# Wow und der Paladin



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`

Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte 

Blizzard doch zeigen wo der Hase läuft, man hat ja gegen dieses Bubblestungedöhns sowas von keine Chance das man echt 

das Brechen bekommt, was haltet Ihr von dieser Klasse im Moment?


----------



## Karius (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



Mit ordentlich Abhärtung wirds einfacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich kenn das Problem, mit PvE Equip und Skillung, kannst du auch einfach stehen bleiben und warten bis du tot bist.


----------



## zenturionzi (9. Mai 2009)

Mimimimimi  Palas sind die besten habe selber 2 hehe


----------



## chinsai (9. Mai 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> Mimimimimi  Palas sind die besten habe selber 2 hehe



Sobald der Nerf kommt schreien die Palas mimimi...


Ist schon nervig, Arena und BG wo man dann oft schon im Stun weggehauen wird.
Hatten auch schon Archa 10er Raids wo 5 palas dabei waren, langsam werden es ein bisschen zu viele...


----------



## Mobius-1337 (9. Mai 2009)

Du willst also, das generft wird, dass keine 10 Paladine in ein BG können?

Wirste auch nach dem Nerf noch zu genüge sehn.



btw:   100000er mimimithread über die Angstblase. Jeder kennt sie, und jeder hasst sie wenn er gegen Paladine kämpfen muss. 
WIR WISSENS LANGSAM! Wenns dir net passt spiel halt selber Pala...


Vor allendingen schreibst du in EINEM BG gewesen... du schließt sofort daraus, dass das immer so is... und das zeugt davon, dass du KP hast^^


----------



## WOWSchamaneWOW (9. Mai 2009)

Palas sin find ich nur op
Veni vidi vici
Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen


----------



## spacekeks007 (9. Mai 2009)

früher gejammert haha pala kmacht kein schaden nichmal nen bischen heut jammern se palas machen zu viel schaden was denn nu? schaff dir besseres pvp outfit an und spiel deine klasse richtig oder lasses ... mimimi könnte auch über schurken jammern das die mich dauernd im stun halten und zergen ohne das ich mich 1 milimeter bewege oder ele schamis das die mich mit 2 kettenblitzen gezergt haben ...

hol dir bessere ausrüstung und hau se um oder lass es!!


p.s.!!!!!!


----------



## ww warlock! (9. Mai 2009)

Naja ich finde Retripalas sind atm schon sehr stark im PvP. Zumindest als Stoffie ist man meist
schnell tot.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Balancing war schon häufig ein Problem in WoW, man denke z.B. an die Hexer als BC rauskam.


----------



## zenturionzi (9. Mai 2009)

ich finde der Hunter sollte mal erhäblich genervt werden da wird es  mal zeit


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß nicht aber ich finde im Moment hat man doch echt Grund genug sich darüber zu beschweren, ein mimimi ist sowas von unangebracht!

Und zum Thema Ordentliches Equip, ich lauf mit 800 resi rum + noch 6% weniger dmg durch Skillung als Hexer, + 25% dmg absorb durch Soullink, dennoch werde ich im Stun downgekloppt,

hört auf Euch rauszureden, es ist einfach zu op was Ihr seid!


----------



## Mobius-1337 (9. Mai 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> ich finde der Hunter sollte mal erhäblich genervt werden da wird es  mal zeit



lies nochmal den Threadnamen.... "WoW und der PALADIN"


----------



## Melih (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn Palas schwer zu spielen wäre, dann wär es ja noch ok, aber die müssen gegen pve chars bzw stoffies und leder trager nur Stun drüken und 1, 2 und 3 hintereinander drücken und am schluss vielleicht noch hammer machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



Haben sie doch bereits..... wenn Bubble on ist macht der Pala nur noch 50% Schaden!


Wenn du natürlich mieses Equip hast dann wirst du auch von allen anderen Klassen umgeklatscht die besser ausgestattet sind (und vielleicht sogar noch mehr Skill haben als du).

Wie oft hab ich in einem BG in die Tischkante gebissen weil ich gegen einen Hexer keinen Stich hatte und der mit praktisch 100% Gesundheit aus einem Kampf gekommen ist und ich im Dreck lag?
Wie oft habe ich schon auf einem Diszipriester rumgekloppt, während der einfach nicht down gehen wollte...

Bevor man da immer nach einem Nerf schreit sollte man sich selber an der Nase nehmen.


----------



## G3nGeN (9. Mai 2009)

Ich bin als DK froh wenn ich nicht im stun sterbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch wenn ich kein PVP gear habe bzw kein PVP spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


nur 1k ^^



MFG


*edit



Melih schrieb:


> Wenn Palas schwer zu spielen wäre, dann wär es ja noch ok, aber die müssen gegen pve chars bzw stoffies und leder trager nur Stun drüken und 1, 2 und 3 hintereinander drücken und am schluss vielleicht noch hammer machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed


----------



## Patagia (9. Mai 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Sobald der Nerf kommt schreien die Palas mimimi...



Sry aber wwer "mimimi't" hier denn grad du oder ?!?
Es is nu eimal so dass jede Klasse eine Gegenklasse hat gegen die se schlecht ankommt! Das war so und wird auch so bleiben ! das is auch gut so, wo kommen wir denn sonst auch hin, wenn jeder gegen jeden gleiche chancen hat? man braucht halt ne ausgewogene gruppe dann klapps auch mit den palas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Joo is klar, gegen welche Klasse hat denn dann der Paladin KEINE Chance.......genau es gibt eine solche Klasse nicht, das Argument zieht nicht!


----------



## Hankbank (9. Mai 2009)

Hmmm ich als feral dudu hab immer gute chancen gegen retris wen der bubble macht heist es parr seks mal weg rennen oder so aber danach isser meistens auch down 0o


----------



## Deathanubis (9. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



..das sagt ein DK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranay (9. Mai 2009)

Ach, auch schon aufgefallen, dass Paladine irgendwie OP sind?

Also mal ganz ehrlich, wir DKs wurden generft, weil wir ja soo OP sind, aber ein Paladin? Bubble + einmal komplett vollheilen + normaler Heal + Platte + 2x Stun. Eine etwas sehr seltsame Mischung.
Aber nein, die DKs sind ja so OP, weil sie etwas Schadenreduce haben...

Ach und von Jägern auf Überleben geskillt im PvP, will ich besser garnicht anfangen.

Dieses ganze Generfe geht mir langsam aber irgendwie auf den Zeiger. Mal ist die CLS OP, dann irgend ne Andere und dann hier und dann dort - WTF? Also so schwer is es nun auch nicht mal ein Ballancing rein zu bekommen. Vorallem sollte man bei Blizz mal anfangen darüber nachzudenken, dass Dinge, die im PvE super und ok sind, im PvP einfach zu über sein können bzw. in den meisten Fällen sogar sind.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2009)

typisch
klasse x ist op
klasse a b c d schreit NERF
klasse y (counterklasse) schreit l2p boons
a b c d geben beispiele wie gemein alles ist
klasse x schreit klasse x is fine l2p, nur klasse y ist op.
FLAMEWAR
klasse m (mod) kommt und macht OP /closed zauber

und @ vorposter einfach nur lol

Selber TOTAL op gewesen, kaum etwas abgeschwaecht schon mimimi schreiend, reisst nichts mehr und heult ueber andere op klassen


----------



## RosaTauchadin (9. Mai 2009)

Ich weiss nicht ob es euch aufgefallen ist aber..
Retris wurden genervt ...
Der "imba-burst-zomfgolololol-Dmg" st im Pvp garnicht mehr möglich..
Ich spiel Retri zwar nur über DualSPec mit recht gutem EQ ,aber ganz so leicht ..d.h. "Bubble+heal+stun+Taste123" ist nicht mehr..


----------



## Donmo (9. Mai 2009)

mimimi?
Pre WotLK konntest du Paladine fast nur als Heiler einsetzen (außer mit sehr gutem Equip).
Ich spiel schon immer Paladin. 
Und die Bubble setze ich erst nicht mehr ein, wenn Schurken aufhören zu vanishen!


----------



## Tomrok (9. Mai 2009)

Blizzards soll das nervende Änderen und Schwächen an den Talenten endlich lassen! Es wird nie eine super-duper Lösung für eine PVE und PVP-Skillung geben. Eine Spielart hat immer Nachteile. Und mal ehrlich, die Angstblase vom Paladin mit seinen zwölf Sekunde hat schon manchen Gruppe und manchen Raid gerettet! Warum also für PVP schwächer machen?

Dann sollte man einfach eine PVP-Skillung einführen, die dann nur für PVP gemacht ist und nicht immer die PVEler damit auch noch abschwächen und bestrafen, weil sich ein paar PVPler aufregen!!!


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> typisch
> klasse x ist op
> klasse a b c d schreit NERF
> klasse y (counterklasse) schreit l2p boons
> ...



Ich gebe Dir Recht, ich bin ja auch keiner der wegen jedem Piep rumweint, bin mit meinem Hexer durch hoch und tief gegangen,

jedoch was im Moment mit den Paladinen abgeht ist nicht mehr aktzeptabel...


----------



## Vincent V. (9. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A
das ist alles, was man dazu sagen kann


----------



## Brisk7373 (9. Mai 2009)

tja jetz gibs so viele palas wie dk´s zu wotlk release ^^


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A
> das ist alles, was man dazu sagen kann



Alles was ich zu Dir sagen kann, ist das Du entweder selbst einer von den Paladinen bist oder einfach kein PVP machst, also quiet please...


----------



## RosaTauchadin (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir Recht, ich bin ja auch keiner der wegen jedem Piep rumweint, bin mit meinem Hexer durch hoch und tief gegangen,
> 
> jedoch was im Moment mit den Paladinen abgeht ist nicht mehr aktzeptabel...



Wenn du es nicht aktzeptabel findst solltest du gleich ncoh alle Namen der bösen Paladine aufschreiben und Blizzard vollweinen..
Vor WotLK machen sie ihre Witze über die Palas die 0dmg machen usw. und jetz werden Threads aufgemacht weil 
man im bg nix mehr reißt wegen den "bubble+burstdmg-Palas"


----------



## Jurrasic (9. Mai 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Haben sie doch bereits..... wenn Bubble on ist macht der Pala nur noch 50% Schaden!



Wenn sie die Bubble machen, rennen sie auch weg.

Als Stoffi ists wirklich schwer, besonders als Heiler. Die Stuns sind ziemlich nervig.....


----------



## Meuchlor (9. Mai 2009)

Hab mir jetzt die darauf folgenden Posts nicht durchgelesen, aber

du scheinst ja total viel ahnung zu haben...spiel erst mal ret und da wirst du merken, da ist nix mit "ololol ich hau ihn in einem gcd um"
zusätlich wurde der ret schon stark beschnitten, 1. wurde ihm bereits der Burst genommen mit erhöung des Siegelschadens und Verkleinerung des Richterurteilschadens + Die Tatsache das Exo nicht mehr auf Spieler geht. Vergelter haben es schon schwer genug in der Arena ordentlich was zu reißen


----------



## Vincent V. (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Alles was ich zu Dir sagen kann, ist das Du entweder selbst einer von den Paladinen bist oder einfach kein PVP machst, also quiet please...


weder noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin fast den ganzen tag im bg^^ und spiel nen warri. ich werde doch auch oft von den vielen palas umgehauen aber das ist doch kein grund für so ne whinerei hier^^ so ist wow nunmal.... und wen einem das nicht passt, sollte man sein abo kündigen und hello kitty online spielen!

so long

keep on flaming


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. Mai 2009)

1 mal bubble alle 5 mins. OP? lol
Wer seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, sollte sich ein neues Konzept überlegen..


----------



## Arachnit (9. Mai 2009)

Es ist doch immer wieder belustigend, wie sehr kleine Schurken oder Mages rumweinen, weil sie einen Paladin mit PV gear nicht klein bekommen ^^

Es zeigt nur zwei Dinge:

1. Ihr könnt Eure Klasse nicht spielen 
2. Ihr habt KEIN PvP-Gear

Schafft Euch PVP-Gear mit Cap an Abhärtung und ihr könnt selbst einen pala töten ^^
Ich spiele bis auf Hexer und Krieger alle Klassen und weis wovon ich rede - ich kenne die Stärken und Schwächen...
Wer allerdings erwartet, mit full T7,5 in einer Arena gegen einen vllt full S4(5) zu bestehen, den kann ich nur auslachen!

Und zu der Sache mit der Bubble - #1 und an die anderen Mimimis Ihr habt wohl echt keine Ahnung - die Bubble wirkt nur wenige Sekunden und hat einen 5 Min(!!!) CD... 
Dagegen kann der Schurke zB dauerstunnen - was ist wohl fairer?
Ja klar, Nerf Palas - Dauerstun von Schurken ist nicht schlimm - bitte seid so gut, und denkt mal über Eurer dummes Mimimi nach!

Dank so Spielern wie Euch ist WoW da wo es heute ist - es ist kaputt gefixt worden, weil man es keinem Recht machen kann!
Wenn Ihr PVP nicht von PVE unterscheiden könnt wie Blizzard, dann haltet Euch doch von BGs fern - die 1k Winter Bosse können auch
nach dem Run gemacht werden, sollte es Eurer Seite gehören...

So long - denkt mal nach!


----------



## Mottenkugel (9. Mai 2009)

also  mit dk und die armee der toten raus und der pala is down.man sollte die klassen bissel im skill und kampf studieren und sich dann was einfallen lassen.
was wollt ihr?pala gegen hexer und beide fallen gleichzeitig um? stoffies sind nun mal dünn angezogen^^ wenn ein hexer seine klasse zoggen kann,dann
bekommt der auch nen pala klein.musst nur wissen wie.ne ihr wollt alle nen 1klick und der gegner is down.euch regt nur die pala bubble auf.war 
schon immer so.früher habt ihr euch lustig darüber gemacht, pala,bubble, ruhestein,kneipe^^und nun bekommt ihr bissel auffe mütze und heul warum
haut der pala net ab,ich mach dem doch angst (siehe bubble^^)och der haut ja zurück,autsch^^   ne ich zogg dk^^ und bekomme auch palas klein^^


heult nen rum,lernt eure klasse zu spielen und bissel denken dabei^^ so long


Motte......


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Meuchlor schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt die darauf folgenden Posts nicht durchgelesen, aber
> 
> du scheinst ja total viel ahnung zu haben...spiel erst mal ret und da wirst du merken, da ist nix mit "ololol ich hau ihn in einem gcd um"
> zusätlich wurde der ret schon stark beschnitten, 1. wurde ihm bereits der Burst genommen mit erhöung des Siegelschadens und Verkleinerung des Richterurteilschadens + Die Tatsache das Exo nicht mehr auf Spieler geht. Vergelter haben es schon schwer genug in der Arena ordentlich was zu reißen




Ich habe einen Paladin und weiß sehr wohl wie op die sind, auch dieses Argument hat keine Wirkung^^


----------



## exizt (9. Mai 2009)

BG ist nicht ARENA. Kapiert das endlich mal!!

Und zu den setzten wie: " .... auch wenn ich PVE-EQ trage....", muss man nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Dranay (9. Mai 2009)

Die beste Lösung wäre doch eigentlich, dass man die PvP Teams vom Server so aussuchen lässt, dass von jeder Klasse nur maximal 2 oder 3 in jedem Team sind. Genügend Spieler gibts doch jetzt, durch die Mischung mit anderssprachigen Realms.


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...


Blizzard weiß schon was die machen. Bin ich mir sicher. Ich mein, schau dir die Pro's an, die wissen auch wie es geht.
Ich will dir oder anderen nicht unterstellen, dass ihr eure Klassen nicht spielen könnt, aber vielleicht habt ihr keine spezifischen Strategien gegen die Klasse? Pala wurde schon sowas von heftig generft, alleine durch seinen 50% weniger DMG in Bubble. Ich würde da nicht so rummeckern. Sag mir mal welche Klasse du spielst, dann könnt ich dir evtl. Tipps geben.
Edit: Ich wette mit dir du spielst Warrior!
Edit2: Ah, Warlock spielst du, wie isn' der geskillt?

MfG!


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Blizzard weiß schon was die machen. Bin ich mir sicher. Ich mein, schau dir die Pro's an, die wissen auch wie es geht.
> Ich will dir oder anderen nicht unterstellen, dass ihr eure Klassen nicht spielen könnt, aber vielleicht habt ihr keine spezifischen Strategien gegen die Klasse? Pala wurde schon sowas von heftig generft, alleine durch seinen 50% weniger DMG in Bubble. Ich würde da nicht so rummeckern. Sag mir mal welche Klasse du spielst, dann könnt ich dir evtl. Tipps geben.
> Edit: Ich wette mit dir du spielst Warrior!
> 
> MfG!



Wette verloren, ich spiele Hexer und das hab ich auch schon geschrieben, ich aktzepiere es einfach nicht mehr, das ich mit meinem Gear + "Skill" einfach im Stun umgehaun werde!


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Wette verloren, ich spiele Hexer und das hab ich auch schon geschrieben, ich aktzepiere es einfach nicht mehr, das ich mit meinem Gear + "Skill" einfach im Stun umgehaun werde!



Du akzeptierst nicht, das andere mit mehr Spieleerfahrung und Ausrüstung dich umhauen können?


----------



## YasoNRX (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Wette verloren, ich spiele Hexer und das hab ich auch schon geschrieben, ich aktzepiere es einfach nicht mehr, das ich mit meinem Gear + "Skill" einfach im Stun umgehaun werde!


Wenn du das sagst, sag mal dein gear oder armory link


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Wette verloren, ich spiele Hexer und das hab ich auch schon geschrieben, ich aktzepiere es einfach nicht mehr, das ich mit meinem Gear + "Skill" einfach im Stun umgehaun werde!


Schade, mit Warlock's kenn ich mich wenig aus. ;(
Wenn du DoTlock bist, dann würde ich dir einfach raten zu kiten. Ist am Anfang recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, jedoch sollte ein Retardin so seine Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
Als Destruction Warlock sollte es eig. auch keine Probleme geben, da es durch deine Stunmöglichkeiten auch möglich ist ihn im Stun zu halten. Sobald der AoE-Stun ausgeführt wurde einen Fear hinterher, danach evtl. nach Bedarf einen Instant Fear (schon scheisse wenn man die Namen der Fähigkeiten nicht kennt^^)
Als Demolock würd ich dir auch raten meiste Zeit zu kiten. Ansturm des Pet's , Fear , Fear etc.

Oder du schaust auf warcraftmovies.com einfach mal, wie der alte Drakedog das macht. Dort gibt es aber auch andere sehr sehr gute Warlocks. Mir hat es früher ungemein geholfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## Dexter2000 (9. Mai 2009)

ist doch gut des paladine jetzt schaden machen, uns nein sie sind nicht OP das waren sie mal aber jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. Mai 2009)

Dexter2000 schrieb:


> ist doch gut des paladine jetzt schaden machen, uns nein sie sind nicht OP das waren sie mal aber jetzt nicht mehr.


Widerspricht sich nicht zufällig deine Aussage?!


----------



## Ale4Sale (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Wette verloren, ich spiele Hexer und das hab ich auch schon geschrieben, ich aktzepiere es einfach nicht mehr, das ich mit meinem Gear + "Skill" einfach im Stun umgehaun werde!



"[...]einfach im Stun umgehauen werde!" Irgendwas fehlt mir da... genau, die Insignie! 

Das einzige Problem am Paladin ist sein Initialschaden. Es gibt keinen CC, der Paladine besser catcht als Fear. Ein Paladin kommt genau zweimal aus dem Fear, einmal mit Insignie und einmal mit der Bubble. 

Ich selbst habe mit meinem Mage keine wirklichen Probleme mit Paladinen und kenne genug Hexenmeister, die sich während Kämpfen mit Paladinen die sprichwörtliche Kippe gedreht haben. 

Sorry, aber du akzeptierst hier weder, dass du am mimimi'en bist (Und das bist du, der Thread hat keinerlei Diskussionsgrundlage und war schon an die hundert Mal da) noch, dass es eventuell auch Paladine mit Skill gibt die nicht einfach nur ihre R0xx0rklasse spielen und alles umnatzen. 
Ich will dich nicht zu Unrecht verurteilen, aber die meisten Leute, die solche Flamethreads aufmachen um ihrem Unmut Luft zu machen fassen sich selten genug an die eigene Nase und analysieren konkret, woran es liegt, dass man so schnell im Graben liegt.
Der Hexenmeister hat wirklich viel zuviel CC und Fluchtmöglichkeiten um sich, sofern richtig gespielt, von einem Durchschnittspaladin vorführen zu lassen.


----------



## nex187 (9. Mai 2009)

*I have one word for ya !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. Mai 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> "[...]einfach im Stun umgehauen werde!" Irgendwas fehlt mir da... genau, die Insignie!
> 
> Das einzige Problem am Paladin ist sein Initialschaden. Es gibt keinen CC, der Paladine besser catcht als Fear. Ein Paladin kommt genau zweimal aus dem Fear, einmal mit Insignie und einmal mit der Bubble.


Genau das meinte ich ja auch. Ich meine, manche wundern sich, warum sie gegen eine bestimmte Klasse nicht ankommen und benutzen zbs. bei einem Sap die Insignie, anstatt zu warten, bis der Rogue (zbs.) einen im Kidney Shot hat und danach Nierenhieb setzt. Zu Beginn des Nierenhiebs dann sofort Insignie nutzen.
Ich finde man sieht das immer öfter, dass Leute einfach wenn sie im Stun sind sofort Insignie nutzen, ohne darüber nachzudenken. Letztendlich sitzen sie dann im Stun vom Schurken mit Nierenhieb.

MfG


----------



## m0rg0th (9. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele seit kurzem einen Paladin. Aber der ist Tank und hat noch keinen einzigen Battleground mitgemacht. Von mir aus kann Blizzard Paladine in Grund und Boden nerfen, so lange ich es noch schaffe die letzten Level hinter mich zu bringen und ordentlich zu tanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (9. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



ein heulender dk ist doch immer wieder lustig ^.^


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Der NErf wird schon noch kommen^^


----------



## Fett/Clonck (9. Mai 2009)

Ihr seit doch alle bissel neben der Spur!!
Dk sind doch atm die Spacken die alles down machen!!!außerdem jeder halbwegs guter Schurke pwnd nen Pala
und btw aus Hammer kann man sich raushole mit insignie etc


----------



## nixahnung (9. Mai 2009)

das ganze gejammer kommt doch nur von pvp-spielern!

nennt mir EINEN grund warum ein Plattenträger von einem Stoffi instant ungehauen werden soll?!?!?!?!??

pvp-gamer sollten in die arena oder RL-in einen Boring, das Balancing für Gamecontent auf pvp anzupassen nerf tlangsam!


----------



## Shaguar93 (9. Mai 2009)

Nex187, bist du jetzt toll?


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Jo Insignie, dass höre ich auch immer wieder, die nutze ich immer, jedoch gibt es 2 Stuns, dazu kommt dann noch dieses Silence von den Blutelfpalas was dann das endgültige aus bedeutet....


----------



## Dave2712 (9. Mai 2009)

Weiß gar nicht, was ihr wollt. Der Pala wurde doch schon generft, indem Exorzismus nicht mehr auf Spieler gewirkt werden kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fett/Clonck (9. Mai 2009)

der zweite wäre buße und wenn der dann dmg macht bisse aus stun raus das machen wir nur um was zu interruppten oder cd abwarten


----------



## wolfracht (9. Mai 2009)

Lasst doch vie Vergelter, auch wenn sie sch**** sind. Aber nehmt den Todesrittern endlich ihren Todesgriff...


----------



## Tomtar (9. Mai 2009)

Lol L2P Everybody 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 and FLAMM ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xD


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Fett/Clonck schrieb:


> der zweite wäre buße und wenn der dann dmg macht bisse aus stun raus das machen wir nur um was zu interruppten oder cd abwarten



Das macht Ihr nur um Euch wieder auf 100% zu heilen, ist doch alles ein Witz was Palas hier versuchen einem zu verkaufen, ist doch klar

das Ihr OP bleiben wollt, da beißt doch die Maus kein Faden ab....


----------



## Nepox (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...


Paladine sollen so bleiben wie sie sind den ich bin einer^^
Ne Spaß bei Seite, ich finde Pala´s sind nciht so stark wie ihr alle meint. Gegen Ferndd´s habe ich keine Chance wenn sie mich weghalten.
MfG Nepox


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Sobald der Nerf kommt schreien die Palas mimimi...
> 
> 
> Ist schon nervig, Arena und BG wo man dann oft schon im Stun weggehauen wird.
> Hatten auch schon Archa 10er Raids wo 5 palas dabei waren, langsam werden es ein bisschen zu viele...



Nur reroller wrden rumheulen, richtige Palas sinds gewohnt totgenerft zu werden, wundere mich auch schon warum wir schon so lange Schaden machen.


----------



## Fett/Clonck (9. Mai 2009)

jeder hunter oder mage kann usn retris knallen wenn sie spielen können und schurke sowieso


----------



## Shileen (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Das macht Ihr nur um Euch wieder auf 100% zu heilen, ist doch alles ein Witz was Palas hier versuchen einem zu verkaufen, ist doch klar
> 
> das Ihr OP bleiben wollt, da beißt doch die Maus kein Faden ab....




mhh mit deinen klassen und wenn du sie spielen kannst kannst du auch nen pala platt machen^^  weis garnich was du weinst ^^ .....


----------



## Rasgaar (9. Mai 2009)

klar wollen wir so bleiben wie wir sind....

Momentan brauchts Skill zum einen Vergelter umhauen, genau so wie es Skill braucht die anderen Klassen umzuhauen....
Wenn dein Skill nicht reicht um den Pala der dich grad ownt zu töten, dann hat er einfach mehr Skill als du.... get over it...


----------



## Shileen (9. Mai 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> klar wollen wir so bleiben wie wir sind....
> 
> Momentan brauchts Skill zum einen Vergelter umhauen, genau so wie es Skill braucht die anderen Klassen umzuhauen....
> Wenn dein Skill nicht reicht um den Pala der dich grad ownt zu töten, dann hat er einfach mehr Skill als du.... get over it...




sign


----------



## lord just (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...




der pala ist gut so wie er im moment ist. das eigentlich problem ist nicht der paladin, weil er nicht overpowered ist, sondern das fast alle spieler denken, dass der paladin nix kann. damals war es doch so dass der pala ewig auf einem rumhauen konnte ohne das man sich um den kümmern musste. heut zu tage ist das halt anders und dann muss man halt neue taktiken nutzen. wenn der paladin seine bubble anmacht, dann muss man halt darauf achten, dass man weg kommt und wenn der paladin sich heilt, muss man sich einfach auch heilen usw.

die leute müssen einfach nur anfangen um zu denken und lernen ihre klasse richtig zu spielen. als fernkämpfer muss man z.b. immer auf den abstand zum paladin achten und fertig. so lange der paladin nicht an einen ran kommt ist man sicher.

der paladin ist halt nicht mehr die lachnummer die er zu lange war. ganz am anfang von wow war der paladin gefürchtet und zu stark und wurde dann ersteinmal tot generft und jetzt ist er endlich so wie er sein sollte. er ist jetzt halt anders als damals und man muss jetzt anders mit ihm umgehen als damals.


----------



## Fett/Clonck (9. Mai 2009)

Rasgaar hats erfasst!! PvP is halt alles Skill , wer den nich hat is da leider FAIL!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

lord schrieb:


> der paladin ist halt nicht mehr die lachnummer die er zu lange war. ganz am anfang von wow war der paladin gefürchtet und zu stark und wurde dann ersteinmal tot generft und jetzt ist er endlich so wie er sein sollte. er ist jetzt halt anders als damals und man muss jetzt anders mit ihm umgehen als damals.



Anfangs war er zu stark, wurde generft. Dann kam 2.0 und CrusaderStrike fürn pala, wieder zu stark, wieder generft. Seit 3.0 Darf man endlich Angst vorm Pala haben und braucht skill um eben jenen zu besiegen, da die meisten Leute aber keinen / kaum noch skill haben in World of Facerollcraft beschweren sich alle der Pala sei zu stark. Ganz einfache Rechnung.


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> klar wollen wir so bleiben wie wir sind....
> 
> Momentan brauchts Skill zum einen Vergelter umhauen, genau so wie es Skill braucht die anderen Klassen umzuhauen....
> Wenn dein Skill nicht reicht um den Pala der dich grad ownt zu töten, dann hat er einfach mehr Skill als du.... get over it...



Dummes Gebabbel, als Pala brauchts momentan null Skill um eine andere Klasse umzuhaun.


----------



## Shileen (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Dummes Gebabbel, als Pala brauchts momentan null Skill um eine andere Klasse umzuhaun.




Glaub es müsste einen Erfolg für dich in WoW geben sowas wie   :

"Besiegt einen Paladin"    

alle haben ihn nur du nich woran liegt das.....


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Dummes Gebabbel, als Pala brauchts momentan null Skill um eine andere Klasse umzuhaun.



Beweise + Belege bitte. Ein ordentliches Argument wäre auch ganz schön, aber das darf man von dir ja wohl weniger erwarten.


----------



## Fett/Clonck (9. Mai 2009)

Eig schon weil dumme Pala setzen z.b. den Hammer ins totem oder sos wo hin sieht man doch immer in duellen oder sonst wo !!


----------



## Ricardodiaz (9. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



"vici" heißt "ich siegte", grammatisch nich falsch aba vokabelfehler^^



zenturionzi schrieb:


> ich finde der Hunter sollte mal erhäblich genervt werden da wird es  mal zeit



ja!!!!!!
und dazu warri nerf, priest nerf, dk nerf, schurke nerf, dudu nerf, mage nerf, hexa nerv...........

imbapala ftw!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solidus (9. Mai 2009)

die palas.... haben schon 2x einen nerf bekommen....
vielleicht mal die patch details lesen bevor man rumheult.. 10 von 15 spielern sind palas... ja ne is klar.. aber die 33333333333333 todesritter.... ich rede mal kein wort von denen


----------



## Pandmm (9. Mai 2009)

finde der pala ist echt bisle zu arg op aber nicht viel die solten einfach mal bloss den fuck crit bisle runter setzen von denn vergeltern vertig aus balancing hergestellt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so das postet ihr jetzt ins blizz formum und das problem hat sich erledigt war mir ne freude cu 

pc rechtschreibfähler wer was findet kann die behalten cu


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Der Nerf wird kommen und das ist auch nichts anderes als verdient, anfangs warens die dks/palas jetzt sind es nur noch die Palas die im Spiel

als Massenware rumlaufen, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen das Bubblegedöhns, am liebsten wäre es mir ja das man die rauspatcht!


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Der Nerf wird kommen und das ist auch nichts anderes als verdient, anfangs warens die dks/palas jetzt sind es nur noch die Palas die im Spiel
> 
> als Massenware rumlaufen, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen das Bubblegedöhns, am liebsten wäre es mir ja das man die rauspatcht!



Lass mich raten, du spielst nen Priester, hast nen 21/30/20 Spec und 0 (!!!!!!!!) Abhärtung, bzw 10k Hp wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TommyPV (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo,


Karius schrieb:


> Mit ordentlich Abhärtung wirds einfacher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


LoL, wer spielt noch mit Abhärtung ?
Seit LachKing ist das ein Witz ! Meine Hexe stirbt in 2,5 Sek anstatt 2,3 Sek !?
Mein TR hat 0 Abhärtung und kommt 150x besser kalr als die Hexe !

Aber die extrem Lachnummer ist eh HordenPala, Angsblase und was er alles hat, eh erhöhter gegen Fear und Magieschaden, heilt sich schneller (das übrigens bei allen Heilklassen so) als irgentwer Schaden macht..ect...ect..
Wenn meine Hexe irgenwas Schaden macht oder Feart kommt 3 von 5 x Immun oder Wiederstanden !
Gerade Pala oder TR 0 Chance, aber mein Pala oder TR läuft PERMANENT spazieren wegen Fear !
Meine Hexe rennt in eine Gruppe von 10 Hordies, feart, 1 rennt weg, Hordie Hexe macht dito,  9 rennen
spazieren !
Aber um zum Pala zu kommen, egal welcher Char, seh ich Pala mach ich was anderes, angel ect bringt da mehr !


----------



## Ale4Sale (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Das macht Ihr nur um Euch wieder auf 100% zu heilen, ist doch alles ein Witz was Palas hier versuchen einem zu verkaufen, ist doch klar
> 
> das Ihr OP bleiben wollt, da beißt doch die Maus kein Faden ab....



Nur, um mal ein simultanes Kampfgeschehen aufzuzeigen. P = Paladin, W = Warlock. Wir gehen mal davon aus, dass unser Warlock immer einen Tick langsamer ist als der Paladin und ihn deshalb nicht einfach in den Fearlock bekommt, quasi ein Worst-Case Szenario.

P: Hammer der Gerechtigkeit + Richturteil hämmern.
W: Insignie.
P: Buße.
W: Abwarten. 
P: Greift an. 

(Fügen wir hier noch den Blutelfsilence ein, damit das später nicht zum NERF!-Talent erklärt wird.)

W: Abwarten bis Silence Ende, Schreckensgeheul.
P: Im Fear, zieht die Insignie.
W: Fear.
P: Im Fear.
H: ZuDoTen, Fluch der Schwäche.

(Hier gehen wir davon aus, dass unser Paladin erst die Bubble zieht, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht)

P: Lässt den Fear auslaufen, zieht Hand der Freiheit um den Fluch zu kontern.
H: Fear erneuern, weiterdotten.
P: Kommt langsam aber sicher aus dem schwächer werdenden Fear und hat trotz zich DoTs noch ein Menge HP (wie gesagt, soll ja worst Case sein).
H: Dämonischer Zirkel und man steht 30 Meter weiter. Fear erneuern, ggf. mit Deathcoil.

(Der Paladin hätte bei ca 20k HP aufwärts und einem ebenso equipten Hexer schon längst das Zeitliche segnen müssen. Wir gehen dennoch davon aus, dass er erst jetzt die Bubble zieht.)

P: Bubble, heilt sich hoch.
W: Geht auf Abstand, wartet.

Ab jetzt wiederholt sich das Spiel prinzipiell von neuem, abgesehen von zwei Dingen: Der Paladin muss in der Regel ca. 20 Sekunden nach Kampfbeginn in die Bubble. Ich weiß, wie stark die Dots von Warlocks ticken und wenn der Paladin im Fear steckt, kann er nicht dispellen (bzw bietet Unstable Affliction sowieso eine Anti-Dispell Garantie).
Der Paladin hat nur selten bis dahin wieder die Buße, bestenfalls aber den Hammer ready. Dazu kommt, dass sich der Warlock nonstop kräftig hochheilt, allein mit Heimsuchung. Dass da noch ein GS versteckt ist, der verbessert für 10k Heilung critten kann, lassen wir mal außen vor.
Flügelchen und Bubble sind bis dahin auch weg.

Und jetzt sag mir, wer in der Situation die Oberhand hat.
Ich sage nicht, dass ein Paladin mit Flügelchen lächerlich wenig Schaden macht, auch an starl equipten Hexern. Und wenn's jetzt heißt er hat mich nach der Insignie instant in der Buße, dann denke man an eins: Wähernd er gehämmert hat, macht er Schaden. Dh. de fakto sein GCD ist von Richturteil undCrusader Strike belegt. Dh. weiters, dass man mit dem Schreckensgeheul eigentlich immer schneller ist, als der Paladin mit der Buße. Er kontert Schreckensgeheul mit der Inisgnie und man kommt mit dem Fearen nicht nach? Dann Deathcoil + Fear und die Sache ist gelaufen.

Und wenn man einen Kampf unter selbigen Bedingungen bei relativ äquivalentem Equip nicht gewinnen kann, dann kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Malorus (9. Mai 2009)

ich weiß nicht wieso ihr euch so aufgregt und versucht zu diskutieren...

der te hat sein hirn auf dem weg ins forum verloren, da lohnt kein großes gerede.
er geht weder auf argumente ein , noch liefert er welche.
mal davon abgesehen, dass über bg oder 1on1 erfahrungen einen nerf fordern, sowieso nicht sehr intelligent scheint.
im 1on1 hat jede klasse eine gegen klasse und zu behaupten ,der pala habe keine, ist einfach lächerlich und zeigt wie wenig ahnung der hat.
die einzige möglichkeit 1on1 zu balancen, ist allen klassen die gleichen fähigkeiten zu geben und das wär den meisten dann auch wieder nicht recht.

am besten ignoriert ihn einfach , vielleicht fängt er dann an seine mutter zu nerven oder geht zurück in die schultoilette heulen.


----------



## Fett/Clonck (9. Mai 2009)

WerKo hat recht wahrschein lich is skill abh. etc. fehlanzeige !!

Ich mein Jede Klasse brauch ne Klasse gegen die Man nich ankommen kann sonst wäre is ja langweilig !!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/url]


----------



## meerp (9. Mai 2009)

Fett/Clonck schrieb:


> jeder hunter oder mage kann usn retris knallen wenn sie spielen können und schurke sowieso



LOL, sry aber LOL .. 
dazu sag ich nichts.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ok vllt doch etwas.. jeder kann wenn er spielen kann Paladine umhauen, ABER (das böse aber) Paladine brauchen nicht mal skill um alles umnatzen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

Ale4Sale, danke das du mal nen paar Argumente bringst, allerdings hättest du dir das sparen können, da die Antworten wieder gehaltlos und ohne jene Ahnung erstellt werden.


----------



## Afrit (9. Mai 2009)

das ungerechte ist ja das die palas auch in pve eq übertriebens stark sind ..... während ich als feral nen priester in pve eq im stun umhau machen das palas mit pve eq mit mir  obwohl ich 450 abh hab und 22k live


----------



## Fett/Clonck (9. Mai 2009)

Also Manche von euch sind echt lustig  nen Hunter kann geil kiten etc mage sowieso kann blik etc eisblock und schukre doppel wanisch doppel sprinten entrissen cot womit der dann gar kein dmg frist und gut is


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

Afrit schrieb:


> das ungerechte ist ja das die palas auch in pve eq übertriebens stark sind ..... während ich als feral nen priester in pve eq im stun umhau machen das palas mit pve eq mit mir  obwohl ich 450 abh hab und 22k live




Errm. Palas sind eigtl nur im PvE Equip "op", da sonst ganz einfach der Schaden fehlt. Und 450 Abh erreicht man mit 4-5 Items. Zudem sind 22k Life nicht gerade viel, zudem solltest man als Feral Palas grundsätzlich als Bär angehn, wo man schon seine 30k Life haben sollte (gerade mit PvP Eq).


----------



## Jiwari (9. Mai 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Schade, mit Warlock's kenn ich mich wenig aus. ;(
> Wenn du DoTlock bist, dann würde ich dir einfach raten zu kiten. Ist am Anfang recht gewöhnungsbedürftig, jedoch sollte ein *Retardin* so seine Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
> [...]



DAS will ich jetzt mal überhört haben^^



Nepox schrieb:


> Paladine sollen so bleiben wie sie sind den ich bin einer^^
> Ne Spaß bei Seite, ich finde Pala´s sind nciht so stark wie ihr alle meint. Gegen Ferndd´s habe ich keine Chance wenn sie mich weghalten.
> MfG Nepox



Eben, wie es hier bereits erwähnt wurde ist Kiten das stichwort für Rnge-DD'ler, denn wie soll ich als Paladin schaden fahren wenn ich nicht einmal an mein Ziel herankomme?



HansOtto schrieb:


> *Der Nerf wird kommen und das ist auch nichts anderes als verdient,* anfangs warens die dks/palas jetzt sind es nur noch die Palas die im Spiel
> 
> als Massenware rumlaufen, ich kanns nicht mehr sehen das Bubblegedöhns, *am liebsten wäre es mir ja das man die rauspatcht!*



Hooray und mit diesen beiden antworten hast du dich selbst geownt!

Denn ganz im gegenteil ist unsere momentane "IMBA-RoxXor-Strähne" denke ich nach Jahren der Schmach mehr als verdient. Dennoch gebe ich dir teilweise recht in dem ich sage: der Nerf wird kommen, drum lasst uns einfach noch ein wenig unsere "Imbaness" ^^

Und zum Spruch: "Am liebsten wäre es mir ja das man die rauspatcht"
lol?!Oo Dann nimm doch bitte den anderen Klassen auch gleich ihre "Oh-Shit"-Buttons.... man man man immer dieses QQ hier...


----------



## Thornbearer (9. Mai 2009)

Ich weitere das "mimimi" mal... denn als Alli bekomme ich nicht nur von Palas auf die Birne, neiiiin, es sind auch noch alles Blutelfen!

Paladin ist halt ein Allrounder. Gönnen wir es ihnen, wurden schliesslich lange genug auf die Abstellbank geschoben (an alte Classic Zeiten erinner)


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Malorus schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wieso ihr euch so aufgregt und versucht zu diskutieren...
> 
> der te hat sein hirn auf dem weg ins forum verloren, da lohnt kein großes gerede.
> er geht weder auf argumente ein , noch liefert er welche.
> ...



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das auch hinter diesem Poster ein Paladin steckt aber das ist jetzt auch egal, wer von uns Beiden kein Hirn hat, sehen wir an der Rechtschreibung von Dir aber auch

das gehört nicht zum Thema hier...

Eins noch zum Topic, dass unser doch so oft angesprochenes Fear generft  wurde und zwar so, dass es bei fast jedem Tick bricht, ist Euch schon klar oder?


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> Eben, wie es hier bereits erwähnt wurde ist Kiten das stichwort für Rnge-DD'ler, denn wie soll ich als Paladin schaden fahren wenn ich nicht einmal an mein Ziel herankomme?


 Würde vorraussetzen das der Gegner Skill hat und kiten kann, was in 99 von 100 Fällen NICHT der Fall ist.


----------



## Jice (9. Mai 2009)

BOAH Leute  WOW ist kein reines PVP spiel, es gibt auch sowas wie PVE wo man das Balancing ab udn an mal näherungsweise erreicht aber dann gibts wieder nen whine von den PVPlern die eh nur whinen können wenn ihre klasse net mehr OP ist. Dann heißt es gleich mimimi der hat nen größeren  BUHU.
Werdet erwachsen und denkt auch mal dran das das Spiel eigentlich auf PVE ausgelegt war und PVP nen zusatz gimik war.
PVP wird immer mehr zum PSEUDO Sport in WOW.
Wenn ihr PVP wollte wechselt zum anderen Game oder denkt mal drüber nach was euer gewhine fürs PVE bewirkt.

PS. Pala ist wirklich teilweise OP und ich spiele einen. Zwar Tank aber mit Dual auf retri und die Bubble ist Teilweise recht nützlich. Ich wäre für ne komplette Entfernung der Bubbles ausm retri Tree.


----------



## Sûmy (9. Mai 2009)

Stell dior mal 10 Heildruiden vor...
gut nacht


----------



## Ferethor (9. Mai 2009)

@ Threadersteller: l2p noob und nein ich bin kein Pala und ich gewinne 50:50 dagegen.

Da hat wieder wer keine Ahnung vom Pala. 



> Bubble an und Göttlicher Sturm => WOW! ICH HAB 2000 Schaden gemacht und mich um 700 geheilt!!! DAS MACH ICH GLEICH In 10 SEKUNDEN WIEDER!!!


/sign


----------



## WeRkO (9. Mai 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Bubble an und "Göttlicher Sturm"...mehr brauchen die Naps nicht.



Bubble an und Göttlicher Sturm => WOW! ICH HAB 2000 Schaden gemacht und mich um 700 geheilt!!! DAS MACH ICH GLEICH In 10 SEKUNDEN WIEDER!!!


----------



## slook (9. Mai 2009)

palas sind total low....fürn priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baazul (9. Mai 2009)

palas pro bg: 6-10
hexenmeister pro bg: 1-3


krieger, priester und schurken sieht man wieder mehr im bg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fett/Clonck (9. Mai 2009)

ja für priester is das halt die hass klasse


----------



## Durag Silberbart (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...




Hallo,

1. Ich spiele "KEINEN" Paladin. 
2. Wieso Nerfen? Die sind doch eh nur Opfer. Wenn ich mit a. meinem Schurken komme sind die Ruckzuck tot. b wenn mein Todesritter kommt sind die meisten auch ein Eintrag ins Heldenbuch der Allianz "Bin Hordespieler". Und mein Hexer macht mit Dot und Fear auch die meisten Palas hinfällig. 

3 und wichtigstens: WOW ist noch nie in BG Balanced gewesen und wird es auch nie werden. Dazu ist PVP auch viel zu uninteressant. Es gibt nur eins was ich noch langweiliger Finde als zum 30sten mal den Endboss von Naxx zu legen und das ist Alterac oder wie die BG auch alle heißen mögen. 

Mein Tipp: Spiel mehr PVE das ist wenigstens öfter mal was neues.

Gruß der Durag


----------



## Ale4Sale (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn's nach dir geht sind sowieso alle Argumente "entkräftet", sofern du das als korrekt betrachtest. Was du da machst nennt man Rationalismus, das Hervorheben von Argumenten auf logischer Basis, aber unter völligem Außenvorlassen anderer wichtiger Punkte, die du schlichtweg ignorierst. Zum Beispiel, dass neben dem Fear auch alle anderen Fähigkeiten solcher Art generft wurden und dafür die DoTs einen massiven Schadensbonus erhalten haben.

Und was Rechtschreibung angeht, da würde ich an deiner Stelle garnicht den Mund aufmachen. Wie man darauf kommt vor einem beschreibenden Artikel einen Absatz zu machen ist mir ein Rätsel und von der Grammatik fange ich garnicht erst an.

Im übrigen, wenn dein Thread hier tatsächlich kein sinnentleertes "MIMIMI" sein soll, dann solltest du langsam anfangen dich konstruktiv an dem Thema zu beteiligen und nicht jeden Kommentar, der dir nicht in den Kram passt mit einem kleinen Nebensatz zu quittieren, alle Poster die gegen dich argumentieren als Paladine zu flamen die ihre böse, böse R0xx0r-Klasse behalten wollen und einfach mal versuchen aus deiner Klasse was zu machen.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Mai 2009)

du spielst ganz sicher KEINEN schurken, und bist zu dumm einen zu besiegen.
dauerstun... afk lachen


----------



## slook (9. Mai 2009)

Fett/Clonck schrieb:


> ja für priester is das halt die hass klasse



hä anders rum würd ich mal sagen

priester sind für palas die hass klasse, es sei denn sie koennen net mit ihren 1000spells umgehen


----------



## Mentor of Gorgonnash (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Joo is klar, gegen welche Klasse hat denn dann der Paladin KEINE Chance.......genau es gibt eine solche Klasse nicht, das Argument zieht nicht!



gutgespielter SP...
mit meinem DK habe ich auch schon paar umgeklatcht...
Mage
Rogue
Eleshami

Hm... wenn ich so weiter mache habe ich alle Klassen durch und was sehen wir dann? Oh sieh mal einer an Palas sind nciht op.

Wenn Du mit deinem CrapPVE Equip im Hammer stribst dann nciht weil Pala OP ist sondern weil DU Sche... anhast. In diesem Fall stirbst Du binnen sekunden auch durch einen Rogue/Warrie/Mage/Eleshami... halt alles was bursten kann.


----------



## Topperharly (9. Mai 2009)

LOL, einfach nur LOL! vor ein paar jahren waren palas noch die arsch-klasse, kein dmg, kein heal konnten net tanken. und nun sind sie eine der meistgefragten klassen..... ich finde das sehr sehr lustig.


----------



## HansOtto (9. Mai 2009)

Ale4Sale schrieb:


> Wenn's nach dir geht sind sowieso alle Argumente "entkräftet", sofern du das als korrekt betrachtest. Was du da machst nennt man Rationalismus, das Hervorheben von Argumenten auf logischer Basis, aber unter völligem Außenvorlassen anderer wichtiger Punkte, die du schlichtweg ignorierst. Zum Beispiel, dass neben dem Fear auch alle anderen Fähigkeiten solcher Art generft wurden und dafür die DoTs einen massiven Schadensbonus erhalten haben.
> 
> Und was Rechtschreibung angeht, da würde ich an deiner Stelle garnicht den Mund aufmachen. Wie man darauf kommt vor einem beschreibenden Artikel einen Absatz zu machen ist mir ein Rätsel und von der Grammatik fange ich garnicht erst an.
> 
> Im übrigen, wenn dein Thread hier tatsächlich kein sinnentleertes "MIMIMI" sein soll, dann solltest du langsam anfangen dich konstruktiv an dem Thema zu beteiligen und nicht jeden Kommentar, der dir nicht in den Kram passt mit einem kleinen Nebensatz zu quittieren, alle Poster die gegen dich argumentieren als Paladine zu flamen die ihre böse, böse R0xx0r-Klasse behalten wollen und einfach mal versuchen aus deiner Klasse was zu machen.




Sehe ich anders, es ist nunmal Fakt das Paladine die zur Zeit meistgespielte Klasse ist und warum ist das wohl so? Denk mal darüber nach und dann aber erst dann reden wir weiter....


----------



## Malorus (9. Mai 2009)

> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das auch hinter diesem Poster ein Paladin steckt aber das ist jetzt auch egal, wer von uns Beiden kein Hirn hat, sehen wir an der Rechtschreibung von Dir aber auch



ding ding ding jackpot!
nur leider bin ich ein holy pala und mit zweiter skillung tank.
dh. mir ist es sowas von banane was mit dem retri gemacht.
1on1 oder das bg kann und wird nie balanced sein. oder hast du den ultimativen masterplan , um dies zu ändern? wenn ja bitte weihe uns unwissende in die tiefe miefige gruft , die sich deine gedanken schimpfen.

und der rechtschreibflame war echt super lustig und hat es mir voll gegeben.
ich weiß zwar nicht welche rechtschreibfehler du meinst, aber falls du auf die groß-und kleinschreibung anspielen willst, dies tue ich mit absicht. ich schreibe hier einen kurzen forumpost und keinen aufsatz. ich schreibe lieber direkt alles klein, als zu versuchen es richtig zu machen und dann jämmerlich zu versagen.

ps: beiden und dir wird klein geschrieben und da fehlt irgendwo ein komma und punkt... mal sehen ob du auch findest wo. GZ 4 fehler in einem 2 zeiligen satz ,aber andere wegen ihrer rechtschreibung flamen.


----------



## Fimbul! (9. Mai 2009)

Belege deine sogenannten Fakten erstmal mit Quellen!
Du machst dich mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## Turgoni (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

langsam haben es alle eingesehen, dass Palas OP sind, und die Hälfte der WoW-Spieler haben sich nun selbst einen erstellt. Somit regieren die Palas Blizzard, denn wenn die Palas generft werden würden, würde die Hälfte der WoW-Spieler mit dem Ende drohen.. also es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit: Seblst einen erstellen!

Die letzten BG's und Arenakämpfe hab ich auch mal drauf' geachtet, wieviel Palas denn wirklich so dabei sind. Tatsächlich sind 90% der BGs Palas in der Überzahl, darauf folgen direkt die DKs... traurig aber wahr.

Gruß


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2009)

ÄÄhm @ TE ich versteh nicht was dein Problem ist!
Ich spiele selber Destro-Lock, und ich bin gegen jede Art von Pala die Konterklasse. Egl ob heal retri oder Prot, für mich sind sie kein Problem...
Und was die Stuns angeht, die sind lächerlich, wenn du das richtige Pet einsetzen würdest...und das ist zur Zeit der Teufelsjäger.
Mach ein Macro dass der Dispell des pets dich trifft, und BUM! du kannst die stuns der palas einfach dispellen...
Und dann gegenstunnen mit der furie, fear, wenn er beim Fear insignie sofort macht, einfach nen Doppelfear machen, wenn er Bubble macht kitest du ihn einfach und zwar mit dem Zirkel.
Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Ale4Sale (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, es ist nunmal Fakt das Paladine die zur Zeit meistgespielte Klasse ist und warum ist das wohl so? Denk mal darüber nach und dann aber erst dann reden wir weiter....



Dann sag du mir mal, warum kein einziger Magier in den Top 100 der 2on2 Teams aufzufinden ist. Soll ich deshalb jetzt einen Thread aufmachen, sowas wie "Pusht Mages! Wir wollen, dass unser Sheep nichtmehr durch Schaden gebrochen wird!"?

Wenn du ein Schurke wärst, dann würd ich's noch verstehen. Aber als Hexer? Du hast mein Beileid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg mit zukünftigen Paladinen, irgendwann klappt das schon!


----------



## Mentor of Gorgonnash (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Wette verloren, ich spiele Hexer und das hab ich auch schon geschrieben, ich aktzepiere es einfach nicht mehr, das ich mit meinem Gear + "Skill" einfach im Stun umgehaun werde!


Dann poste mal Arsenallink zu deinem Hexer... Wenn ich das schon höre: "Gear und Skill"


----------



## Xall13 (9. Mai 2009)

witzig find ich aber im 2on2 feral schurke gegen z.b. 2 palas. der erste wird umgezerg ohne das er überhaupt realesiert was mit ihm geschiet der 2 hat dann sowieso keine chance. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2009)

Fakt ist, zumindest als Hexer sollte man mit der richtigen Skillung und dem richtigem Umgang der spells gegen keinen Pala Probleme haben.


----------



## Mentor of Gorgonnash (9. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, zumindest als Hexer sollte man mit der richtigen Skillung und dem richtigem Umgang der spells gegen keinen Pala Probleme haben.


ach, der Typ kann einfach nicht spielen... wenn ich mir überlege wie die Palas kurz vor dem Release von WotLk waren dann kann ich über jetzige Situation nur lachen. Dann kommt dieser Flame auch noch von einem WL... Sry aber da fällt mir nichts anderes ein als "OMG OLOLOL L2P KN" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS. sieht lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (9. Mai 2009)

L2P,

Balancing in wow ist nicht möglich da dann PVE drunter leiden würde, wer z.b. würde einen Retri mitnehmen der kein dmg fährt, oder nen Bäumchen der nicht heilen kann weil sie wegen pvp generft wurden? keiner also Fresse halten und anfangen die eigene klasse richtig zu spielen!

Und wer im PVE equip in nem bg in die zähne bekommt von nem retri sollte sich nicht wundern das da 5k crits aufleuchten!

MFG Irondragon (Holypala/Retripala)


----------



## yves1993 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich sag ja nicht, er kann nicht spielen, es ist nur sauschwer einen Pala zu besiegen wenn man zB affli oder Dämo ist.
Und selbst wenn kann er sich ja an die Tipps hier wenden wie man einen Pala als Hexer down bekommt^^
Detsro 4 ever <3


----------



## 2boon4you (9. Mai 2009)

zenturionzi schrieb:


> ich finde der Hunter sollte mal erhäblich genervt werden da wird es  mal zeit



Fail


----------



## DerTobi (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders, es ist nunmal Fakt das Paladine die zur Zeit meistgespielte Klasse ist und warum ist das wohl so? Denk mal darüber nach und dann aber erst dann reden wir weiter....



Klassenverteilung

Nö, sind nich die Palas

Edit: Falscher Link


----------



## Pluto-X (9. Mai 2009)

Am besten lässt man nur noch Palas und DKs in die BGs, dann ist wieder ausgeglichen ^^


----------



## Durbem (9. Mai 2009)

Leute...
Warum gibt es Bgs in WoW?
Warum kann man nur in WoW weiterkommen, wenn man in Gruppen ist?
WoW ist ein GRUPPENSPIEL. das heißt viele gegen viele....es kann nich jede Klasse balanced sein...
Wer immernoch unzufrieden ist, kann ja rausgehen und dort irgendwas machen...


----------



## MoVedder (9. Mai 2009)

lächerlich all das hier.
Ich bin zwar retri Pala und erst lvl 26, aber ein Schurke haut mich mit Backstab instant um.

Warris stunnen mich.schlagen mich zusammen, rennen weg, ich heal mich , sie stunnen,hauen weiter etc. bis ich down bin.

Haexenmeister own ich zwar meistens, aber was erwartet man Stoff<Schwer.
Abgesehen davon verreck ich danach meistens an den ganzen Dots, da kommt mein Heal nicht hinterher, als Vergelter.

Und mal btw. Ich hab ungefähr 750 Mana und ein heal kostet 220.


mfG

Edit: @ TE evtl. sollte der Hexenmeister einfach mal verstärkt werden, und nicht der Pala generft, schon mal drüber nachgedacht?...


----------



## Agabesh (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Mimimi-Community,
Ich spiele unter anderem einen 80er retri und OP waren wir mal...VOR dem nerf.der burst dmg ist bei weitem nicht mehr so wie vorher und an leute die meinen ihre stoffies würden so schnell liegen.mit stoff hat das ganze überhaupt nichts zu tun,da der pala mit ausnahme von den autohits nur magieschaden macht.ja auch cs und ds sind magieschadenverursachende attacken...es liegt daher nur an life und/oder resi.der achsoschlimme hammerstun ist der einzige "dauerstun" den wir haben,welcher mit einer insignie ganz schnell zu kontern ist.die bubble ist auch nicht mehr das wahre da sie oft im bg und gerade in der arena gepurged wird(wenn priester bzw krieger vorhanden,und wann ist kein diszi in nem arenateam dabei??...und auch krieger sind seit dem buff öfter vertreten [nein ich weine nicht über krieger die mir die bubble einfach runternehmen können]) außerdem verursacht man deutlich weniger schaden wodurch man sie nur effektiv zum heilen verwenden kann.davon mal abgesehen ist der retri gerade in der arena sehr gut zu bursten.momentan gibt es weitaus schlimmere klassen was dmg betrifft,wie zb den ele-schami,den dk oder den schurken.nur im gegensatz zu vielen anderen habe ich keinen grund zum whinen da es schon IMMER so war,dass die ein oder andere klasse einen kleinen vorteil hatte.jede klasse ist mal dran.außer mage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.mages waren schon immer meine lieblingsgegner...seis mit meinem schami,meinem schurken,meinem mage,dem hexer und jetzt auch mit dem pala^^ aber auch deren zeit wird kommen...kopf hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Aga


----------



## n.bek. (9. Mai 2009)

also ich finde die palas sind nicht mehr so gefährlich wie vor 2 monaten... mein dk wurde auch schon oft genug von hexern platt gemacht, liegt teilweise an deren können/meinem unvermögen, teilweise auch nur am speziellen verständnis des einzelnen für seine eigene klasse bzw der klasse seines gegners... und schurken sind mit ihrer kopfnuss usw auch nicht gerade angenehm, aber ob man mit seinen gegnern fertig wird, hängt auch stark von denen ab, mit denen man aufm bg is...


----------



## ReWahn (9. Mai 2009)

retripala?

stun, divine storm, crusader strike und judgement in ein /castrandom makro packen, das auf alle tasten binden und dann FACEROLL!
n kollege, der eigentlich heiler spielt hat for fun retri als dual spec... er hats mal mit dieser methode probiert, es funktioniert... 
das sollte zu denken geben...


----------



## Xherano (9. Mai 2009)

NERFT doch bitte alle klassen ausser die eigene...

man man, langsam geht mir das geheulte aufn sack.


----------



## Deepender (9. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Joo is klar, gegen welche Klasse hat denn dann der Paladin KEINE Chance.......genau es gibt eine solche Klasse nicht, das Argument zieht nicht!


dk's rotzen palas EIG weg, nicht immer, aber ich sehe es recht oft


----------



## joszy (9. Mai 2009)

ja jetzt sind die palas mal wieder pöse.... erst machen wir null dmg.... dann machen wir dmg das ist auch nicht gut

aber in inis...da brüllen doch alle gleich wenn ein pala dabei ist "SdW" "SdK".... und das alle 5min

am besten alle palas in inis ne oberkellnerrüstung anlegen und nett und freundlich fragen was es den gerne sein darf..

"unsere empfehlung des tages ist ein vorzügliches SdW nach art des hauses. darf ich ihnen sonst noch irgendwie behilflich sein?"


----------



## nex187 (9. Mai 2009)

Shaguar93 schrieb:


> Nex187, bist du jetzt toll?



Japp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich bin ganz *toll* !


----------



## keev (9. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QyYaPWasos  > all !


----------



## Mobmap (9. Mai 2009)

Also Paladine sind schon nervig aber schurken gehen mir mit ihrem stealth noch wesentlich mehr auf die Nerven.
Ich mache seit zwei Wochen jetzt mit nem Kumpel Arena ich als Eleschami und er als Healdudu und ich muss sagen da stören mich eher Priester/Schurken als Palas xD
Beim pala hau ich einfach einmal alle cds raus. Er zündet buble, ich renne weg (Erdbindungstotem etc). Er macht seinen Segen der Freiheit. Ich laufe einfach solange vor ihm weg bis der Segen abläuft und dann wieder Erdbindungstotem und ordentlich Schaden machen (Lavaeruption ftw!!!). Mein Freund cc in der zwischenzeit immer den healer oder anderen dd sodass der uns nicht stört und heilt mich mit Hots hoch. Im höheren Ranking-Bereich lässt sich das sicherlich nicht mehr so machen aber auf unserem jetzigen geht das ganz gut. 
Und wenn ich nen Pala irgendwo alleine treffe, warte ich nicht bis er mich umahut sondern mache ich einfach den ersten Schlag und haue ihn um^^
Man muss den Pala einfach nur möglichst schnell dazubringen seine Bubbls anzuschmeißen.

Also man muss sich zwar anstrengen aber man bekommt dann auch ein Pala down.


----------



## skyline930 (9. Mai 2009)

Du kannst Klasse x spielen -> Klasse x ist für andere op
Du kannst Klasse x nicht spielen -> Klasse x is für andere nicht op.
PUNKT
so isses halt!


----------



## Bumbumlee (9. Mai 2009)

man muss nur wissen wie ein pala funktioniert dann kannste die Pfeiffen locker killen,

ich mit meinem Hunter nix probleme, gewinnen meist über 50 % der duelle,

warum ? 

weil ich selber einen habe und genauso reagier auf lebensverlust wie jeder andere auch.

OP ? eher nicht, der der ihn spielen kann ist ziemlich gut, was aber auf jede andere klasse zutrifft


----------



## yannick-fcs (9. Mai 2009)

Palas sind op!!!! Ich kanns nimmer hören Protpala Healpala oder Retripala? Es heißt immer nur Palas.
Außerdem beschwert sich auch keiner über den Eisblock beim mage? Warum da nicht auch nerfen?
Healpalas sind in der Arena immernoch gut das muss man schon zugeben wenn sie einen guten Partner haben. Retris dagegen haben sowas wie Silence nicht und unterbrechen können sie nur mit dem Stun, worüber sich die meisten Heiler (Ich auch, bin Druide) einfach nur kaputt lachen. Man kann Cyclone einfach durchcasten weil man weiß, der Retri kann nicht unterbrechen. 

Also bitte mal unterscheiden zwischen Healpala und Retripala!


----------



## hunter22 (9. Mai 2009)

Ich versteh das hier alles nicht...
Warum regen sich den alle über Palas auf?
Ich spiele Krieger und bin nur selten mal in einem BG unterwegs und ich hab auch schon nen paar Palas gekillt.
Es hängt halt immer damit zusammen ob man Skill hat oder nicht.
Dazu kommt es auch immer auf die Ausgangssituation an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Hunter22


----------



## Thersus (9. Mai 2009)

Yo, bitte nerft mich, meine Imbaness wirdm ir langsam zur last^^


----------



## Mobmap (9. Mai 2009)

yannick-fcs schrieb:


> Außerdem beschwert sich auch keiner über den Eisblock beim mage? Warum da nicht auch nerfen?



ja aber der Mage bleibt mit seinem Eisblock an einer Stelle und kann während er da drin ist auch nichts machen geschweige denn heilen


----------



## Bumbumlee (9. Mai 2009)

Thersus schrieb:


> Yo, bitte nerft mich, meine Imbaness wirdm ir langsam zur last^^



das sag ich mir auch immer wenn ich mit meinem Hunter im Bg bin :-)

vote 4 /close zwecks sinnlosigkeit


----------



## Occasus (9. Mai 2009)

schurken und jäger nerf pls und hexer buff. der rest kann so bleiben.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (9. Mai 2009)

Deathanubis schrieb:


> ..das sagt ein DK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, als DK habe ich immerhin eine gute Chance den "Gottesmann/frau" sauber umzuhauen ... wenn ich daran denke, wie mühelos ein Pala über eine Hexe hinwegwalzt ... aber das Thema hatten wir schon 100 mal


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (9. Mai 2009)

Wie alle meinen, Full S5/6 würde es auch brignen, die geilen 7k crits die ich mitm Schurken kassiere zu verringern...dann bekomm ich tolle 6k crits ''nur'' noch inne Fresse, klopp mich fast zu tode, damit er Bubbled und dann dreht der sich einmal um und haut mir seine 10 Instants ins Gesicht als wäre ich George Bush


----------



## yannick-fcs (9. Mai 2009)

Mobmap schrieb:


> ja aber der Mage bleibt mit seinem Eisblock an einer Stelle und kann während er da drin ist auch nichts machen geschweige denn heilen


Nunja dafür kann er seinen Eisblockcd reseten genau wie Schurke alle cds reseten kann, könnte man auch nerfen bis dann jede Klasse totgenerft ist. Schaden machen kann ein Pala in der Bubble auch nicht wirklich nur heilen, das stimmt. Magier haben auch diese Spiegelbilder, Moonkins müssen für die bäume sehr weit in den Gleichgewichtsbaum skillen und meiner Meinung nach sind die Spiegelbilder besser, denn sie slowen. Du siehst also jede Klasse könnte man nerfen weil sie irgendetwas tolles hat


----------



## anorianna (9. Mai 2009)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> Haben sie doch bereits..... wenn Bubble on ist macht der Pala nur noch 50% Schaden!
> 
> 
> Wenn du natürlich mieses Equip hast dann wirst du auch von allen anderen Klassen umgeklatscht die besser ausgestattet sind (und vielleicht sogar noch mehr Skill haben als du).
> ...



ganz meiner Meinung. der große Nachteil am PvP in WoW ist, dass es immernoch massivst eine Equipsache ist, der Skill ist, wenn überhaupt, zweitrangig. Würde ich mit meinem derzeitigen Retri-Equip PvP machen, würde sich alle 10 BG's einmal ein Hexer finden, der von mir umgehaun würde und nicht andersherum. 

Ich habe aber eigentlich bisher im BG eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass 10/15 Spielern DK's waren - komisch.


----------



## xDeadherox (9. Mai 2009)

Is kla ihr habt echt net viel ahnung oder?
Im Raid mit buffs (25er) mache ich 4k dps und schaffe es trozdem niemals einen anderen in der Arena im Stun wegzuhauen und meine Bubblehält auf dem BG meist eh nur 1-2sekunden da en Krieger/Priester sie weg macht oder en Hexer miren Chaosbold durchjagt. Hollt euch Abhärtung dann sterbt ihr auch net im Stun.
Außerdem wer sagt in Arena habe man keine Chance gegen Palas hat sollte sich en Heiler Team machen das en DD Team abkratzt ist wohl kein wunder.
GöttlicherSturm= 3-4k machste dann so 2-3 + andere attacken ist halt = tod. Also spielt skillter, holt besseres Eq oder what ever aba spammt net foren voll mit solchen MIMIMI Threads die EUCH eh nichts bringen.


----------



## Turismo (9. Mai 2009)

Ich kann dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen!
Paladine sind im Moment einfach viel zu stark im Gegensatz zu den anderen Klassen.
Ich habe mit meiner Eule und meinem Krieger keine Chance gegen einen Paladin und wie ich so höre geht des den meisten anderen Klassen genauso...
Hoffentlich sieht Blizzard es demnächst ein und nerft sie etwas ( nein sie sollen nicht wie früher gar keinen dmg mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).

So long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (9. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



das' nich grammatikalisch falsch sondern einfach ne komplett falsche vokabel :pP


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2009)

Nein sind sie nicht...

Wenn z.b. Warri und Pala einen healer haben: Warri > Pala


WoW ist kein 1v1 Game...

GG @ Denken.


----------



## Cheerza (9. Mai 2009)

Fett/Clonck schrieb:


> Rasgaar hats erfasst!! PvP is halt alles Skill , wer den nich hat is da leider FAIL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du scheinst auch keine ahnung zu haben...pvp is bis auf arena mindestens bis zur hälfte eq abhängig...
hast wohl den skill ;D


----------



## Arosk (9. Mai 2009)

Cheerza schrieb:


> du scheinst auch keine ahnung zu haben...pvp is bis auf arena mindestens bis zur hälfte eq abhängig...
> hast wohl den skill ;D


 
Yeah... selbst laintime kann niemanden nackt umhauen...


----------



## Reaverslayer (9. Mai 2009)

Hmm irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl das der TE ein Trollist... er weigert sich stur den Armorylink zu seinem Char zu zeigen. Und wenn er seinen Hexer nicht spielen kann dann ist ihm leider nicht mehr zu helfen. Meine Hexe macht selbst im pve equip palas runter. Man muss nur die richtige Skillung und Pet haben. Naja und die richtigen Zauber zur richtigen Zeit nutzen. Ich spiele alle klassen und schurke, paladin seit anfang an. Und der Pala ist ein ganz ganz ganz böser op Tank!! Solange der TE nicht den Armorylink zeigt glaub ich ihm kein Wort und stempel ihn als Forentroll ab.


----------



## Anni®! (9. Mai 2009)

Kla is PvP zu 100% Skill abhängig. Du ziehst PvE Eq an, hast somit 0 Resi und gehst in die Arena. 
Und du wirst nicht instant bei nem Stun umgehaun. Macht alles der Skill.

Schlaue Leute finden hier die Ironie


----------



## YasoNRX (9. Mai 2009)

Der TE kommt nicht mehr umd rein zu gucken ^^ Wenn er kommt muss er sonst sein armes Armory posten ;(

der Te steht vor Bg und dann kommt sowas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0ZRuzgX8gg ^^


----------



## Shrukan (9. Mai 2009)

Ich sehe nur Toderitter, Paladine, Schurken und Krieger im BG.
Ja so siehts aus ^^ irgendwie ists ja auch World of Meelecraft.

Burst zählt und das können die Meeleklassen am Besten.
Einzig die Mages können noch mithalten als Caster.


----------



## schmetti (10. Mai 2009)

Lasst den Palas doch mal den Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die waren doch lange genug arm dran.
Jeder kennt doch die Pala Witze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ( nein ich Spiele keinen Pala )
Und Das es so viele Palas gibt ist wie mit Schurken als die noch so mega IMBA waren jeder 
Trottel meinte er muß sich einen erstellen....
Und da finde ich ( und nicht nur ich ) Schurken viel schlimmer ....

Schönen Sonntag noch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (10. Mai 2009)

Hab meinen Palatwink erstmal auf Eos gelegt, macht keinen Spaß...

DK ist zum farmen da, nicht BGs zergen´.

Erfolgreicher bin ich deshalb nicht im PvP geworden: Die ich skille alle um Klassen haben Pause grad ;-)


----------



## Darnak (10. Mai 2009)

Also gut im PvP nervt die Blase etwas aber im PvE sind Palas schön die buffs sind geil und wenn mann 4 palas hat dann bekommt mann auch alle buffs..und wennd er boss enraged dann können die palas blase zünden und mann kann ca. noch 12 sec weiterkämpfen was meist zum sieg führt


----------



## Phisch (10. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...




Ich koennte hier jetzt auch anfangen rum zuheuln nur weil der schurke mich 10sekunden im stun halten kann, oh nein wie schrecklich!
Frueher wurde der Pala ausgelacht, wenn ein pala daherkam hiess es nur: Moiiii wie suess ein pala, er versucht uns mit seinen Richterurteilen zu kitzeln und jzt wo der Pala ploetzlich was kann heuln die, die nich spieln koennen bloed rum!
Wenn ihr nen Pala im PvP nich besiegen koennt, wieso koennen es dann so viele andere?Und wenns euch nich passt spielt doch selber Pala!
Ich koennt auch sagen: Uhhhh nervt doch mal den Hexenmeister der kann mich andauernd im fear halten, sagt dem er soll aufhoern damit*wein*
Ich find das echt ne Beleidigung, so ein Thread!
Mit halbwegs Skill kannst du gegen jede Klasse gewinnen!Die Angstgegner von Kriegern sind Palas, aber wenn so ein Tank daherkommt mit 38k life unbuffed hat der Holy Pala was zu knabbern an dem!
Aber alle diese Threads sind eig nur gegen den Retri Pala weil der so OP...
Kinderkacke, mehr sag ich dazu nich!Lern deine Klasse spieln lieber TE dann gehds vl wieder!


----------



## Lighthelios (11. Mai 2009)

"mimimi palas sind zu op und ich hab keinen skill". 

Wie immer halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (11. Mai 2009)

Ihr heult doch immer über irgendeine Klasse also wein dich halt in den schlaf


----------



## Irondragon1887 (11. Mai 2009)

Deepender schrieb:


> dk's rotzen palas EIG weg, nicht immer, aber ich sehe es recht oft






Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Naja, als DK habe ich immerhin eine gute Chance den "Gottesmann/frau" sauber umzuhauen ... wenn ich daran denke, wie mühelos ein Pala über eine Hexe hinwegwalzt ... aber das Thema hatten wir schon 100 mal




Hmm ich kenne das nur umgekehrt das palas die dk´s wegrotzen aber davon mal ab ist es im pvp auch abhängig vom glück! Wenn ich alles cd´s frei habe is fast keine klasse sicher vor meinem retri, aber mit cd auf den meisten fähigkeiten sieht es schon anders aus. Schurken sind kein problem wenn ich sie stunnen kann wenn nicht liege ich im dreck, bei warris und dk´s schmunzel ich meist nur ( ausser frost dk´s und deff tanks die sind kagge ), hexer mit seinem komischen krieger pet lachhaft aber mit maid nerfig, sv jäger n witz bm unerträglich wegen pet. Ich könnte das hier immer weiter führen aber am ende kommt es immer aufs gleiche raus: Es kommt drauf an was für ne klasse mit welcher skillung vor einem steht und ob man seine klasse spielen kann oder nicht, desweiteren kommt es da auch auf das wissen der andren klassen an, was bringt es mit z.b. wenn ich n mage stunne obwohl ich an ihm dran bin und er dann blinzelt oder aber ich versuche nen BM zu stunnen wenn er Zorn des Wildtiers an hat? Nichts also stell ich mich drauf ein und reagiere, wer das nicht kann hat im pvp nichts verloren unabhängig welche klasse er spielt!!




MFG Irondragon


----------



## The Licker (11. Mai 2009)

Der TE ist der perfekte Repräsentant der derzeitigen WoW Community, nix können, außer bei Blizz nach nem

nerf zu schreien, ob nun im PVE oder PVP das ist echt traurig.


Ich spiele nun seit Classic nen PVP Retri / Raidholy, ich hab höhen und tiefen erlebt mit meiner Dose und

muss sagen, das mir der Retri zur Zeit Chancengleich vorkommt, früher sehr Equipabhängig kann er jetzt

DMG fahren wie jeder andere DD auch, hat 1 1/2 Stuns und die Bubble war schon immer da jetzt sogar

abgeschwächt.


Man sollte sich seine Klasse mal ganz genau anschauen und versuchen das maximum rauszuholen, bevor 

man heult, keiner natzt wen im entsprechendem Equip instant weg und grad die HMs habens gegen Retris

schon recht leicht.


Zu der Palaschwämme bleibt mir nur folgendes zu sagen, es wird immer ne Klasse geben über die andere

heulen und bei 80% der Community muss es dann genau diese sein, als ich mit WoW begann wars der

Hunter und mein erster Char war hmm na klar Hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

PS: Wenn ihr die Tränen über die bösen Retris nich mehr zurück halten könnt "ZEWA" hat mich auch schon 
über manchen DK gebracht!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm... Nerf für Paladine weil die so viel Schaden im BG machen und ja ganz fies für 6 sek stunnen können? Öhm was ist mit dem 10sek Stun der Schurken die einen Stoffie in weniger Zeit runterkloppen? Was ist der Todesgriff eines DKs wenn sie gegen Caster eingesetzt werden? Und ist es nicht gemein dass DKs ihren Ghul und noch ihren Gargoyle haben und wenn sie tot sind, wieder als Ghul auferstehen? Was ist schon eine 12sek Bubble gegen die Ghularmee eines DKs? Wo ist da die Fairness nach der der TE hier so lauthals brüllt? Oder Druiden die locker von einer Form in die nächste springen können, die auch Selfheal haben? Hach da könnte man noch ewig weiter machen, was aber sinnlos wäre.

Jede Klasse hat ihre Stärken und ihre Schwächen und wenn man die Schwächen einer Klasse kennt, dann kann man sie auch besiegen. Aber um die Schwächen einer Klasse zu finden müsste man sich ja mit der Klasse beschäftigen und das ist den meisten zu viel Arbeit, also schreit man einfach nur nach einem Nerf, damit Blizz angerannt kommt und der heulenden Klasse wieder einen "I Win"-Button anheftet.


----------



## BloodlYy (11. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



sie wurde schon genervt, während der Pala in Gottesschild ist macht er nur noch 50% schaden, damals war sein ANgriffstempo nur um 100% verringert.


----------



## Suki2000 (11. Mai 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> früher gejammert haha pala kmacht kein schaden nichmal nen bischen heut jammern se palas machen zu viel schaden was denn nu? schaff dir besseres pvp outfit an und spiel deine klasse richtig oder lasses ... mimimi könnte auch über schurken jammern das die mich dauernd im stun halten und zergen ohne das ich mich 1 milimeter bewege oder ele schamis das die mich mit 2 kettenblitzen gezergt haben ...
> 
> hol dir bessere ausrüstung und hau se um oder lass es!!
> 
> ...




/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es nervt Langsam schon Tierrisch wenn andere Klassen rumheulen der Pala ist OP, was ist dann bitte der Druide oder DK? Ich sags mal so wie ich es als Pala Spielerin seh. Jeder der hier rumheult hat entweder das Falsche Gear,Neid oder kein Plan von seiner Klasse. Nerft denn Pala ( bin endlich froh das er DMG macht, da ich es schon ertragen musste mit Sprüchen du machst eh keinen DMG. Ihr wisst garnicht wie das Nerven kann-.-*). Wenn man in einen BG ist und da nun mal 10 Palas drinne sind kann man auch die /AFK Funktion nutzen oder es ertragen. 

Im 50er lvl Bereich BG zu gehn siehste ausschliesslich nur DK´s glaub mir das nervt wenn du Warsong gehts und wirds von 10 DK´s abgefarmt......... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.s: PvP ist nun mal nicht Fair!-_-*


----------



## Orinea (11. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen




Nen DK sagt das Palas zu OP sind :O
Aber DK´s :/

Naja , ich denke du hast sehr wohl eine chance gegen einen Paladin zu gewinnen , mit PvP equip und mit der Isignie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich als Schurke finde es garnicht so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Yiraja (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  paladine rocken ^^, un ich würd net sagen das der pala overpowered is, wer n bissel peil hat un seine klasse im pvp
einigermaßen spielen kann der wird mit uns angsthasen keine großen probleme haben^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darussios (11. Mai 2009)

Veni, vidi, mori wenn ich es jetzt richtig aus dem Lateinwörterbuch zusammengekramt hab *hust*

Ich kam, sah und starb, denken wohl die meisten, wenn es gegen Palas geht.

Oder der passt auch gut von Cäsar aus "Asterix&Obelix bei den Briten":

Ich kam, sah und traute meinen Augen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Nerf ist nötig.
Retripalas machen für einen Hybriden viel zu viel dmg.

Mit meinem Krieger erlebe ich sowas oft.
Pala kommt, stunt mich, ich befrei mich mit "Jeder für sich"(Menschenracial), Pala zündet Bubble und wenn er nicht grad Buße benutzt, muss ich rennen, bis die nervige Bubble ausläuft.
Dann charg ich nochmal an, vorausgesetzt die Range ist da, Dank Juggernaut, MS crit, Verwunden, Overpowercrit, Execute, /target Ololadin, /lol, /bye
Wenn sie doch Buße benutzen, siehts meistens nicht so roßig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveneye (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Joo is klar, gegen welche Klasse hat denn dann der Paladin KEINE Chance.......genau es gibt eine solche Klasse nicht, das Argument zieht nicht!




Natürlich gibt es die, die Eule zb. Dudus sind generell gefährlich für den Pala wegen ihren Hots. Schurken , Ele Schamis usw... 

Der Pala hat auch viele Schwachstellen, zb ist er fast schutzlos gegen Klassen mit CC, er hat zwar einmal Hand der Freiheit das wars dann aber auch, dann kann er nochmal die Blase zünden um sich zu befreien die ihm dann aber ebenfalls nich mehr zur Verfügung steht. Also Imba ist der Pala wirklich nicht.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich Spielte Retri Pala Pvp.

Es war so hammer geil vor 3.1 da man locker 8k krits gehauen hat.
Dan kam der burst nerf dafür kam Exo. Siegel macht nurnoch 3k krit exo 4-5k.
K dan haben se exo aus Pvp genommen, das war das ende für mein Retri Pvp dasein.
Siegel 3k Kreuzfahrer 5k Sturm 4k Autohit 3k.
Da hautn Ms Warri viel mehr rein, vorallem da er noch unterbrechen kan execute hat und Ms effekt kan.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (11. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Veni, vidi, mori wenn ich es jetzt richtig aus dem Lateinwörterbuch zusammengekramt hab *hust*
> 
> Ich kam, sah und starb, denken wohl die meisten, wenn es gegen Palas geht.
> 
> ...



Genau DU als Krieger Soltest keine Probs haben da du die Buble entfernen kanst.


----------



## Darussios (11. Mai 2009)

Ich seh auch so als, als ob ich in Deffstance mit Schild als MS Warri rumrenne und Schildhieb spamme, damit die verdammte Bubble runtergeht.
Mein Krieger ist zwar erst 55, aber mir ist KEINE Möglichkeit für einen MS Warri bekannt, wie er die legendäre Bubble entfernen kann ohne in Deffstance gehen zu müssen.
Oder haben sie einen Massdispell-Hieb bekommen?
Das wäre mir zumindest komplett neu.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (11. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Ich seh auch so als, als ob ich in Deffstance mit Schild als MS Warri rumrenne und Schildhieb spamme, damit die verdammte Bubble runtergeht.
> Mein Krieger ist zwar erst 55, aber mir ist KEINE Möglichkeit für einen MS Warri bekannt, wie er die legendäre Bubble entfernen kann ohne in Deffstance gehen zu müssen.
> Oder haben sie einen Massdispell-Hieb bekommen?
> Das wäre mir zumindest komplett neu.



Auf 80 Kriegste nen wurf wo du die Buble/eisblock entfernst, wen du diese dan entfernst bekommt der andere gleich 50% Rüstungs verringerung reingedrückt


----------



## MoVedder (11. Mai 2009)

Schonmal daran gedacht, dass es nun soviele Palas gibt, da es nun auch einen Sinn ergibt sich einen zu erstellen?..
Evtl. gab es früher ( bin mir sicher) eine Vielzahl an Spielern, die sich einen erstellen wollten, aber es nicht taten, da er in der Vergangenheit einfach zu weak ass war. Jetzt ist er wieder ne Klasse mit der man sich behaupten kann, also wird nachgeholt.



mfG


----------



## Darussios (11. Mai 2009)

Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> Auf 80 Kriegste nen wurf wo du die Buble/eisblock entfernst, wen du diese dan entfernst bekommt der andere gleich 50% Rüstungs verringerung reingedrückt



Aha Wurf. Schlägt man da normal zu oder wirft man tatsächlich was, ergo es verbraucht Mats? Würd ja am liebsten andere Palas werfen Pala ist Pala ergo nervig egal ob Allianz oder Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (11. Mai 2009)

Agabesh schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mimimi-Community,
> Ich spiele unter anderem einen 80er retri und OP waren wir mal...VOR dem nerf.der burst dmg ist bei weitem nicht mehr so wie vorher und an leute die meinen ihre stoffies würden so schnell liegen.mit stoff hat das ganze überhaupt nichts zu tun,da der pala mit ausnahme von den autohits nur magieschaden macht.ja auch cs und ds sind magieschadenverursachende attacken...es liegt daher nur an life und/oder resi.der achsoschlimme hammerstun ist der einzige "dauerstun" den wir haben,welcher mit einer insignie ganz schnell zu kontern ist.die bubble ist auch nicht mehr das wahre da sie oft im bg und gerade in der arena gepurged wird(wenn priester bzw krieger vorhanden,und wann ist kein diszi in nem arenateam dabei??...und auch krieger sind seit dem buff öfter vertreten [nein ich weine nicht über krieger die mir die bubble einfach runternehmen können]) außerdem verursacht man deutlich weniger schaden wodurch man sie nur effektiv zum heilen verwenden kann.davon mal abgesehen ist der retri gerade in der arena sehr gut zu bursten.momentan gibt es weitaus schlimmere klassen was dmg betrifft,wie zb den ele-schami,den dk oder den schurken.nur im gegensatz zu vielen anderen habe ich keinen grund zum whinen da es schon IMMER so war,dass die ein oder andere klasse einen kleinen vorteil hatte.jede klasse ist mal dran.außer mage
> 
> 
> ...


Cs Gs sind melee hits, deshalb solte der pala auf min 7% rüssi reduce kommen.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (11. Mai 2009)

ka, heisst zerschmetternder wurf, kan man aber auch mit ner pistole.


----------



## dunkelelfen druide (11. Mai 2009)

wow ist kein pvp spiel und wird es auch nie werden !!!


----------



## Darussios (11. Mai 2009)

dunkelelfen schrieb:


> wow ist kein pvp spiel und wird es auch nie werden !!!



Fail. Einfach Epic Fail.

WoW ist schon seit langem ein Hybridspiel.
Nämlich seit Einführung der Arena.
Es wird nach PvP- und PvE-Belangen gebufft/generft und das schon seit langer Zeit.

Wenn WoW immernoch "nur" ein PvE-Spiel wäre, würden all die Raider nicht heulen, dass sie ein paar Bosse nicht mehr so gut schaffen, weil ein PvP-Nerf irgendeinen Aspekt des PvE's geschrottet hat.


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (11. Mai 2009)

Naja es stimmt schon, hab gestern nach längerer Zeit mal wieder meinen Vergelter ausgepackt, der haut die Mobs in doppelt so schneller Zeit um wie mein Schurke, wobei mein Schurke besseres Equip hat.

Vergelter sind zur Zeit wirklich a bissel op  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zenturionzi (11. Mai 2009)

was mich ein wenig nervt ist das sich jetzt jeder en pala macht


----------



## New-Member (11. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is



Vici ist garantiert nicht grammatikalisch falsch, du hast nur einen Vokabelfehler gemacht.
Vici ist nähmlich die Perfektform von Vicere und somit siegen, also müsste dein Satz heißen : Ich kam, Ich sag, Ich siegte.

Grüße,
New


----------



## Soulrip (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber ich finde im Moment hat man doch echt Grund genug sich darüber zu beschweren, ein mimimi ist sowas von unangebracht!
> 
> Und zum Thema Ordentliches Equip, ich lauf mit 800 resi rum + noch 6% weniger dmg durch Skillung als Hexer, + 25% dmg absorb durch Soullink, dennoch werde ich im Stun downgekloppt,
> 
> hört auf Euch rauszureden, es ist einfach zu op was Ihr seid!



800 resi nützt nix gegen holy


----------



## Kuya (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



Tja.. ich finde der Paladin ist im Moment mit einem LKW vergleichbar.
Du stehst auf einer Autobahn, dann kommt was grell leuchtendes auf dich zu und BAMM. 
(AoE-Rezz in T-19 Sekunden. -.-).

selbst komplett PvP-Equipt mit ca 650 Abhärtung habe ich's noch verdammt schwer gegen Paladine, (seit dem letzten Fear-Nerf sowieso). 

Zum Glück sind die meißten Movement-Krüppel, dank verkümmerter Reaktionszeiten, durch die Spielweise einer Dampfwalze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will auch gar nicht Flamen oder so, aber ich finde das eine Klasse die Platte trägt, und sich Heilen kann nicht den selben Dmg haben sollte, wie ein Schurke, oder Hexer. 
Was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass jemand der Praktisch so gut wie nie im BG den Löffel abgibt, und 31:5 spielt, auch genug Zeit hat, um den Burst den ich fahre auf Zeit auszugleichen, gar fast zu toppen.

naja... Blizzard wirds schon regeln, (haben die bisher ja auch immer).

"Wer mit der Pistole nicht durch das Auto schießen kann, der soll halt zu einer Panzerfaust greifen."  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulrip (11. Mai 2009)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Hmm... Nerf für Paladine weil die so viel Schaden im BG machen und ja ganz fies für 6 sek stunnen können? Öhm was ist mit dem 10sek Stun der Schurken die einen Stoffie in weniger Zeit runterkloppen? Was ist der Todesgriff eines DKs wenn sie gegen Caster eingesetzt werden? Und ist es nicht gemein dass DKs ihren Ghul und noch ihren Gargoyle haben und wenn sie tot sind, wieder als Ghul auferstehen? Was ist schon eine 12sek Bubble gegen die Ghularmee eines DKs? Wo ist da die Fairness nach der der TE hier so lauthals brüllt? Oder Druiden die locker von einer Form in die nächste springen können, die auch Selfheal haben? Hach da könnte man noch ewig weiter machen, was aber sinnlos wäre.
> 
> Jede Klasse hat ihre Stärken und ihre Schwächen und wenn man die Schwächen einer Klasse kennt, dann kann man sie auch besiegen. Aber um die Schwächen einer Klasse zu finden müsste man sich ja mit der Klasse beschäftigen und das ist den meisten zu viel Arbeit, also schreit man einfach nur nach einem Nerf, damit Blizz angerannt kommt und der heulenden Klasse wieder einen "I Win"-Button anheftet.



will ja nichts sagen aber schau mal genauer hin DK Pala Dk Pala


----------



## C-A-Chef (11. Mai 2009)

morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich spiele einen Paladin nur als Twink aber die 80er Palas find ich wurden schon zu genüge genervt.
Es wird immer jede Klasse genervt weil leute mit der Gegenklasse nicht spielen können.
Nimmt es so wie es ist, mit ist es auch egal ob der Pala eine Blase in PvP hat und ?
Die Blase geht auch mal vorbei und dann haut man den schnell von 100% auf 0% erneut runter fertig ^^


----------



## Agharnius (11. Mai 2009)

Der Threadersteller spielt einen Hexer, den in BC-Zeiten HAssgegner schlechthin (zumindest für mich) für Retris, Dot Dot dot, fear, warten bis tot, lol-spitmakro, das war doch die ganze Kampfkunst des Hexers (jaja, ist polemisch). Ich hatte da nie ne Chance, dann mit Wotlk, Pala-boost, Hexer-nerf. Folge: Ich hab JEDEN verdammten Hexer den ich beim questen gesehen habe umgehauen und wenn ich jetzt mal annehme, dass das den anderen Retris auch so ging, dann kann man die Frustration des Hexers verstehen, aber sie waren ja auch lange genug IMBA im PVP, Zeit MIT WÜRDE abzutreten und andere Klassen ein bischen dominieren zu lassen. Schurke pre-BC, das Gleiche.
Aber von Overpowerd würde ich nicht sprechen, der Retri funktioniert nur endlich so wie die Klasse imho funnktionieren sollte, d.h. bischen heal, viel Schaden und ab und an ein Schild, Manareg ist prima und gute Gegner für den Pala gibts immer noch, nur die Hexer sinds halt nichmehr, aber frag ma gute Frostmages, DKs, Jäger, Schamis, ich denke da haben viele ne gute Taktik gegen den Retri entwickelt.
Also hör auf zu heulen, Reroll Retri wie all die anderen PVPler (wie auch beim DUDU zu BC) und lass das Gejammer, nur weil Dein ehemaliger Freekill Dich nun meuchelt
Lg
Agha


----------



## Thrull (11. Mai 2009)

Zum Einen: lasst Euch nicht auf das rumgeheule von Hansotto (schon allein was für ein Forenname..das ihr Euch das nicht selbst denken könnt).

zum Anderen: Das ist mal wieder ein gefrusteter Spieler der das spielen einfach nicht gebacken bekommt.  Du sollst auch nicht gegen jegliche Klasse gewinnen können. Das ist in der Spielmechanik schlichtweg nicht vorgesehen.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Hansotto! Du hast heute Deine Counterklasse entdeckt! *konfetti* *party* *laola wave*

In diesem Sinne,
don't feed the troll

Thrull  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (11. Mai 2009)

Also....

Da ich im 1900er bereich war, mach ich mal ne zusammen fassung an hass gegner anti klassen etc.


Ich spielte mit einem Holypala zusammen, wir sind beide full Tödlich eq.


Antiklassen : Arcan Magier, Hexer, Dizi

Hassgruppen : Schurke/magier Dk/Holy Feral/Holy Ms/Holy



Nerfs mit 3.1 


Burst von Richturteil Weg

Exorzismus weg (sind um die ca 200 dps die wegfallen)

Krieger können buble wegnehmen und 50% weniger rüssi draufsetzen.







Kommtn paladin auf dich zu der für 10k kritet.
Kommtn Krieger auf dich zu der für 9k kritet aber nen Ms effekt auf euch drauflegt.

Was ist wohl unangenehmer?


----------



## Thewizard76 (11. Mai 2009)

Leute es ist echt schlimm.
Es wird laufend geheult das der Schurke, der DK der Pala und was auch immer einen Nerf braucht.
Und wie immer ist es so das es zu jeder Klasse eine konterklasse gibt.
Also bleibt einfach ruhig den es ist und bleibt ein Spiel.


----------



## Shrimp (11. Mai 2009)

bitte den post über mir löschen, danke


----------



## Agharnius (11. Mai 2009)

Wieso den Post löschen?
Inhaltlich doch korrekt


----------



## Kremlaa (11. Mai 2009)

Wen ich mit meinen mage bg´s mache , frag ich mich auch manchmal wo da die Balance bleibt  ! 

90% In den bg´s sind Paladine oder dk´s -.- d.h hat man als stofi schon garkeine lust mehr überhaupt ein bg zu machen da man nur ein OPFER der ganzen palas und dk´s ist..... ( wen man nicht grade full tödlich hat )

ich HOFFE das blizzard da wieder was gegen macht , ich denke es ist nur eine frage der zeit bis die paladine wieder bis zum geht nicht mehr generft werden so wie es bei bc auch war


----------



## Starfros (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber ich finde im Moment hat man doch echt Grund genug sich darüber zu beschweren, ein mimimi ist sowas von unangebracht!
> 
> Und zum Thema Ordentliches Equip, ich lauf mit 800 resi rum + noch 6% weniger dmg durch Skillung als Hexer, + 25% dmg absorb durch Soullink, dennoch werde ich im Stun downgekloppt,
> 
> hört auf Euch rauszureden, es ist einfach zu op was Ihr seid!




800 Resi ?? Gegen was ? Sag bloß 800 Resi gegen Bubble  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. Mai 2009)

/vote 4 close

Überflüssiger 10000000. mimimi thread über Klasse X.

Vorher waren es die DKs, jetzt auf einmal wieder Palas.

Weißt *DU* eigentlich wie lange der Pala die Witzfigur von WOW war ?

Jahrelang hatte man mit "Palas machen keinen Schaden" "Palas sind 2 Knopf BG Spieler - 
Angstblase und Ruhestein" gequält. 

Und jetzt das. Ich sag nur: L2P und auch Palas können sterben.

Also macht den Mist hier bitte zu.


----------



## Eckhexaule (11. Mai 2009)

Das OP-gewinsel geht mir mittlerweile ziemlich auf den Sack!
Mal war mein Bäumchen OP, dann die Hexe usw.
Jedesmal wenn jemand NERV schreit, gibt´s ne neue OP-Klasse.
Ich bin dafür dass der Heilschamane jetzt OP wird.
Dann kann ich wenigstens meine kleine Schamanin mal hoch spielen.

Im PVE ist das Ganze doch OK. Da kann man net wirklich maulen.
Es sind halt leider immer die PVP-Junkies die weinen.
Und ja, ich spiele auch Arena, aber nicht mehr auf einem hohen Niveau.


----------



## hardrain86 (11. Mai 2009)

spiele selber nen pala und naja ich kann halt sagen 
es stimmt das die ziemlich stark sidn aber andersrum 
gewinnt man auch nciht immer...
nur weil pala´s noch nciht generft wurden,oder gestärkt
wurden durch den letzten patch heißt es nicht das diese unbesiegbar sind!!!!
ich bin gestern mehrmals bg gewesen alteractal,wenn
du sagst es sind so viele pala´s im bg stimmt nicht auf keinen
fall jedesmal waren höchstens von der ganzen liste 5 pala´s einmal 7.
und auch diese pala´s und ich sind ziemlich oft gestorben und auf platz 1
in gesamtschaden war keiner von uns dabei waren die alle nicht schlecht equippt.
wenn man nen pala spielen wil bitteschön,mir egal,aber es stimmt
es gibt einfach zu viele wie anfangs mit den DK´s und die sind kaum ich betohne
kaum noch zu gebrauchen wenn wir pech haben kommt das mit den pala´s auch noch.
aber solange hört auf zu jammern es ist nunmal so....
ich verliere so oft gegen dk´s warri und hexer wie die gegen mich.so stark 
sind pala´s nicht.seid froh das wir exorzismus noch nciht auf spieler wirken können.
siehe untote klassen XD



mfg Lyss


----------



## Nachtglanz (11. Mai 2009)

Ich dümpel nur ab und an mal im BG rum. 

Kein PvP Equip, keine PvP Skillung. Deswegen schrei ich auch nicht gleich nach nem Nerf.
Aber wenn im Alteractal ca. 35% Paladine sind.. man nur Bubbles, Hämmer und Richturteile fliegen sieht... Naja kurz gesagt.. Macht halt einfach nicht wirklich viel spaß.


----------



## Kinderhasser (11. Mai 2009)

das Problem liegt einfach daran, dass Blizzard nicht fähig ist eine Ausgewogenheit der Klassen hinzubekommen.
Egal ob heute der Pala oder morgen der Todesritter, vorgestern waren es die Schurken und die Mages....jedesmal wenn Blizzard an der Schraube rumdreht und versucht was zu verändern, gehts in die Hose.

Mal freut es die einen und dann wieder mal die andern...so ist WoW es wird irgendwas programmiert und nichts dabei gedacht, danach wird versucht wieder rumzupfuschen....so ist es und so wird es immer bleiben weil Blizzard nicht fähig ist das auf die Reihe zu bekommen.

Aus dem Grund meide ich die Bgs weils mir ehrlich gesagt nichts bringt


----------



## Jeedai (11. Mai 2009)

@ TE: bla bli blub...

Als ob die Palanervs nicht reichen, die wir schon bekommen haben... open pvp und bg/arena kein exo mehr... richturteil burst weg, was willst du noch ? soll man dich mit wattebällchen beshcmeißen bi du blutest... ?

btw bg ist kein maßstab. guck in die top100 arena wertung gucke wie viele retri es gibt und stfu es gibt immo fast immer nur dk/priest rouge/priest.

wenn du etwas im bg reißen willst dann such dir ne stammgrp und sprecht euch ab, da können auch 50 palas nichts machen -.- 

und zu deinem ich bin im stun und werde umgehauen... rofl das ich mich kaputt lache... du bist der 1. zu dem ich das sage! respekt... l2p die stuns vom pala sind nen witz. Einer mit dem man mit Insignie locker rauskommt, der andere olol omg geht von alleine aus, wenn man Dmg macht. 

Ganz großes Kino. Ey im Bg muss ich jeder Kitenden Klasse hinterherlaufen wie nen Vollidiot und ich hab auch kein Sprinten anstürmen etc.

Aber nichts desto trotz nen guten STart in die neue Woche.

Pala more nerv... Mady my Day




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (11. Mai 2009)

Mobius-1337 schrieb:


> btw:   100000er mimimithread über die Angstblase. Jeder kennt sie, und jeder hasst sie wenn er gegen Paladine kämpfen muss.
> WIR WISSENS LANGSAM!




also ich finde die blase low^^

Priester 0.5 sek weg ist sie
Krieger 1.5 sek (oder so) weg ist sie

und ich spiele die zwei klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (11. Mai 2009)

Naja das der Paladin in Classic so schlecht war stimmt nicht ganz es stimmt nur das er als vergelter nichts zu sagen hatte aber als holy war er verdammt stark wenihr euch noch an bg´s von classic erinnert da haben xxx leute auf ein holy pala gekloppt und der hat sich ohne probleme hochgeheilt und das is meiner meinung nach recht nc. ich will auch ned sagen das der retri op ist aber die balance in wow leidet zuzeit echt stark

ps. sorry wegen gramatik udn rechtschreibfehler


----------



## Wolfi1899 (11. Mai 2009)

@harddrain

Tauren sind keine Wildtiere genau wie Untote XX klassen auch keine Untote sind, sie sind Humanoiden.


----------



## -Enkì- (11. Mai 2009)

also ich finde die bubble ist für pve raider super.
aber im pvp hatt dieser skill nichts verloren finde ich. den ich sehe nichts lieber im pvp als eine armee paladine die wenn sie kurz vorm tod sind bubble an , mal spontan vollheilen und wenn nötig wegrennen.

wenn blizzard da eine ausgewogene lösung sucht gehören genau solche skills (dmg reduce, bubble usw...) im pvp einfach gesperrt.
dann würde sich das pvp grundlegend mal ändern.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



Och man, ganz ehrlich- schei* doch langsam drauf, ich kann´s nicht mehr hören.

Damals, von Classic bis BC habe ich nur gehört "lol, Paladin- hf gl beim Questen, brauchste ja 3 Stunden lol", da ich heal war... Ich skille auf Tank und höre nur "Rofl, du und tanken is klar Pala kann nix lol"... Ich skille auf Vergeltung "zomg ein roflkopter für den Pala er will dmg machen LOOOOOOOOL"- und das sind wortwörtliche Zitate.
Dann die ganzen dämlichen Paladin Witze, welche ich mir über fast 4 Jahre teils tagtäglich anhören konnte. Hätte ich einen warlock machen sollen, im BG rumlaufen und mich imba fühlen sollen... Oder gleich ´nen Schurken? Wer weiß... Ich blieb beim Heilig Pala. Das es hier eigentlich nur um Vergelter geht, kann ich verstehen.
Aber was willste groß? Krieger können das Schild "zerstören", Priester können es- immerhin schon 2 Klassen. Damals konnte der Paladin nichts, wurde nur ausgelacht, nun kann er was, und sie heulen.

Ganz ehrlich? Ich gönne es jedem, der von einem Paladin gegankt wird, denn die Paladin Gemeinschaft hat lange genug unter den Witzen zu "leiden" gehabt.

Ich bekam bei allen Klassen das brechen damals- egal wie ich geskillt war... Es sei denn, es war Krieger... Ich wurde immer schön ausgelacht, mit lol- makros behämmert und was weiß ich.
Gleiches nicht mit gleichem Vergelten... sicher lobenswert- aber jetzt wird sich gerächt...


----------



## Versace83 (11. Mai 2009)

Anfangs von WOTLK konnte man in jedes BG gehen und es waren nur DKs drin... nun sind es eben Palas. Es wird immer eine Klasse geben, die besser als andere Klassen sind und wird daher auch von vielen gespielt die einfach OP sein wollen (neben ein paar Leuten, die diese Klasse gern spielen, wie Mitzy über mir ^^) Ich persönlich finde Palas zwar auch nervig aber was solls... als Schurke habe ich ja zum Glück meist den Vorteil mir den Gegner auszusuchen ^^

Was ich allerdings noch nerviger finde als die Palas im PVP sind die im PVE, die trotz Dualskillung nicht einsehen zu tanken oder zu heilen...

Edit: kann Enki da nur zustimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2009)

Besorgt euch Abhärtung.
Wenn ihr genug Abhärtung habt und immernoch so schnell sterbt -> L2P


----------



## Sturmwut (11. Mai 2009)

Wenn jemand von euch Census+ kennt, lasst es mal durchlaufen. Früher gab es am meisten Jäger und heute Paladine!, sogar DK's haben die überhollt.


----------



## Magexe (11. Mai 2009)

ohne jetzt großartig meine vorposter zu beachten:

Also 1. Ja Palas sind OP...aber du bekommst, wenn du deine klasse beherrscht nen Pala schneller putt als du denkst (ich spiele selbst pala...) aber wenn du über Pala mimist, ich mimi lieber über DK...
Habe meinen jetzt wieder angefangen der hat t7 an und macht 3 ma so viel dmg output und Burst wie nen Pala mit selben equipstand (zumindest im pvp)
ich sach nur no comment!

btw bin für nen close, gibt schon genug mimimi-threads übers gleiche Thema 

(PS: wenn ihr so schnell umfallt, kommt ans abhärtungscap -.-)


----------



## Sh@ikan (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

HansOtto du bist einfa´ch nur sau schlecht. Wie kann man mit Hexer im 1 on 1 gegen Pala verlieren? Ich besitze einen Hexenmeister sowie en Paladin auf 80!! Und kann dazu nur sagen, dass kein Retri-Paladin wenn der Hexer ein bissle spielen kann eine Chance hat. Paladin kommt ein nur OP vor, weil es eine leichte Klasse ist und es fast jeder Volldepp spielen kann. Und das Stoffies ohne AB Opfer sind ist auch nicht neues. Statt sich über den Paladin aufzuregen solltest du eher mal auf den Schurken schauen, welcher einen Hexer im Nierenhieb down burstet mit 900 ab und 31 % Dmg-reduce. Genauso verliert der Paladin gegen "GUTE" Mages und Schurken. Ausserdem ist Wow nicht auf 1 on 1 gebalanced. 

Aber wenn man keine Ahnung hat und einfach nur .........! 

Gruß

Shaikan


----------



## Flatrian (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin der Meinung, dass im Moment eigentlich das Balancing voll gut ist! Das Einzige, was blöd ist, ist dieser extreme Schaden, den jede Klasse fahren kann. Wer jetzt noch nicht Schaden fährt, hat kein Recht auf mimimi.


----------



## ChevesieLane (11. Mai 2009)

also echt, palas sind nicht op und jeder der denkt, den rate ich nur anstatt rumzumiminen^^ sollte er bdie zeit lieber dazu aufwenden, seine klasse spielen zu lernen

an den TE

wenn deine klasse plötzlich alles in den BGs umhauen würde, würdest du dann auch fordern, deine klasse zu nerfen? ich glaub nämlich nicht!


----------



## icecreams dk (11. Mai 2009)

Hoi Leute
Ich denke auch das pala net halb so op is wie der te sagt
Ist halt nur so das der pala wenig skill braucht um einen mit mehr skill um zuhaue
Wende genug abhärtung hätest wäre das kein prob!

Naja weiter so mimimi 
Ice 



Rechtschreibfehler dürft ihr essen


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Anfangs von WOTLK konnte man in jedes BG gehen und es waren nur DKs drin... nun sind es eben Palas. Es wird immer eine Klasse geben, die besser als andere Klassen sind und wird daher auch von vielen gespielt die einfach OP sein wollen (neben ein paar Leuten, die diese Klasse gern spielen, wie Mitzy über mir ^^) Ich persönlich finde Palas zwar auch nervig aber was solls... als Schurke habe ich ja zum Glück meist den Vorteil mir den Gegner auszusuchen ^^
> 
> Was ich allerdings noch nerviger finde als die Palas im PVP sind die im PVE, die trotz Dualskillung nicht einsehen zu tanken oder zu heilen...
> 
> ...



Hey, ich bin Heiler UND Tank(er?). Bin ich nu ein guter Pala? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *schmunzel*

Und ja, ich spiele den Paladin gern. Ich habe zwar neben Ihm noch einen Krieger und Magiera uf 80, wie auch einen Warlock auf 70- aber so vom Prinzip müsste ich mit´m Pala, von meinen über 4 Jahren WoW, gute 3 1/2 Jahre gezockt haben.


----------



## Pcasso (11. Mai 2009)

Mobius-1337 schrieb:


> Du willst also, das generft wird, dass keine 10 Paladine in ein BG können?
> 
> Wirste auch nach dem Nerf noch zu genüge sehn.
> 
> ...




nicht jeder hasst die bubble, ich bin prinzipiell mitm hunter unterwegs, die bubble is wegdispellt bevor er überhaupt weiss was passiert und nen pala kommt nen gegen hunter+priest an....zumindest bisher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Vorallem sollte man bei Blizz mal anfangen darüber nachzudenken, dass Dinge, die im PvE super und ok sind, im PvP einfach zu über sein können bzw. in den meisten Fällen sogar sind.


Deshalb wird Blizz auch nie eine brauchbare Ballance hinkriegen, wegen diesem ewig beschissenen PvP-Gejammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann wird (welche Klasse auch immer) mal wieder zugunsten des PvP generft und im PvE wird sie dadurch wieder schwächer oder gern mal relativ unbrauchbar und ist in Gruppen nur noch ungern gesehen. Wenn ich noch an BC denke war es als Vergelter zeitweise fast unmöglich mal eine Instanz von innen zu sehen... es sei denn man ist alleine rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die PvE und PvP-Einstellungen sollten wirklich mal so langsam voneinander getrennt werden.



Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> 1 mal bubble alle 5 mins. OP? lol
> Wer seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, sollte sich ein neues Konzept überlegen..


Allerdings  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist ja nu wirklich nicht so, daß Paladine mit Dauer-Bubble rumrennen und sich nur mit "Handauflegen" als Spontanzauber heilen.

Also kein Schimmer wie´s im PvP ist (und es juckt mich auch nicht), aber im PvE spielt der Vergelter sich zur Zeit wirklich gut und macht endlich mal wieder Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyroclastian (11. Mai 2009)

Vorweg: ich spiele 2 Stoffies als Mains. Einen Hexer und eine Holypriesterin. Beide max pre Ulduar PvE equipt. Ich weiß also wovon ich spreche. 

Wenn ich langeweile habe lvl ich mir gerade nen Pala-Tank hoch. Momentan, und ich denke noch bis Anfang Scherbenwelt, wird er noch als Vergelter tanken können - zumindest zusammen mit den accountgebundenen Klamotten =) Und ich muss sagen, dass es mir sauviel Spass macht den zu spielen.

Das Palas Stoffies mit 2-3 Schlägen plätten können ist nicht so schlimm, wie ich finde. Da kann man sich drauf einstellen - sprich man darf sie eben nicht an sich herankommen lassen. Nur gestaltet sich dieses "nicht herankommen lassen" manchmal einwenig schwierig, wenn man im Pala-Dauerstun hängt. Dessen Stuns sind für mich persönlich die einzigen Ärgernisse am Paladin =)

Wer meint mit T-Sets (aufgrund dessen besserer dps-Stats) das PvP rocken zu können und sich wundert, dass er ständig ruckizucki abgeschlachtet wird, sollte sich tatsächlich mal mit der Abhärtung auf PvP-Klamotten beschäftigen. Neben der Abhärtung geben die PvP-Klamotten einem ja auch noch jede Menge Lebenspunkte ... wenn dann der gemeine Hexer auf +30k hp kommt und max Abhärtung besitzt, kann er die Pala-Stun-Phase (häufig^^) sozusagen aussitzen, bis der Spieß "fear-erweise" umgedreht wird ;P^^

Aber da PvP sowieso (zumindest für mich) irrelevant ist und sich die Paladine im PvE sehr gut in den Raid einfügen - ganz gleich welche Aufgabe sie gerade übernehmen - finde ich, dass sie so bleiben müssen wie sie sind... außer den Stuns... die brauchen sie nicht im PvE... also weg damit ^^


----------



## Nihtingàle (11. Mai 2009)

Arena hat das PvE kaputt gemacht ganz einfach. Und wer es nicht schaft nen Vergelter unter kontrolle zu bringen ist selber Schuld.

Und wenn ich schon sowas höre wie ein Paladin hat mich umgeboxt......warst halt nicht schnell genug...und das auch noch mit der am wenigsten generften Klasse in WoW...dem Hexenmeister.

Ach übrigens die Katze mit den Kopfhörern über mir ist cool!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Mai 2009)

palas und dk´s....andere klassen sind leider selten geworden in den bg´s und der arena. aber ist irgendwie auch logisch, wer lässt sich nicht gerne ein 2k+ rating schenken? ja das ist leider wirklich geschenkt....wer in dieser kombo keine 2k+ wertung hat...der macht echt was falsch...

aber im grossen u ganzen ist es mir relativ egal welche klasse gerade op ist....wir hexer standen auch lange zeit an der spitze der nahrungskette. es wird immer eine klasse geben die besonders op ist....ein gleichgewicht wird blizzard nie erreichen.


----------



## MadMat (11. Mai 2009)

naja... nerf hin oder her.

gewissen dinge gibts, da sind gut geskillte und gekleidete palas der hammer schlechthin. ja, früher konnte man palas schneller ausknocken, als
ein schurke jemanden stunnen kann (übertrieben gesagt).

aber bedenkt, dass es immer um die BG-palas geht!

was ist mit den pve-palas. klar. 10 palas in einem raid ist genauso spannend, wie 10 todesritter + 10 krieger im raid (auch hier übertreibe ich etwas).
es werden teilweise die high-dmg-burst-klassen mitgenommen, so dass kein gutes setup zu stande kommt. ergo: alle klassen, die supporten oder
per support noch mehr leisten können, fallen runter.

wieder zu den palas: was ist mit den heilern und tanks im raid(oder pve allgemein)? ich selbst hab ne tankdose im aufbau, aber seit dem
letzten allg. nerf (willenskraft senken für alle klassen) find ichs ätzend. egal ob stoffi oder platte. als stoffi ist nicht mehr soooo viel mana da und als
pala? ausserhalb vom kampf hab ich aktuell +23mana/5sec .. ähm... nach jedem 2. kampf saufen? na super.......schön, dass ich nen eigenen
wassespender hab, der mich beliefern kann. soviel dazu. an den richtigen stellen schrauben, oder die balance von pve/pvp korrigieren.

grüße


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

Meinst du nich, die Arena hat das PvP kaputt gemacht?^^

Der größte Fehler war es einfach nur, PvP und PvE zusammen zu bringen. Ein Nerf im PvP bedeutet zu meist ein Nerf im PvE- wo es dann evtl. gar nicht berechtigt ist.
Ein Nerf im PvE bedeutet ein Nerf im PvP.
Ein buff bedeutet ein buff auf beide Seite.
Ok, dass ist nicht immer so- aber verdammt oft.

Sie hätten es trennen sollen, Skill Trees sobald man im PvP ist, und Skill Trees, sobald man im PvE ist... Man könnte die PvP Trees nerfen, ohne Einfluss auf PvE zu haben.
Aber dazu gehört dann wieder Arbeit...



MadMat schrieb:


> (...)
> wieder zu den palas: was ist mit den heilern und tanks im raid(oder pve allgemein)? ich selbst hab ne tankdose im aufbau, aber seit dem
> letzten allg. nerf (willenskraft senken für alle klassen) find ichs ätzend. egal ob stoffi oder platte. als stoffi ist nicht mehr soooo viel mana da und als
> pala? ausserhalb vom kampf hab ich aktuell +23mana/5sec .. ähm... nach jedem 2. kampf saufen? na super.......schön, dass ich nen eigenen
> ...



Mahlzeit Tank Kollege- freu dich auf LvL (lass mich lügen) 71, da gibt´s Göttliche Bitte. Und dann müsstest du auch "Vom Licht behütet" geskillt haben- dann gehst du nicht mehr so schnell oom, glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> das Brechen bekommt, was haltet Ihr von dieser Klasse im Moment?



Wie sagen die Engländer so schön? "If you can't beat them, join them!"

Ich habe mir daher einen Holypally geschnappt und gemeinsam mischen wir Arena und BGs auf. Tally ho!


----------



## dergrossegonzo (11. Mai 2009)

11 Seiten und immer noch nicht zu.... (Oh, Seite 12...)

Ich hab einen DK und mit dem mache ich ab und zu mal ein BG.

Wisst ihr was mich am meisten nervt ?

Dieses ewige hin- und hergezerre der Scheiß-DKs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rainaar (11. Mai 2009)

Mir ists egal wer wie op is oder nich. Ich versuchs halt immer wieder und ab und zu nehm ich nen Pala mit zu Bob.

Viel nerviger sind Gegner, die dank 1k Winterbuff Dir plötzlich mit 50k Leben gegenüberstehen. Weil da nützt weder PVP Gear noch Skill was. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. Mai 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Mir ists egal wer wie op is oder nich. Ich versuchs halt immer wieder und ab und zu nehm ich nen Pala mit zu Bob.
> 
> Viel nerviger sind Gegner, die dank 1k Winterbuff Dir plötzlich mit 50k Leben gegenüberstehen. Weil da nützt weder PVP Gear noch Skill was.
> 
> ...



ich versteck mich immer hinter nen baum und hau die palas von hinten weg^^

5k explos sind lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dann noch einen gezielten und tödlicher schuss^^

und sonst stirbt er hald wenn ich vom besuch bei bob zurück bin =)


----------



## Æxodus (11. Mai 2009)

Rainaar schrieb:


> Mir ists egal wer wie op is oder nich. Ich versuchs halt immer wieder und ab und zu nehm ich nen Pala mit zu Bob.
> 
> Viel nerviger sind Gegner, die dank 1k Winterbuff Dir plötzlich mit 50k Leben gegenüberstehen. Weil da nützt weder PVP Gear noch Skill was.
> 
> ...



Klar nimmst du manchmal einen Pala mit zu Bob, es ist ja auch so schwer einem Pala der halt nur noch 500 hp durch das runternuken anderer Spieler hat, den Todesstoß zu versetzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne mal ehrlich, also der Paladin ist schon ziemlich stark. Ich fungiere eigentlich nur als healer jedoch hab ich mich durch die Dualskillung dazu entschlossen noch auf Retri zu skille. Mein equip dafür ist ziemlich beschissen und trotzdem hate ich null Probleme gegen einen Hunter zu bestehen. Richturteil 6k, Autohit 2,6k + Befehl Procc 4k und nochmal 6k Richturteil und Hunter Tot. Schon übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Æxo


----------



## Irondragon1887 (11. Mai 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> ich versteck mich immer hinter nen baum und hau die palas von hinten weg^^
> 
> 5k explos sind lustig
> 
> ...



Wo der skill nicht für richtiges pvp reicht macht man einen auf kill leacher, einfach nur armseelig!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antilli (11. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



Das kommt von einem "Face-Roller" DK, kann ja nicht anders sein. Wenn du einen Pala spielen würdest, dann würdest du verstehen, dass die Bubble (die mittlerweile von Mage, Priester und Krieger gepurged werden kann) die einzige wirkliche Defensivfähigkeit ist.

Also wenn ein DK mit seinem Todesgriff, den 5000 Krankheiten und Dots, seinem lästigen Pet, ner Antimagie-Bubble und ner Frostpräsenz jammert, dann weiss ich auch nicht... Habt ihr DK´s halt eine Anti-Klasse, soll vorkommen.

Und wenn man deine Klasse in 3 Patches und 2 Hotfixes generft hätte, dann würde es hier nur noch MIMIMI´s hageln. Wir haben uns damit abgefunden, weil gut gespielt der Pala immer noch Wumm machen kann, aber nicht muss.

Leg dir 800 Res zu, dann ist es auch nciht mehr so schlimm. Btw, wenn du in PvP Gear keinen PvE Equippten Pala down bekommst, ja dann sorry...


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen




Hallo gehts noch die bubble wurde schon generft!!

Und wenn es dir nicht passt das ein paladin dies kann dann hör bitte auf wow zu spielen echt.

Pala von wegen op!! Er hat halt tolle fähigkeiten aber mit ein bisschen skill kann man ein pala locker legen!!


----------



## regä1 (11. Mai 2009)

was soll dieser trade bitte ?

ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen das sich alle über alles aufregen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

klar ist ein pala stark!

aber sagt mir bitte 1 klasse die nicht stark is mit pvp skillung 

und man muss sich halt mit seiner klasse auskennen 
ich spiele selber pala aber nur pve heal/tank 
pvp is viel besser als mage ich gewinne immer mage spielen is kinder leicht
und alle denken man hat skill wen man sich blinkt !

ich hasse z.b. schurken egal mit welcher klasse ich gegen schurken spiele es is recht schwer zu gewinnen
aber ich heule nicht ich lese mir alles über schurken durch und spiele die klasse ein bischen schon weiss ich die schwachstellen und habe wieder einen vorteil es gibt keine klasse die schwächer als die andere ist aber es gibt klassen die besser gegen eine andere klasse sind faden verloren bin zu müde ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine gl&hf


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

Antilli schrieb:


> Das kommt von einem "Face-Roller" DK, kann ja nicht anders sein. Wenn du einen Pala spielen würdest, dann würdest du verstehen, dass die Bubble (die mittlerweile von Mage, Priester und Krieger gepurged werden kann) die einzige wirkliche Defensivfähigkeit ist.
> (...)



Der Magier kann die bubble purgen? Och nö... Ich dachte nur Priester und Krieger <.<


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Mai 2009)

Paladin musste sich echt viel anhören und ich bin froh das es jetzt so IST


----------



## Rainaar (11. Mai 2009)

Æxodus schrieb:


> Klar nimmst du manchmal einen Pala mit zu Bob, es ist ja auch so schwer einem Pala der halt nur noch 500 hp durch das runternuken anderer Spieler hat, den Todesstoß zu versetzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar ist der Pala zur Zeit sehr stark. Aber das war/ ist / wird jede Klasse im PVP mal sein. 

Ich habe nur einen ganz entscheidenen Vorteil im PVP : Ich spiel zum Spaß.

Auch wenn im Zusammenhang mit WOW einige das Wort Spaß im Duden nachlesen müssen ist genau das meine Motivation beim Spiel.


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Mai 2009)

Nihtingàle schrieb:


> Arena hat das PvE kaputt gemacht ganz einfach. Und wer es nicht schaft nen Vergelter unter kontrolle zu bringen ist selber Schuld.
> 
> Und wenn ich schon sowas höre wie ein Paladin hat mich umgeboxt......warst halt nicht schnell genug...und das auch noch mit der am wenigsten generften Klasse in WoW...dem Hexenmeister.
> 
> Ach übrigens die Katze mit den Kopfhörern über mir ist cool!




am wenigsten generft?? ja klar hexer wird jedesmal schwächer^^


----------



## Elicios (11. Mai 2009)

Diese Diskussion müsste eigentlich gar nicht sein, wenn Ihr nur mal einsehen würdet, das WoW und somit auch das PvP in WoW ein Gruppenspiel ist! 
Euer Problem ist doch hausgemacht! Würdet ihr in der Gruppe arbeiten, würde euch auffallen, dass es eigentlich keine OP klasse gibt, sondern nur Egomanen, die sich einbilden, alles und jeden alleine umhauen zu müssen! Diese dann aber schnell zum Opfer werden, hier ins Forum kommen und dann nichts Besseres zu tun haben, als mimimimi…. 
Deswegen: Spiel endlich mal in Gruppe und habt euren Spass!


----------



## Mikolomeus (11. Mai 2009)

Irondragon1887 schrieb:


> Wo der skill nicht für richtiges pvp reicht macht man einen auf kill leacher, einfach nur armseelig!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja wie du meinst...

du solltest auch wissen das ich ein reiner PvE'ler bin und nur ab und zu PvP mit der Gild mache... Und da bin ich im WS oder Strand der Uralten 1 oder 2 im Dmg...

und das obere war eher ironisch gemeint -_-*


----------



## shmn (11. Mai 2009)

Das nerf gejammere wird echt langweilig Kinder...., wer seine Klasse gut spielt, vorallem richtig spielt, kann jeden plätten....


----------



## lordxanatos (11. Mai 2009)

weis ja nicht obs schong esagt wurd aber in der richtung, warri hat jetzt in der kampfhaltung nen neuen skill, zu lernen seit 3.1 beim lehrer ein wurf der die bubble zerstört, wer jetzt noch meckert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich als deff warri mit knapp 34k hp und pve equip hau auch meist nen pala um wenn er mir beim farmen doof kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bubble weg, selber stunnen draufkloppen und weg is er wnens ma nicht reicht kurz hochheilen und es reicht


----------



## Doomsta (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



 Paladine tot nerfen. Dks ganz löschen.


resultatlizzard würde zwar n paar frustrierte noobs verlieren weil die kein Dk und somit kein /cast random mehr im PvP spammmen könn und damit alles weg haun.
Aber hay, den anderen Spielern würd WoW wieder richtig fun machen. Wobei des wohl nicht alzu viele sind da ja mitlerweile jeder 2te nen DK  oder OP-aladin zockt.


----------



## Mitzy (11. Mai 2009)

Deine Intelligenz beschränkt sich auch auf´s Pausenbrot, was?


----------



## Darussios (11. Mai 2009)

Nächstes Addon wird wieder eine andere Klasse OP dann passt des wieder.
Hier fehlt etwas wichtiges.

Nämlich Palawitze!

Was haben eine schwangere Frau und ein Paladin gemeinsam?
Wenn die Blase platzt ist es aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Salflur (11. Mai 2009)

@ Dranay von wegen 2mal stun: Guter witz

die buße kann man ja wohl kaum als stun zählen sondern eher als castunterbrecher mit ner abklingzeit von (*nichtgenauweiß*) 2mins .

WIE IMBAAA OHGOTTOHGOTTOHGOTT

Muss ja sehr hart sein


----------



## DaniL (11. Mai 2009)

closed den thread endlich mal....

ich kann des mimimi übern Pala nicht mehr hören....


----------



## Fearforfun (11. Mai 2009)

momenta´n sind denke ich fast alle meeles etwas op, is aber eine rein subjektive schätzung ich spiel hexer und dk tank und als dk tank rock ich im bg besser nicht weil ich so imba bin, meiner meinung nach und schon gar nicht weil ich soo viel schaden als tank dk mache.
Sondern einfach nur weil ich als Dk-Tank länger als 3 Frames gegen nen schurken/pala/dk etc. überlebe.
In der arena gleicht sich sowas i-wie, ja ich geb zu ich weiß nicht genau warum, aus aber im bg gezerge haste als stoff klasse keine chance.

Meiner meinung nach macht pvp sowieso nur das spiel für pve spieler kaputt und natürlich auch andersrum. In Bc hat pvp das pve kaputt gemacht in Wotkl Pve das PvP!


----------



## Sounds (11. Mai 2009)

Irgendwer hat hier im Forum ne Recht nette Sig, die es auf den Punkt bringt :" The Reason is PvP"

Und genauso seh ich das auch. Die ganze Dualspec nummer hätte man so schön dazu nutzen können, Skills im PvP ne andere Funktion zuzuordnen. Nunja ich will nicht mosern, das jetzige System hat auch Vorteile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jedoch keinen der was mit balancing zu tun hat.

Ich spiel zwar erst seit BC, aber nach Season 3/4 hat ich keine Lust mehr mit meiner Hexe weiter zumachen. Es war einfach nur langweilig.


----------



## gallatin8 (11. Mai 2009)

Mal alle vorherigen Posts irgnorierend Mimimii 

Das Thema ist inzwischen so ausgelutscht und wenn dir die 12 sek von Gottesschild zu lang sind dann sind mir die 9sek vom Hexerfear zu lang, die bis zu 6sek vom Schurken die 7sek vom krieger und alles andere auch, alle sind so OP hauen mich immer aus den latschen und ich kann ncihts machen, im raid liegen alle vor mir im schaden, ICH kann ja garnichts erreichen weil alle ANDEREN ja alles können und nicht getoppt werden können!


Kurz gesagt: Doofes Game, ausmachen, Account kündigen, und bei Hello Kitty online von anderen Spielern Gold erbetteln 

MFG: gallatin8

/vote for close


----------



## Darussios (11. Mai 2009)

Sounds schrieb:


> Irgendwer hat hier im Forum ne Recht nette Sig, die es auf den Punkt bringt :" The Reason is PvP"



Man kann jetzt auch andersrum argumentieren und sagen "The Reason is PvE".
Denn so mancher PvE-Buff/Nerf zerstört etwas im PvP.
Andersrum ist es genauso so mancher PvP-Buff/Nerf zerstört etwas im PvE.

Wenn man korrekt sein will, muss man eigentlich schreiben "The Reason is Blizzard" denn die sind zu blöd, ein ordentliches Balancing hinzukriegen, obwohl es da bereits viel versprechende Vorschläge gab.


----------



## CharlySteven (11. Mai 2009)

Mobius-1337 schrieb:


> Jeder kennt sie, und jeder hasst sie wenn er gegen Paladine kämpfen muss.


weißt du was priester können?^^


----------



## Arsaphes (11. Mai 2009)

Ich spiel seit Bc Pala.. Zwar als Healer aber als Dualspecc hab ich auch Retri. Meiner Meinung nach ist er seit dem letzten Patch sicher nicht mehr OP. Mit meinem Mage (lvl 73) Hau ich locker Palas um die lvl 77-79 sind. Stun - Blink, Buße - Eisblock, SdF - Spellsteal und der Pala hat keine Chance mehr.

edit: Hätte ich Insignie könnte ich mir sogar den Eisblock sparen. Sollte er sich in der Bubble hochhealen nimmst halt First Aid her und gegebenenfalls noch Lebensblut.
Man braucht halt skill. Wenn der nicht vorhanden ist macht man halt mimimi-Threads auf.

vote 4 close...


----------



## Azrael_bsm (11. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie werd ich das Gefühl nicht los dass hier alle im BG einen auf super-imba-Einzelkämpfer-Rambogedöhns machen wollen. Vielleicht solltet ihr mal mit vernünftigen und gut besetzten Stammgruppen spielen, damit dieses Gejammere endlich aufhört.
Schlachtfeld ist Schlachtfeld und Schlachten werden mit Armeen, oder in diesem Falle mit Gruppen, geschlagen.
Mit einer gut eingespielten Gruppe kann man einiges erreichen. Ich höre hier immer nur "Ich, Ich und nochmal ich". Mir scheint als hättet ihr den Sinn nicht verstanden. Ist doch logisch dass man alleine nichts reisst.
Das hört sich hier stark danach an dass die, die am meisten rumheulen, diejenigen sind die in ihrer gamer-Laufbahn alle Spiele im singleplayer auf very easy durchgezockt haben. Jedoch geht sowas hier nicht, hier kommt es auf Teamplay an. Aber sowas liegt halt nicht jedem. Und wenn man als solcher jemandem gegenübersteht der weiss was er zu tun hat und seine Klasse spielen kann, dann hat man halt schlechte Karten.


----------



## Panaku (11. Mai 2009)

man kann sagen was man will, aber durch die angstblase hat der pala 2 leben, und dafür das er zwei leben hat macht er zuviel schaden und hält zuviel aus


----------



## Elicios (11. Mai 2009)

@Azrael: Ich glaube da hast da was missverstanden! 

Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Gruppeneinteilung am Anfang eines BGs einen Zweck haben könnte? 
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass man versucht die Gruppen so zusammenzustellen, dass man in jeder Gruppe sich ergänzende Klassen haben könnte? 
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass wenn man in richtiger Gruppe spielt Palas oder Dk`s nur ein müdes lächeln schenkt?
Wie kommst Du darauf, dass man in einem MMORPG was mit Teamplay am Hut haben sollte?

Nein.. ein MMORPG kennt nur einen Ablauf: 
1. Einloggen 
2. BG anmelden
3. versuchen alles umzuhauen
4. Eine auf die Mütze bekommen
5. Die Schuld des eigenen Versagens auf jmnd anderes schließen
6. In ein Forum gehen und nen Beitrag über OP Klassen erstellen.

Deswegen nochmals: Spiel endlich mal in Gruppe und habt euren Spass! Heult ja rum, wie 10 Jährige Mädchen


----------



## Irondragon1887 (11. Mai 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> man kann sagen was man will, aber durch die angstblase hat der pala 2 leben, und dafür das er zwei leben hat macht er zuviel schaden und hält zuviel aus



Wenn du es so siehst hat der pala 3 leben du hast handauflegen vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



Kennst du den Pala von früher noch? Da wurden sie ausgelacht, jetzt machen sie dmg und es heißt überall "nerf, nerf, nerf!"

Naja, heute werden die Palas generft, morgen die DKs, dann die Warris, Schurken, mages, WL usw und dann stehn wir da, wo wir jetzt grad stehen...
...whineeeee


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2009)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wenn man korrekt sein will, muss man eigentlich schreiben "The Reason is Blizzard" denn die sind zu blöd, ein ordentliches Balancing hinzukriegen, obwohl es da bereits viel versprechende Vorschläge gab.



Ich finde das immer herrlich, wie sich blutige Amateure immer herausnehmen, etwas besser zu wissen/zu können als gestandene Profies. Erninnert mich immer an die Weltmeisterschaft, wo auch jeder Mann mehr Ahnung hat von Fußball als der Bundestrainer...


----------



## Azrael_bsm (11. Mai 2009)

@Elicios

Schade dass es nicht so ist, die Möglichkeiten gibt es ja. Also ich für meinen Teil hab gegen jede Klasse gute Erfahrungen gemacht, in einer guten Gruppe die auch im Ts vertreten ist.

Es gab aber auch Fälle, in denen ich alleine im BG war und auf feindliche, gut organisierte Gruppen gestossen bin. Und rate mal wer in diesem Moment Bob besucht hat? Richtig! Ich und mein total op Pala. Soviel dazu.


----------



## Allysekos (11. Mai 2009)

Olala Whinthread n 35001 über Paladine.

paar antworten auf deine Fragen:Nein Paladine werden nicht genervt,wenn du die legen willst,dann musst du das können und anstatt zu üben whint du *g*

2s:Warum sind palas schaize?Schau doch DKs an...oder GUCK DICH MA AN!!!!


----------



## youngceaser (11. Mai 2009)

finde dk´s bissel op habe mit meinem dk mit wirklich ziemlich schlechtem equip nen zum teil s5 equipten warri abgezogen. Mit meinem Jäger finde ich Defftanks extrem op kann doch ned sein das mich nen tank umnatz vorallem verstehe ich nicht was die zu suchen haben in bgs seit dualspecc


----------



## yves1993 (11. Mai 2009)

Die Signatur ist mit dr. House und lautet ''The Problem is PvP''
Naja wie gesagt...wer Skill und Equip hat, findet das Spiel schon Balanced.
JEDER hat seine Konterklasse/n und muss damit leben. 
Ich als Hexer werd von Feraldudus (wenn se spielen können), Schurken und manchen Warris locker umgenatzt, jedoch hab ich gegen sonstige Klassen kaum Probleme.

Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann, sollte lieber die Finger vom PvP lassen.
WoW ---> Stein, Schere, Papier...!


----------



## Kolamar (11. Mai 2009)

Nicht Palas sollten einen Nerf erhalten, sondern alle anderen Klassen sollten gebufft werden. Yogg-saron ist viel zu schwierig. Den sollte man hero auch zu 10 legen können. Die Casuals brauchen ja auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

War nicht ernst gemeint... Palas sollten wirklich einen Nerf erhalten so wie früher sollten sie wieder zu Loladinen werden...


----------



## Technocrat (11. Mai 2009)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt...wer Skill und Equip hat, findet das Spiel schon Balanced.
> JEDER hat seine Konterklasse/n und muss damit leben.
> Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann, sollte lieber die Finger vom PvP lassen.
> WoW ---> Stein, Schere, Papier...!



/signed


----------



## Zauberziege (11. Mai 2009)

Ist doch wie immer nur ein " der hat mich verhauen, der braucht nen Nerf" Threat.
Paladine sind schon harte nüsse, aber die anderen Klassen sind genauso heavy WENN:
MAN SIE SPIELEN KANN
Der Paladin hat schon mehr Nerfs hinter sich als jede andere Klasse.
Ich habe , als Pala, im BG immer meine Probs mit Schurken.
Schreie ich rum " die gehören generft?"
Nein, ich sehe als Herausforderung zu beweisen das ich die auch schaffe. ^^
Vieleicht gehst du einfach nur mit der falschen Einstellung an.
Das einzige was generft gehört sind diese elenden Channel-Flamer die schon am Startpunkt mit den Begriffen BooN, Kacknub und was weis ich um sich werfen.
Den gehört ein maulkorb verpasst, soviel wie die tippen können die nicht wirklich spielen.



" MiMiMi ende ^^ " 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (11. Mai 2009)

Also noch mal kurz als Zusammenfassung: Ihr kommt als Caster-Klasse in die Reichweite eines Nahkämpfers, und wundert Euch, das ihr einen vor den Latz bekommt. 

Hab ich das richtig verstanden?

Wenn ja, was erwartet Ihr?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Mai 2009)

Kankru schrieb:


> Kennst du den Pala von früher noch? Da wurden sie ausgelacht, jetzt machen sie dmg und es heißt überall "nerf, nerf, nerf!"



immer wieder das gleiche argument. was früher war spielt doch keine rolle. früher hat ein wl 3 gegner gleichzeitig auseinander genommen...was jetzt ist zählt...nicht was irgendwann mal war.

wie oft mussten wir warlocks uns beschwerden anhören....ja, wir waren imba und der großteil von uns hat es nie bestritten...ein nerf tat uns gut. ein spieler mit durchschnittlichem skill hat gegen einen no-skill gamer hart zu kämpfen, damit er den kampf letztendlich knapp gewinnt....haltet ihr sowas für fair? natürlich schlägt ein high-skill-dauerzocker nahezu jede klasse und wird auch in einem nicht-dk/pala team gladiator.

fakt ist: ein paladin hätte auch nach einem kleinen nerf noch sehr gute überlebenschancen....aber es ist nunmal wie es ist. mir ist das relativ egal.

viele von euch sollten doch mal eine sache lernen: steigert euch nicht gleich so rein...regt euch nicht auf, bleibt sachlich und freundlich.


----------



## Nicolanda (11. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion müsste eigentlich gar nicht sein, wenn Ihr nur mal einsehen würdet, das WoW und somit auch das PvP in WoW ein Gruppenspiel ist!
> Euer Problem ist doch hausgemacht! Würdet ihr in der Gruppe arbeiten, würde euch auffallen, dass es eigentlich keine OP klasse gibt, sondern nur Egomanen, die sich einbilden, alles und jeden alleine umhauen zu müssen! Diese dann aber schnell zum Opfer werden, hier ins Forum kommen und dann nichts Besseres zu tun haben, als mimimimi….
> Deswegen: Spiel endlich mal in Gruppe und habt euren Spass!




/sign 

wird aber nie so sein^^


----------



## Elrendel (11. Mai 2009)

Tja deshalb spiel ich kein pvp mehr weil das nicht gebalanced sein kann dafür haben alle klassen schon zuviele fähigkeiten, nerf eine davon und die klasse könnte im pve sehr schwach werden wow zielt hauptsächlich aufs pve ab. Wenns dir nicht gefällt spiel war da hast du schönes pvp balancing, mit einem guten stein schere papier system. (aber vom pve will ich ned reden)


----------



## skar1990 (11. Mai 2009)

oh mann... ihr jammer hier nur rum wahrscheinlich hat die hälfte von denen die hier rumheulen noch nie einen pala gespielt...
@thread ersteller:
wenn du mit deinem eq als hexer gegen nen retri nich ankommst hast du irgendwie deine klasse nich drauf^^

es gibt halt bei jeder klasse irgendwas was einem ziemlich unfair vorkommt oder vielleicht tatsächlich ein bisschen zu stark ist...
wenn ihr nerfs für die bubble fordert dann fordert doch auch gleich einen nerf für vanish vom rogue das is auch total nervig...
das gehört nunmal zu den einzelnen klassen und das macht sie besonders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also guck dir lieber mal an was dein doller dk so an overpowered skills hat und fang DANN erst an dir gedanken zu machen was mit dem paladin stimmt und was nicht!!!

so 
mfg


----------



## Sascha_BO (11. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Also noch mal kurz als Zusammenfassung: Ihr kommt als Caster-Klasse in die Reichweite eines Nahkämpfers, und wundert Euch, das ihr einen vor den Latz bekommt.
> 
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> Wenn ja, was erwartet Ihr?


Vielleicht können oder wollen einige einfach nicht verstehen, daß man als Zauberfuzzi mit nix als Stoff am Leib und ´nem Stück Holz in der Hand einfach nicht für den Nahkampf geeignet ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (11. Mai 2009)

Lieber 100 Paladine als 50 DKs.


----------



## Fearforfun (11. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Also noch mal kurz als Zusammenfassung: Ihr kommt als Caster-Klasse in die Reichweite eines Nahkämpfers, und wundert Euch, das ihr einen vor den Latz bekommt.
> 
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> Wenn ja, was erwartet Ihr?





Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Vielleicht können oder wollen einige einfach nicht verstehen, daß man als Zauberfuzzi mit nix als Stoff am Leib und ´nem Stück Holz in der Hand einfach nicht für den Nahkampf geeignet ist...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Krieger --> Anstürmen ----> Tot
Dk ---> Todesgriff ---> Tot
Schurke---->Sprint/Stealth----> Tot
Schamane---- Gut "nur" Geisterwolf dafür aber auch ein paar schocks etc. ---> Tot
Feral ---> Siehe Schurke ---> Tot

is mir ne melee klasse entfallen?
btw. ich spiel sebst nicht aktiv pvp daher ist das nur was was mich nervt wenn ich mal zur entspannung ein paar Bg's machen will.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Mai 2009)

skar1990 schrieb:


> oh mann... ihr jammer hier nur rum wahrscheinlich hat die hälfte von denen die hier rumheulen noch nie einen pala gespielt...
> @thread ersteller:
> wenn du mit deinem eq als hexer gegen nen retri nich ankommst hast du irgendwie deine klasse nich drauf^^



immer diese unterstellungen......nimm 2 klassen unterschiedlicher stärke und 2 spieler mit gleichem skill...wer wird diesen kampf wohl für sich entscheiden? ich habe schon viele paladine auf dem gewissen und mein skill im pvp entspricht ca dem mittelmaß. vor ca 2 wochen hatte ich mich mit dem paladin eines bekannten eingeloggt und ein paar bg´s gespielt....trotz dass ich noch nie zuvor einen pala über lvl 32 gesteuert hatte...konnte ich im bg einiges reissen.

welche klasse gerade op ist, ist mir vollkommen wurst....aber nehmt auch mal kritik entgegen und unterstellt anderen leuten keine unfähigkeit... nur weil sie eine schwächere klasse ihr eigen nennen.


----------



## Elicios (11. Mai 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Krieger --> Anstürmen ----> Tot
> Dk ---> Todesgriff ---> Tot
> Schurke---->Sprint/Stealth----> Tot
> Schamane---- Gut "nur" Geisterwolf dafür aber auch ein paar schocks etc. ---> Tot
> ...



Klar müssen die Melee-Klassen eine Möglichkeit haben, in die nähe eines Casters zu kommen. Wäre ja auch witzlos wenn nicht! 

PvP ist kein Raidboss, bei dem man sich hinstellt und als Caster Dmg fährt und gelegentlich (z.B. Voidreaver) mal etwas Dynamik beim spielen braucht! 

Ich beschwere mich ja auch nicht wenn ich mit Eislanzen bespickt werde, während der Mage gemütlich hin und her zwinkert und mir einen Crit nach dem anderen an die Birne wirft, in der Zeit ich durch die Weltgeschichte wackel. 
Das sind nun mal Klassenfertigkeiten diese man sich bei der Charaktererstellung selber ausgesucht hat und auch mit seinen Vor,- und Nachteile leben muss. 
Und sind wir mal ehrlich, am eigentlichen Spielprinzip der einzelnen Klassen, hat sich nicht sehr viel geändert!


----------



## Fearforfun (11. Mai 2009)

Ich fasse mal kurz zu sammen wie das Prinzip mit LK/Bc war:
Bc: Pve unauglichen klassen mit viel schutzmaßnahmen haben weniger/schwerer schaden gemacht als andere, zB der Pala, das war im pve natürlich scheiße aber im pvp gut.
LK:  Pve ausgeglichen (fast) alle im selbenschadensniveau aber auch der Pala mit Platte, bubble,stun und Handauflegung und sonstigen heal.


----------



## littleshame XD (11. Mai 2009)

Sry wenn ich etwas erwähne was schonmal gesagt wurde aber niemand kann mir sagen dsa blizz keine Freude am Pala hat.

Erstens: Dropt irgendwelche Platte ist sie zu 75% für Paladine 20% DD und der Tank wenn er glück hat kriegt er auch noch was ab (ok gebe zu hatte auch schon Naxx Raids wo praktisch nur stoff und Tank sachen droppten aber ist eher selten)

Zweitens: Man nimmt einen "Ach so OP" DK setzt einen Noob vor die Tastatur und macht das selbe mit einem Pala zu 95% wird der Pala siegen mann nimmt einen Durchschnittsspieler als Dk und lässt denn noob beim Pala der Pala wird zu ca 60% siegen.

Drittens Bubble ist etwas vom einzigen was man nicht entfernen kann (bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es Priester können aber selbst wenn macht es keiner)

Paladine sind die Einzigen die A) Sich Komplett instant healen können plus ein wenig Mana  Komplett Immun sind gegen Alles und das Kann KEINE Klasse z.B. Chaosblitz durchsclägt Eisblock Priester Bubble kann man Wegreinigen oder weghauen HoTs kann man ebenfalls empfernen

Desweiteren wer Kommt mit Schurken Dauerstun mimimimimi hat schlichtweg keine Ahnung für was gibt es Insignie der Allianz/Horde und diverse Klassenfertigkeiten desweiteren haben Viele Klassen ein Talent das gegen denn Stun Wirkt mit verkürzter Dauer etc es gibt Totems Die meisten Stun heben sich mit schaden auf usw usw..  und wenn man einen Schurken hat ist er nach 2-4schlägen weg vom Fenster
Wenn der Pala Stoff würde Tragen und vllt noch 1h Waffen na gut ok dann wäre das etwas aber atm ist der Paladin schlimmer als ein Fury Warri und das ist schon ein ordentlicher "Panzer"


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (11. Mai 2009)

@littleshame XD,

in welchen situationen wird benötigt ein dk skill? fast alle mir bekannten guten bc/ pre bc spieler die auf dk rerollt hatten....wechselten wieder oder hatten keine lust mehr auf wow....da es ihnen zu langweilig wurde eine klasse zu spielen bei der man absolut garnix können muss.

das soll auch kein vorwurf an die ganzen dk´s sein.....manchen macht sowas eben spass. ich spiele seit classic meinen hexer und zu bc zeiten musste ich absolut nichts können um im pvp gut dazustehen....ich fands gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...also im pvp. für pve war der hexer das absolut langweiligste das man sich vorstellen kann.


----------



## Panaku (11. Mai 2009)

littleshame schrieb:


> Sry wenn ich etwas erwähne was schonmal gesagt wurde aber niemand kann mir sagen dsa blizz keine Freude am Pala hat.
> 
> Erstens: Dropt irgendwelche Platte ist sie zu 75% für Paladine 20% DD und der Tank wenn er glück hat kriegt er auch noch was ab (ok gebe zu hatte auch schon Naxx Raids wo praktisch nur stoff und Tank sachen droppten aber ist eher selten)
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Liquidos (11. Mai 2009)

@ littleshame

Du hast ja mal überhaupt keinen Plan oder?


----------



## Durbem (11. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> @Azrael: Ich glaube da hast da was missverstanden!
> 
> Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Gruppeneinteilung am Anfang eines BGs einen Zweck haben könnte?
> Wie kommst Du darauf, dass man versucht die Gruppen so zusammenzustellen, dass man in jeder Gruppe sich ergänzende Klassen haben könnte?
> ...



Hab ich auch schon geschreiben und er hat völlig recht.

WOW IST EIN GRUPPENSPIEL!
Sonst würde es keine Bgs geben.
keine 2!!!vs2!!!! Arena Kämpfe.
25 Mann Raids.
usw. usw.

Wer das nicht einsieht ist einfach falsch in Wow.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (11. Mai 2009)

all diese push / nerf gefasel steht mir langsam bis zum hals.
alle klassen sind mal besser mal schlechter!
also pls nicht noch einen der 10x10^24 mimimi threats erstellen


----------



## Barnacle (11. Mai 2009)

jaha auch ich werde meinen senf dazu beitragen muhaha

palas=op?

diese frage lässt sich leicht beantworten mit einer gegen frage 

denkst du wirklich es gäbe überdurchschnittlich starke klassen oder bist du es vielleicht der einfach zu verwöhnt is und meint alles umholzen zu müssen?

mage=können einen in ein paa sekunden zum fh schicken 
rogue=stun+/lachen+/spit=fh
dudu=ein baum der heilt nun kommt schon irgentwann muss der hot ja mal auslaufen ^^ 
dk=ähm..joa...also...seid dem letzden patch sind das voll die fh camper geworden..naja tot und den eigenden versteht sich ^^
warri=der kreisel is nich aufzuhalten einmal drin kommste nicht in einen stück wieder raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jäger=Mr wehe du haust mich ich schwör dir ich geh dir solang mit eisfallen und weg hüpfen auf die nerven bis du abhaust
priester=heilen sich auch dann noch wieder voll wenn sie schon lange auf 0 hp sind
schami=blitzdingends
hexer(wobei man sagen muss ich zock diese klasse selber atm am liebsten)=keine andere klasse hat soviel unsinniges zeug um schmerzen zu verursachen wie der wl ...
und jetzt noch der pala=bubble+rs xD nein scherz stun+bubble+rs trifft es zuzeit ja eher

<---irgentwen vergessen??
kla jeder könnte sagen das eine klasse atm zu stark is aber wer hat schon mal gesagt die klasse die ich selber spiele is zu stark ??^^??


----------



## Part v. Durotan (11. Mai 2009)

trés chick ^^


----------



## Tujak (11. Mai 2009)

hm naja ich versteh den Threadersteller nicht so wirklich....
Mich würde interessieren ob er auch nach einem nerf gewined hat als die WLs overpowered waren...
Aber diese andauernden nerf dies nerf das threads gehen so auf den zeiger das man im pvp schon angst haben muss zuzuschlagen weil es könnt ja 5min später schon nen nerf pls thread im Forum stehen...
jede gottverdammte klasse war oder is schon min. 1 mal wenn auch nur gering überlegen gewesen ich finde das Blizzard wirklich einiges tut um ein halb wegs vernünftiges pvp balance hinzubekmmen...
und das das bei 9 verschiedenen klassen bus ka wie viele verschiedene mögliche speccs nicht einfach ist sollte man sich vll auch mal klarmachen... 
Klar ist es nervig wenn man von som retri einfach umgehaun wird aber bg zählt eh shcon mal gar nicht weil da einfach zu viele zufalls faktoren mtispielen...
Und wenn du als Hexer gegen nen Retri so auf die Fresse bekommst trotz pvp specc und dich resi sry dann bitte geh erstmal spielen lernen oder lass es mim pvp hab vor dem erstellen dieses textes extra mit nem skilled wl gesprochen und der hat selbst gesagt mit bissl skill, gear und ahnung vom wl kann man nen retri auch knacken...
Weiter gehts überlegt mal wie lang retris einfach nur no dmg opfer waren... haben die es nicht auch mal verdient schaden rauszuhauen und das gefühl des sieges kennenzulernen?? ich finde schon...
btw. ich spiele keinen paladin und werde das auch nie^^
MFG


----------



## MoVedder (11. Mai 2009)

Elrendel schrieb:


> Tja deshalb spiel ich kein pvp mehr weil das nicht gebalanced sein kann dafür haben alle klassen schon zuviele fähigkeiten, nerf eine davon und die klasse könnte im pve sehr schwach werden wow zielt hauptsächlich aufs pve ab. Wenns dir nicht gefällt spiel war da hast du schönes pvp balancing, mit einem guten stein schere papier system. (aber vom pve will ich ned reden)



@ WAR Epic FAIL

Im Gegensatz zum Balance von WAR , hat WOW noch das beste PVP Balance, welches ich je im Leben gesehen habe. *hust*

So jetzt hört auf zu schreiben, ihr bewirkt genau das, was der 14 jährige pupertäre Nap wollte, nämlich Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich will dies lieber nicht noch weiterführen...


take care


----------



## skar1990 (11. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> welche klasse gerade op ist, ist mir vollkommen wurst....aber nehmt auch mal kritik entgegen und unterstellt anderen leuten keine unfähigkeit... nur weil sie eine schwächere klasse ihr eigen nennen.



also wenn hier jemand was unterstellt dann jawohl der thread ersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ja gut meine ausdrucksweise war evtl auch nich ganz korrekt aber trotzdem...
erst : palas= opfer
jetzt: palas= gleichwertige klasse evtl teils etwas zu stark

alle whinen rum weil sie uns nichmehr ohne anstrengungen und mit augenbinde umlatzen können -.-
der pala is vielleicht relativ einfach zu spielen aber ohne skill reisst man auch nich mehr als mit anderen klassen
andere klassen haben wie gesagt ebenso nervige skills...
wir heulen ja auch nich dass hexern die dots genommen werden sollen die sind schließlich genauso teil des hexers wie die palabubble...


----------



## littleshame XD (11. Mai 2009)

Lol ihr kommt immer mit denn selben Kack (sry für die Wortwahl) argumente die einfach nicht ziehen Wl war zu BC zeiten OP im PvP naja ansichtsache sofern ich sie nicht endteckte ja vllt aber kaum hatte ich sie fielen sie schon um wie die Fliegen. Als Mage kann man Flüche empfernen ja stellt euch vor ein WL flucht umher als Priester kann mann Magie empfernen Genau nciht alle Dots sind flüche whats the Prob Cast kann man unterbrechen mit Erdshock Gegenzauber Schildschlag Tritt etc. Flüche entfluchen oder entgegen Hoten. Gegen Fear kann man Totem Stellen Antifear Buff etc. 
So und nun die Entscheidende Frage was macht man gegen Handauflegen tja nix Sofortcast tja geschissen
Was macht man gegen Gottesschild tja nochmals geschissen wenn man kann Weglaufen so weit es nur geht und hoffen dsa Stun CD hat wenn man schon im Stun ist tja warten und Elendig verrecken.

So Nun die andere Frage für unsere PvEler wieviele TankPalas gibt es noch atm mmh mmh habe seiht Wotlk vllt 5-12 Gesehen für was bracuht ein Pala Gotteschild im PvE kann mir das mal einer Verraten wenn der Healer ned nachkommt dann sollte er sich überlegen was er falsch macht oder sein Equip anschauen oder der Tank. Handauflegen reicht ja mal vollkommen aus. wieviel mal sah ich ein Tankpala im PvE in der Bubble mmmh mmmhh bei fehlpulls mmh mmh wenn der Healer nicht mehr nachkam oder der Pala ein schlechtes Tank gear hatte Nur im Lvln kann edr Pala ein Gotteschild brauchen wenn er nciht fähig ist sich selber einzuschüätzen und zu viele Pullt bei Grp Qs die er lieber lleine macht oder wenn er ein add an der Backe hat aber da hat er ja noch andere Blasen die sollten vollkommen reichen Krieger haben weder wirkliche heals noch irgendwelche Bubbles und trotzdem kann man mit dennen Gemütlich lvln ich versteh denn sinn und Zweck echt nicht weil es gibt keinen...


----------



## MoVedder (11. Mai 2009)

Fail

Lern Deutsch



Take care


Edit: Fail @ Post count


----------



## Wolfi1899 (11. Mai 2009)

littleshame schrieb:


> Lol ihr kommt immer mit denn selben Kack (sry für die Wortwahl) argumente die einfach nicht ziehen Wl war zu BC zeiten OP im PvP naja ansichtsache sofern ich sie nicht endteckte ja vllt aber kaum hatte ich sie fielen sie schon um wie die Fliegen. Als Mage kann man Flüche empfernen ja stellt euch vor ein WL flucht umher als Priester kann mann Magie empfernen Genau nciht alle Dots sind flüche whats the Prob Cast kann man unterbrechen mit Erdshock Gegenzauber Schildschlag Tritt etc. Flüche entfluchen oder entgegen Hoten. Gegen Fear kann man Totem Stellen Antifear Buff etc.
> So und nun die Entscheidende Frage was macht man gegen Handauflegen tja nix Sofortcast tja geschissen
> Was macht man gegen Gottesschild tja nochmals geschissen wenn man kann Weglaufen so weit es nur geht und hoffen dsa Stun CD hat wenn man schon im Stun ist tja warten und Elendig verrecken.
> 
> So Nun die andere Frage für unsere PvEler wieviele TankPalas gibt es noch atm mmh mmh habe seiht Wotlk vllt 5-12 Gesehen für was bracuht ein Pala Gotteschild im PvE kann mir das mal einer Verraten wenn der Healer ned nachkommt dann sollte er sich überlegen was er falsch macht oder sein Equip anschauen oder der Tank. Handauflegen reicht ja mal vollkommen aus. wieviel mal sah ich ein Tankpala im PvE in der Bubble mmmh mmmhh bei fehlpulls mmh mmh wenn der Healer nicht mehr nachkam oder der Pala ein schlechtes Tank gear hatte Nur im Lvln kann edr Pala ein Gotteschild brauchen wenn er nciht fähig ist sich selber einzuschüätzen und zu viele Pullt bei Grp Qs die er lieber lleine macht oder wenn er ein add an der Backe hat aber da hat er ja noch andere Blasen die sollten vollkommen reichen Krieger haben weder wirkliche heals noch irgendwelche Bubbles und trotzdem kann man mit dennen Gemütlich lvln ich versteh denn sinn und Zweck echt nicht weil es gibt keinen...




So.... jetzt komm ich mal zu dir.
Geh Weinen Kid!
Lern deine Klasse spielen, Der pala macht in der bubble 50% weniger schaden, ausserdem geht in arena kein handauflegen, buble kan man auch entfernen


----------



## FakeEpix (11. Mai 2009)

Paladine sind zu stark! Im BG sobalt eine rmcih eingreift bleib ich immer stehn und schau zu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Jo Insignie, dass höre ich auch immer wieder, die nutze ich immer, jedoch gibt es 2 Stuns, dazu kommt dann noch dieses Silence von den Blutelfpalas was dann das endgültige aus bedeutet....


Stimmt, und bei Buße kannst du dich bei Schaden wieder bewegen...


----------



## Anni®! (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hab schon den ein oder anderen Pala zumindest in ner ini Bubblen sehen. Im Raid auch ganz hilfreich wenn man Adds vom Boss hat die eig. zum Tank gehören. 
Also Bubble - PvP : PvE für beides zu gebrauchen.

Gottesschild ist ein normaler und wichtiger Teil des Pala wie der Fear des Hexers, der Stunn des Schurken, die Totems des Schami´s, Gestaltwandlung des Druiden, Eisblock und co. des Mage´s, die Dmg Reduce vom Dk und die gute Grp Heilung von Priestern.
Hab ich ne Klasse vergessen...? ach ja: Und das Pet des Hunters ^^

Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist diese simple ins Spiel eingebrachte Mechanik zu meistern - L2P

Ich möcht gerne ma das Rating derer wissen die sich in diesem Thread über Pala´s und die Bubble beschwert haben =)


----------



## Mazz (11. Mai 2009)

Hi Folks!
Also, ich ärgere mich auch manchmal im PVP über Palas.. aber meistens nur beim rumgezerge. Als Schurke kann ich bis zum Server Neustart auf der Bubble rumhauen und es passiert nichts.

Aber: Im organsierten PVP und Arenen haben Palas genau so ihre Schwäche wie alle anderen Klassen auch. Deswegen habe ich auch immer meinen Stammpriester dabei. -> Massenbannung ftw

Bye Folks!

Edit: Ich hab tatsächlich meine guten Manieren vergessen.. *noch schnell Begrüßung einfüg*


----------



## Liquidos (11. Mai 2009)

Littleshame Du bist genauso dumm wie der Threadsteller! Mal ne Frage.Seit ihr verwandt? Du laberst einen Müll das geht überhaupt nicht!


----------



## MadRedCap (11. Mai 2009)

Mazz schrieb:


> Als Schurke kann ich bis zum Server Neustart auf der Bubble rumhauen und es passiert nichts.



Wenn du das machst, haste eh schon was falsch gemacht.


Naja... Pala und OP... eher weniger... nur braucht es wirklich kaum mehr Skill, um mit dem Paladin noch was reißen zu können. Man geht n paar Heros, einmal Naxx abgefarmt und schon kann man mit ner 3-Tasten-Kombi alles wegroxxorn. Weil es so leicht ist, spielt jeder Kacknap (pardon an alle, die damit nicht gemeint sind) nen Vergelter und meint, das PvP damit zu rulen. 
Teilt die Fähigkeiten des Paladins wieder in mehrere Buttons auf, die in einer gescheiten Reihenfolge gedrückt werden müssen, es muss ja nicht mal der Schaden generft werden, ihr werdet sehen, sobald die Spielweise wieder komplexer wird, wird sich ne andere Klasse gesucht. Ich denke da so an Sachen wie Siegel nach jedem Judgement nachbuffen zu müssen. Ist schon mal eine Taste mehr, die der Paladin zu drücken hat. Oder wie wärs mit nem 30 Sekunden-CD auf den Sturm? Oder einen verlängerten Debuff nach der Bubble / längeren CD auf der Bubble? Einfachste Dinge, die die Spielweise des Paladins wieder anspruchsvoller machen und sich nicht auf die Auswirken, die wirklich mit der Klasse auskennen. 
Und bevor einer meckert, ich habe meinen Vergelter nach erreichen der Stufe 80  nach 1 Jahr Spielzeit gerade aus dem Grund der fehlenden Komplexizität in die Ecke gestellt und auf was anderem rerollt.


----------



## Rakanisha (11. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



Ich bin grade selber einen Pala am Twinken, aber nicht weil er im mom OP ist, sondern weil ich die Art zu Tanken mag. 

Man sollte nicht immer nur nach Nerf XY Klasse schreien, sondern mal Blizz in den Arsch treten, das sie endlich mal PvE und PvP *trennen!!!!*

In anderen Games aka DaoC gehts doch auch. Da haben gewissen Stats von items und Fertigkeiten nur Einfluss im PvP.

Nur warum soll Blizz das ändern? Die Kohle kommt auch so rein, also warum sich das Leben unnötig schwer machen. Lieber mal ab und an ne Klasse ändern und fertig.


----------



## Morby (11. Mai 2009)

Iwie versteh ich das ganze nicht?!
Sid doch froh das ihr Palas habt was würdet ihr ohne sie machen ? Im PvP wie im PvE !
Ach hatte ich fast vergessen selbst ich als HeileBonsai schaff den eine oder anderen Pala im BG 
(oh wau wie macht er/sie das ?).
Ich sag nur ein HOCH AUF UNSERE PALAS sie sollen so bleiben wie se sind.


So long  Mfg


----------



## Anni®! (11. Mai 2009)

Ja, mein damaliger 52 Pala hab ich auch gelöscht. Eben aus diesem Grund. Blizz soll einfach das alte System von Retribution wieder einführen, nur mit mehr Schaden als damals zu Bc Zeiten.

Nicht das jetzt wieder der nächste kommt mit nem Thread das Pala zu wenig Dmg machen würden...


----------



## Kankru (11. Mai 2009)

FakeEpix schrieb:


> Paladine sind zu stark! Im BG sobalt eine rmcih eingreift bleib ich immer stehn und schau zu...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gutes Argument... ...achja, da ist keins! Verstehen tu ich den 2. Satz auch nicht wirklich!
Rechtschreibflame? Teilweise, postet mir mein Bild mit Hans! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazz (11. Mai 2009)

Hi nochmal,
@MadRedCap
Ok, ich bin ja lernfähig. Wieso hab ich dann schon was falsch gemacht?
Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, als würde die Bubble auch Betäubungseffekte bannen. Weil im Stun halten geht irgendwie nicht. Für konstrukive Ratschläge wäre ich überaus dankbar.

Liebe Grüße

Mazz


----------



## Anni®! (11. Mai 2009)

Benutz Vanishe bei Bubble, ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollt er dich mit Hammer kriegen, schnell Insi und abhaun. Vll. noch n Solarplexus hinterher damit er nicht sofort reagieren kann und evtl. HdF (Hand der Freiheit) verbrät. Sap, Stunnlock und dann 'sollte' er down gehen mit bisschen Skill und gutem Cd use. 
Hammer > Buße.


----------



## MadRedCap (11. Mai 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> Benutz Vanishe bei Bubble, ganz einfach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das meinte ich damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer auf die Bubble draufhaut, bis sie ausläuft, wenn er nen Schurken spielt, macht was falsch. In der Bubble hat man schön viel Zeit zum Restealthen, CDs ablaufen zu lassen, und wieder von vorne den Gegner in den Stunlock zu pressen. Und man kann sicher sein, dass er diesmal keine Bubble hat.



Rakanisha schrieb:


> mal Blizz in den Arsch treten, das sie endlich mal PvE und PvP *trennen!!!!*



Getrennte Skills wären schon mal ein Anfang.

Göttlicher Sturm: 
PvE: Trifft bis zu 4 Gegner bla bla bla (nichts verändert)
PvP: Trifft bis zu 2 Gegner, macht körperlichen Schaden, keinen Heiligen (geht durch die Rüstung wie n warmes Messer durch kalte Butter)


Mit solchen Skills wie Buße geht das ja schon: PvE: 60 Sekunden, PvP: 6 Sekunden (wenn ich das jetzt noch richtig in Erinnerung habe)


----------



## MC1992 (11. Mai 2009)

Kann hier beiden Parteien eigentlich nur zustimmen....
Es stimmt ,und das müsst ihr palas euch eingestehen, das der vergelter im moment wirklich absolut perversen dmg macht. Nur Am critten und rüstung bringt nix,weil es z.t holy dmg ist. 
Andererseits ist Paladin nicht unbezwingbar. Klar gibt es immer Klassen im PvP die einen gewissen Vorteil haben. Druide zu Bc zeiten ..und jetz halt dk und pala...Nur muss man sich ein bisschen in die lage des palas und man kann sie einfach durchschauen und mit ein bisschen köpfchen und gut gezündeten Cd´s schickt man pala schnell auf die bretter... Und warum ihr euh alle wegen der angstblase aufregt ^^ haha kann ich da nur sagen...Angstblase ist das Todesurteil für den Paladin..^^ Force him to Bubble...then kill him... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 np is das

MFG

MC


----------



## MadRedCap (11. Mai 2009)

MC1992 schrieb:


> Es stimmt ,und das müsst ihr palas euch eingestehen, das der vergelter im moment wirklich absolut perversen dmg macht.



Bezogen auf PvP oder PvE?
Weils mir eher so vorkommt, das PvE-Vergelter langsam gegen alle anderen abstinken (zumindest der eine, der bei uns in der Gilde als Retri raidet, hält sich zwar unter den Top 5, war aber deffenitiv schon mal besser)


----------



## Tenshukaku (11. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das geilste is, vor 1 Jahr war Retri noch eine witzfigur, es gab tausend Witze über Paladine, und heute sind sie im PVP im mittleren und unteren "Bereich" extrem gut,.. High Rated nicht mehr, 0 crit etc...   im PVE würd ich sagen sind sie gute Supporter und machen mittelmässig dmg... 
also whined ned und holt euch abhärtung, oder spielt pve... 
Holy Pala ftw


----------



## kleinehex (12. Mai 2009)

also pvp is sicher net so mein ding, hab nen ms krieger, nur so zum spass, hat aber mittlerweile auch 600 abhärtung!
so nun zu dem um was es mir geht, hab vorher da irgenwo in nen beitrag gelesen, wie ms reinhauen, 9k crit und so, also die meisten crits liegen so um 3-5 k die ich mit meinen krieger mache^^ nur ein einzigesmal hatte ich nen 15k execute bei nen mage, sonst sind diese zahlen irgendwo meiner meinung nach weit übertrieben!


----------



## Paraphin (12. Mai 2009)

Ja.... Ich bin so dermaßen imba, dass es mir schon selber Angst macht.... *Ironie off*

Ich weiß ja nicht, aber ich finde mein Pala wurde schon mehr als genug generfed (wobei ich das im PvP auch durchaus für angebracht hielt). 

Ich zähl mal kurz auf:

- kein Exorzismus mehr im PvP (Argument: PvP-Heal-Palas machen zu bösen Dmg nebenher --> lass ich gelten)
- Judgement-Burst raus (is ja ok, 9k Crits an Rouges sind auch schon ein bißchen gemein)
- kein Spott mehr auf Totems etc. (den Shami krieg ich auch ohne Buße klein, also lassen wirs mal durchgehen)
- Buße setzt den Swingtimer nicht mehr zurück (najaaaa, wer macht auch schon so komische Sachen... -.-')
- 50% Dmg-Reduce in Bubble (nur fair, wir sind schließlich nicht godlike)
- 50% weniger Heal wenn Göttliche Bitte an is (who the fuck needs manareg :>)

zusätzlich roll ich mit allen Melee-Klassen die Platte tragen auf ähnliches Gear (jajaaaa, ich weiß, betrifft euch Stoffis auch also warum whinen), mach im PvE nun deutlich weniger Dmg, Zornige Vergeltung verursacht nun auch 30 Sekunden CD auf Gottesschild und SDS, LoH hat immernoch mindestens 15 Minuten CD, sodass ich es in einem BG mit Glyphe wenns ganz hoch kommt geschlagene 2 Mal einsetzen kann und die gute alte Bubble verschafft mir im Umkehrschluß nicht nur 5 Minuten CD, sondern unterbindet auch SDS/Zornige Vergeltung für mindestens 30 Sekunden bzw 3 Minuten bis SDS wieder nutzbar ist und Vorahnung abgelaufen ist.

Nun stellt sich mir ja wirklich die Frage was Blizzard da noch nerfen soll... Außerdem wüsste ich gern mal, was ihr so treibt wenn der Pala sein GS anmacht. Vermutlich stehen bleiben und zugucken wie die liebe Blechdose sich heilt. Klasse Idee. Verbände wurden noch nicht erfunden, den Lutschkiesel (wenn denn ein WL so gut war) übersieht man großzügig im Inventar und wer um alles in der Welt ist 'Runenverzierter Heiltrank'?!? Ohja, auf Range gehen is ja auch noch ne Alternative und im Schlimmsten Fall kann man auch mal das Weite suchen.

Aber stimmt schon.... ich fühl mich imba, ich spiel nen Pala, ich brauch ganz ganz ganz dringend nen Nerf...

Oh und ich wette 2/3 alle Leute die Pala spielen und das gelesen haben sind z.B. noch nie auf die Idee gekommen Spott zum Totem plätten zu nutzen. Aber naja, wir sind ja auch nich alles PvP-Nerds. Hauptsache, man hat mal geflennt wie imba doch andere Klassen sind. 

Habe die Ehre...


----------



## Critimmun (12. Mai 2009)

ihr habt kein plan oida ihr labert pala wären OP weil IHR 0 abh habt am besten noch grünes gear und flammt omg lernt spieln und hohlt euch pvp gear... bubble zu fies??? was mit iceblock oder priester schild? oder dudu bär? jäger pet? soll ich noch mehr aufzälen, die die hir ZUFLAMMEN SIND DIE DIE NICHT SPIELEN KÖNNEN!!! und zum dmg also nc retri macht devinitif nicht so viel dmg wie ihr meint geht mal arena, die rogues drücken genauso viel- mehr rein ihr habt kein plan omg pala ist nicht OP IHR seit einfach zu low!!!


----------



## Descartes (12. Mai 2009)

Paraphin schrieb:


> Oh und ich wette 2/3 alle Leute die Pala spielen und das gelesen haben sind z.B. noch nie auf die Idee gekommen Spott zum Totem plätten zu nutzen. Aber naja, wir sind ja auch nich alles PvP-Nerds. Hauptsache, man hat mal geflennt wie imba doch andere Klassen sind.
> 
> Habe die Ehre...


Nö auf die Idee, bin ich noch nicht gekommen, da ich seit wotlk 
kein PvP mehr spiele, auser vieleicht TW wenn der Raid Kammer möchte.


----------



## Seryma (12. Mai 2009)

Haha Palas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß nicht wie es auf 80 is, aber heute im 29er BG waren 15 Allys dabei: 7 Hunter, 3 Palas, 2 Druiden, 2 Priests und 1 Hexer...

Hehe klasse... nerf hunter, 700dmg crit white-shot ist NICHT normal auf lvl 29  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## littleshame XD (12. Mai 2009)

Paraphin schrieb:


> - kein Spott mehr auf Totems etc. (den Shami krieg ich auch ohne Buße klein, also lassen wirs mal durchgehen)



Lol Sicher? Wenn ich deine nerfende Bubble auch wegreinigen könnte wirst du dumm aus der wäsche gucken aber eben nur Priester können das nur welcher Priest hat Zeit neben alle zu healen noch schnell dem Pala Die Bubble wegzunehmen mmh mmh.... keine Ahnung aber ich hätte dann auch keine Zeit dafür. Shadowpriest ok die hätten reintheorethisch zeit aber eben Reinigen und bann etc ist ja pure manaverschwendung stimmt habe ich glatt vergessen.


Und für die die meinen sie wissen alles besser und blablabla (ich vermute mal alles Palas) Man müsste nur ein wenig an der Bubble rumpfuschen und die Balance wäre schon sehr viel besser dran es geht gar nicht um denn Instant heal oder um denn Dmg mit dem Dmg kann ich leben das hauen Dk/Furys auch raus na und liegen trotzdem zum teil zu meinen Füssen aber ca 80% von denn Palas die eigentlich im Dreck liegen hätten müssen kamen nur mit heiler haut davon dank ihrer elendigen Angstblase und konnten mich noch eben kurz umhauen und sich dann in aller ruhe mal healen und das ist der Punkt der alle so wansinnig an die Wände hochgehen lässt.
jemand kam von wegen Iceblock etc tja nur dumm das der Mage GAR NICHTS machen kann im Block und Chaosblitz kommen trotzdem durch, die einzige schwäche von Bubble wow 50% schadenveringerung spielt das eine Rolle bei dem Burst Dmg ned wirklich oder?

Desweiteren, hatten auch ein Pala im Raid in ca 20Raids in dennen er dabei war hat er vllt 2mal die Bubble genutzt hat was genützt nee der Fehler lag ganz wo anderst aber egal und seiht dem letzten Patch kann man Palas nur noch für SdK gebrauchen restlichen Support kann man von anderen Klassen holen.

PS: für die die nix besseres zu sagen haben als rechtschreibung/Tippfehler flame brabbel flame, tja schon noch doof wenn man nix gescheites entgegen bringen kann als an der Rechtschreibung rumzuzicken mein herzlichstes Beileid


----------



## MadRedCap (12. Mai 2009)

Critimmun schrieb:


> DIE DIE NICHT SPIELEN KÖNNEN!!!



Du der nicht schreiben kann.


----------



## Kasska (12. Mai 2009)

Genau nehmt Stunn und Bubble weg ihr Helden und was macht der Pala dann ? nur Dmg wenn er an einen ran kommt oder dazu kommt wieviele möglichkeiten bieten sich bei anderen klassen Fear Stunn auf distanz halten usw usw usw 
ich spiele Schurkin und Pala ich hab kein prob mit der Schurkin irgend nen Pala Dk oder sonstiges umzuhaun wenn man nich spielen kann soll mans lassen wenns euch soooo sehr nervt das Pala ja sooooo Op is hört auf ich Spiel PvP ohne Bubble (außer der gegner is 3 lvl über mir da ich erst fast 80 bin ;P) Handauflegen usen is sowieso peinlich und Stunn gehört nunmal dazu was is so schwer dadran sich ne Insi zu holen oder sonstiges 1 Stunn OMG wie schlimm Insi und weg ist er also heult nich rum lernt zu spielen oder lasst es einfach ganz hier zu heulen wie "Op" Pala sind bringt hier sowieso nichts. 

*MFG Kâssi* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wer lust hatt mich jetzt nerven viel spaß freu mich eig scho richtig dadrauf seh ich ma wer alles nich spielen kann^^*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravenwind (12. Mai 2009)

> ihr habt kein plan oida ihr labert pala wären OP weil IHR 0 abh habt am besten noch grünes gear und flammt omg lernt spieln und hohlt euch pvp gear... bubble zu fies??? was mit iceblock oder priester schild? oder dudu bär? jäger pet? soll ich noch mehr aufzälen, die die hir ZUFLAMMEN SIND DIE DIE NICHT SPIELEN KÖNNEN!!! und zum dmg also nc retri macht devinitif nicht so viel dmg wie ihr meint geht mal arena, die rogues drücken genauso viel- mehr rein ihr habt kein plan omg pala ist nicht OP IHR seit einfach zu low!!!



1. Lern mal schreiben, du NAP -.-
2. Palas, ja die haben es in sich, wenn der jenige mit dem Pala auch umgehen kann, fast annähernd unschlagbar.

Mal ganz ehrlich, ich spiele als Main einen Ele Schamie, habe sehr sehr gutes PVE und PVP Equip - gegen Pala no chance, vielleicht wenn er auf entfernung ist, dann vielleicht^^.

Aber jede Klasse hat ihren Angstgegner - Pala = Schurke, da ist der Pala das Opfer, selbt wenn er seine Bubble zündet, nuts ich einen Pala innerhalb von 20 sekunden aus dem Leben.

NERV - nein Blizz muss nichts nerven - Lernt eure Klasse spielen und hört auf zuflamen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (12. Mai 2009)

Oke stimm dir zu Ele Schamis sind im PvP bisl zuuu schlecht^^ und Verstärker *hust* Wölfe * hust* naja wenn keine Wölfe da sind is der Verstärker au nimmer lang da ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasska (12. Mai 2009)

Ravenwind hast scho ziemlich recht ^^ aber blizz nervt hier steigert da sie sollten sich einfach ne klasse suchen zb pala nach der sie die balance richten da es wirklich einige klassen giebt die benachteiligt sind zumindest im pvp^^ pala sind nich zu stark manche klassen/ skillungen sind zu schwach das is alles und genau das nutzen die leute aus die keinen plan haben was sie eig tun xD öh ja pala zu stark das is alles op op op xD hauptsache nich selbst dumm darstehen ^^

nochmals MFG: Kâsska^^

zu meiner schreibweise ich bin so einigermaßen müde also blamiert euch nich selbst mit irgendwelchen lern zu schreiben geheule^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Mai 2009)

Critimmun schrieb:


> ihr habt kein plan oida ihr labert pala wären OP weil IHR 0 abh habt am besten noch grünes gear und flammt omg lernt spieln und hohlt euch pvp gear... bubble zu fies??? was mit iceblock oder priester schild? oder dudu bär? jäger pet? soll ich noch mehr aufzälen, die die hir ZUFLAMMEN SIND DIE DIE NICHT SPIELEN KÖNNEN!!! und zum dmg also nc retri macht devinitif nicht so viel dmg wie ihr meint geht mal arena, die rogues drücken genauso viel- mehr rein ihr habt kein plan omg pala ist nicht OP IHR seit einfach zu low!!!



du flamst andere leute dass sie spielen lernen sollen und beschuldigst sie der unfähigkeit.....aber selbst ein thema erstellen aller "hilfe...mein schurke ist im dmg immer unterm tank"... passt nicht so ganz zusammen oder? ein spieler der sich alles vorkauen lässt...was genau er machen soll....der sollte mal nicht so dick auftragen....danke

ein forum ist zum diskutieren da....verschiedene meinungen prallen aufeinander. fühlt euch nicht immer gleich angepisst, zügelt eure wortwahl, bleibt sachlich u freundlich. ansonsten seid ihr der kommunikation unwürdig. schließt euch ein u führt nen monolog mit euch selbst....oder mit der wand....


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. Mai 2009)

Seid Ihr immer noch darüber am palavern ... ? Ich dachte, das Thema wäre längst durchgekaut - von vorne bis hinten und zurück ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Love-Coast (12. Mai 2009)

Dranay schrieb:


> Ach, auch schon aufgefallen, dass Paladine irgendwie OP sind?
> 
> Also mal ganz ehrlich, wir DKs wurden generft, weil wir ja soo OP sind, aber ein Paladin? Bubble + einmal komplett vollheilen + normaler Heal + Platte + 2x Stun. Eine etwas sehr seltsame Mischung.
> Aber nein, die DKs sind ja so OP, weil sie etwas Schadenreduce haben...
> ...



Anstatt sich zu beschweren könntest du ja mal was vorschlagen was jedem hilft. Gestalte doch mal alle Charaktere so das sie zwar ausgeglichen aber dennoch sich anders spielen. Bau das bitte auch mit in die Geschichte ein und vorallem mach es doch dann bitte auch so das alle die gleichen stats benötigen weil sonst wärs ja warscheinlich unfair. Du wirst dich immer über irgendwas beschweren können aber das bringt dir leider nichts weil nie alles richtig sein wird und irgendjemand auch definitiv immer damit wieder unzufrieden sein wird. Das lustige ist ja aber das solche Menschen wie du trotzdem nicht mit WoW aufhören werden. Da könnten Palas sogar onehiten.


----------



## torpedo979 (12. Mai 2009)

zum thema retri pala muss ich jetzt doch mal meinen senf loswerden:

ich spiele nen krieger (ms-geskillt auf bgs bzw. als dd, ansonsten prot).
da ich kein arena mache und auch nicht unbedingt die motivation und zeit habe, stundenlang bgs abzufarmen, gehe ich mit gutem bis sehr gutem pve gear auf bgs.
das ganze funktioniert auch ganz gut (mal gewinnt man, mal verliert man) bis ich auf einen pala treffe.

für einen retri paladin - egal ob in pve oder pvp gear - bin ich einfach nur ein OPFER.

ich habe kein problem damit, gegen einen gegner zu verlieren, der auf ungefähr demselben equip lvl einfach besser spielt und mich umhaut. (ist ein bisschen an der wahrheit vorbei, aber ich denke, niemand verliert gern)
wenn ich aber einen gegner habe, der 1,2,3 drückt und mich von 100 auf null runterprügelt, ohne dass ich irgendwie land in sicht sehe, dann geht mir der hut hoch.
mit anstrengung und ein bisschen glück komme ich mit so gut wie allen anderen klassen irgendwie klar - aber retri palas sind wie eine wand.

ich schreie hier nicht "NERF" - aber ich finde, das vielbeschworene "balancing" ist hier absolut nicht gegeben. 

und zur resi-debatte - warum soll ich mir wochenlang ein arena gear zusammenfarmen wenn ich definitiv kein arena mache? palas (und dks) zerlegen in pve gear auch alles - warum sollte das für die anderen klassen nicht auch möglich sein?

mfg
amsel
lvl 80 tauren krieger
the maelstrom - eu


----------



## Stormraiser (12. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Paladin und weiß sehr wohl wie op die sind, auch dieses Argument hat keine Wirkung^^




Also  wenn du einen Pala spielen würdest dann wüstest du seine Schwächen und es wäre ein Leichtes für dich einen Pala mit deinen Dk um zu hauen
Ich Spiele selber beide Klassen durch Dualspek in PvE sowie PVP habe entsprechendes PvP gear und ich haue mit meinen Dk  reihenweise Palas um  wenn du nicht die Fähigkeiten deines Dk´s beherrscht solltest du diese Klasse sein lassen ganz einfach. Jede Klassen haben ihre Vorteile und Nachteile und wie manche Vorposter schon sagten der Pala hat schon nerfs hinter sich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ulumugumulu (12. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> typisch
> klasse x ist op
> klasse a b c d schreit NERF
> klasse y (counterklasse) schreit l2p boons
> ...



verdammt richtig!

Und wo der Paladin zur Zeit zu stark ist will ich mal sehen. Gerade der Vorvorposter hat absolut keinen Grund zu heulen (Bin selbst DK). Wenn man einfach zu blöd zum spielen ist einen Heulthread aufmachen... sehr gut! Lest doch lieber mal ein paar Threads über eure Klasse das bringt euch weiter.

*outet sich als Spieler y*


----------



## Hautbaer (12. Mai 2009)

16 Seiten Pala-OP-Mimimi...

wie interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2009)

PvE:
Paladin kann tanken.
Paladin kann Schaden machen.
Paladin kann heilen.

PvP:
Paladin kann heilen.
Paladin kann Schaden machen.

Eierlegende Wollmilchsau sozusagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und natürlich alles genausogut, zum Teil besser als andere.
Ich spiel genau aus solchen Gründen kein PvP in WoW. Irgendwer ist immer FOTM. Dann lieber ne Runde GuildWars ziwschenwerfen oder dergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (12. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



...sagt der DK!




ww schrieb:


> Naja ich finde Retripalas sind atm schon sehr stark im PvP. Zumindest als Stoffie ist man meist
> schnell tot.
> 
> Aber Balancing war schon häufig ein Problem in WoW, man denke z.B. an die Hexer als BC rauskam.



Abhärtung? BTW, Stoffi oder Platte ist egal da der Hauptschaden des Palas irgendwie "magisch" ist D:



HansOtto schrieb:


> Joo is klar, gegen welche Klasse hat denn dann der Paladin KEINE Chance.......genau es gibt eine solche Klasse nicht, das Argument zieht nicht!



z.B. gegen einen anderen Paladin.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Mai 2009)

torpedo979 schrieb:


> für einen retri paladin - egal ob in pve oder pvp gear - bin ich einfach nur ein OPFER.
> [...] wenn ich aber einen gegner habe, der 1,2,3 drückt und mich von 100 auf null runterprügelt, ohne dass ich irgendwie land in sicht sehe, dann geht mir der hut hoch. [...] mit anstrengung und ein bisschen glück komme ich mit so gut wie allen anderen klassen irgendwie klar - aber retri palas sind wie eine wand.


Naja, ein Paladin ist halt wie ein Panzer... nur mit heilenden Heiligenschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und als Retri noch mit´m Turbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...darum lieben wir Retris unsere Klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sie war ja lange genug ´ne Witzfigur.

Also trotz dem ein oder anderen vergangenen Nerf haben sie den Paladin zur Zeit eigentlich mal ziemlich vernünftig hingekriegt... zumindest für´s PvE!


----------



## koolt (12. Mai 2009)

> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine



Ich war letztens im BG und es waren 10 von 12 Spielern DKs ._.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (12. Mai 2009)

torpedo979 schrieb:


> zum thema retri pala muss ich jetzt doch mal meinen senf loswerden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, selbst mit meinem DK sind diese Typis wirklich ein Problem ... und wenn ich mit der Hexe auf einen Paladin stoße - und dann noch auf einen Retri Paladin ... lacht der sich halb tod, wenn meine Spells und Dots angeflogen kommen - die sind doch sogar so kackenddreist und stellen sich vor mir hin und warten bis ich alles rausgehauen habe, was drin ist ... und heilen sich ganz nebenbei und aller Ruhe - und wenn sie es ganz dolle treiben, werde ich zwischendurch spasseshalber mal gestunnt, bevor ich zusammengeklopft werde.. und das hat nichts mehr mit Skill haben zu tun ... das ist einfach nur albern ... und wenn das schon die Plattentragende Kriegerfraktion ähnlich beschreibt ... sollte Blizz sich mal Gedanken machen ....


----------



## Dezi (12. Mai 2009)

wie ich solche leute HASSE, die meinen palas wärn nich op und wenn einem die klasse net passt soll mans selbst spielen.. 

der pala is imo absolut DIE pvp klasse.. sie IST overpowert und da könnt ihr labern was ihr wollt.. wenn ihr was andres meint, dann probiert ihr whine palas doch mal ne andre klasse aus und seht was passiert...

und ich weis wovon ich rede! ich habe mir von nem kumpel den pala ma fürn paar stündchen ausgeliehemn-.. der ist eig heal und ich wollt retri zocken.. hatte also nur blaues gear und 1-2 epix... und trotzdem hab ich alles sooo derbst umgeklatscht.. ohne plan vom pala...jetzt sag mich ma pls mit welcher klasse das sonst geht?...

setz dich z.b. mal vor nen dudu, wenn du noch nie einen gezockt hast...du wirst jämerlich gepwnt... (das heist nicht, dass ich nen dudu spiele.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Mai 2009)

Dezi schrieb:


> der pala is imo absolut DIE pvp klasse.. sie IST overpowert und da könnt ihr labern was ihr wollt.. wenn ihr was andres meint, dann probiert ihr whine palas doch mal ne andre klasse aus und seht was passiert...


´tschuldigung, aber die Palas sind es nicht, die zur Zeit mal wieder mächtig rumwhinen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lies dir mal die 17 Seiten durch, andere kloppen auch einen Pala in den Dreck... scheint also machbar zu sein.

Am besten wäre es eh, sie würden PvP komplett rauspatchen und aus WoW wieder was vernünftig spielbares machen. Dann hätte das ganze Gejammer endlich mal ein Ende.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milivoje (12. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Jo, selbst mit meinem DK sind diese Typis wirklich ein Problem ... und wenn ich mit der Hexe auf einen Paladin stoße - und dann noch auf einen Retri Paladin ... lacht der sich halb tod, wenn meine Spells und Dots angeflogen kommen - die sind doch sogar so kackenddreist und stellen sich vor mir hin und warten bis ich alles rausgehauen habe, was drin ist ... und heilen sich ganz nebenbei und aller Ruhe - und wenn sie es ganz dolle treiben, werde ich zwischendurch spasseshalber mal gestunnt, bevor ich zusammengeklopft werde.. und das hat nichts mehr mit Skill haben zu tun ... das ist einfach nur albern ... und wenn das schon die Plattentragende Kriegerfraktion ähnlich beschreibt ... sollte Blizz sich mal Gedanken machen ....



Sry, aber grad mit der Hexe komme ich bei Retris aussem Lachen nicht mehr raus. Aber halt, jetzt kommen die Ansagen, das wären dann schlecht gespielte Palas. Mag sein, aber bei 10 von 12 Spieler kann man sich sicher sein, dass 8 davon mindestens scheisse spielen.

Aber ich möchte den Vergelter sehen, der die komplette Dot-Batterie gegenheilt. 1x Heiliges Licht kostet den 20% seines Manas. Ja klar hat der Divine Plea. Fein, aber die 25 % Mana überlebt er nicht.
DIe Bubble. Meine Güte, die nutzt der einmal, in der Zeit gehe ich auf Range. Mit Soul-Link haut mich KEIN Pala in der Bubble aus den Socken.

Klingt irgendwie alles stark nach Mimimi.
Klar, wenn ich darauf warte, dass der Pala bei mir ist, kein Ding.


----------



## PewPew_oO (12. Mai 2009)

Sind sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach...

Ich denke, ein grosses Problem an den retris ist, dass man diese Klasse ebenso wie den Todesritter nicht so gut kennt (ausser man spielt sie selber). Informiert euch! Schaut euch Videos an, in denen Retris vermöbelt werden, aber wartet und schaut doch nicht einfach zu, wenn ein Paladin sein Bläschen macht. Es gibt keine Klasse, welche so einfach zu kiten ist, wie ein Paladin.... Sogar als Elementar-Schamane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (12. Mai 2009)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Jo, selbst mit meinem DK sind diese Typis wirklich ein Problem ... und wenn ich mit der Hexe auf einen Paladin stoße - und dann noch auf einen Retri Paladin ... lacht der sich halb tod, wenn meine Spells und Dots angeflogen kommen - die sind doch sogar so kackenddreist und stellen sich vor mir hin und warten bis ich alles rausgehauen habe, was drin ist ... und heilen sich ganz nebenbei und aller Ruhe - und wenn sie es ganz dolle treiben, werde ich zwischendurch spasseshalber mal gestunnt, bevor ich zusammengeklopft werde.. und das hat nichts mehr mit Skill haben zu tun ... das ist einfach nur albern ... und wenn das schon die Plattentragende Kriegerfraktion ähnlich beschreibt ... sollte Blizz sich mal Gedanken machen ....



Euh, doofe Frage- fear? Mit dem Hündchen unterbrechen? Dieser Arthas verschnitt- dieser instant fear, ich komm nicht auf den Namen.
kA, damit müsstest du Ihn doch vom „ruhigen hochheilen“ abhalten können, oder?



Dezi schrieb:


> wie ich solche leute HASSE, die meinen palas wärn nich op und wenn einem die klasse net passt soll mans selbst spielen..
> 
> der pala is imo absolut DIE pvp klasse.. sie IST overpowert und da könnt ihr labern was ihr wollt.. wenn ihr was andres meint, dann probiert ihr whine palas doch mal ne andre klasse aus und seht was passiert...
> 
> ...



So wie du schreibst, habe ich das Gefühl, ich hab´s mit ´nem früh pubertierenden zu tun- zumindest vom Geiste.

Ich hab einen 80er Magier, 80er Krieger, 70er warlock (wobei ich mit dem kein PvP gespielt habe, nur mal in Classic- auf lvl 39) und einen 80er Paladin.
Ich erdreiste mir zu behaupten, ich habe andere Klassen. Ich hab auf 70er Zeit mit´m Dudu von ´nem Freund gespielt, im PvP, als der kurz auf Klo musste.
So, und um es ungefähr auf deinem Niveau wiederzugeben:
Zomfg ololol Ich hab so krass derbst gecrittet alda ey die waren so opfa ey voll hart!
*räusper*
Entschuldigung- ich hoffe, du hast verstanden. Ahja, das Beispiel mit dem Druiden- ich hasse die Klasse, ich habe sie nur dieses eine Mal zwangweise gespielt (irgendwie hat er verdächtig lang auf Klo gebraucht… Egal, ich frage lieber nicht, was er getrieben hat…).

Das größte Problem, was Leute wie du haben:
Classic, BC:
„Lol, ein Pala, ey den natz ich um ist ja kein Prob lol xDDDDD !!!!!“.
So ungefähr war es bei allen Leuten. Wenn du einen Vergelter mit skill hattest, hat er dich damals umgeklatscht, woraufhin „lol, cheatah“ oder „wtf hack?!“ gekommen ist. Ein Grund, weshalb ich damals umgeskillt habe von Vergelter auf Heiler, da ich keine Lust mehr auf die Beleidigungen hatte- und heilen machte mir eh spaß…
So, nun gehen wir in den WotLK Teil:
Wir denken daran, die alte Einstellung- Pala kann nix, ist nix, dass ist wie ein Gegenstand der Ehre gibt auf 2 Beinen.
Man greift an… Und röms, der Paladin haut zu. Im Kopf von Leuten wie dir, kommt nur eine Meldung „Wat? Der macht dmg? Wie… ey nö, ey nerf alda!!“- und dann ist man tot.

Aber was rede ich… Jede Person, die halbwegs denken kann, weiß warum es kein (PvP) Balance in WoW geben kann- und das es schwachsinn ist, darüber zu reden.

*auf die Uhr schiel* Oh man… Tage an denen man nichts zu tun hat, sind so öde…


----------



## Vrost (12. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is



Veni, vidi, victus sum (ich kam, sah und wurde besiegt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weiss nicht, ob´s irgendwo zwischen Seite 2 und 17 schon steht, hab noch nicht alles durchgelesen

Zum Topic: 

Druide aus Leidenschaft, im PvP gegen Palas und Dk´s im 1-1 Opfer, Opfer, Opfer...ich hasse Palas...
Deshalb hab ich mir auch einen hochgespielt (einmal Imba bitte) - schreiben ja viele, dass das hilft...
hat es auch, Pala macht MIR keinen Spass - trotz deutlicher Vorteile im PvP gegen andere Klassen.

Da ich den Pala von beiden Sichtweisen her kenne würde ich als Nerf im PvP den Cooldown der Bubble
und von Buße erhöhen und die Anfälligkeit gegen Schatten und Natur anheben, das wäre ein fairer 
Anfang, aber die Blizz-Haltung bezüglich unterschiedlicher Fähigkeiten in PvE/PvP ist leider bekannt.


----------



## Nania (12. Mai 2009)

Palas sind in der letzten Zeit wirklich verdammt stark geworden. 
Auch im Schlachtfeld habe ich (gut, als Moonkin) wenig Chancen gegen eine Paladin. 
Da kommt die Bubble, wenn er auf 15% ist und er heilt sich komplett voll, um mir danach mit seinen diversen Stuns einen über den Schädel zu ziehen. 
Das ist nicht nur frustrierend, sondern verdammt frustrierend. 
Man hat wenig Chancen gegen jemanden, der einen solange im Stun halten kann, bis man tot ist. 

Blizzard könnte beim Balancing im Moment wirklich so einiges machen. 
Es ist mit Schurken schon besser geworden, die ich vor WotLK echt entsetzlich fand, da war zumeist nämlich das gleiche Spielchen - aber Schurken konnten sich gott sei dank nicht vollheilen, was einem doch einen Vorteil einbringen konnte.


----------



## Mitzy (12. Mai 2009)

Vrost schrieb:


> (…)
> Da ich den Pala von beiden Sichtweisen her kenne würde ich als Nerf im PvP den Cooldown der Bubble
> und von Buße erhöhen und die Anfälligkeit gegen Schatten und Natur anheben, das wäre ein fairer
> Anfang, aber die Blizz-Haltung bezüglich unterschiedlicher Fähigkeiten in PvE/PvP ist leider bekannt.



Sie sollten es eher anders machen- im Heal Tree kannste die bubble so skilln, dass du unbesiegbar bist und gleichzeitig deine Crit Chance mit Heilig Zaubern steigt.
Dieses Talent gibt es, es heißt „Heilige Macht“, und ist so tief unten im Heil Baum, dass kein Retri es skilln würde, weil er zu viel dmg verliert… Den Standard könnte man so setzen, dass „Gottes Schild“ den Zauber „Göttlicher Schutz“ ersetzt. Das Gottesschild als „Standard“ schöne 50% abfängt.
Aber die Anfälligkeit gegen Schatten und Natur- warum gerade das? Ein Heiliger Krieger ist anfällig gegen Schatten- seh ich weniger so.
Und, wenn das kommt, dann wollen Feuermagier auch eine Anfälligkeit gegen Feuer- dann kommt Eis, und am Ende vermutlich sogar Heilige Magie, wobei es ja keine „Heilige Resi“ gibt…


----------



## Paladara (12. Mai 2009)

Was IHr alle habt...

ich warte eigentloch noch auf den schrei nerf Holy Palas...vor allem von den Schurken...

die sind nur lächerlich...90% der Schurken merken erst wenn der holy den Hammer schmeisst das sie sich an seiner Aura selbst zerschnitzeln das der die Retaura anhatte...


----------



## Elicios (12. Mai 2009)

Langsam kommen mir die Tränen! Sagt mal, habt Ihr bis heute noch nicht verstanden, wie die Balance eines MMORPGs aufgebaut ist? 
Dies ist kein Ego-Shooter, bei dem jeder die gleichen Vorrausetzungen hat, flexible bei der spontanen Waffen oder Klassenwahl ist! Dies ist ein MMORPG! 
Ein MMORPG ist immer auf Gruppen-Balance ausgelegt! Dies bedeutet, zu jeder klasse gibt es verschiedene Konterklassen! Wenn Ihr euch nun einbildet, Ihr könnt in einen Gruppenspiel einen auf J. Rambo machen und versuchen alleine Euch über die Spielbalance zu stellen, habt Ihr bis dato leider nicht das geringste vom WoW-Spielprinzip begriffen!

Wenn Ihr einen Pala nicht umhauen könnt, liegt dass nicht daran, dass er OP ist, sondern dass ihr kein Teamwork betreibt!

Und ich sags noch mal: lernt erstmal das Gruppenspiel, wie es von Blizzard vorgesehen ist! Dann wenns immer noch nicht klappt, in sich gehren und mal überlegen, ob es nicht an Euch selber liegt!


----------



## silas00 (12. Mai 2009)

Über JEDE einzelne Klasse wird sich beschwert das sie OP is...
Es liegt nicht an der Klasse!
Wenn man seine Klasse beherrscht und anständiges Equip hat kann man mit jeder Klasse rocken.
Bin mit meinem Schurke früher auch immer von Palas und DK's geklatscht worden.
Heut hab ich dank Dualskillung meine PVP Skillung und gutes Equip und leg heute auch Palas und DK's.
Also legt euch gutes Equip zu, skillt euch auf PVP und gut is.
Greetz Silas


----------



## Psychonightelf (12. Mai 2009)

Was habt ihr alle mit eurem Nerven? Sagt lieber die anderen Klassen sind zu schwach statt nervt Klasse xy!
Wo kommen wir denn endgültig an wenn es so weiter geht,wahrscheinlich macht am Ende jede Klasse grad mal 200dps als 80er! *ironie* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (12. Mai 2009)

... und wir alle wissen, dass das Gruppenspielen im BG echt nicht leicht ist. 

Man verlangt ja auch gar nicht, dass jede Klasse gegen jede bestehen kann, aber wenn 8 Klassen sagen, dass sie keine oder nur eine geringe Chance gegen einen Retri-Pala haben, dann sehe ich das gar nicht mehr gebalanced an, sondern überpowert.


----------



## Lari (12. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Langsam kommen mir die Tränen! Sagt mal, habt Ihr bis heute noch nicht verstanden, wie die Balance eines MMORPGs aufgebaut ist?


Dir ist bewusst, dass es in WoW kein Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip gibt? In WAR mag das so sein, aber in WoW nicht.
Oder mal andersrum: Welche ist denn die Konterklasse eines Paladins? Und wenn es Konterklassen gibt, müsste eine Klasse nicht definierte Grenzen haben? Was kann denn ein Paladin im PvP zum Beispiel nicht?
Ich glaube du merkst, worauf ich hinaus will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (12. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Ein MMORPG ist immer auf Gruppen-Balance ausgelegt! Dies bedeutet, zu jeder klasse gibt es verschiedene Konterklassen! Wenn Ihr euch nun einbildet, Ihr könnt in einen Gruppenspiel einen auf J. Rambo machen und versuchen alleine Euch über die Spielbalance zu stellen, habt Ihr bis dato leider nicht das geringste vom WoW-Spielprinzip begriffen!




Zum welchen Klassen/trees ist denn nochmal der shadow konterklasse? Zum def-krieger? =P


----------



## unforgotten (12. Mai 2009)

naja... keine klasse ist unbesiegbar, da viele einfach selbst die "OP-Klassen" nicht im griff haben und nur 3 buttons drücken - mit meinem Diszi-Priest kann ich mich durchaus einem Pala stellen - richtiges timing zählt ... und natürlich sollte das equip einigermaßen stimmen.
Sucht Euch die Schwachstellen und immer drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ... einen alleine packt man mit glück und können... bei 2 kann man sich nur beim "sterben" zuschauen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Palas einfach nur mit einem "Mana-Problem" belastet werden, damit wäre alles etwas fairer - einen diszi bekommt man auch nur dann down wenn das mana alle ist... aber irgendwann ist es eben weg.

eines ist aber klar: ES WIRD IMMER UNTERSCHIEDE GEBEN! also hilft in bg´s nur TEAMPLAY ... leider fehlt es daran viel zu oft
Wenn ich nen Schurke immer wieder hochheile schnetztelt der auch nen Pala nieder .. also nicht nur jammern sondern mal im bg den team-modus einschalten  ;o)


----------



## Pacster (12. Mai 2009)

unforgotten schrieb:


> naja... keine klasse ist unbesiegbar, da viele einfach selbst die "OP-Klassen" nicht im griff haben und nur 3 buttons drücken - mit meinem Diszi-Priest kann ich mich durchaus einem Pala stellen - richtiges timing zählt ... und natürlich sollte das equip einigermaßen stimmen.
> Sucht Euch die Schwachstellen und immer drauf
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, dazu muss man fairerweise sagen das der Diszi so ziemlich der einzige ist, der mit der bubble keine Probleme hat weil er sie einfach schnell entfernen kann(Shadows und alle anderen haben dagegen bei guten Palas keine andere Chance als zu warten bis die bubble durch ist).


----------



## Dragó82 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe die ganzen BG Pupser denken auch dran das es neben dem Kinder Spiel Platz BG auch das echte Spiel PVE Raid gibt und da ist der Pala wirklich nicht OP. Und vor allem bin ich der einzige der es lustig findet das sich hier Hexen und DK ausweinen die Klassen wen man sie richtig spielen kann mit die stärksten im PVP sind ^^


----------



## Elicios (12. Mai 2009)

Naja BG Pupser hört sich ein bissi unfair an.. beides ist anspruchsvoll.. und nicht vergessen, die besten Raider, sind meist auch vollzügliche BG Pupser! Da würde ich mich mal fragen, an was das liegt? An der Dynamischen Spielleistung in einem Raid sicherlich nicht! Oder liegt das evtl mehr daran, dass Spieler, die auch Pvp spielen Dynamischer Raiden?


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Mai 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Naja, dazu muss man fairerweise sagen das der Diszi so ziemlich der einzige ist, der mit der bubble keine Probleme hat weil er sie einfach schnell entfernen kann(Shadows und alle anderen haben dagegen bei guten Palas keine andere Chance als zu warten bis die bubble durch ist).


Und wovor haben sie danach noch Angst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn die Bubble einmal weg ist kann sie soooo schnell nicht wieder aufgeblasen werden... also einfach warten, sich während dessen heilen und dann könnt ihr den Pala doch ganz fair umnatzen... versuchen. Die Bubble nutzt er kein zweites Mal. Das er sich zwischendurch noch heilen kann liegt halt in der Natur des Paladins, aber das können andere Klassen auch... ist also kein wirkliches Argument für einen Pala-Nerf.
Man braucht halt etwas Ausdauer und Geduld... und etwas Abstand könnte auch nicht schaden, besonders bei Stoffklassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Dragó82 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die ganzen BG Pupser denken auch dran das es neben dem Kinder Spiel Platz BG auch das echte Spiel PVE Raid gibt und da ist der Pala wirklich nicht OP.


Scheinbar ist das hier ein reiner PvP-mimimi-Fred... das Nerfs im PvP auch Einfluß aufs PvE haben scheint hier nicht zu interessieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (12. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht aber ich finde im Moment hat man doch echt Grund genug sich darüber zu beschweren, ein mimimi ist sowas von unangebracht!
> 
> Und zum Thema Ordentliches Equip, ich lauf mit 800 resi rum + noch 6% weniger dmg durch Skillung als Hexer, + 25% dmg absorb durch Soullink, dennoch werde ich im Stun downgekloppt,
> 
> hört auf Euch rauszureden, es ist einfach zu op was Ihr seid!




Ach da läuft der Hase, der TE ist Hexer.

WO WARST DU DENN mit deinem mimimi, als zu Beginn von BC die Hexer vollkommen überpowert waren im pvp ?? Ach nee, lass mich raten, da war deine Welt wahrscheinlich vollkommen in Ordnung, ne ? Da haste dir deinen Hexer wahrscheinlich gemacht und solange man selber die Spitze der Nahrungskette ist, jo, da ist alles Klasse mit der Balance. 

Und dann laufen andere, die Jahrelang Lachnummern waren im pvp, einem diesen Rang mal ab, sind auch mal am Zug. Huch, es reicht plötzlich nicht mehr, nur mitm Kopp über die Tastatur zu rollen um einen Kampf zu gewinnen, DA fällt es den Damen und Herren plötzlich ein, hier was von Gerechtigkeit und Balance zu faseln.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (12. Mai 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ach da läuft der Hase, der TE ist Hexer.
> 
> WO WARST DU DENN mit deinem mimimi, als zu Beginn von BC die Hexer vollkommen überpowert waren im pvp ?? Ach nee, lass mich raten, da war deine Welt wahrscheinlich vollkommen in Ordnung, ne ? Da haste dir deinen Hexer wahrscheinlich gemacht und solange man selber die Spitze der Nahrungskette ist, jo, da ist alles Klasse mit der Balance.
> 
> Und dann laufen andere, die Jahrelang Lachnummern waren im pvp, einem diesen Rang mal ab, sind auch mal am Zug. Huch, es reicht plötzlich nicht mehr, nur mitm Kopp über die Tastatur zu rollen um einen Kampf zu gewinnen, DA fällt es den Damen und Herren plötzlich ein, hier was von Gerechtigkeit und Balance zu faseln.



/sign

and.... made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (12. Mai 2009)

ja so is das eben, wenn man seine göttlichen kräfte verliert und die ein anderer mal ausprobieren darf wird gleich der käse zum whine serviert. ich find das mein pala nix im pvp reist, liegt aber auch daran das ich da einfach kein plan für habe, wow ist ja aber auch ein pve spiel un deshalb is mir pvp wayne. soll sich die, die pvp haben wollen ein spiel mit pvp als hauptaugenmerk nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (12. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass es in WoW kein Stein-Schere-Papier Prinzip gibt? In WAR mag das so sein, aber in WoW nicht.
> Oder mal andersrum: Welche ist denn die Konterklasse eines Paladins? Und wenn es Konterklassen gibt, müsste eine Klasse nicht definierte Grenzen haben? Was kann denn ein Paladin im PvP zum Beispiel nicht?
> Ich glaube du merkst, worauf ich hinaus will
> 
> ...




Wie schon gesagt, Arkan mage dot hexer und gut gespielte schurken.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (12. Mai 2009)

kleinehex schrieb:


> also pvp is sicher net so mein ding, hab nen ms krieger, nur so zum spass, hat aber mittlerweile auch 600 abhärtung!
> so nun zu dem um was es mir geht, hab vorher da irgenwo in nen beitrag gelesen, wie ms reinhauen, 9k crit und so, also die meisten crits liegen so um 3-5 k die ich mit meinen krieger mache^^ nur ein einzigesmal hatte ich nen 15k execute bei nen mage, sonst sind diese zahlen irgendwo meiner meinung nach weit übertrieben!




 warn vergleich mit 10k dmg vom pala oder 9k dmg vom ms und dan noch den 50% weniger heal effekt was einem wohl lieber ist^^


----------



## joszy (12. Mai 2009)

war gestern mit meinen pala in BG... und ich dachte ich hätte nen magneten im hintern....

12 allies kloppen und doten mich zu als wenn ich der einzigste hordler im bg wäre... lol

klar ich lag ratzfatz im dreck.... und?

is nen spiel... mal gewinnt man mal verliert man...


----------



## Jahmaydoh (12. Mai 2009)

joszy schrieb:


> war gestern mit meinen pala in BG... und ich dachte ich hätte nen magneten im hintern....
> 
> 12 allies kloppen und doten mich zu als wenn ich der einzigste hordler im bg wäre... lol
> 
> ...


seht ihr. palas gehören mal ordentlich gebufft. halten nicht mal 12 gegner aus. oder doch eher l2p?^^ (spass)


----------



## OMGlooool (12. Mai 2009)

was ich von palas halte?
palas sind nicht besser und nicht schlechter als jede andere klasse und wurden schon längst generft.
Wenn im bg viele palas rumhängen heist dass ja nicht, dass palas die besten sind oder?
die x:0 stats kommen nur daher dass sie plattenträger sind und sich trotzdem heilen können und die bubble rettet ihnen das leben.
Richtig viel bringt ihnen das aber auch nicht. Wenn Ich einen pala angeife zieh ich in meistens ab.
Und Ich bin Hexer.


----------



## Shrukan (12. Mai 2009)

Palas gehören zu den Burstklassen, dazu noch Meele.
Können heilen, tragen Platte, können tanken.

So viel zu World of Meelecraft, das wird das ganze Addon so bleiben
dass jede Meele-Klasse einen Vorteil gegen andere hat.


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Mai 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> seht ihr. *palas gehören mal ordentlich gebufft. halten nicht mal 12 gegner aus*. oder doch eher l2p?^^ (spass)


Aber echt ey, so schwer scheints ja dann doch nicht zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Blizz, giev Pala-Godmode plzzzz...!!!!einseinself* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
...natürlich Spontanzauber, ohne CD und Null Manakosten, erlernbar ab Geburt, mit Mööörderheal, Gruppensheep, LebendLoot und GruppenBob-DauerAbo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (12. Mai 2009)

Interessant: Palaspieler scheinen es richtgi zu finden, dass sie verhältnismäßig Stark aufgestellt sind:

Einige der besten Buffs im Spiel, Platten tragen, besten Single Target Heal, Bubble, Burstdamage, Silence, Manarückerstattung wenn man geheilt wird...

Das das Balancing früher schlecht war bedeutet nicht das Bliz es nur verschieben mußte um alles ins Lot zu bringen.

Es ist weiterhin schlecht und die vielen Banadins und Dk-Sauce im BG und Arena beweisen es doch!


----------



## Jahmaydoh (12. Mai 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Interessant: Palaspieler scheinen es richtgi zu finden, dass sie verhältnismäßig Stark aufgestellt sind:
> 
> Einige der besten Buffs im Spiel, Platten tragen, besten Single Target Heal, Bubble, Burstdamage, Silence, Manarückerstattung wenn man geheilt wird...


ja. und das alles in einer skillung! -.-


----------



## Killerhexer (12. Mai 2009)

bubbe machste einfach massenbannung.!

und sobald dieser "Nerf" kommt werden eh alle palas mimimin dann gibts nen repatch dann wieder der rest und so weiter...

und naja palaspielen ist ja auch toll abern ur tank und healpala retri sucks und zudem der 2 palas hat sag ich nur ein zweifachkiddy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killerhexer (12. Mai 2009)

upps vergessen xD sobald palas ihren kreuzfahrerstoß und diesen anderen schlag gemacht haben sowie richturteil machen die auch weniger schaden 

burstdmgklasse eben


----------



## Elicios (12. Mai 2009)

Jeder konnte sich bei der Charaktererstellung entscheiden:

Möchte ich direkt am Feind agieren, oder möchte ich lieber in sicherer Distanz zum Feind stehen und lustig dmg fahren?! 
Aber bitte nicht heulen, wenn Ihr die Nahkämpfer an euch rankommen lasst! Sonst: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLFAJchrEr0


----------



## Ighov (12. Mai 2009)

Arachnit schrieb:


> Es ist doch immer wieder belustigend, wie sehr kleine Schurken oder Mages rumweinen, weil sie einen Paladin mit PV gear nicht klein bekommen ^^
> 
> Es zeigt nur zwei Dinge:
> 
> ...


/sign


----------



## Ighov (12. Mai 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Interessant: Palaspieler scheinen es richtgi zu finden, dass sie verhältnismäßig Stark aufgestellt sind:
> 
> Einige der besten Buffs im Spiel, Platten tragen, besten Single Target Heal, Bubble, Burstdamage, Silence, Manarückerstattung wenn man geheilt wird...
> 
> ...


Du liest keine patchnotes ,oder ?! Manarückersattung bei Heilung war einmal .... Einige der besten Buffs um Spiel? Ausdauer buff mit knapp +3k life is also ok ....Silence ? hm ist mir neu , es sei denn du meinst die 3 Sekunden von Hammer der Gerechtigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...besten singeltarget heal ? Jo und ? Heul ich rum weil Schami besten Gruppenheal hat ? Nein! ...Burstdmg ? Na und ? haben andere Klassen auch :O ..Bubble ? find ich teilweise selber OP , aber was solls , jede Klasse hat etwas , was OP ist!

Viele Leute begreifens einfach nicht , dass man ein Mittelding zwischen PvP und PvE finden MUSS!


----------



## Mitzy (12. Mai 2009)

Syrras schrieb:


> Interessant: Palaspieler scheinen es richtgi zu finden, dass sie verhältnismäßig Stark aufgestellt sind:
> 
> Einige der besten Buffs im Spiel, Platten tragen, besten Single Target Heal, Bubble, Burstdamage, Silence, Manarückerstattung wenn man geheilt wird...
> 
> ...



Jup, ich bin mit meinem Tank Pala immer im Heal Meter ganz oben, wie auch beim DMG, Silencen ololol pack ich easy und Mana Rückerstattung ist auch 0 Problemo.

Heilige... Kuh, du hast absolut einen Dreck an Ahnung von einem Paladin.
Der Heil Paladin hat genau EINEN Silence, den besten Single Target Heal UND KEINEN AE HEAL DAFÜR, eine bubble, "dmg", und keine Manarückersttatung wenn er einen heal bekommt.
Der Tank Paladin hat ZWEI Silence, heilt vermutlich herzlich wenig, eine bubble die er tunlichst NICHT zünden sollte, "dmg", Manarückerstattung wenn er´s skillt. Wobei da noch viel besser "Vom Licht behütet" (ist es das?) ist...
Der Vergelter hat sicher nich den besten Single Target heal, hat ´ne bubble- jo!, Burstdmg- soll unüblich sein bei einer DMG SKILLUNG, 2 Möglichkeiten zu silencen (oder?) und hat auch keine Manarückerstattung beim geheilt werden.

Bitte, tu mir ein gefallen, geh mit was giftigem spielen und steck´s dir in den Mund *roleeyes*... Wenn du´s schon getan haben solltest, war meine Einschätzung deiner Intelligenz richtig. Solltest du es nicht getan haben, helf ich dir gerne- giftige Sachen haben meist einen Totenkopf auf der Flasche...

Der Heil Paladin hat keinen AE Heal- dafür aber den besten Single target heal.
Der Tank Paladin baut schnell viel aggro auf- kassiert dafür mehr dmg, wenn auch nicht soviel mehr.
Der Vergelter haut mittelmäßigem dmg raus.

Das war auf´s PvE bezogen. Im PvP- ganz ehrlich, wer das noch zockt hat doch sowieso einen an der Fahne. Ich habe bis WotLK immer als Holy Pala oder Frostmage gespielt, aber jetzt ist es zum... ach, dass Wort schreibe ich nicht.
Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, was du da schreibst, muss ich wirklich von einem 13-jährigen ausgehen, der beim großen Bruder gesehen hat, wie er deine lvl 5 Nachtelfe aus den Socken gehauen hat...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist Blizzard bekannt. Sie arbeiten dran.



"was haltet ihr von dieser Klasse im Moment?"

Ich find sie sche*ße. Paladine sollten keine Hordler sein. Genauso wenig wie die Horde kein "süßes knuddeliges" Elfen Volk brauch, brauchen wir auch keine schwulen Paladine.

/flame inc --> i don´t care.


----------



## Syrras (12. Mai 2009)

Da kommen die Kiddies aus der Schule...

Palas dürfen, das:

Palas  müssen das skillen, das zählt nicht.

Gehts noch?


----------



## Gunro (12. Mai 2009)

Hmm ich finde Palas an sich net schlimm (hab einen auf 43)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber in Arenas sollten find ich die Bubble Gesperrt werden. Ich als armer kleiner Schurke hau die mit meinem Partner immer auf 3 % oder dann erst mal bubble an und hochgeheilt was das zeug hält. Das ist find ich genauso wie als wenn nen Shami sein Erdele oder Feuerele totem aufstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlaa (12. Mai 2009)

an die paladine hier - ok ihr spielt die klasse euch mag es vllt gefahlen das ihr so stark im pvp und pve seit aber spielt mal eine andere klasse wie mage hunter oderso und macht mal nen bg wo 90% plattenträger sind ( pala ) oder macht mal duelle gegen paladine die euch in den paar sec runterhauen wo man in stun ist aber man komplet s6 habt.... 
mal schaun was ihr dan zum pala sagen würdet ....


----------



## Squirly (12. Mai 2009)

Moin, moin!
Also, ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich über so etwas so aufregen kann. Kein Wunder, dass viele hier über "OP-Klassen" rumwhinen, wenn sie sich schon während des Kampfes überlegen, welcher Titel ihr gleich erstellter "Flame-Thread" haben wird, anstatt einfach mal seine Klassenfähigkeiten zu usen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das einzige, was wirklich nervt, sind die ganzen Heerscharen von DK´s und Neu-Pala´s, die rerollt haben, weil sie mit ihren Schurken, Droods, etc. in BC auf 1200er Wertung gezockt haben und woanders (BG, PvE) auch keinen Stich hatten und meinen, das sie jetzt die High-Skiller sind! Da kann ich nur sagen, free-honor-kills.... Wer gg. solchen Leuten abgeleecht wird, sollte vllt. auch rerollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielt man jedoch gg. nen richtig guten Paladin, wird es schwer, so schwer wie gg. jede andere gut gespielte Klasse auch. Dass da der Paladin gerade nen Vorteil hat ist klar, aber NEVERMIND.... ist halt PvP!

Und ausserdem ist eh bald wieder ne andere Klasse dran, denn Blizz hat jetzt ja erreicht, dass es mehr, bzw. viele Palas gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Elicios (12. Mai 2009)

Man, man, man, Mitzy.. da hast jetzt mal richtig einen vom Stapel gelassen!
Nun erklärt sich für mich die Pala-Ingame Typofarbe „rosa“


----------



## Männchen (12. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



Jo, die Bubble sehe ich schon als ungerecht im PVP an. Es ist eigentlich eine Schutzfunktion, in welcher der Paladin aber immun gegen wirklich alles ist und in der Zeit munter metzeln kann. 
Einfache Lösung im PVP wäre: Bubble = keine Möglichkeit Schaden auszuteilen.


----------



## Doomsta (12. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Ich find sie sche*ße. Paladine sollten keine Hordler sein. Genauso wenig wie die Horde kein "süßes knuddeliges" Elfen Volk brauch, brauchen wir auch keine schwulen Paladine.


/sign .


----------



## Jahmaydoh (12. Mai 2009)

Kremlaa schrieb:


> an die paladine hier - ok ihr spielt die klasse euch mag es vllt gefahlen das ihr so stark im pvp und pve seit aber spielt mal eine andere klasse wie mage hunter oderso und macht mal nen bg wo 90% plattenträger sind ( pala ) oder macht mal duelle gegen paladine die euch in den paar sec runterhauen wo man in stun ist aber man komplet s6 habt....
> mal schaun was ihr dan zum pala sagen würdet ....


laut buffed profil keinen 80er Char aber s6?? faszinierend...
aber egal, hauptsache mal mitgemacht beim klassenflamen XD


----------



## Feremus (12. Mai 2009)

ich persönlich finde das dieser schwächung des palas ubegründet ist . der pala ist ganz ok ausgeglichen was das mithalten mit anderen klassen . es kommt immer darauf an wie man seine klasse spielt . jeder hat unterschiedlichen steal und art zu spielen und ihr dürft nicht vergessen das die einzelnen klassen ein unterschiedlichen equipstatus haben . daher finde ich blizzard wird wissen was sie tuen . ich finde antast immer nach nerfs zu flammen, solte man schneesturm untehaltung  lieber unterstützen in form von konstrucktiven vorschlägen was man verbessern kann an den klassen oder an der welt von wow selbst .


----------



## Sascha_BO (12. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Jeder konnte sich bei der Charaktererstellung entscheiden:
> 
> Möchte ich direkt am Feind agieren, oder möchte ich lieber in sicherer Distanz zum Feind stehen und lustig dmg fahren?!
> Aber bitte nicht heulen, wenn Ihr die Nahkämpfer an euch rankommen lasst! Sonst: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLFAJchrEr0


Ich glaub das kannste noch so oft erwähnen, der Stoff-PvP´ler an sich wird nie Verständnis dafür aufbringen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Kremlaa schrieb:


> ...spielt mal eine andere klasse wie mage hunter oderso und macht mal nen bg wo 90% plattenträger sind ( pala ) oder macht mal duelle gegen paladine die euch in den paar sec runterhauen wo man in stun ist aber man komplet s6 habt....
> mal schaun was ihr dan zum pala sagen würdet ....


Erwartest Du ernsthaft eine Chancengleichheit, wenn ein Stoffi eine Platte an sich rankommen läßt und mit ihm in den Nahkampf geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlaa (12. Mai 2009)

Jahmaydoh schrieb:


> laut buffed profil keinen 80er Char aber s6?? faszinierend...
> aber egal, hauptsache mal mitgemacht beim klassenflamen XD



Naja mein buffed profil wurde schon seit nen halbes jahr ca. nicht mehr akulasiert das ich diesen blasccrafter der die chars upt nicht mehr benutze


----------



## Scotch (12. Mai 2009)

Haha du bist so ne Lachnummer...besorg dir einfach richtiges Equip und lern zu spielen.
Ich hab nicht wirklich Probleme mit Vergeltern und ich hab 0 Abhärtung.

Oh man langsam sollten Weinthreats verboten werden.


----------



## Anni®! (12. Mai 2009)

Glaub der Thread hier bricht die 2k Seiten grenze wenn der nicht bald geschlossen wird ...

Wayne Stempel auspacken, auf Pala´s Hirn draufhaun und auf diesem loladin whine thread. 
Das doch n ewiger Teufelskreis. Einer behauptet das - der andere widerspricht - der andere flamet wieder - der nächste fängt wieder was neues an zu meckern usw. 

Gegeneinander anscheißen wegen einem sinnlosen Thema


----------



## king1608 (12. Mai 2009)

Wat ma: Mimimimimimimimi
Wann hat das mal ein Ende ? Ich Zogge selbst nicht Paladin als Main und mein PvP Krieger macht so gut wie jeden Pala Tod !!!!
Es ist so..oke nen Hexer sollte sich schon Hüten aber "Unbesiegbar" sind die nicht.


----------



## mcgunn (12. Mai 2009)

pala töten is kein problem hab einen zweitchar mit pala und queste mit meinen freund, der selten spielt (Nachtelf-Jäger). Nach jeden mal fortbilden probieren wir unsre neuen Fähigkeiten an uns aus. dh. wir killen uns gegenseitig. In den niedrigen stufen, bevor er ein pet hatte war er immer down, jetzt je nach pet. Gutes Pet pala tod.

Mein Hauptchar is ein priester (momentan 50 diszi - heilig). Wenn i voll gebuffed bin is kommt darauf an, wie schnell i mich selber heilen kann und wie lang meine mana hält. Hält sie durch sterben die palas auch. krieger find ich da schlimmer so bald sie an mich rankommen.

So zur info i spiel eigentlich kein pvp. Erfahrungen hab i einfach per herausforderung als fun gemacht und da hat es mir auch spass gemacht. Zu arenen hab ich bis jetzt noch keine zeit gehabt, bzw war mir das warten zu lange.

finde jede klasse hat seine vor und nachteile. welche man nach seinen eigenen interessen aussuchen sollte. 

so das war mein senf


----------



## Xplaya (12. Mai 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Jo, die Bubble sehe ich schon als ungerecht im PVP an. Es ist eigentlich eine Schutzfunktion, in welcher der Paladin aber immun gegen wirklich alles ist und in der Zeit munter metzeln kann.
> Einfache Lösung im PVP wäre: Bubble = keine Möglichkeit Schaden auszuteilen.



FAIL 

Man Patchnotes lesen ftw in der Bubble kann man nur noch 50% des Schadens fahren . 
Und wenn ein Paladin die Bubble braucht um andere umzuhauen , dann ist Er arm .  
Du kannst dich in ihr nur noch selber Heilen und das nicht mal mehr solange , bei den ganzen Krieger und Priestern die es dir dispellen können .


----------



## discotiiia (12. Mai 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Ach da läuft der Hase, der TE ist Hexer.
> 
> Da haste dir deinen Hexer wahrscheinlich gemacht und solange man selber die Spitze der Nahrungskette ist, jo, da ist alles Klasse mit der Balance.



Trotzdem ändert das nichts daran das doch irgendwo alle eine Chance darauf haben sollten auch mal siegreich aus einem Kampf hervorzugehen, natürlich gehört da bei jeder Klasse mehr oder weniger Übung und Taktik dazu, trotzdem sollte es einfach nicht UNMÖGLICH sein gegen jemand auf deiner Lvlstufe zu gewinnen.



Lord_Drac0 schrieb:


> ich find das mein pala nix im pvp reist,



Also da kann ich nur eins sagen : L2P, du machst was gewaltig falsch.



Lord_Drac0 schrieb:


> wow ist ja aber auch ein pve spiel un deshalb is mir pvp wayne.



ääh hab ich da was falsch verstanden oder geht es in diesem Spiel unter anderem um den ewig währenden Kampf zwischen der Allianz und der Horde?? Warte mal, spiele ich nicht Horde?? Ist es dann nicht sozusagen meine heilige Pflicht euch süßen SChönlingswesen ordentlich aufs dach zu geben?? Heisst das dann nicht Pvp???


----------



## AoC.Virtus (12. Mai 2009)

Am besten de TE immer und immer wieder mit einem DK umhauen ! Damit er mal wieder neu heulen kann. 
Man sind hier viele arm dran..... 

Ohne Abhärtung geht man nun mal nicht in einem BG!


----------



## Salflur (12. Mai 2009)

Und die Abhärtung zaubern wir uns aus den Zehen oder was?


----------



## Chaosstep (12. Mai 2009)

wenigstens kann der pala kein handauflegen in der arena machen das is immerhin was...oder hab ich was verpasst? wenn ja klärt mich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

außerdem hat mein warri kumpel immer schnell den finger über dem "Bubble-Brecher" wodurch ein pala sich bei uns über eine reichlich verkürzte dauer seiner Bubble ärgern kann.
was jetzt noch fehlen würd wäre armee der Toten in der Arena *op Inc* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

Xplaya schrieb:


> Und wenn ein Paladin die Bubble braucht um andere umzuhauen , dann ist Er arm .


sind aber sehr sehr sehr viele Paladine arm. So gut wie JEDER paladin nutz bubble in der Arena.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Am besten de TE immer und immer wieder mit einem DK umhauen ! Damit er mal wieder neu heulen kann.
> Man sind hier viele arm dran.....
> 
> Ohne Abhärtung geht man nun mal nicht in einem BG!



wie bekommt man dann abhärtung wenn man jetz nit mal mehr ins BG gehen darf wenn man nicht grade mr. paladin oder mr. Dk oder auch 2k resilence monster heißt?


----------



## discotiiia (12. Mai 2009)

was ist der bubble brecher?


----------



## Elicios (12. Mai 2009)

Mir fällt nur noch eins ein http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8vINCq_IAI


----------



## OMGlooool (12. Mai 2009)

hier nochmal zwei beispiele zur Aufstellung von Palas auf meinem Realmpool

http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/5914/wo...50409113316.jpg

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/472/wowsc...51009184212.jpg

da soll nochmal wer sagen, palas wären overpowert.
hexer wohl eher^^


----------



## infinity85 (12. Mai 2009)

sehr amüsant. hab mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen aber das mimi ist echt großes kino. hab selber nen pala der bis bc main war. kenne daher die höhen und tiefen die man mit dem pala bis heut so durchgemacht hat und kann nur sagen das palas jetzt mal das glück haben und schaden fahren sei ihnen auch mal gegönnt (wird sich schon noch wieder ändern befürchte ich).  leider muß ja heute alles einfach sein und jeder gegner nach 2 tasten drücken im staub liegen und man selbst nicht hirn und können haben um was zu schaffen. man siehts im pve wenn man mal mehr als 2x mal wiped sind die leute weg od haben urplötzlich nen disco von 3 stunden und geht im pvp weiter mit "ist ja alles so gemein...mmiiimmmiii mmmmiiiiii....der böse pala haut meinen stoffie um weil er zu nah an mir dran ist....."


bin übrigens dafür das wenn pala so generft werden sollen, dann bitte auch hexer fear weggenommen kriegen und schurken stun, fury krieger bitte nurnoch 1 zweihandschwert tragen dürfen, dudu´s sich nicht in bären sondern in teddys verwandeln, jäger statt pfeilen/kugeln nurnoch watte verschiessen, magier nichtmehr sheepen können und schamis anstatt totem´s dominosteine aufstellen. dk´s einen dauerbuff bekommen der sie zwingt sich mit rasierklingen zu ritzen da sie ja eh nur emo paladine sind.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> hier nochmal zwei beispiele zur Aufstellung von Palas auf meinem Realmpool
> 
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/5914/wo...50409113316.jpg
> 
> ...



2 screens von irgendwelchen random BGs, sagen effektiv null aus.
intressanter sind da schon statistiken die beispielsweise die  gesamte s5 betrachten:
http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=74231

Natürlich mag nun jeder dahergelaufene random meinen: Aber schau mal auf meinem Server gibts spieler blablabla der hat auch den gladi titel geholt und das als HEXER oder WARRI! also liegts doch nur daran wie man seine klasse spielt und nun l2p du b00n.

Natürlich hat JEDE Klasse nen Gldai titel, natürlich gibts auf vielen servern leute die es gepackt haben gladi zu werden ohne DK / Pala. DENNOCH, stehen beispielsweise die 1.62% WARRI gladis in absolut KEINEM verhältnis zu den 31.07% Pala Gladis. Allein an diesen Zahlen kann sich jeder mathematische Embryo an den Fingern abzählen das Paladine zu s5 overpowered (in welcher Art und Weise [ob set-up des teams, skillung oder what ever] auch immer ist in dem Fall absolut egal)  gewesen sein müssen, oder wie erklärt ihr euch eine dermaßen unausgeglichene verteilung der Gladi Titel in s5 auf den unterschiedlichen Klassen?
-------> Die Teams die nen Gladi Titel erhalten haben, haben zu 41,36% nen Deathknight im team gehabt und zu 59,26% nen Paladin im Team gehabt.<------- 
im 3v3 siehts da nicht anders aus!
* Da lässt sich nichts schön reden.*
Und nu close hier


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...




Ich sag dir mit Jägern ist das schlimmer.

Man hat Raid zu finden, es werden manchmal alle Klassen gesucht, ausser Jäger, das ist schlimmer als DKs.
Vor allem dieser Dual-Speck hat echt geholfen, Klasse Blizz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Echt klasse.


----------



## xDeadherox (12. Mai 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> Wenn Palas schwer zu spielen wäre, dann wär es ja noch ok, aber die müssen gegen pve chars bzw stoffies und leder trager nur Stun drüken und 1, 2 und 3 hintereinander drücken und am schluss vielleicht noch hammer machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL Was willst du auch als PvE ler auf dem Bg? wenn du da umgehauen wirst selberschuld. Außerdem kann man mit skill viel wet machen. Ich als Pala habe z.b. keine chance gegen einen gut gespielten Hexer. Also net mekern sondern spielen lernen.
UND WENN EUCH DAS ALLES NICHT PASST UND NUR AN WOW MECKERN MÜSST DANN HÖRT AUF DAMIT.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> sind aber sehr sehr sehr viele Paladine arm. So gut wie JEDER paladin nutz bubble in der Arena.




Jo man ist eher arm wenn man seine Klassenfertigkeiten nicht kennt und ausnutzt.
In WC3 hatten die Palas auch Bubble.

Also warum sollte ein Pala nicht bubble benutzen wenn ich als Jäger zb. Totstellen benutze?
Nur blöd finde ich das man auch andere Heilen kann, sich selbst wäre ok aber andere noch zu heilen wäre OP.
Naja aber lieber das als wie in WC3 dass Pala Heals Instant sind^^


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Jo man ist eher arm wenn man seine Klassenfertigkeiten nicht kennt und ausnutzt.
> In WC3 hatten die Palas auch Bubble.
> 
> Also warum sollte ein Pala nicht bubble benutzen wenn ich als Jäger zb. Totstellen benutze?
> ...




des was ich geschrieben hatte war auf ein Zitat bezogen, natürlich nutzen alle Palas ihre bubble in der arena.
Mein Vorposter meinte man wäre "arm" wenn man als Pala seine bubble im pvp nutzt, daher mein post.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2009)

xDeadherox schrieb:


> LOL Was willst du auch als PvE ler auf dem Bg? wenn du da umgehauen wirst selberschuld. Außerdem kann man mit skill viel wet machen. Ich als Pala habe z.b. keine chance gegen einen gut gespielten Hexer. Also net mekern sondern spielen lernen.
> UND WENN EUCH DAS ALLES NICHT PASST UND NUR AN WOW MECKERN MÜSST DANN HÖRT AUF DAMIT.




Da muss ich gegenargumentieren: Ich als guter Jäger hab mit meiner PvE Ausrüstung (Wobei inzwischen 2 sachen S5 sind) keine chance gegen nen Pala, egal ob er PvP oder PvE Gear hat. Der haut mich einfach mit 3 schlägen um (Obwohl ich 24k Life hab).

Also im BG hat skill weniger verloren als viele denken. In der Arena ist es noch anders.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Da muss ich gegenargumentieren: Ich als guter Jäger hab mit meiner PvE Ausrüstung (Wobei inzwischen 2 sachen S5 sind) keine chance gegen nen Pala, egal ob er PvP oder PvE Gear hat. Der haut mich einfach mit 3 schlägen um (Obwohl ich 24k Life hab).
> 
> Also im BG hat skill weniger verloren als viele denken. In der Arena ist es noch anders.



yep.


----------



## EisblockError (12. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> des was ich geschrieben hatte war auf ein Zitat bezogen, natürlich nutzen alle Palas ihre bubble in der arena.
> Mein Vorposter meinte man wäre "arm" wenn man als Pala seine bubble im pvp nutzt, daher mein post.



Ich wollte dir mit dem Post ja auch nur zustimmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (12. Mai 2009)

ohja die palas sind zu op zurzeit ich verreck selbst mit mein krieger der knapp 600abhärtung in pvp eq hat in stunn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (12. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Das Problem ist Blizzard bekannt. Sie arbeiten dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, und uns ist jetzt was ganz anderes bekannt lol...


Take care  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (12. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> hier nochmal zwei beispiele zur Aufstellung von Palas auf meinem Realmpool
> 
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/5914/wo...50409113316.jpg
> 
> ...



wenn du nur ein wenig ahnung von bg´s hast....sollte dir klar sein dass der gesamtdmg überhaupt nichts aussagt. post mal recount mit dazu....da steht dann bestimmt; saat der verderbnis 90%


----------



## Xplaya (12. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> des was ich geschrieben hatte war auf ein Zitat bezogen, natürlich nutzen alle Palas ihre bubble in der arena.
> Mein Vorposter meinte man wäre "arm" wenn man als Pala seine bubble im pvp nutzt, daher mein post.



Ne ich meinte nicht , dass wenn ein Paladin (also Ich) seine Bubble benutzt , er arm ist . Ich meine das so wenn ich als Paladin Bubble benutze um Schaden anzurichten , dass ist einfach Ineffektiv = Arm . 
Srry wenn es falsch rüber gekommen ist . Ich benutze ja auch Bubble in der Arena , aber nur um CC zu brechen oder haufen weise Dots zu entfernen oder mich zu Heilen .


----------



## Karvon (12. Mai 2009)

Ja hallo liebe WoWler,

das Thema find ich etwas komisch, nur weil Pala Bubble hat und sich heilen kann, muss man auch ehrlich sagen, dass ein schlecht equipter pala eher Opfer im PvP. Jede Klasse super equipt und natürlich ist auch skill vorrausgesetzt kann extrem geilen dmg machen bzw Paladine besiegen! Sogar ich als Schami schaff das...

...also, weniger heul mehr gear sammeln =) Egal welche Klasse, jede hat ihre vor- und nachteile....in diesem sinne, machts gut!


Mfg


----------



## Joey_Thefirst (12. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es nicht das Problem, dass Palas zuviel Dmg machen oder so (naja starke Oh-SHit!-buttons haben sie ja), sondern das sie zu einfach zu spielen sind! 
Bäm cooldowns raus hauen und dann: 
1. Mob tot  oder 2. nochmal das ganze 
Sehr viel skill erforderlich... nicht!
Blizz hat aber auch schonmal genannt das sie mit dem Pala wie er atm zu spielen ist (mit den ganzen CDs) nicht zufrieden sind. Ich hoffe auf keinen Nerf in Sachen Dmg sondern in Sachen Spielskillerforderlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridl (12. Mai 2009)

Lass die Palas mal in ruhe die hab 3 Jahr wirklich garnix drauf gehabt, jeder darf mal over powert im bg's

und wemm es nicht passt, geh sterben ^^

ich behand pala's wie Terria mit Maulkorb, sie wollen nur spielen und beißen kann er nur wenn man sich zu doof anstellt.

ausdem Nerf die palas und ihr flammt die dk's. nerf dk's und ihr flammt die schurken, hunter

und die generft schrein mimimii !


Ich sag nur 1 dazu .... I am Shamen, I am imbar !


----------



## DenOne (12. Mai 2009)

Jaja alle wollen den Paladin nerf ?
echt ja ... alle mit ihren nerf von den Paladinen , Paladine hatten lang genug ihren nerf gehabt wo sie keinen schaden gemacht haben  nix gemacht haben..
alle sagen immer Paladine sind Op jeder kennt die Pala Bubble wems net gefällt sollte selber Paladin spielen ^^....
ich finds echt zum kotzen mit eurem nerf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Paladin hatte seinen nerf genug und jetzt kann er nunmal auch im PvE mit dem schaden mithalten ;D


----------



## Wolfi1899 (12. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Jup, ich bin mit meinem Tank Pala immer im Heal Meter ganz oben, wie auch beim DMG, Silencen ololol pack ich easy und Mana Rückerstattung ist auch 0 Problemo.
> 
> Heilige... Kuh, du hast absolut einen Dreck an Ahnung von einem Paladin.
> Der Heil Paladin hat genau EINEN Silence, den besten Single Target Heal UND KEINEN AE HEAL DAFÜR, eine bubble, "dmg", und keine Manarückersttatung wenn er einen heal bekommt.
> ...



Erstens du bist nur bischen besser als er.

PALADIN hat keinen silence ausser als tank. 

Der BLUTELF hat einen silence. Ausserdem ist der protadin der, der am wenigsten schaden frisst.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (12. Mai 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> hier nochmal zwei beispiele zur Aufstellung von Palas auf meinem Realmpool
> 
> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/5914/wo...50409113316.jpg
> 
> ...


kommt auf skill drauf an, bin retadin mit full deadly eq, und bin immer ganz oben (heiler im rücken ftw! ^^) schaffe ich aber auch ohne


----------



## Urengroll (12. Mai 2009)

Na, woran sterben Paladine am meisten?

Richtig, an Blasenschwäche...................^^


----------



## Nakrion (12. Mai 2009)

Sry, aber das Argument das Palas zu einfach zu spielen sind zieht nicht, seit WotlK haben viele Klassen nur noch ein paar Buttons die sie verwenden (2-4 Spamm buttons + Oh-shit buttons)

Das typische Szenario mit dem Schurke im PvP (vorzugsweise Arena):

Schurke --> Stealth

von hinten anschleichen

Mordlust  ---> 20k+ (mit 2 x 2.60 Waffe)

Ergebnis: Stoffi tot


Szenario mit Warri: 

Anstürmen

Mortal Strike

Klingensturm

Ergebnis: Stoffi tot



Fakt ist: Nicht der Pala ist im PvP inzwischen einfacher zu spielen sondern fast alle Klassen (außer ein paar Ausnahmen)
Dennoch braucht man noch Skill (was ja viele Leute leider nicht mehr haben) um seine Klasse perfekt zu beherrschen.

Der große Nachteil des Palas ist es, dass er, sobald die cooldowns draußen sind, nicht mehr unterbrechen kann, was vielen Klassen durch diverse Fähigkeiten möglich ist. Außerdem: WTF? Bubble kann despellt werden (siehe Warri)

Und ich nehme es vorweg: Ich bin Paladinspieler aber für PvP ist immer noch der Schurke da weil Pala nach den ersten 10 sek + bubble 5 Minuten lang das Opfer im bg schlechthin ist.


----------



## Lokibu (12. Mai 2009)

Jo Palas sind klasse. Healpalas sollten eher mal verbessert werden. Meistens habe ich nen CC drauf, mache Angstblase, dann habe ich nach paar Minuten wieder nen CC. Super Sache und Hots habe ich auch keine. Bin voll überpowert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Zum Heilen in Arena komme ich nur, wenn mich die Gegner vergessen.

Keine Ahnung auf welchen Server ihr spielt, aber bei uns gibts nur DKs.


----------



## Elicios (12. Mai 2009)

Ach, kann kommen was möchte, für mich ist und bleibt der Paladin einfach  wie eh und jeh http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-A1VMDHtpc...feature=related
Da ändert auch mal ein bissi dmg nichts dran


----------



## Dominau (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde dass was ihr hier macht, total Bannne!!!

Bei jeder Erweiterrung waren 2klassen so krass op, und sie wurden genervt, aber es ist nicht aufgefallen!

Classic -> Schamane und Schurke. Der Pala war nur der Heiler der natürlich keinen schaden macht und ausgelacht wird.

BC       -> Druide und Krieger. Woha! Retri Pala bekommt eine attacke. Jetzt sind es 2 mit denen er normalen Schaden machen kann.

Wotlk   -> Mage ( arcane ) Pala. So und jetzt heult jeder weil palas op sind und das sie mal guten schaden machen? WTF???



Ein guter mage kann jeden pala legen. ziemlich einfach sogar.

Und ich denke nicht dass palas so stark generft werden dass sie wieder die lacher sind^^

ein pala ist halt nunmal so gut wegen heal+platte+stun. die dmg ist nicht so klasse wenn ich mir mal arcane mages anschaue die insant mal so 10k raushauen, oder die WL`s 
zu BC zeiten.


----------



## Hankbank (12. Mai 2009)

Hmmm hast die Hexer bei bc vergessen ^^


----------



## Preator (12. Mai 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> PvE:
> Paladin kann tanken.
> Paladin kann Schaden machen.
> Paladin kann heilen.
> ...



PvE:
Druide kann tanken.
Druide kann Schaden machen.
Druide kann heilen.

PvP:
Druide kann heilen.
Druide kann Schaden machen.

So und jetzt?


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (12. Mai 2009)

Die nerfschreierei bring schluss endlich nur das das wenn genug Leute schreier mimimii das Blizzard gezwungen wird was zu ändern auf wunsch der 100000000000000 mimimimii schreier. So geht es immer nur vom einen Extremen ins andere Entweder überls DMG fahrten oder garkeinen weill immer alle nur Buff MEEE!!!! oder NERFT alle anderen!!!! schreien. 

Das bringt sowas von garnix die ganze Nerf der die das und jenes macht alles nur noch schlimmer. Mir geht es auch auf die nerfen wenn ich Chancenlos von Schurken palas oder was auch immer was jedesmal schon im Stund weggebrettert werde... Aber na und? Ich als Feral Zerfetze nen Stoffi so schnell der kann nicht mal auf die Insignie drücken mit weiss Gott wieviel Abhärtung. Den Druidens piele ichs chons eid 4 jahren und hab alle höhen und tiefen mitgemacht.

Am besten währe es mal einfach das Maul zu halten und ab zu warten denn die leute von blizzard sind ja nicht dumm und die merken das früher oder später schonv on selbst das was nicht stimmen kann. Aber das jeder WoW User sowiso viel mehr Kompetenz hat als jeder Blizzardmitarbeiter wird sich das nie änder und morgen kann man wieder 3 neue nerf den und das Threads durchlesen wo Leute meinen zu wissen wie es sein soll durch einmalige begebenheiten...

mfg H3ll


----------



## Freaking (12. Mai 2009)

kommt drauf an xD
solang sie brav mit pve rumrennen störts mich net....die liegen nach 10 sek im dreck
kommen die aber mit 200+dps waffen daher und komplett hatefull wirds unangenehm
und nicht zu vergessen wie viele palas auf der seite deiner fraktion sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also ich finde dass was ihr hier macht, total Bannne!!!
> 
> Bei jeder Erweiterrung waren 2klassen so krass op, und sie wurden genervt, aber es ist nicht aufgefallen!
> 
> ...





leider gab es  ein dermaßen unausgewogenes balancing wie in s5 noch nie. siehe meinen vorpost und die stats, vergleich die dann mal mit statistiken von s1-s4 dermaßen unausgewogen war es noch NIE:




Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> 2 screens von irgendwelchen random BGs, sagen effektiv null aus.
> intressanter sind da schon statistiken die beispielsweise die  gesamte s5 betrachten:
> http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=74231
> 
> ...


----------



## Ale4Sale (12. Mai 2009)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Na, woran sterben Paladine am meisten?
> 
> Richtig, an Blasenschwäche...................^^



*schenkelklopf*

Bringt's aber prinzipiell auf den Punkt. Alle 5 Minuten Bubble, da bleiben 4 Minuten und 48 Sekunden furchtbare Verwundbarkeit. In den nächsten 2 nichtmal Flügelchen. Abklingzeit des Hammers, 40 Sekunden, Abklingzeit der Buße, eine Minute... Woah! 40 Sekunden Hilflosigkeit! Jetzt aber flott den Twink löschen gehen, kann ja nicht gut gehen sowas.


----------



## Whispered (12. Mai 2009)

was solls?
pala ist halt zur zeit mainstream -klasse 
naund?
oder erinert euch nicht an massen von hexer? wo sind die jetz alle?
op-klassen kommen und gehen

allerding ich denke nicht das pala genurft werden soll,
es wäre besser wenn blizz andre klassen buffen würde.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Man, man, man, Mitzy.. da hast jetzt mal richtig einen vom Stapel gelassen!
> Nun erklärt sich für mich die Pala-Ingame Typofarbe „rosa“



Und wenn du mir jetzt nocht sagst, was du mit diesem - wie ich es ansehe- flame meinst, wäre ich dir dankbar.



Wolfi1899 schrieb:


> Erstens du bist nur bischen besser als er.
> 
> PALADIN hat keinen silence ausser als tank.
> 
> Der BLUTELF hat einen silence. Ausserdem ist der protadin der, der am wenigsten schaden frisst.



Euh- schonmal den Tooltip vom Hammer der Gerechtigkeit gelesen? Einen Silence im Ursprung- gleich Counterspell- hat er nicht, ja. Aber er hat schon einen Zauber, womit er einen Cast unterbrechen kann- das sehe ich dann als Silence an. Und viele andere auch…

Da bin ich anderer Meinung, was den dmg input anbelangt. Aus meiner Sicht, kann der Krieger als Tank weit aus weniger Schaden einstecken, als ein Paladin. Wobei es auf das equip und den eventuellen Support ankommt.


----------



## Elicios (13. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Bitte, tu mir ein gefallen, geh mit was giftigem spielen und steck´s dir in den Mund *roleeyes*... Wenn du´s schon getan haben solltest, war meine Einschätzung deiner Intelligenz richtig. Solltest du es nicht getan haben, helf ich dir gerne- giftige Sachen haben meist einen Totenkopf auf der Flasche...




Einfach nur peinlich! Sollte Dir mal gesagt werden!


----------



## Waldmond (13. Mai 2009)

wo wor gerade beim nerven sind: Alle Stoffträger und Schurken gehören auch gründlich genervt. Natürlich nur um die Balance in der Arena zu gewähleisten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und außerdem: Mages dürfen keinen Schaden mehr machen denn sie sind nur Brot'/'Wasser supporter.
Schurken dürfen keinen Schaden mehr machen, da sie nur per Kopfnuss für CC zuständig sind. usw. usf.
*lol*

Ich frage mich eigentlich warum noch kein Ally auf die Idee gekommen ist die Horde abschaffen zu wollen. Rein um die Balance zu wahren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann müsste die Ally nicht immer mit fünf 80ern todesmutig auf einen 49er losgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (13. Mai 2009)

Waldmond schrieb:


> Ich frage mich eigentlich warum noch kein Ally auf die Idee gekommen ist die Horde abschaffen zu wollen. Rein um die Balance zu wahren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schon mal dran gedacht das nen Alli das selbe schreiben könnte? Immer diese am Tellerrandhängenbleiber.....


Ich denke im PVE ist es gut so wie es ist, wer in inis oder raids geht um im recount ganz oben zu stehen der spielt eh das falsche Spiel.

WAs PvP angeht: Blizz sollte sich mal gedanken machen wie man das komplet vom PVE trennen könnte, dann würde auch das nerf alles gemaule aufhören da man dann die chars balancen könnte ohne sie im PVE gleich nutzlos zu machen.


----------



## Anni®! (13. Mai 2009)

Das ganze nervt mich auch langsam, aba tierisch. 

Wenn eine Klasse generFt werden sollte dann isses vll. Hunter. Der Schaden is übel den se machen.

Schurken nerFen? Dann macht in WoW ja gar nichts mehr Schaden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mage´s nerFen? Keine Klasse mehr die´s mit rogue aufnehmen kann? Wtf?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Einfach nur peinlich! Sollte Dir mal gesagt werden!



Danke für´s sagen- aber, ganz ehrlich: Wayne? Die Beiträge fallen hier nur auf, wenn du relativ agressiv schreibst- und dann wird auch nur darauf eingegangen. Also schreibe ich lieber gleich etwas agressiver. Also wein nicht- oder willst du ein Taschentuch? Wer nicht damit leben kann hat Pech...

Über Jahre wird der Paladin ausgelacht, nu kann er was und die Babys laufen schreiend zu Mama Blizzard. Jämmerlich, einfach jämmerlich... Wären wenigstens noch sinnvolle "Vorschläge" dabei, wäre es ja noch vertretbar. Aber gleich "ololol rofl zomfg nagel die Katze an die Wand ich will das die bubble generft wird, die kann er alle 5min machen das ist voll unfair *heul, schluchz, wein*"


----------



## Oxon (13. Mai 2009)

chinsai schrieb:


> Sobald der Nerf kommt schreien die Palas mimimi...




Genau, Schlaumeier! 
Es war vor fast 4 Jahren, da wurden die Palas sowas von generft, dass es nicht mehr feierlich war. Jetzt wo er endlich wieder seinen angestammten Platz eingenommen hat, da fangt Ihr, die Ihr keinen Pala euer Eigen nennt, an rumzuheulen.


----------



## Churcha (13. Mai 2009)

ich weiß ja nicht wo das problem liegt aber ich als pala hau nicht alles rum gegen schurken kaum eine chance, priester zieht mir in wenigen sek komplettes mana weg dudu läuft und heilt bekommt man nicht platt und dazu kommt noch hier das rumgehäule wegen blase usw aber magier in ihrem eisblock usw das ist alles wayne wenn ihr wo so rumheult mit euren stoffis dann legt euch nen plattenträger zu oder spielt eure klasse richtig genauso wie hexer ich bin im dauer fear also man muss nur richtig spielen können um was reisen zu können.


----------



## Black Cat (13. Mai 2009)

*Oh man >< ich kanns echt nich mehr lesen... was wollt ihr noch alles generfed haben?* Es sollte nur ein mal gefixt werden, nämlich das gesammte pvp + den DK (der ist überflüssig) aus WoW.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Mai 2009)

Warum hier überhaupt welche weinen ist echt fraglich?

Also zur Zeit gibt es echt EINIGE Klassen die gegen einen Paladin etwas anrichten können.

Krieger mit nur ein hauch von skill - zerlegt einen Paladin ohne viel Mühe.
Ein DK mit ein wenig mehr Skill schafft dies auch.

Ein Hunter der weiß wann er was einsetzen muss, schafft das auch.

Alle anderen Klassen wie Priester usw, gut (ich spiel selbst nen Priester) ich brauch einen 2ten.
Aber dafür gibt es ja auch keine 1vs1 Arena.


----------



## Jedaeykin (13. Mai 2009)

ach am Besten es wird alles generft, und die hexer auch und überhaupt, immer die leute die nach nerf schreien, weil sie gerade mal die falsche klasse erwischt haben.. und bg ist auch mist, und pvp sowieso.. am besten blizz nerft alles und jeden im spiel und macht ein kinderspiel drauss mit altersfreigabe ab 6... echt das gemecker ist typisch deutsch, nörgler und unzufriedene unite und zieht doch einfach mal weg. früher mal waren die pala gut, dann ging da nix mehr ausser heal, nun sind sie mal wieder ein wenig besser und irgendwann jemand anderes... nb ich hab noch keine 10 pala in einem bg gesehen,... vllt wollt die gruppe einfach mal spass haben... pech gehabt. demnächst sind vllt. 10 priester oder 10 druiden da...  omg! schwamm drüber und weiter gehts.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (13. Mai 2009)

*Nerf GM´s*

Kann ja wohl nicht sein, das die einfach machen können was sie wollen.....

Und ähpixxe an mich schicken tun sie nie. Dabei schreibe ich jedes mal wenn der
Onkel da schreibt: "kann ich noch etwas für dich tun ?"
"Klar, bitte einmal T8,5 komplett"


Zum Thema:

Unglaublich, das dieser Müll immer noch offen ist. (Wollte ich nur mal sagen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Hunter der weiß wann er was einsetzen muss, schafft das auch.


Ach jetzt machst du mich aber neugierig. Meinst du bevor oder nachdem er den Hunter gestunt hat? Was will man gegen Stun plus Bubble machen? Nichts, geht nichts. In der Zeit wo der Stun läuft ist man tot, spätestens aber danach weil man gegen die Bubble 0 Chance hat.
Gebt den Jägern einfach die Möglichkeit die Bubble mit Einlullender Schuß wegzuschiessen oder pro Treffer um 3 Sekunden zu reduzieren und gut. Das würde mir auch reichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Bubble gehört zum Pala ganz klar, aber heilen, Dmg und unverwundbar gleichzeitig ist etwas viel.


----------



## Magni (13. Mai 2009)

weil er zu bc kaum noch gespielt denk mal drüber nach, die wolten den paladin wieder attraktiver machen, was ihnen, meiner meinung nach, auch gelungen ist!


----------



## Gott92 (13. Mai 2009)

tja ... beim hoj kommt einfach instant medaillon .. wo ist das problem? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein ich versteh schon für mich als healschami isses nicht ganz soo schlimm, ich versuch mich auf 90%+ hp zu halten und bei 800resi & 21k hp is nix mit "haha im stun hau ich dich weg" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (13. Mai 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Ach jetzt machst du mich aber neugierig. Meinst du bevor oder nachdem er den Hunter gestunt hat? Was will man gegen Stun plus Bubble machen? Nichts, geht nichts. In der Zeit wo der Stun läuft ist man tot, spätestens aber danach weil man gegen die Bubble 0 Chance hat.
> Gebt den Jägern einfach die Möglichkeit die Bubble mit Einlullender Schuß wegzuschiessen oder pro Treffer um 3 Sekunden zu reduzieren und gut. Das würde mir auch reichen.
> 
> 
> ...


es gehört auch einfach immer etwas Glück dazu.wenn der Pala gerade seine Bubble genutzt hat beisst er gegen Caster und Hunter so gut wie immer ins Gras.genauso kommt ein Hunter ja wie alle anderen Klassen auch aus einem stun wieder raus,es sei denn er hat das Medaillion gerade eben genutzt...so ist das eben.das ist eben der Glücksfaktor im jeden Kampf...
und das ganze Gejammer hier im thread in Sachen BG und Bubble:macht euch doch hier nix vor.in einem BG gibt es zu 95% keinen einzigen Kampf Mann gegen Mann.fast immer treffen mehrere aufeinander.entweder Gruppen beider Fraktionen oder einer läuft in eine gegenerische Gruppe.also wenn mir sowas passiert spar ich mir eigentlich die Bubble,denn so langsam wie ich bin, entkomm ich keinem Gegner.in den 10 sekunden bubble les ich soweiso nur:Spieler A lacht mich aus(ist ja noch das harmloseste) und wenn dann Blase weg ist,dauerts auch keine 5 sek bis ich mir z.B. ein fetten Kettenblitz gefangen habe und gleichzeitig die Fluchleiste die auf mir liegt länger als mein Bildschirm ist...in so einer Situation hab ich als Schami,Dudu,Mage oder Schurke wesentlich bessere Chancen zu entkommen.
ich will damit sagen:nur die Bubble allein bringt auch nix.wer sein char beherrscht hat wesentlich bessere Chancen zu überleben...


----------



## Mitzy (13. Mai 2009)

Gott92 schrieb:


> tja ... beim hoj kommt einfach instant medaillon .. wo ist das problem?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Medallion hat 2 min. Abklingzeit, soweit ich weiß- die Buße hat allerdings nur 1 min. Abklingzeit.


----------



## Anni®! (13. Mai 2009)

Inklusive Vorahnung pls.


----------



## Anni®! (13. Mai 2009)

-_- *brainoff* 
/del voriger Post 

Buße kann man nach irgendeiner Art von Dmg eh wieder raus. 

-Wär geil, gäbe es so nen Skill mit dem man sich selbst ne Blutung verpassen könnte-


----------



## shadow24 (13. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Das Medallion hat 2 min. Abklingzeit, soweit ich weiß- die Buße hat allerdings nur 1 min. Abklingzeit.


jo,Buße wirkt aber nur 6 sek und wenn derjenige der unter Buße steht Schaden erleidet wird der Effekt sofort beendet...


----------



## Malakhay (13. Mai 2009)

ich würde sagen, der Stun bricht bei dmg sofort ab, die Bubble kann mit Zauberraub übernommen werden und der dmg wird dem damaligen angepasst ... wozu brauchen Palas dmg wenn sie schon Platte tragen und sich selbst heilen können!?
... eindeutig ne Gimp-Klasse.


----------



## Hishabye (13. Mai 2009)

So demächst wird Blizzard alle Eure Chars auf LVL 1 zurücksetzten
und wir fangen alle nochmal von vorne.

Dann hört ja vielleicht das ewige Geheule über die Klassen auf....


----------



## Malakhay (13. Mai 2009)

Hishabye schrieb:


> So demächst wird Blizzard alle Eure Chars auf LVL 1 zurücksetzten
> und wir fangen alle nochmal von vorne.
> 
> Dann hört ja vielleicht das ewige Geheule über die Klassen auf....



ganz sicher nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... es wird immer gejammer geben :-) ...
damit das gejammer aufhört, dürfte es nur eine Klasse geben und
sselbst dann ist die Chance noch hoch, dass gejammert wird, weil
manche besser equipped sind als andere, oder mehr Skill haben, oder was auch immer ^^
Deshalb, egal, mach einfach mit :-)


----------



## Panaku (13. Mai 2009)

ich versteh nicht wie leute sagen können das die bubble nicht op is, das einzige das minimal damit vergleichbar ist, is eisblock und im eisblock kann man sich weder bewegen, heilen noch schaden machen.


----------



## Mjuu (13. Mai 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> ich versteh nicht wie leute sagen können das die bubble nicht op is, das einzige das minimal damit vergleichbar ist, is eisblock und im eisblock kann man sich weder bewegen, heilen noch schaden machen.



ein mage hält aber auch nix aus im gegensatz zu nem plattenträger


----------



## Malakhay (13. Mai 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ein mage hält aber auch nix aus im gegensatz zu nem plattenträger



ein Grund mehr, dass ein Pala sich während der Bubble nicht heilen können dürfte, oder Ruhestein benutzen.


----------



## Sascha_BO (13. Mai 2009)

Anni®! schrieb:


> -Wär geil, gäbe es so nen Skill mit dem man sich selbst ne Blutung verpassen könnte-


Gibts doch: den E(xor)mozismus... ist aber exklusivst DK-only und wird auch meist nur im RL angewendet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hmm... kein Wunder das einige so lausig spielen... mit schlecht durchblutetem Hirn wegen permanentem Blutmangel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torpedo979 (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Krieger mit nur ein hauch von skill - zerlegt einen Paladin ohne viel Mühe.




i rofld

mfg
amsel
lvl 80 tauren krieger
the maelstrom - eu


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

Malakhay schrieb:


> ein Grund mehr, dass ein Pala sich während der Bubble nicht heilen können dürfte, oder Ruhestein benutzen.


Sich selbst heilen find ich ok, Nur andere halt nicht, das ist das OP an dem skill.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Mai 2009)

was willst du mit jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## Elicios (13. Mai 2009)

Dafür Ballert aber auch ein Mage schon zig Meter, bevor ein Nahkämpfer in die Reichweite kommt!

Nochmal: 
Nahkämpfer macht Aua in Nahkampf deswegen heist er auch Nahkämpfer
Fernkämpfer macht Aua in Fernkampf deswegen heist er auch fernkämpfer

Wenn Nahkämpfer direkt vor Fernkämpfer steht, hat Fernkämpfer was falsch gemacht! Und wenn jmnd was falsch macht, bekommt er dafür die Quittung! So wars schon immer, so wird es auch immer sein!

Und nochwas, ne Bubble hatte ein Pala schon immer! Also regt euch mal nicht so künstlich auf, nach zig jahren werdet Ihr Euch darauf doch mal eingestellt haben! Oder braucht Ihr erst eine Anleitung - Wie bekämpfe ich einen Pala in Bubble?


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Warum hier überhaupt welche weinen ist echt fraglich?
> 
> Also zur Zeit gibt es echt EINIGE Klassen die gegen einen Paladin etwas anrichten können.
> 
> ...



Naja aber nur wenn er gut abhärtung hat, weil Palas zuviel aushalten und dafür zuviel Schaden machen.
Generell finde ich sollte der vorteil bei Plattenträgern nicht sein dass sie viel Schaden machen sondern viel mehr aushalten und so mal was länger im AE überleben können.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Wenn Nahkämpfer direkt vor Fernkämpfer steht, hat Fernkämpfer was falsch gemacht! Und wenn jmnd was falsch macht, bekommt er dafür die Quittung! So wars schon immer, so wird es auch immer sein!



im Grunde gebe ich dir hier recht.

jedoch muss auch dem Fernkämpfer die möglichkeit gegeben werden, den Gegner auf Disanz zu halten.

Ein mage hast Frostnova, Blinzeln, Wasserele 
Ein Hexenmeister hat Fear, instant Fear 
Was hat ein Priester? Ausser 1x Fear und das ist bei einem Paladin mit Insignie weg und er hat noch immer alle CD´s.


----------



## torpedo979 (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> was willst du mit jetzt damit sagen?




ich will dir damit sagen, dass du deinen krieger offensichtlich schon lange nicht mehr gespielt hast.
versuch mal ohne eine irrwitzige menge an resilience einen pala umzuhauen - egal ob pve oder pvp geskillt/equippt.

ich jedenfalls bin der festen überzeugung, dass es, wenn zwei halbwegs gleichwertig ausgestattete chars aufeinandertreffen, von denen einer ein krieger und der andere ein pala ist, (und diese beide ungefähr auf dem selben lvl spielen) nur einen sieger geben wird - und das ist NICHT der krieger.

deine aussage "jeder warri mit EINEM BISSCHEN SKILL" haut einen pala um ist in diesem zusammenhang meiner meinung nach schlichtweg aus der luft gegriffen.


----------



## Elicios (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Was hat ein Priester? Ausser 1x Fear und das ist bei einem Paladin mit Insignie weg und er hat noch immer alle CD´s.



Zwei gesunde Füße? Das Problem wirst Du dann aber auch bei jeder anderen Nahkampfklasse, die ein Insigne besitzt haben!


----------



## b1ubb (13. Mai 2009)

torpedo979 schrieb:


> deine aussage "jeder warri mit EINEM BISSCHEN SKILL" haut einen pala um ist in diesem zusammenhang meiner meinung nach schlichtweg aus der luft gegriffen.



Dir ist bekannt, das der Krieger sich zB. selbst heilen kann?
Das der Krieger dem Pala die Bubble wegnehmen kann?
Das der Krieger dem Pala 50% weniger Heilung geben kann?

und und und?

Wenn du das alles beherrschst, dann schaffst du EASY einen Paladin.
Auf gleichen Equip natürlich!
Ich rede nicht von PvE Equip vs Pala S8 Equip


----------



## torpedo979 (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Dir ist bekannt, das der Krieger sich zB. selbst heilen kann?
> Das der Krieger dem Pala die Bubble wegnehmen kann?
> Das der Krieger dem Pala 50% weniger Heilung geben kann?
> 
> ...



ist mir durchaus alles bekannt - aber ich glaube, dass sich deine und meine definition von "easy" leicht unterscheiden.
aber na gut...
ich denke, es läuft mal wieder auf die übliche L2P-debatte hinaus, also hast du recht und ich meine ruhe, okay?

so long

amsel
lvl 80 tauren krieger
the maelstrom - eu


----------



## Pyroclastian (13. Mai 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Sich selbst heilen find ich ok, Nur andere halt nicht, das ist das OP an dem skill.



so schlimm finde ich das nicht. wenn meine pve-stoffies manchmal langeweile habe, tun sie sich ab und zu ein paar bg's an. dabei habe ich noch nie gesehen, dass ein pala zwischen seinem ersten und zweiten schlag mal eben einen kumpel hochheilt, während er meine stoffies auseinander nimmt ^^=) 

die aus meiner sicht eckeligsten fähigkeiten der palas sind dessen stuns. ein stun lässt sich ja noch kontern, aber den zweiten nicht mehr und das wars dann. klar brauchen sie auch eine fähigkeit zur crowd control, aber warum muss es unbedingt nen schurkentalent sein? xD^^ naja, egal. da müssen wir nun mit leben =)


----------



## promo1 (13. Mai 2009)

Mjuu schrieb:


> ein mage hält aber auch nix aus im gegensatz zu nem plattenträger



................ Magieschaden = 0 Rüstung. Denken, schreiben, drücken...


----------



## YoungLegend (13. Mai 2009)

alle schreien NERF, aber wer bekommt es ab? die pve palas.  legt euch einfach gutes pvp eq an. schurke stun einen un da kann man auch nix merh machen. da schreit auch keiner nerf. 
sry das ich kein pvp pala bin, ich mach lieber pve/raid . dk sin ja wohl auch op, wenn ich mal den schaden anschau. ich kann sowieso nix dran ändern, also nehm ich es so hin.


----------



## b1ubb (13. Mai 2009)

torpedo979 schrieb:


> ist mir durchaus alles bekannt - aber ich glaube, dass sich deine und meine definition von "easy" leicht unterscheiden.
> aber na gut...
> ich denke, es läuft mal wieder auf die übliche L2P-debatte hinaus, also hast du recht und ich meine ruhe, okay?



Nunja, PVP lernt man nunmal nicht von heute auf morgen.
Ich sag nicht das ich es besonders gut kann, aber ich weiß was andere Klassen können um zu gewinnen.
Und seitem der Krieger dem Paladin das Schild wegnehmen kann, ist es für den krieger um einiges leichtern geworden als früher.


----------



## Eruator (13. Mai 2009)

jetzt sind nunmal die palas op...in gewisser ZEit werden dann die  mages op sein und dann vllt. die schurken...man weiß es nicht.
Aber man kann es nie gänzlich ausgleichen es wird immer eine Klasse OP sein


----------



## Popopirat (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Wenn du das alles beherrschst, dann schaffst du EASY einen Paladin.
> Auf gleichen Equip natürlich!



Ich will mal sehen wie nen Warri nebenbei nen ach nur ansatzweise ähnlich equipten Pala umlegt.


----------



## chloey (13. Mai 2009)

hi leute 

ich find einfach die leute die immer diese mimimithreads auf machen sollten einfach mal versuchen ihre chars richtig zuspielen

denn man kann palas so einfach killen wenn man seinen char. beherscht^^


----------



## Malakhay (13. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Nunja, PVP lernt man nunmal nicht von heute auf morgen.
> Ich sag nicht das ich es besonders gut kann, aber ich weiß was andere Klassen können um zu gewinnen.
> Und seitem der Krieger dem Paladin das Schild wegnehmen kann, ist es für den krieger um einiges leichtern geworden als früher.



das sicherlich ... wobei ein Krieger für nen Mage gefundenes Fressen ist, trotz Reflexion.
aber sich nen Pala vom Leib halten ist eben nicht soo leicht für nen Mage. Stun auf Range, ok Medaillon oder Eisblock, der Pala kommt trotzdem etwas näher ran, blinzeln, usw. schön und gut, aber auf lange Dauer hat der Pala bessere Chancen, also muss Schaden rein ... Bubble, heilen, Handauflegen, usw. und man ist ganz flott oom wenn das Spiel ne Weile anhält... dank ihren Stats der Platte gibt auch noch Ausdauer ohne Ende. Auch Frostnova, schön und gut, aber der Pala kann sich trotzdem mit einem Klick draus befreien.
Und wenn man es doch mal weit bringen sollte, was durchaus hin und wieder der Fall ist und er die Bubble aufgespart hat, dann hat man ja den 100%igen feigen Ausweg mit dem Ruhestein abzuhauen.




chloey schrieb:


> hi leute
> 
> ich find einfach die leute die immer diese mimimithreads auf machen sollten einfach mal versuchen ihre chars richtig zuspielen
> 
> denn man kann palas so einfach killen wenn man seinen char. beherscht^^



lol... für jemand der sich auch heilen kann ist da ja auch keine Kunst


----------



## Sarophin (13. Mai 2009)

Alle heule sie rum hilfe der Pala ist OP omg ich finde es nur lustig das ihc noch niix im vergleich zu Kriger und Pala gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich Spiel Kreiger noch vor BC relaes und ich muss sagen ich hätte mich schon eine menge aufregen können in der zeit von BC wenn die Patch rauskammen wenn man bedenkt das der Krieger in der Grund idee entweder ein reiner DD oder ein Tank ist fühle ich mich immoment einfach nur verarscht denn Pala => Spieler meinung Ist er super Tank wer bracuht schon Krieger und nun ist es immoment so auf meien server das wenn ich mal nach ner hero gruppe frage und dann noch sage das ich Tank bin hab ich schon sachen geschrieben bekomemn wie z.b: Wie Krieger Tank ne las mal kannst ja eh nix. oder, Wie du willst tanken? kann das nen Krieger überhaupt? aber das beste war immernoch, Spiel nen Pala da kansnt mal richtig Tanken! da denk ich mir dann meistens das es irgenwelche kiddis sind die gerade mal im stehn pinkel können und keine ahnung vom spiel haben aber das dann die Pala rumhelen wenn die mal was nicht mehr so gut können find ich das aller letzze ich finde die Solten mal die KReiger op machen würde mal sagen das das nur 1 bis 2 wochen halten würde weil dann kommtt die nexte patch für den Kreiger Nerf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ja die kiddis rumheulen und nimmer spielen und Blizzard ja kein geld mehr bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also finde ich das rumgeheule ihr mal ganz überflüssig ich kann eienige verstehn und einige nicht besonderst die Pala spieler warum gehn die ihr in abwehaltung wenn die doch sagen es stimmt net fühl sich wohl bedroht das sie mal net IMBA sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also denk mal drüber nach und dann heult weiter 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Krieger 4 Life  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (13. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute! Ich hab da eine geniale Idee: Machen wir doch einen Brief, den die ganze Community unterzeichnet, dass Alle Klassen eine anti Bubble Fähigkeit bekommen! Den schicken wir dann zu Blizzard! Wäre das nicht toll?!

Man, man, man&#8230;

Diese Diskussion erinnert mich irgendwie an Monty Pythons &#8222;Leben des Brian&#8220;, Szene:  Steinigung; Kommentar: Ist hier Weibsfolk anwesend?


----------



## Twerc (13. Mai 2009)

hm.... sehr interessant was hier so geschrieben wird.

Mal ehrlich... Pala´s nerven mich auch, aber da gibt es viele Klassen die mich nerven
und ich könnte nicht sagen welche mich mehr nervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist es aber auch egal ob mich ein Pala umklatscht zum 330x - irgendwann kriege 
ich den schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - Man kann nur draus lernen.

Und mal was anderes... Pala´s beneide ich mal so überhaupt nicht. Momentan ist
es doch so, das dort wo ein Pala auftaucht, stürzen sich doch alle gleichzeitig drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn zwei bis drei Palas kommen, machen sich alle aus dem Staub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schurken finde ich da schon durchaus nerviger, aber von denen gibt es halt nicht soviele!

Es gibt viele Pala´s aber wenige die ich mal so als Imba bezeichnen würde. Und die die
es sind, die haben es aber auch verdient - solange sie nicht damit angeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übrigends - ich spiele keinen Pala nur einen Ele-Schami

In diesem Sinne - was wollt ihr eigentlich? Alle Imba sein? Ist doch immer wieder mal so,
das eine Klasse stärker ausgelegt ist. Also jammert, aber mit Argumenten!

Mich persönlich würde es langweilen wie Hannibal durch die Reihen zu mähen.

*Viel Spaß* beim Zocken und alles ein wenig lockerer nehmen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darshol (13. Mai 2009)

Würde ich so unterschreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (13. Mai 2009)

Palas sind der größte SCHEIßDRECK im gesamten PvP , diese drecks Klasse kann


1. Blase anschmeißen wenns mit Live knapp wird
2. sich dann hochhealen
3. anderen eine Blase geben ggn Nahkampf / Distanz
4. Aoe Dmg
5. kann ne 5er Grp beschäftigen
6. Kann imba healen falls heal geskillt
7. im PvP kann der Pala locker ne 3er grp plätten
8. 1vs1 unbesiegbar
9. Tank geskillt sind seh net down zu bekommen
10. können sich trodzdem gut healen auch wenn heal net geskillt.

soll ich fortfahren???

diese vorwürfe gelten allein dem PvP , denn im Pve sind Palas super , blizz ist einfach SCHEIße das die es net gebacken bekommen eine balance in dieses verkackte PVP zu bekommen , früher zu 60er zeiten war alles OK!!!!! da war PvP noch richtig geil und es war dann NUR Equip abhängig wie stark der Spieler war , er war aber auch net unbesiegbar , hatte jeder die chance einen gut equipten spieler zu 2 oder 3 fertig zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Deshalb I VOTE FOR PVP TREESKILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caradim (13. Mai 2009)

nunja nehmen wir mal an:
Der RETRI wird auf bc zurückgesetzt... 30 sek siegel siegel bei richturteil weg und so...
DANN werden 80% der Paladine die retri geskillt sind umspeccen oder ne andere klasse spielen..
ich als retri würde dies sogar bevorzugen weil pala jetzt ne 5tasten-lolkill0rr0xx0rz-klasse is
oh ne waren ja nur 3...


----------



## Twerc (13. Mai 2009)

Gut! Dann votet und beschwert euch, aber dann nehmt doch auch
ein Forum wo Blizz eventuell mal reinschaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil hier bei Buffed, muss ich das mal als "mimimimi" Bezeichnen - Sorry


----------



## Rethos (13. Mai 2009)

Also als erstes @ TE

Ich bin selber hexer ( gerade mal schlappe 460abh zurzeit) und habe kein Problem mit Palas. 
Klar sie sind nicht leicht zu töten , aber mit etwas übung schafft man auch das.
Ausserdem solltest du immer unterscheiden.
Ein Pala , der durch eine grp tobt, ist schwer aufzuhalten , du weisst nie was er vor hat.
Ein Pala , der im 1on1 auf dich zugerannt kommt, ist grundsätzlich nicht sonderlich schwer.
Meine Taktik ( destru pvp skillung) .. sobald er ankommt , FEAR , nicht Deathcoil, sollte er den fear breaken , coil hinterher und fearen . Dann zu nuken...8-14k life weg..
weiter im fear halten ( wenn man das fearen net soo drauf hat, einfach ma ne sukki auspacken und die hilft auch schon nen ganzes ende) ... I-wann kommt dann der moment , in dem er Bubble anwirft(wenn man ihn im fear hält , btw passiert es garnicht erst)
Für diesen Moment spare ich mir eigentlich Immer meinen Schattenfuror auf , denn auch wenn er keinen dmg macht, wird der Pala gestunnt! hälfte seiner bubble ist rum , wenn man die zeit nutzt um ein wenig abstand zu gewinnen , holt er einen in der restlichen bubble zeit auch nicht mehr ein. (hilfreich ist es, den pala nach dem 1. Heal zu unterbrechen mit furor , da er so nicht hinter dir herlaufen kann, da er sich hochheilen muss . Und wenn er doch hinter dir her rennt, dann hat er nach bubble kein full life.)

Man siehe also mit übung ist vieles möglich.

Darüber hinaus!! bist du im BG selten allein und wenn man mit 3 leuten nen Pala net down bekommt, dann sollte man sich gedanken machen... 

So far
Rethos


----------



## Kurta (13. Mai 2009)

du toy , bist WL mit PvP skillung , Wl´s sind auch eine der wenigen ausnahmen , andere Nahkämpfer oder leute die net fearen können kriegen so derbe auf die Fresse , Pala decursen einfach alles und haben dennoch genug Mana , die decursen verlangsamungs effekte des Mages , Schurken schaffens net durch die Platten zu kommen und kassieren auch nur , DK´s slow effekt decurst der auch fix , schattenpriest kann einmal -2 fearen und hat schild , da bricht der Pala auch zack durch. Balance in WoW beim Pvp ist fürn Arsch und blizz würd es NIE hinbekommen das es keine stärkere Klasse gibt als die andere , durch die erhöten lvl wird sich der dmg erhöhen und es wird noch mehr unausbalancierter werden.


----------



## Gerti (13. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



Hmm ich finde meinen Tankpala gegen über dem Dudu, Dk, Warri ziemlich okay... 
Und im BG begegne ich immer mindestens einen Pala!!!!!1111 (Satz oben lesen und verstehen) nur irgendwie macht der nicht wirklich viel dmg :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

palas sind einfach nur OOOOOOPPPPP da kommt man als krieger nicht gegen an wie auch? krieger machn jezt nicht sooooooooo den schaden ich weiß es git auch roxxor krieger die alles umhauen mit one hit aber zu denen gehör ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so folgende situation mhh arathi bg soooo ställe werden von allianz angegriffen ich renne hin und ein pala is die flagge am dingsen-name vergessen wie das heißt- naja also ich mach abfangen und hau alles rein und hau ihm auch gut was runter so was kommt vom pala?richtööööösch hammer der gerechtikeit und für 6 sek oder 7 weiß nimmehr bin ich gestunnt in der zeit hat er 2 möglichkeiten sich innerhalb von 1-2 sek voll healn oder mich in den 7 sek killn sagen wa er healt sich und in den anderen 5-6 sek kann er mich dann ma locker auf 5-8k runterhauen und ich hab schon 22k !!! ich kann vllt fearn und wütende regeneration und trank reinhauen bnin ich wieder bei mhh vllt 15k wenn ich glück hab(!) was macht der pala richtösch der haut seinen komischen wirbelkreis rein wenn er retri ist und haut ma wieder locker dann 6k crit rein dann noch autohiot 3k und nochma nen angriff und tot ....das nenn ich op 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das is nich mimimi das is leider die wahrheit =(


----------



## Ifrit8820 (13. Mai 2009)

Also ich find Palas sind garnicht so böse.
Ich spiel nen Schurken und wenn man Zerlegen richtig einsetzt is der gute Pala in den 10 Sekunden meist so weit down das er nur noch Handauflegen als Alternative hat.
Und ein Pala ohne Mana ist ein toter Pala.
Wenn er mich dann wegen entrinnen fast nicht mehr treffen kann wars das auch mit dem reggen durch Crits


----------



## melow (13. Mai 2009)

Mottenkugel schrieb:


> ^^ wenn ein hexer seine klasse zoggen kann,dann bekommt der auch nen pala klein.musst nur wissen wie



Keine Ahnung,warum der Großteil rumwimmert,jedenfalls habe ich mit meinem Hexenmeister keine großen Probleme,einen Paladin in seine horizontale Lage legen zu lassen.
Furcht und Flüche anbringen,Furcht und Blutsauger abwechselnd kombinieren,et voila. In seiner Angstblase kann ich nichts ausrichten,das ist korrekt. Brauche ich auch nicht,weil meine Flüche das für mich erledigen und weiterticken.

Wer seine Klasse beherrscht,der bekommt auch diese Klasse platt. Vor allem für Druiden,Schurken und Hexenmeister ist es ein easy to do.


----------



## EisblockError (13. Mai 2009)

melow schrieb:


> Wer seine Klasse beherrscht,der bekommt auch diese Klasse platt. Vor allem für Druiden,Schurken und Hexenmeister ist es ein easy to do.



Ähm nein was sogar Blizzard zugibt. Ausser der Pala ist ein total Noob was sehr schwer ist da man zum Gewinnen meist nicht mehr als 3 Knöpfe braucht.


----------



## Monoecus (13. Mai 2009)

Wenn Paladine wirklich sooo imba sind, wie kann ich dann mit nichtmal 300 Abhärtung 10 Minuten lang (bis oom) gegen einen überleben? (alleine)

Bin übrigens Restodruide...


----------



## Psychopatrix (13. Mai 2009)

Ganz doofe Frage .. warum weinen alle Wegen Pala Stunn ? ok er hat 2 .. aber habt ihr für das kein Trinket ? (mal von gewissen rassenfähigkeiten abgesehen)

Ich weis noch das kurz nach dem Riesen Buff patch mein Kumpel n Duell wollte. Ich mit Eleschamie er mit seinem Pala ... naja .. ich hatte meine totems gesetzt und duell angenommen sobald die totem cds weg wahren .... seine 2 Stuns gingen direkt ins Totem und ich hab ihn halt gekitet ... Bei 3 Duellen am ende immer über 50% Life.

Also bevor ihr Rumheult ... Schaut erstmal was Eure Klasse überhaupt im PVp kann und was es für PVP EQ gibt (Schmuckstück = Must Have)


----------



## Sauren (13. Mai 2009)

Das Ewige rumgejammer an den Palas wegen irgendwelchen PvPlern geht langsam auf den sack 
Wegen Pvp wird der ganze mist den sie mit WotLK bekommen haben um mal z.B. anständigen schaden machen zu können im PVE wieder abgenommen nur damit die schurken die immerhin mit ihrem "stunlock" ja net OP sind wieder ne leichtes spiel mit allen klassen haben auser ihrer eigenen. 
Ihr macht euch lächerlich weil Blizz den Pala spielern etwas gegeben hat was andere klassen die ganze zeit hatten und weil eben das gemacht wurde spielt jeder vollhorst nen Pala (oder DK). 

IHR solltet Lernen mit den buffs klarzukommen die andere klassen erhalten und den nerfs die eure klassen bekommen.

Der Pala ist im moment wegen den ganzen kleinen jammernden PVP spielern der bastelkasten von Blizz. 
Höhrt doch einfach auf mit eurem gejammer und lasst die leute mal in ruhe ihre arbeit machen dann läuft das ganze vielleicht auch mal besser.

Was das Balancing betrifft. So etwas wird es bei unterschiedlichen klassen mit unterschiedlichen Talentbäumen und fähigkeiten niemal geben da könnt ihr jammern so viel ihr wollt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

Sauren schrieb:


> Das Ewige rumgejammer an den Palas wegen irgendwelchen PvPlern geht langsam auf den sack
> Wegen Pvp wird der ganze mist den sie mit WotLK bekommen haben um mal z.B. anständigen schaden machen zu können im PVE wieder abgenommen nur damit die schurken die immerhin mit ihrem "stunlock" ja net OP sind wieder ne leichtes spiel mit allen klassen haben auser ihrer eigenen.
> Ihr macht euch lächerlich weil Blizz den Pala spielern etwas gegeben hat was andere klassen die ganze zeit hatten und weil eben das gemacht wurde spielt jeder vollhorst nen Pala (oder DK).
> 
> ...



ja ne is klar <.< der unterschied zwischen pala und schurke aber ist das ein schurke KEINE heil möglichkeit besitzt er KEINE platte trägt und selbst wenn er dich die ganze zeit stunnt irwann kommste da auch wieder raus durch insignie oder was weiß ich und schurken machn weniger dmg als pala find ich


----------



## Sauren (13. Mai 2009)

DER schrieb:


> palas sind einfach nur OOOOOOPPPPP da kommt man als krieger nicht gegen an wie auch? krieger machn jezt nicht sooooooooo den schaden ich weiß es git auch roxxor krieger die alles umhauen mit one hit aber zu denen gehör ich nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



L2Play PVP sag ich da nur -.- 
warscheinlich null abhärtung kein trinket (was ich als gelegenheits pvpler schon hab)
und ich hab da sowas gehört das auch krieger das gottesschild wegmachen können? 
dem stun würdest du als pvpler mit dem trinket entkommen und was buße angeht das hört auf wenn du schaden nimmst


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

Sauren schrieb:


> L2Play PVP sag ich da nur -.-
> warscheinlich null abhärtung kein trinket (was ich als gelegenheits pvpler schon hab)
> und ich hab da sowas gehört das auch krieger das gottesschild wegmachen können?
> dem stun würdest du als pvpler mit dem trinket entkommen und was buße angeht das hört auf wenn du schaden nimmst



jep warris können schild wegmachn hab aber  castzeit von 1,5k sek man muß in der kampfhaltung sein und hat nen hohen cd is also nich so ganz das wahre


----------



## Sauren (13. Mai 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja ne is klar <.< der unterschied zwischen pala und schurke aber ist das ein schurke KEINE heil möglichkeit besitzt er KEINE platte trägt und selbst wenn er dich die ganze zeit stunnt irwann kommste da auch wieder raus durch insignie oder was weiß ich und schurken machn weniger dmg als pala find ich



Wenn schurken weniger schaden  machen als palas fress ich nen bessen samt stil und putzfrau 
Ich häng in nem raid als Naxx25ger gear retri pala hinter nehm schurken Oo und ich kann meinen pala spielen so wie der andere seinen schurken spielen kann 
JEDE klasse hat andere fahigkeiten sonst wär WoW ja scheiße langweilig wenn alle das gleiche könnten ( was dann auch eine völlige balance im PvP bedeuten würde)
Wie wärs mit entwaffnen? nix waffe nix divine storm und crusader strike

Ihr machst euch immer so schwer im PvP versteh ich garnich ich würd ma versuchen net ausm zauberbuch heraus die fahigkeiten benutzen und sie in die von Blizz integrierten Aktionsleisten ziehen 

Glaub mir das hilft (manchen)


----------



## Solidus (13. Mai 2009)

Sauren darf ich dir sagen... ich liebe dich....
Ich spiele seit Release meinen Paladin... und ich musste immer so skillen wie es mir nicht passte... immer holy... dann auf einmal ist Blizz so geil und gibt und es endlich die Möglichkeit das zu machen was mir am meisten gefällt, ich schnapp mir ne 2 h und kloppe schaden raus... ,okay zu anfang wotlk was es übertrieben viel geb ich zu, 
aber da Blizz auf die ganzen heulbojen hört wie sie auch hier im forum whinen... is der brust dmg eines retri palas komplett weg generft worden.. und das mit dem Schurken find ich derbst passend.... der schurke kloppt dich im Stunlock und du bist sekunden später tot.... es gibt soviele Klassen da im mom einfach nicht gebalanced sind  DK,Schurke zb. aber es wird immer nur nach retri nerfs geschrien weil jene wahrscheinlich genau die besagten Klassen spielen!

Leute hört endlich auf zu heulen und spielt einfach nur!

WoW ist kein PvP spiel.... Arena is ein lächerlicher Versuch WoW in die ESL zu bekommen.... 

naja aber ich seh mich, dank den ganzen flamern sowieso wieder in anderen Skillbäumen spielen weil blizz alles was Spaß macht weg patcht..


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

Sauren schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit entwaffnen? nix waffe nix divine storm und crusader strike
> 
> 
> Glaub mir das hilft (manchen)



das is natürlich eine möglichkeit...jetzt wo dus sagst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sauren (13. Mai 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Dafür Ballert aber auch ein Mage schon zig Meter, bevor ein Nahkämpfer in die Reichweite kommt!
> 
> Nochmal:
> Nahkämpfer macht Aua in Nahkampf deswegen heist er auch Nahkämpfer
> ...




GEIL xD

einer hatts verstanden bleiben nur noch drölftausende über


----------



## Sauren (13. Mai 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is natürlich eine möglichkeit...jetzt wo dus sagst....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD

wie schon gesagt L2Play your class 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

Sauren schrieb:


> XDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXDXD
> 
> wie schon gesagt L2Play you klass
> 
> ...



jep sollte ma wieder öfter pvp versuchn machs nurnoch selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht lern ich dann mal wieder das ein oder andere ^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (13. Mai 2009)

Sauren schrieb:


> L2Play you klass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohne worte....


----------



## MoVedder (13. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> du toy , bist WL mit PvP skillung , Wl´s sind auch eine der wenigen ausnahmen , andere Nahkämpfer oder leute die net fearen können kriegen so derbe auf die Fresse , Pala decursen einfach alles und haben dennoch genug Mana , die decursen verlangsamungs effekte des Mages , Schurken schaffens net durch die Platten zu kommen und kassieren auch nur , DK´s slow effekt decurst der auch fix , schattenpriest kann einmal -2 fearen und hat schild , da bricht der Pala auch zack durch. Balance in WoW beim Pvp ist fürn Arsch und blizz würd es NIE hinbekommen das es keine stärkere Klasse gibt als die andere , durch die erhöten lvl wird sich der dmg erhöhen und es wird noch mehr unausbalancierter werden.




HA HA !


----------



## Sauren (13. Mai 2009)

Caradim schrieb:


> nunja nehmen wir mal an:
> Der RETRI wird auf bc zurückgesetzt... 30 sek siegel siegel bei richturteil weg und so...
> DANN werden 80% der Paladine die retri geskillt sind umspeccen oder ne andere klasse spielen..
> ich als retri würde dies sogar bevorzugen weil pala jetzt ne 5tasten-lolkill0rr0xx0rz-klasse is
> oh ne waren ja nur 3...



zur info mit den bc sachen geht der pala auf grund der reduzierten manaregs oom und das nach wenigen sekunden 
is aber warscheinlich zu schwer für dich das nachzuvollziehen oder?

hast auch erst mitm 80ger talenttree retri gemacht?


----------



## samuraji (13. Mai 2009)

mal ehrlich der pala ist momentan überhaupt nicht mehr OP, 

nur weil einige wenige mal wieder nicht richtig spielen können schreien sie mal wieder nach nem miniminim....

Und nein ich bin kein pala, sondern hexer...und palas sind opfer...-)


>schere stein papier prinzip< 

daher bin ich irgendwie immer ein opfer eines dauerstun-schurken...


----------



## Sauren (13. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> du toy , bist WL mit PvP skillung , Wl´s sind auch eine der wenigen ausnahmen , andere Nahkämpfer oder leute die net fearen können kriegen so derbe auf die Fresse , Pala decursen einfach alles und haben dennoch genug Mana , die decursen verlangsamungs effekte des Mages , Schurken schaffens net durch die Platten zu kommen und kassieren auch nur , DK´s slow effekt decurst der auch fix , schattenpriest kann einmal -2 fearen und hat schild , da bricht der Pala auch zack durch. Balance in WoW beim Pvp ist fürn Arsch und blizz würd es NIE hinbekommen das es keine stärkere Klasse gibt als die andere , durch die erhöten lvl wird sich der dmg erhöhen und es wird noch mehr unausbalancierter werden.



du haben keine ahnung vom pala -.- 
priester können die bubble dispellen 
vom mana haushalt beim pala hast du wieviel ahnung?


----------



## samuraji (13. Mai 2009)

Caradim schrieb:


> nunja nehmen wir mal an:
> Der RETRI wird auf bc zurückgesetzt... 30 sek siegel siegel bei richturteil weg und so...
> DANN werden 80% der Paladine die retri geskillt sind umspeccen oder ne andere klasse spielen..
> ich als retri würde dies sogar bevorzugen weil pala jetzt ne 5tasten-lolkill0rr0xx0rz-klasse is
> oh ne waren ja nur 3...





oo, wiedr einer der palas die keine ahnung haben..wieso fangen bloß alle an palas hochzulvln und nur mist zu verzapfen...?

pala 3tasten maus? lol? pala wenn man ihn  richtig spielt macht ohne probleme 3k dps und das ohne nen t7-t8 usw teil! leider schaffen es die meisten aber nicht (ich vermute wegen deiner 3tasten kombo) über 2,8k dps mit full t7,5 zu kommen..:-)

und ja palas sind schnell oom, aber keinesfalls OP

PS was haben die meisten gegen die bubble? was bringts dennn? paar sek. ruhe vorm gegner aber -50% dmg? lol, jeder gegener wartet die zeit ab und klopppt dann den pala weg.


----------



## Sauren (13. Mai 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> oo, wiedr einer der palas die keine ahnung haben..wieso fangen bloß alle an palas hochzulvln und nur mist zu verzapfen...?
> 
> pala 3tasten maus? lol? pala wenn man ihn  richtig spielt macht ohne probleme 3k dps und das ohne nen t7-t8 usw teil! leider schaffen es die meisten aber nicht (ich vermute wegen deiner 3tasten kombo) über 2,8k dps mit full t7,5 zu kommen..:-)
> 
> ...



auf die bubble warten "fast" alle ^^ priester und krieger drücken die einfach weg 
man entwaffne einen pala und es fallen 2 tasten weg vielleicht hilft euch das im pvp (ist für die ahnungslosen unter euch gedacht)^^

hmm und 3 tasten wo denn bitte? 
welche talente wärens den und bei welcher skillung und ises Pve oder Pvp??
das würd mich mal interessieren 
ich sach nur 3 tasten makro hexer^^


----------



## Cellien (14. Mai 2009)

Naja, die Angstblase stört mich kein Stück, eher der übertriebene Schaden, die hohe Schadensreduzierung, Stun, Selfheal machen den Braten dick.
PS: Bin Ms Krieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobos2k (14. Mai 2009)

Ich finde es echt zum lachen warum die wieder übern Pala meckern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiele auch nen pala und ich muss sagen er ist nicht OP es gibt klassen die haun mehr schaden raus wie ich mit vergleichbaren gear z.b. schurke.
Habe die tage auch nen Duell gegen ein schurken gemacht beide hatten PVE gear an und ich war schneller tot als wie der stun ausgelaufen war, der hat mir in ein paar secunden 20k leben runter gekloppt.

NERFT die schurken und nicht den Pala ^^


----------



## Kremlaa (14. Mai 2009)

Solidus schrieb:


> ...es gibt soviele Klassen da im mom einfach nicht gebalanced sind  DK,Schurke zb. aber es wird immer nur nach retri nerfs geschrien weil jene wahrscheinlich genau die besagten Klassen spielen!



Ja das mag sein ^^ aber es gipt keine schurken Epidemie so wie bei den Paladinen.... Wo man auch hin schaut sind paladine , ich find auch nicht das paladine umbedingt im dmg generft werden sollten sondern ehr etwas schwerer zu spielen sein sollten ^^ man sieht ja wie das ausatmet jeder gimp spielt nen pala und meint dich zu flamen wen er dich im duel mit 3 tasen down haut


----------



## Paraphin (14. Mai 2009)

Herrje, kann mal jemand diesen Bullshit-Thread hier closen, is ja nicht zum aushalten....

Pala is OP, Rouge is OP, DK is OP, Gänseblümchen is OP, und Opa mim Krückstock is auch OP. Bitte nerft alles außer meinen Opa, der is nämlich schon Mitte 80 und sein Herz verträgt das nicht mehr.

Ach und für alle die mich flamen wollen.
Ich wäre gern der Staub unter euren Stiefeln. Wäre das möglich?


----------



## Caradim (14. Mai 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> oo, wiedr einer der palas die keine ahnung haben..wieso fangen bloß alle an palas hochzulvln und nur mist zu verzapfen...?
> 
> pala 3tasten maus? lol? pala wenn man ihn  richtig spielt macht ohne probleme 3k dps und das ohne nen t7-t8 usw teil! leider schaffen es die meisten aber nicht (ich vermute wegen deiner 3tasten kombo) über 2,8k dps mit full t7,5 zu kommen..:-)
> 
> ...


naja ich red von den pwner kiddies und so... naja verstehste net, was ich meine is retripala is von einer der schwerst zu spielenden specc's in den kindergarten gerutscht...
früher sdw richten und eigentlich hatte ich dann nie manaprobleme..
meine devise back to basic lassen wir pala bis auf die talente backsetzten und schaun mal wieviele retri bleiben..!<---
P.S. ich spiel pala seit anfang also pre bc und ich weiss was verkackt war...


----------



## Ravenjin (14. Mai 2009)

also Pala ist etwas OP aber so krass nu auch nich hätte er keine bubble wärrer ach net so krass


----------



## Caradim (14. Mai 2009)

hätte der schurke kein vanish der jäger kein pet der warri keine platte der hexer kein fear der mage kein mana der dk keine spells us. wäre nix krass


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (14. Mai 2009)

In PvP ist der Pala vielleicht mit dem dk zusammen ein bissen OP aber im Pve wird er ziemlich schnell bei uns von Hexern und Schamis geschlagen.


----------



## Verzal (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich finde es ja eigentlich ein leidiges Thema über Nerfs zu diskutieren, egal ob gerechtfertigt oder nicht, das Paladine momentan völlig OP sind das stimmt, zumindest aus meiner Sicht. Wie ich dazu komme werde ich einfach mal versuchen zu erläutern.

Ich Spiele 2 Chars auf 80, einmal meinen alten Main einen Hexenmeister, mein neuer Main, wie die meisten erraten ist ein Todesritter. Zur Erklärung ich spiele einen Todesritter weil mir die Klasse und die Art und Weise wie sie funktioniert sehr viel Spaß macht, und nach fast 3 Jahrne Hexenmeister ist ein neuer Nahkämpfer eine schöne Abwechslung die ich bis jetzt beibehalten habe.

Die gefühlte Situation wenn ich in die Arena gehe und dort auf Paladine treffe sieht kurz gesagt düster aus. Ich Spiele Dk/DK Kombo, beide Frost geskillt. Sobald ein Retri auftaucht sehen wir keine Sonne mehr der haut uns beide ohne weiteres aus den Latschen. Hierbei lasse ich einen Gegnerischen Heiler einfahc mal aussen vor da wir die meist ohne Probleme töten, ja sogar Druiden sind binnen kürzester Zeit und einer langne Schweigeminuten tot. Dann kommt der Retri und zerlegt einen von uns binnen kürzester Zeit mit eno0rmen Burst DMG. Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht inwiefern da generft wurde aber das weder eisige Gegenwehr noch ie Antimagische Hülle einen wirklichen Schutz bieten ist leider Fakt. Der schlägt mich trotz dieser beiden Schutzeffekte die einmal den erlittenen Körperlichen Schaden deutlich verringern und vor jeglichem Zauber in Form von Absorbtion schützen tot während sie aktiv sind. Das sind aber Ausnahmefälle zu denen es meist nichtmal kommt, der Kampfablauf sieht eher so aus das er den Hammer der Gerechtigkeit nutzt und mich mit 3 bis 4 Schlägen ins Nirvana befördert. Ich habe zwar eine Insignie aber die hilft mir auch nicht weiter da ich dem Schaden unmöglich entkommen kann. Bei meinem Teamkollegen sieht es sogar noch schlimmer aus.

Die Schlachtfeldsituation ist wenn ich nach dem reinen Gefühl gehe deutlich schlimmer, da fühlt es sich meist so an: Ich gehe mit dfem Paladin in dne Nahkampf, er rennt einmal um mich rum und ich bin tot, auch hier meist in Kombination mit dem Hammer der Gerechtigkeit, und wenige Sekunden reichen einem Paladin um mich aus den bewährten Plattenstiefeln zu hauen. Ich habe teilweise im Kampflog Crits von Paladinen gesehen von denen man eigentlich denkt die sind nur möglich wenn man grade bei Bossen wie Thaddius ist, der Paladin macht sie trotzdem ohne rot zu werden.

Was jetzt nach einem Flame klingen mag ist nur eine Subjektive Sichtweise der Vorherrschenden Situation. Ich bitte inständig darum mich nicht falsch zu verstehen.

Kommen wir mal zu meinen Möglichkeitne als Todesritter und dem was Paladine dagegen tun können, oder Vergleichen wir einfach mal wie Imba welche Klasse wirklich ist. Es mag zwar nur Laien Wissen über den Paladin sein aber Grundlegend ist das alles korrekt denke ich, wenn nicht möge man mich verbessern.

Ich greife einen Paladin an, ich verlangsame ihn und bringe ihn zum Schweigen. Schweigen klingt stark aber wirkt nur 4 Sekunden. In diesem Zeitraum macht der Paladin so gut wie keinen Schaden, aber um ihn zu töten dafür hält er einfach zu viel aus. Die meisten Paladine hingegen kontern das Schweigen einfach mir irgendeienr Bubble die sie völlig Immun gegen Schweigen, Bewegungseinschränkungne und Schaden macht. Paralel hat der Paladin da drin mehre Optionen, er macht Schaden auf mir, der mag zwar auf 50% verringert sein aber ist dennoch enorm dafür das die Bubble serh lange hält und nicht entfernt werden kann. Ich glaube Krieger können es mittlerweile seid 3.1 aber das ist dann eine einzige Klasse die sich einer Bubble erwehren kann. 

Man sieht schon die Bubble ist heftig, auch wenn sie generft wurde ihr Status bleibt, nun haben viele hier bereits gesagt man solle zusehen das man von dem Paladin wegkommen soll, abe rwie? Mir als Todesritter ist das absolut unmöglich, ich kann den Gegner nicht verlangsamen, nicht Stunnen(Was so oder so nur der Guhl des Unholy DKs kann.), ausserdem ist es mir nur möglich 15% schneller zu laufen was nicht ausreichend ist um einem anderen Nahkämpfer zu entkommen. Es gibt Klassen die können entkommen, Druiden, Schurken und Kreiger wenn sie sich mit Eingreifen oder einem Charge auf einen anderen Gegner retten können, ein Schamane kann versuchen sich in Wolfsform zu retten, aber die meisten dieser Fähigkeiten kann der Paladin sofort Kontern. 

Denn an dieser Stelle tritt der Hammer der Gerechtigkeit oder eine Buße in Kraft, gut die Buße, erhalte ich Schaden bin ich frei, der Paladin steht trotzdem wieder direkt neben mir. Der Hammer, das ist so ne Sach. Ja man kann sich mit der Insignie befreien und aht jetzt eine Minute Ruhe vor diesem Stun aber das war es auch, wieder Sekunden die dem Paladin gereicht habe um micn erneut anzugreifen. 

Soviel zu den einfachen und den meisten bekannten Fähigkeiten die wie ich finde mitunter die Waffen sind welche von den meisten Paladinen eingesetzt werden, stark Vergleiche mit dme guten alten Dot Hexer der Fear, Dot, Dot, Dot, Fear, Drain Life, Spit und LoL gemacht hat. Ich denke diese Hexenmeister sind allen ein Begriff, nur mit Auschöpfung aller Möglichkeitne zu schlagne und der Hexer selbst muss nichts drauf haben um damit die meisten anderen Klassen ohne Anstrengung zu erledigen.

Aber der Paladin, und hierbei möchte ich erneut den Retri ansprechen hat eine Sache die ihn so richtig Imba macht. Er heilt, und das nicht nur ein bisschen. Ich habe in den Vergangenen Wochen mal ein gneaueres Auge auf so manchen Paladin im PvP geworfen und habe dabei festgestellt das mehrere Palas während sie Mörderischen Schaden (700k aufwärts in etwa 20 Minuten) und massig Heilung ( Erstaunliche 350k bis 500k ) fahren. Ich meine wenn ich als Blut DK, meine 100k Heilung bei 700k DMG da stehen habe ist das in Ordnung aber für solche Zahlen muss ich jedes bisschen meienr möglichen Selbstheilung in Naspruch nehmen was geht. Bei dem Paladin sieht das wie selbstverständlich aus das er einmal so enomr Stark im Nahkampf ist und durch die Hordischen Reihen fegt wie ein Wirbelwind und paralel noch massig Heilung macht wo man sich fragt, wo zum Geier kommt das bitte her? Ich meine es sit schon erschreckend einen Paladin in seienr Bubble zu sehen der sich mit zwei Casts Heiliges Licht auf seine 25k HP hochheilt, und nebenbei haut er ohne Bubble nochmal sein Handauflegen rein das auch nicht gerade ein schlaffer Skill ist der nur ein bisschen heilt.

An dieser Stelel eine bescheidene Frage: Was soll man als Nahkämpfer gegen solche Skills tun? Schweigen? Bringt ja nicht viel bei einem Paladin entweder sitzt er die paar Sekunden aus oder bricht es direkt wieder auf. Burst DMG? Nur mit Glück wenn er das Timing total verpeilt (An dieser Stelle möchte ich mal ein zitat von meinem Arena Partner einbringen: "WTF?!?! Der *piep* hat noch 300 HP und macht seine *Piep* Bubble!!!" Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl das Paladine einen Bot haben der ihre Bubble automatisch bei low HP zündet, denn komischerweise ist das so dieser magicle Moment wo man denkt "es kann doch nicht jeder Pala auf diesem Gottverdammten Planeten so viel Glück haben", ich denke ihr versteht was ich meine.) Aber weiter im Text, einen Paladin in einem langen ausdauernden Kampf schlagen? Als DK unmöglich da mir die Heilungsmöglichkeiten fehlen um da mitzuhalten. Hier eine kurze Aufzählung was ein DK zum Heilen hat:

Allgemein:
- Blutpräsenz, ein Minimaler Prozentualer teil meines angerichteten Schadens heilt mich.
- Guhl Opfern um 40% meienr Maximal HP wiederherzustellen.
- Todestoß de rmich um einen bestimmten Wert der durhc meine Krankheiten festgeelgt wird           heilt und durch eine Glyphe stark verbessert werden kann.
Blut:
- Blutwürmer die mich durch ihren angerichteten Schaden heilen.
- Tanzende Runenwaffe um den Todestoß doppelt auszunutzen.
- Runenheilung die mich um 10% meiner Maximal HP heilt, sie kann noch etwas aufgeskillt werden um etwa das doppelte zu heilen.
- Vampirblut das meien Heilung um 50% verstärkt.
- Mal des Blutes das den Gegner mit einem Debuff belegt der mich für jedne seienr Angriffe um einen kleinen Prozentteil meiner eigenen HP heilt.

Das mag ja wirklich nach viel klingen ist es aber letzlich nicht. Den Todestoß werden die meisten gar nicht einsetzen um sich zu heilen da er an sich nur wenig Schaden macht.
Die Präsenz ist einfach nur lächerlich und im PvP ist der Effekt so gut wie nicht spürbar.
Blutwürmer sind für jede CC nur ein Störfaktor und heilen zudem nur wenig. Ausserdem sind sie allein
durch die Weihe mit nur wenigen Ticks zu töten.
Die Runenheilung klignt toll aber eentpuppt sich nur als harmloser Tropfen auf dme heißen Stein der durch einen Angriff ( Wenn überhaupt ) wieder ausgeglichen wird.
Die Tanzende Runenwaffe war mals ehr stark aber seitdem sie derart generft wurde das sie nur noch für wenige Sekunden und evtl 5 Angriffe eingesetzt werden kann macht sie überflüssig. Sie kann aber durch eine Glyphe verbessert werden was aber nicht unbedignt der Rede wert ist.
Das Mal des Blutes klingt auch sehr gut ist allerding wieder nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.

Für sich betrachtet sind diese genannten Fähigkeiten kein Ausgleich und würden den Kampf nur so lange verlängern das ich dem Paladin auf die Nüsse gehen kann aber nicht um ihn zu besiegen. Nun möchte ich noch die beidne nicht weiter erläuterten Punkte ansprechen.

Einmal das Vampirblut, ein starker skill der wenn ich ihn mit einem großteil der anderen Heilfähigkeiten kombiniere bei optimalem Einsatz mich sogar auf 100% HP zurückbringen kann, hier entsteht der erste echte Ausgleich und leider einer der nur schwer umzusetzen ist. Zwar im PvE sehr leicht aber bei einem Menshclichen Gegner wird es schwer das zu nutzen insbesondere wenn es nicht nur einer dieser Imba Klassen Reroller ist.

Das andere und eiin von DKs eher selten benutzter Skill ist der Todespakt mit dem der Guhl geopfert wird. Leider wurde dieser Skill sehr stark generft da er nicht mehr Critten kann aber in Ordnung ich gebe zu dieser Nerf musste schon sein für ein Balancing.

Wie man sieht habe ich jetzt nur mal den Vergleich mit einem DK gemacht, ja einen Paladin kann man sicher Kiten so wie jeden anderen Nahkämpfer auch. Selbst Krieger können gekitet werden was sich bei Leuten mit ein wenig Plan vom Krieger als schwierig gestaltet.

Aber nunmal meine lieben Freunde die Paladine. Wie sollen die Ottonormal Spieler die kein 2k + Rating Spielen und sich perfekt auskennen mit Paladinen zurechtkommen die ohne nennenswertes Equip oder Skill 80% der BG Teilnehmer in Grund und Boden stampfen? Ich sehe nur immer und immer wieder Paladine im Powerranger Style, also T7 die S5 Equipte Spieler in kleine Stücke zerlegen, selbiges gilt für Arena Equipte Paladine mit Abhärtung, auch wenn es immer heisst ja sie halten viel aus abe rmachen wenig Schaden fahren sie dennoch mörderischen DMG der jedem Spieler der nicht gerade über das Abhärtungscap verfügt binnen Sekunden über den Jordan schickt. In meinem Fall habe ich verschiedenes ausprobierte, mein T7 Tank und DMG Equip, nichts CHancenlos, im Tankequip lebe ich zwar deutlich länger allerding sfehlt hier wirklich der Schaden. Dazu auch PvP Equip mit Mittlerweile 780 Abhörtung, aber ich gehe trotzdem Sang und Klanglos unter, es kommt nichtmal zu einem schweren Kampf wo ich mir sagen kann: "Ja, das aht er sich wirklich verdient." Aber nein es ist wirklich so wie schon jemand sagte, der Pala kam, er sah und er siegte. 

Nunaj genug palavert fürs Erste, ich fruee mich über Kosntruktives dazu vielleicht kann mich ja mal jemand aufklären was ich da falsch mache aber ein L2p denke ich brauche ich nicht mehr dafür habe ich schon zuviel PvP Erfahrung. Ich habe den Hype um die Hexenmeister, Schamane, Shcurken und Druiden mitgemacht und überlebt, der Paladin ist nur "mal wieder" neu auf dieser Liste. Aber selbst die Schurken waren damals zu Kontern. Gut die Druiden irgendwie nicht aber egal. *lach*

PS: Rechtschreibschwächen bitte ich zu entschuldigen ich bin eh kein Tippgenie und müde noch dazu, allen eine gute Nacht.


----------



## MadRedCap (14. Mai 2009)

Verzal, auch wenn ich deinen Eifer in diesem Thema mehr als bewundere, aber 97% der buffed.de-Leser werden deinen Text nicht lesen.

Zur Sache: Den Paladin in der Arena ist nur mit CC und gekonntem Teamplay gut entgegen zu wirken. Wenn du eh keinen Heiler im Rücken hast, dann kannst du dein Rating sowieso in der Pfeife rauchen. Den der Pala hat eine Schwäche: Geht er oom, kann er keinen Schaden mehr machen. Da muss man halt auch mal die Weihe aus ihm rauskitzeln, damit er sie sinnfrei legt, da muss der Göttliche Sturm auch mal ins Nichts gehen. Der Heiler, der hinter dem Paladin steht, muss natürlich CC't werden wie ein Weltmeister, aber mit den ansprechenden Combos momentan ist dies durchaus möglich. Spielt der Paladin in einer Doppel-DD-Combo, ist er sowieso Opfer. Erstens: gute Retris benutzten in der Arena mittlerweile Siegel des Blutes oder Märtyrers, was einen Eigenschaden hervorruft -> Pluspunkt für mich. Der Paladin wird nur von sich selbst geheilt und evtl, wenn er mit nem DK spielt, durch die Runenheilung mit entsprechender Glyphe -> kriegt kein Mana mehr ausser durch den Göttlichen Willen (oder wie der Skill nun wieder heißt, der Mana regt) und die Richturteile, was bei den CDs sowieso nicht weit ins Gewicht fällt. Paladin früh in die Bubble zwingen, je eher der CD raus ist, umso erfolgsversprechender ist das Ganze. Für den seltenen Fall, das der Paladin dann doch mal das alte *Siegel des Befehls* benutzt, auch wenn dessen Burst generft wurde, ist die Geschichte auch nicht so wild. 
Man bedenke: Wenn geskillt, haut sich der Paladin andauernd seine Lichtblitze instant rein, frisst nur wieder mehr Mana auf. Also ist der Selfheals eines Vergelters genau DAS, was ich mir immer wünsche als Schurke, mit Wound Poison fallen die Lichtblitze eh happig aus. Palas machen oft den Fehler, dass sie beim gekitet werden die Entfernung zum Gegner falsch einschätzen und den Göttlichen Sturm out of range zünden -> Mana weg für nix. Dazu kommt, das der Stun einen 2 minütigen CD hat, also kann man nach einem Hammer damit rechnen, das nicht so schnell ein weiterer kommt, ausser er wurde im Prot-Baum entsprechend geskillt. 

Man sieht, Bewegung ist eigentlich wichtig für den Kampf gegen einen Paladin, nervig ist halt der Hammer, der bei Lowlife mal eben für 4k reinklatscht und das auf ne beschissene Range. Mit CC und Stunlocks kann man jedoch sehr gut den Pala vom Schadenmachen abhalten und ihn genüsslich in die Bubble zwingen, dies ist sogar mit Krieger und Hexenmeister möglich, Priester und Schurken, DK und Pala usw usf. 

Nur mal so meine Impressionen, wie ich einem Vergelter in der Arena begegne. Kein Anspruch auf Gewähr.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Mai 2009)

Um die Uhrzeit nichmehr *hicks* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich spiele meinen Pala schon seit Classic und ich bin froh das er ist wie er ist. Vorher hatte man kein Wässerchen als Retri gegenüber den anderen Klassen (Woher kommen wohl die vielen Pala Witze?). Selbst ein Magier oder Hexi kriegt mich down, ist sehr ausgeglichen. Fear dot dot etc. Wenn ich dann einmal Bubble benutze, war das auch meine einzige Chance für 5min mal kurz "OP" zu sein. Wobei ich nicht denke das das OP ist...

Wie gesagt: Sehr ausgeglichen und wenn man meint, man zieht den kürzeren gegenüber einer anderen Klasse, dann hat man entweder 
a) Das Falsche Equip für PvP
b) Man setzt die Fähigkeiten nicht richtig ein bzw. zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. (Beispiel Finte vom Schurken welcher für 6 sek den erlittenen Aoe Schaden um 50%! reduziert)

So seh ich es.

JA ich spiele auch noch nen Hunter.

edit: habs wohl gelesen
Zum thema bubble hab ich ja bereits was gesagt. Und mit Pve equip braucht man im Pvp schon garnicht auftauchen..
Soweit ich weis kann der Priester auch die Bubble aufheben (korrrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege).


----------



## lock-1-0 (14. Mai 2009)

ololol alles kann man hier ja nicht lesen aber wenn ich schon sehe wie sich dk´s beschweren olololol. mh was braucht man als dk um highratet zu spielen? 1. skill um sich einen zu erstellen, 2. zeit um ihn hochzuleveln... 3. einen holy pala 4. ein /randomcast macro :/ .. hab ich schon gesehn 2k rating mit randomcast. ganz ehrlich die klasse ist mal mega fail und op.. n dk braucht sich schonmal garnix drauf einbilden highrated zu zocken:/.. 

ololol der pala^^ omg! der retri pala braucht halt mal 5hotkeys wenn überhaupt und spielt auch highratet. retri ist mal noch ne krassere facerollklasse als der dk. uhuhu ich lauf rum und kill n schurken im stun gz! da kommen sie immer an und meinen sie können spielen nur weil ihre klasse so dermaßen op ist dass es nichtmehr schön ist. und was macht blizzard? garnix! holypalas bekommen auch noch n manaregbuff^^

also was macht man wenn man einem olololadin im pvp begegnet? 

/spit

/lol

sterben >.<

@obilolkenobi, wenn du ahnung hättest dann wüsstest du wie OP palas sind!

@madredcap.. omg wie kann denn bitte n retri oom gehn? Oo das wäre mir neu


----------



## MadRedCap (14. Mai 2009)

lock-1-0 schrieb:


> @obilolkenobi, wenn du ahnung hättest dann wüsstest du wie OP palas sind!


Wenn du deine Klasse spielen könntest, würdest du Paladine nicht als OP bezeichnen.

Edit: Weiß Gott, ich hab nen Paladin 1 Jahr lang als Main gezockt, PvE wie PvP. Ich weiß was er kann, was er konnte, und was die meisten machen. Und mein letzter 2on2-Partner war ein Retri. Wenn der fight nicht mit dem ersten Burst entschieden wurde, war er danach mehr als schnell oom. Und wie gesagt, man muss nur die Dinger rauskitzeln. Nicht jeder Pala weiß seine verbleibenen Skills sinnvoll einzusetzten. Ich sprach auch von Arena, nicht BGs, wo es eh nur noch AoE-Gezerge gibt.


----------



## Solidus (14. Mai 2009)

Kremlaa schrieb:


> Ja das mag sein ^^ aber es gipt keine schurken Epidemie so wie bei den Paladinen.... Wo man auch hin schaut sind paladine , ich find auch nicht das paladine umbedingt im dmg generft werden sollten sondern ehr etwas schwerer zu spielen sein sollten ^^ man sieht ja wie das ausatmet jeder gimp spielt nen pala und meint dich zu flamen wen er dich im duel mit 3 tasen down haut




das is leider war.. da geb ich dir recht also wer ankommt und sagt retri is schwer zu spielen.. naja^^ aber wie gesagt ich find es derbst ätzend wenn ständig nach irgendwelchen sinnlosen nerfs geschrien wird... und da wird mir jeder retri spieler beipflichten wir haben schon 2 derbst fiese nerfs bekommen.. also hört auf zu flamen und spielt eure klasse besser! Und lest mal den tooltip eurer Spells das könnte helfen!


----------



## lock-1-0 (14. Mai 2009)

Solidus schrieb:


> das is leider war.. da geb ich dir recht also wer ankommt und sagt retri is schwer zu spielen.. naja^^ aber wie gesagt ich find es derbst ätzend wenn ständig nach irgendwelchen sinnlosen nerfs geschrien wird... und da wird mir jeder retri spieler beipflichten wir haben schon 2 derbst fiese nerfs bekommen.. also hört auf zu flamen und spielt eure klasse besser! Und lest mal den tooltip eurer Spells das könnte helfen!


schau dir halt einfach mal die highrated teams im 2on2 3on3 und 5on5 an da sind 95%palas im team. ist das ein zufall? oder sind leute die n pala zocken einfach besser? bestimmt nicht, also wird da schon was dran sein. ich hab glaub ich genug ahnung und anscheinend mehr als du.. retri kann nicht oom gehn:/


----------



## MadRedCap (14. Mai 2009)

lock-1-0 schrieb:


> retri kann nicht oom gehn:/



Nur wenn er geheilt wird, check du das mal endlich. Und das 95% Palas in den Teams sein soll... guck dir mal die Paladine im Arsenal an, ich wette, nicht mal ein Drittel spielt Vergelter, sondern Healer, weil der Paladin gerade im 2on2 einfach der perfekte Single-Target-Heiler ist.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Mai 2009)

lock-1-0 schrieb:


> @obilolkenobi, wenn du ahnung hättest dann wüsstest du wie OP palas sind!


So ich werde an dieser Stelle jetzt nicht persönlich, auch nicht mit Alkohol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit du etwas sachlicher wirkst lass bitte das olololol mal aus jedem 2. Satz^^

Und mir scheint das du keine Ahnung von deiner Klasse hast, was immer du auch spielst. 

Magier => Frost => Ich komm nicht vonner Stelle, habe evtl Hand der Freiheit und Bubble nicht auf CD das wars.
Schurke => Stun und macht nur dmg (seh da keinen Unterschied zum Paladin)
Hexer => Fear, dot dot dot
Jäger => schickt sein Pet vorraus und läuft weg um dabei zu schießen
DK: kann ich nicht sagen, habe nie wirklich einen gespielt, habe den auf lvl 59
Priester: Können bubble entfernen und sich zackig hochheilen. Haben auch sowas wie fear mein ich
Krieger: Schwer zu sagen, aber mit ordentlich dmg hat er ne gute chance gg Palas

Was ich sagen möchte: Der Paladin hat 2 möglichkeiten den Gegner aufzuhalten: Buße und Hammer. Ist beides auf CD erstmal Arschkarte. Ist Bubble einmal benutzt dann ist auch für 5 min die Lebensversicherung dahin. Handauflegung alle 20 min (früher eine Stunde und es wurde geheult, Blizz wird sich wohl seinen Teil wie bei allen anderen Sachen gedacht haben.)
Der Retri kann sehr wohl oom gehen, gerade wenn Weihe mit dabei ist. Entweder nehm ich Siegel der Weisheit um Mana zu reggen (im Pvp völlig sinnlos) oder Siegel des Befehls/Märtyrers/Blutes um dmg zu machen (was ja sinn der sache ist).
In einem längeren Kampf geht der Retri oom, ist einfach so.

Ich bin ein Casual Player und habe mich noch nie über Paladine beschwert, auch nicht wenn ich Hunter oder eine andere Klasse spiele. Ich frage mich warum. Und ich sags nocheinmal: 

Skill kommt von selbst und nicht von der Auswahl der Klasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MadRedCap (14. Mai 2009)

Bäm, Obi-Lan triffts kritisch! Einer, der sich mit dem Paladin ein wenig auskennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings bei diesem Satz hier:



Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Schurke => Stun und macht nur dmg (seh da keinen Unterschied zum Paladin)



... möcht ich doch mal was anmerken:
1. No Selfheal
2. Lederträger, im focus und ohne freie CDs Opfer
3. AoE? Dolchfächer auf Singeltarget?
4. Magieschaden? Nehmen wir gerne!
5. Supportabhängig und wesentlich skilllastiger als der Paladin momentan, sag ich mal

Und wenn ich mich noch richtig an den Tooltipp von Richturteil des Befehls erinnere, krieg ich da auch Movement-Malus, oder wurde das wieder entfernt?


----------



## Thrungal (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn möglichst viele möglichst lange schreien, dann wird der Pala auch generft.
Is ja auch blöd, wenn ne Klasse, die man einfach mal freekillen konnte, sich plötzlich wehrt, gell?

Mit Lk hat jede Klasse soviel Spells bekommen, dass die normale Aktionsleiste fast nicht ausreicht.
Wenn da mal nicht einer dabei ist, der im Kampf gegen nen Pala hilft, dann kann Euch echt niemand mehr helfen.


Aber das Geheule hilft scheinbar.

Wurde nicht vor einigen Wochen gepostet, dass Ulduar ordentlich fies und anspruchsvoll sein soll?
Kaum ists aufn Server, werden die Bosse generft, dass jeder Bombo auch bloß in einer ID mindestens 3 Firstkills mit seiner Rnd-Grp bekommt.
Wenn nicht, ist nicht der eigene Skill schuld, sondern der Programmierer.
Ist ja viel zu schwer, doofes Blizzi.


Aber ich schweife ab....
Damals, früher, wars auch so, dass man mal gegoogelt hat, wie man mit seiner Klasse gegen Klasse XY gewinnen kann.
Es kursieren gute Videos von ner 2er Ice-Mage-Combo. Die nehmen sich auch die Zeit, jeden wichtigen Schritt im Video zu dokumetieren.
So a la "Jetzt machen wir dem Pala Angst, er zündet die Blase - viel zu früh! - jetzt ist der andere dran.." usw usf....

Heute ist es einfacher, Blizz die Verantwortung für die eigene Unfähigkeit zu geben, manchen würde warscheinlich nur ein kleiner Klick auf "P" genügen... aber das ist ihnen halt schon zuviel.


----------



## Isokis (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab das Gefühl jeder findet den Pala kacke sobald er besser ist.
Sagen wir ma schurken machen nun 3 fachen schaden dann hasst jeder die schurken ,ne?^^
und auf meinem derzeitigem realm sagen viele  ,palas können nur in pvp was in pve nix
wobei ich mit meinem pala immer erster war im dmg (lvl 27) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## twaini74 (14. Mai 2009)

Ich für meinen teil kenne den Pala so wie er sich hier in WoW präsentiert nicht,sprich eigentlich Supi Tank,recht guter Heiler und durschnittlicher dmg.

Aber was hier aus dem Pala gemacht wurde in WoW da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln,aber hauptsache alle hacken auf den DK's rum.

Und nöe kein flame bla,spiele selber Pala Tank (aus überzeugung),aber was die dd richtung angeht verstehe ich die Welt nimmer



gruss


----------



## Migrin (14. Mai 2009)

Heyho Liebe Community

Ich spiele selber einen Retri Paladin und bin zur Zeit ziemlich PvP aktiv. Das der Vergelter momentan auf BGs ziemlich dominant ist und gerade PvE-equipte Spieler inner kürzester Zeit umburstet ist wohl nicht abzustreiten.

Doch wie sieht die Situation in der Arena aus?
Ich spiele 2er Arena mit einem Disziplinpriester. Gegen Teams mit 2 DDs haben wir tendenziel wenig Probleme da sowohl der Vergelter als auch der Priester einige Fähigkeiten haben, den erhaltenen Schaden massiv zu veringern bzw. zwischen den zwei Spielern aufzuteilen.

Momentan sind jedoch Heiler&DD Combos sehr dominant in der Arena. Diese Spiele werden oft durch die Manapools der beiden Heiler entschieden. Als Vergelter sehe ich mich da momentan ganz ehrlich im Nachteil. Sowohl Schurken als auch Krieger verfügen über einen MS effekt, d.h mein Partner muss doppelt so viel heilen wie der andere Heiler, müsste aber gleichzeitig noch Purgen und Manabrand spamen.
Bis zu nem ca 1600 er Rating ist es durchaus machbar den Heiler zu nuken. Ab diesem Punkt wird es aber schwierig da viele Heiler bereits über ziemlich viel Abhärtung verfügen. Zu dem hab ich als Vergelter ausser meinen stunns-die ich eigentlich bräuchte um den Heiler vom heilen abzuhalten- keine Möglichkeiten hab mein Ziel zu slowen oder an mich heranzuziehen wie dies beispielsweise bei DKs der Fall ist. Das einzige Mittel das ich hab um meinen Gegner in Bedrängniss zu bringen sind also meien Stunns und mein Schaden.

Ob nun eine Klasse im BG rockt oder nicht ist doch scheiss egal. Viel entscheidender ist für mich das Balancing in der Arena.

Btw arbeitet Blizzard grad am Redesign des Retritrees. Wartet als ab und beschwert euch danach nochmal. Blizzard kann den Retri nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen Redesignen, egal wie viel ihr stänkert.

Greez Migrin


----------



## Cali75 (14. Mai 2009)

am besten ist: selber einen Pala spielen. Ich bin von anfang an als Pala unterwegs und trotz meiner anderen Chars ist mir dieser mein Pala der allerliebste. Egal ob ein Nerf kommt oder nicht - ich bleib dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Mai 2009)

*DER WAHRE LEBENSBALKEN EINES PALADIN IST UND BLEIBT DER BLAUE!*

Ich habe selbst einen Paladin (ja blutelfe!). Was kann man machen, wenn das mana plötzlich futsch ist? Oh ja mit dem Gummihammer auf den Gegner einprügeln oder die bubble zünden...


*MEIN TIPP FÜR ALLE, DIE DIE KONTERKLASSE SUCHEN:*

Das unangenehme heißt Shadowpriest oder auch: Schwubs mana weg bubble weg lol! Fear Dot....


----------



## Harloww (14. Mai 2009)

Caradim schrieb:


> warri keine platte



Krass. Das ist also alles, woran man beim Krieger noch denkt? Traurig.


----------



## Rise Above (14. Mai 2009)

Hey Leute, das kann man doch nicht angehen.
Wenn Ihr alle mit Eurem PvE-Equip in BG's geht, kein Wunder, dass Euch die Retri's im NU umrocken.
Ich bin auch PvP-Eule. Ohne PvP-Equip wurd ich in 6 sek (Dauer von Hammer der Gerechtigkeit) meistens umgehauen.
Jetzt, wo ich 900 Abhärtung und 21 k HP hab, PvP-Specc und alles was dazu gehört, sind Palas luschen für mich, selbst wenn sie Bubblen. Die kritten a) viel zu selten und b) für maximal 3k.


----------



## Mitzy (14. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,Buße wirkt aber nur 6 sek und wenn derjenige der unter Buße steht Schaden erleidet wird der Effekt sofort beendet...



Sicher- nur, wenn der Retri bei einen im Nahkampf ankloppt... Denken wir nach- er ist Nahkämpfer... Dann ist die logische Konsequenz, dass man als Fernkämpfer genauso gut Hallenhalma spielen könnte, als das man das überleben wird.


----------



## Crackerjoe (14. Mai 2009)

Hey ho 
Ich spiele selber Retri pala und ich muss sagen wer über die bubble weint muss auch über eisblock blink und sowas wie fear und und und weinen weil jede klasse hat nun halt ma seine eigenen fähigkeiten um sich zu schützen .... wenn man es nich schafft eine andere klasse umzuhauen muss man vllt ma drüber nachdenken wie man es schaffen kann ich zb hab kaum chancen gegen diszi hexer und manchmal arms warris die man nicht stunen kann nen ms haben und einfach ma so die bubbel wegwerfen können ....
also nicht immer gleich losheulen weil man es nich schafft mal versuchen was zu machen das man es schafft...


----------



## Hexenhase (14. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute...was stellt ihr euch den vor. Der eine redet schlecht vom pala der andere schlecht vom Hexer,.. der andere wiederrum vom Hunter,..... Es ist mal eben so das einige klassen besser sind und andere halt nicht. Macht das game noch ein sinn wenn alle gleich sind. NEE DENKE MAL NICHT. also nehmt es doch so wie es ist. 

Zu einigen kann ich sagen wenn ihr damit nicht einverstanden seit das im BG mehr palas als andere sind " GEHT DOCH NICHT REIN"


----------



## Stigmatix (14. Mai 2009)

Öhm, hab ich das richtig verstanden dass der Threadersteller eine Hexe spielt, und ernsthaft einen Pala-Nerf fordert ? 

Hexer sind nach wie vor DIE Hassklasse für Palas schlechthin. Wenn ein Hexer von einem Retri umgehauen wird, dann kann das nur an entweder gaaanz arg grottig und wirklich elend schlechtem Equip liegen, oder eben an fehlendem Verständnis der eigenen Klasse.

Und in beiden Fällen würde eine weitere  Schwächung der Palas auch nicht viel helfen.

Die Pala-Nerfs der letzten Zeit (zu viele um sie alle aufzuzählen) haben dazu geführt, dass der Pala KEINESWEGS Op ist. JEDE andere Klasse hat bei gleichwertigem Equip und Skill mehr als 50% Chancen einen Retri genüsslich umzuhauen. 

Checkt es langsam mal - Palas sind mitnichten mehr OP, sondern ich empfinde es im Gegenteil so, dass Palas eher Underpowered sind.

Und wer glaubt, Pala wäre im PvP (egal ob Duell, Arena oder BG) eine Faceroll-Klasse hat (sorry) echt keine Ahnung. Levelt euch einfach selber einen Pala hoch, wenn ihr den Retri für ach so Imba haltet, dann reden wir weiter.

Und zum Thema Bubbel : Das ist nunmal eins der Talente, die diese Klasse ausmachen. Nehmt Huntern, Dks und Hexern die Pets, Magiern die Frostnova und Eisblock und Kriegern das Anchargen, den Priestern ihr Schild und den Schurken den Vanisch und so weiter, dann können wir uns drüber unterhalten, ob Bubbel wirklich imba ist.

Ich hätte btw. nichts dagegen, auf die Bubbel zu verzichten, wenn ich erstens fürs PvE eine aktive Möglichkeit zur Aggro-Reduizierung bekommen würde (so wie andere Klassen auch), und ich den ach so imbaenen Burstdamage (0,8k Krit olol), den ich in der Bubbel machen könnte, zusätzlich und dauernd bekäme.

Retris und Burstdamage, dass ich nicht lache, die Zeiten sind doch schon längst vorbei. Oder verwechselt ihr die 1,5k Autohits alle 3 Sekunden mit echter Burstdamge ? Dann solltet ihr euch echt mal um euer Equip Gedanken machen. Welcher Skill im PvP soll das denn sein, der so schlimmen Dmg macht ? Mir fällt da echt nicht ein, was das sein könnte.

Achja, und Edit meint noch : 

Macht aber ruhig weiter mit euren Vorschlägen, wie man Palas am besten todnerfen könnte, Blizzard ist für jede Idee dankbar und setzt sie auch umgehend per Hotfix in die Tat um.


----------



## Medivhus (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich bin auch Retri, oder wahlweise Prot Pala, aber dieses ganze geflame op und so bla bla bla. Sag mla Leute gehts noch? Ich werde von Schurken und Hexern solange gestunned/feared da bringt auch bubble nix mehr. Der Tooltip zur Bubble ist inzwischen auch erlogen(steht dran macht gegen "ALLE" Schäden etc imun, davon merk ich gar nix) klar ich hab jez nicht so krass viel abhärtung, aber trotzdem gibts Klassen die mich gut umklatschen und das würden sie auch noch wenn ich mehr abhärtung hätte.

Warum machen wir es nicht so, alle Klassen können nur noch stoff und 2 1h waffen tragen, keiner hat mehr skills und wir stellen uns alle voreinander und wartet das der gegenüber durch Glück zuerst stirbt.

Also Vote 4 Nerf ALL ...


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (14. Mai 2009)

Ohh man wer gegen einen pala nicht ankommt kann seine klasse nicht spielen palas sind doch so leicht zu besiegen stoffie ftw


----------



## manavortex (14. Mai 2009)

Ja, großartig. Bitte nerft den Pala NOCH WEITER!

Als Holypala haben mich im PVE die letzten Nerfs wegen der ganzen Arenascheisse hart getroffen. Jetzt nehmt uns ruhig noch die Bubble weg, damit man nicht mal 12 Sekunden irgendwo stehenbleiben und in Ruhe heilen kann. Nerft den Schaden des Vergelters, damit er im 25er nicht mehr mit den anderen DDs mithalten kann (unser Top-Vergelter kämpft immer mit den Hexen und den Shadows um den ersten Platz) und vor allem NERFT DEN PALATANK. 

Seid ihr dann zufrieden, wenn ihr mit eurem Arenageheule dem Paladin das PVE kaputtgemacht habt?

Ich spiele kein Arena und es interessiert mich nen Scheiß. Nur wegen dem Müll wird eine fürs PVE ordentlich gebalancte Klasse kaputtgemacht, und ihr freut euch noch. Möge die nächste Nerf-Keule eure Klasse treffen.


----------



## Antilli (14. Mai 2009)

Blizz wird uns die Bubble nie nehmen! Wieso?

Erstens gehört diese einfach zum Charakter des heiligen Kriegers. Und zweitens würde wir trotzdem die Gimps in 2 GCD´s umnuken, und dann hätte Blizz nix mehr zum wegnerfen.

Jede Klasse kann einen Pala besiegen, die einen müssen halt viell kiten und es dauert länger, andere tun sich leichter. Schurken v.a. hauen uns auch in 5 Sek. um, wenn Bubble CD hat.

Habt ihr schon mal einen Retri auf nem Heiler gesehen, die Kämpfe dauern manchmal 4-5 Minuten, mein persönlicher Rekord mit einem Healschami: 15 Minuten.

Aber mit PvE-Gear und PvE Skillung darf man sich nciht wundern, dass man instant umkippt...


----------



## Super PePe (14. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QI8zF0Lqis vs. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKMib1qbAGE


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Mai 2009)

Migrin schrieb:


> Btw arbeitet Blizzard grad am Redesign des Retritrees. Wartet als ab und beschwert euch danach nochmal. Blizzard kann den Retri nicht von einem Tag auf den anderen Redesignen, egal wie viel ihr stänkert.


Warum denn das schon wieder? Gibts dazu was offizielles?
Und hats wenigstens diesmal einen nachvollziehbaren Grund oder liegt nur wieder an dem ewigen _*P*ala *v*s. *P*lödmann-der-seine Klasse-nicht-spielen-kann_ Gejammere der Community?

Mit´m Dual-Spec hat Blizz ja erreicht was sie wollten, weniger Probleme bei der Tank/Heilersuche. An der dritten Spielmöglichkeit des Paladins muß jetzt nicht wieder rumgepfuscht werden... schon garnicht wegen PvP.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Mai 2009)

manavortex schrieb:


> Als Holypala haben mich im PVE die letzten Nerfs wegen der ganzen Arenascheisse hart getroffen.
> 
> Ich spiele kein Arena und es interessiert mich nen Scheiß.




Tja, schade, Junge. Denn gerade in der Arena rult der Holypally.


----------



## Technocrat (14. Mai 2009)

Antilli schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal einen Retri auf nem Heiler gesehen, die Kämpfe dauern manchmal 4-5 Minuten, mein persönlicher Rekord mit einem Healschami: 15 Minuten.



Ach, das erinnert mich an meinen Lieblings-WoW-Witz:


Treffen sich zwei Holy Pallies. Meint der eine: "Ey, mach'n wir'n Duell?". Darauf der Andere: "Nee, die resetten den Server in drei Tagen!"


----------



## Sarcz (14. Mai 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Tja, schade, Junge. Denn gerade in der Arena rult der Holypally.


Vor dem letzten Patch hätt ich dir Recht gegeben. Aber im Moment ist er meiner Meinung nach der schwächste Heiler, auch weil er sich nicht an den Säulen blutig w***** kann.


----------



## FruchtZwergchen (14. Mai 2009)

Eine Frage hätte ich. Wenn der Paladin seine Bubble anhat. kann man ihn dann noch Disablen? Also schafen, sleepen?


----------



## Mitzy (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn der Paladin seine bubble an hat, kann Ihm nix und niemand was antun- außer, du entfernst die bubble.
Du kommst mit der bubble auch aus allem raus- außer aus dem Wirbelsturm von Druiden...


----------



## Inix (14. Mai 2009)

Nein kann man nicht, er ist dann immun.
Aber ich kann mich z.T. oben anschließen , der Paladin ist nicht komplett OP, diese subjektive Fehleinschätzung resultiert wohl daraus, dass man jahrelang(!) einfach kaum was zu befürchten hatte wenn der da mit seinem Schwert rumturnt.
Im vergleich zu früher hat der Pala schon eine dramatische Wendung durchlebt, die aber einfach notwendig war ( zum. ret ), deswegen mag das ein oder andere Talent dem unbedarften Spieler sooo imba roxxor killar erscheinen.

Ich mag aber auch anfügen dass ich glaube dass das sagen wir mal skill-cap eines ret Paladins in der Arena (2/3er, 5er hab ich keine Erfahrung)leichter zu erreichen ist als bei anderen Klassen ( was nicht heißt dass es jeder idiot kann) ---> auf hand-spells cds achten, spieler verprügeln, notheal+klassenunabhängige Arena skills [ARG VEREINFACHT].

Mal zu den Konterklassen :
Hexer  u Magier haben definitiv sehr gute chancen den Paladin in den staub zu schicken(bei nem guten Hexer kann ich mich gleich schlafen legen), schurken/dk stehen ebenfalls net all zu schlecht da, und viele von den anderen Klassen haben wenigstens reelle chancen.


Im PvE hab ich auch schon mal von nem warri gehört " buhaaa 3 tasten no skil char", mal ganz davon ab dass es mittlerweile paar mehr tasten sind(wieviel hat der warri denn in seiner rota .. na ? *g*) macht da vernünftiges movement schon schick was her.


----------



## b1ubb (14. Mai 2009)

FruchtZwergchen schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich. Wenn der Paladin seine Bubble anhat. kann man ihn dann noch Disablen? Also schafen, sleepen?



Ein Krieger und ein Priester können dem Paladin die Bubble runtergeben.

Oder sind es schon mehr klassen geworden?


----------



## Mitzy (14. Mai 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Ein Krieger und ein Priester können dem Paladin die Bubble runtergeben.
> 
> Oder sind es schon mehr klassen geworden?



Nein, sind es nicht. Hier im Forum wird zwar öfter mal gesagt "Ist Magie, kann Magier klauen", aber das stimmt nicht.
Ich kann mich täuschen, aber ich hab mal von ´nem Pala Kollegen gehört, ein Shammy hat sein Schild "weggereinigt"


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2009)

pala nerf = ja
dk nerf = noch mehr ja


----------



## shadow24 (14. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Sicher- nur, wenn der Retri bei einen im Nahkampf ankloppt... Denken wir nach- er ist Nahkämpfer... Dann ist die logische Konsequenz, dass man als Fernkämpfer genauso gut Hallenhalma spielen könnte, als das man das überleben wird.


also ich frag mich jedesmal wenn ich sowas lese gegen welche glorreichen Gegner ich immer spielen muss?????also ICh kriege kein Gegner,selbst ein Hunter,nicht mit einem Schlag down(das macht allerdings der Schami mit Kettenblitz bei mir wenn ich "nur" noch 10 k Leben haben sollte)...
wenn ich den Hunter treffe beginnt der sich doch tatsächlich zu bewegen.und rate mal wer schneller ist...
ausserdem krieg ich oftmals noch ein Desorientierungspfeil,oder wie ihr das Ding nennt, ab und dreh mich erstmal im Kreis.in der Zwischenzeit hängt natürlich auch stets sein Pet an mir und es wird meist ein knapper Ausgang...
ich weiss ja nicht was du oder die anderen, die immer gleich umkippen nach "einem" Schlag, für ein equip haben,aber es scheint nicht so doll zu sein.ich treff jedenfalls als Pala stets auf gute Gegner,die nicht so leicht umkippen wie es hier im thread immer vorgeleiert wird.und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Hunter...


----------



## Yuukami (14. Mai 2009)

Jeder ruft nach einem nerf für eine andere klasse nur für seine eigene nicht...


----------



## Sethia (14. Mai 2009)

Schaut doch spasseshalber mal aufs Infofenster am Ende eines BG, da wird man feststellen können, dass die Palas (trotz ihrer super-imba-unkaputtbar-bubble) bei den Toden irgendwo in der Mitte rumgammeln. Habe die letzten 10 BGs extra darauf geachtet... Palas waren immer in der Mitte mit den meisten Toden. Klar, Ausnahmen gabs da auch mal nen Holy-Pala ohne Tod dabei und nen Retri mit den meisten.

Was ich damit sagen will... nen nerf macht den Retri wohl zum schwächsten Glied in der Kette, und das ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne des BGs.


----------



## Mimimimimimi (14. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (14. Mai 2009)

Also ich denke das Paladine im Moment im PvP mit den meisten Burstdamage haben, selbst bei ca. 460 Abhärtung (ich weiß, das is nicht viel aber für mich schon nicht schlecht) critten gute Palas geschätzte 8/10 angriffen, und das haut meinen DK mit 21k HP eben dann schon um. 
Aber das ist wie bei jeder Klasse, das kommt und geht, erinnert euch mal dran wie im Classic die Paladine ausgelacht wurden, jetzt ist es eben andersherum...

Und btw. wers nötig hat im Forum nen mimimi-Thread aufzumachen, der ist entweder  geistig zu Jung um damit klar zu kommen, muss zwanghaft gewinnen oder kann einfach kein PvP.


----------



## Dreidan (14. Mai 2009)

Naja mein Todesritter hat T7,5 Tankequip mit fast 29k Life in Frostpräsenz (unbuffed) und ist Unholy mit Schutztalenten aus den andere zwei Bäumen geskillt. Habe mit Vergeltern im Duell nicht wirklich Schwierigkeiten. Die meisten Kämpfe verlass ich mit gut 70% HP.

Als Stoffi würd ich wahrscheinlich gegen Vergelter auch kein Land sehen. Ist aber auch absolut nicht mein Spielstil, im Kleidchen rumzuhüpfen.


----------



## Pitlith (14. Mai 2009)

Wer im Moment noch behauptet Pala sei OP, der spielt die Klasse ned oder trifft im PVP immer auf die selben Nerds:

Hexer, die fear ned kennen,

Hunter, die ihr Rückzug, Zurechtstutzen, Desorientierungsschuss, Sleepschuss, Totstellen und ihre Fallen ned einsetzen können

Schurken, welche null plan von Verschwinden, Stun, Sap, Entrinnen, Entwaffnen, Slowen, Blenden, Solarplexus und Sprint haben

Magier die feuer skilled sind

Dk's die ungefähr soviel Ahnung von der Spielmechanik haben wie Fidget vom Weaponhandling

und da gäbe es bestimmt noch mehr...

Ah ja: habt ihr mit nem Vergelterpala schon ma versucht nen Druidenheiler Tot zu kriegen und seis durch das, dass er oom geht?

alle die hier nach nem Palanerf schreien: L2P, oder zeigt mir das Toparenateam in welchem ein Retri vertreten ist... dann nehm ich auch ALLES zurück.


----------



## Sascha_BO (14. Mai 2009)

Sethia schrieb:


> Was ich damit sagen will... nen nerf macht den Retri wohl zum schwächsten Glied in der Kette, *und das ist sicherlich nicht im Sinne des BGs*.


Und es ist erst recht nicht im Sinne des PvE... schließlich besteht WoW nicht nur aus PvP!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Loladine gab es vor dem LK lange genug.


----------



## Kelthelas (14. Mai 2009)

Mal ein Tip: spiel selbst pala Tank und da sind die so einfach umzuhaun weil sie net critten. Und wenn ihr einen Heiler im Rücken habt dann is der Burst schnell vorbei.


----------



## ProtKenny (14. Mai 2009)

ich frage mich echt, warum der thread noch nicht geschlossen ist....der war seit dem ersten beitrag ein mimimi und das zieht sich jetzt über 28 seiten hin...und ja, dieser beitrag ist auch ein mimimi


----------



## Devilyn (14. Mai 2009)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Lasst doch vie Vergelter, auch wenn sie sch**** sind. Aber nehmt den Todesrittern endlich ihren Todesgriff...



lol niemals^^

ansonsten kann doch nicht mehr gewynt werden das wir scheiss dks die gruppe zum wipen bringen weil wir damit pullen^^

zum pala kp^^

noch keinen getroffen, hab in der letzten woche wo ich wieder spiele (60er raum) nur hunter und dks gekillt^^


----------



## Delethor (14. Mai 2009)

Kurta schrieb:


> Palas sind der größte SCHEIßDRECK im gesamten PvP , diese drecks Klasse kann
> 
> 
> 1. Blase anschmeißen wenns mit Live knapp wird
> ...



Jahaaa! Der Krieger hat 30k HP im Tankspecc und macht imba Schaden als MSler!
Ausserdem ticken die Hots vom Heildruiden voll übel während er mich als Feral zerkratzt! 

Kurze Stellungnahme:
1.: Okay, lass ich gelten. Das ist halt der Defskill der den Pala ausmacht. Vorallem das gewhine um den Pala.
2.: Gut, ich kann mich in der Bubble heilen. Aber so ganz das wahre ist das nicht, zumindest als Retri. Im 1on1 noch ziemlich stark kann dich der Manaverlust im BG schonmal umbringen.
3.: Jaja, bloss, das die quasi auf dem selben CD liegen. 2:30 geht keine von beiden wenn man eine benutzt hat. 0:30 gehen nichtmal Flügel.
4.: Jaaa! Jeden den ich zweimal durch die Weihe gekitet hab kann ich danach onehitten. Aber nach meinung der whiner kann das ja eh jeder Pala.
5.: 1. Buße (8 oder 6 Sekunden? Boah, das ja imba) 2. Hammer (Theoretisch haut man auf den hier besser drauf, aber ich tu mal so als würd ichs nur für CC nutzen) 3. Angreifen. 4+5 zerlegen den Pala je nach Klasse mehr oder weniger schnell. Ausserdem, 1+2 sind lange draussen bevor 3 stirbt. Jahaa, sagen hier die Pala Flamer, jetzt geht er in die Bubble! Um sich vollzuheilen, und danach von 5 Leuten umgenatzt zu werden? Um 3 noch schnell umzubursten, mit 50% dmg Malus? Genau, erst bursten, dann heilen. Hast ja fast 12 Sekunden Zeit o_o
6.: Fällt dir was auf? Ansonsten lies nochmal den Anfang von diesem Beitrag.
7.: Klar, und zwar mit grauem Equip und während ich mein Abi schreibe. Ich kann ja wohl nicht erwarten, das 3 grün equipte Schurken die nur Hemorrhage spammen nen S6 Pala umhauen. Und n anderes Szenario fällt mir nicht ein, wo der Pala mal eben so 3 Leute gleichzeitig so richtig. Gut, 3 blau equipte und mit vollen CDs, aber wenn die wiederum ebenfalls CDs haben, und nicht nur Autohit spammen, sind sie entweder schlecht oder AFK oder beides.
8.: Der Hexer übrigens auch. Der Schurke sowieso. Und Feral Druiden mag ich auch nicht. Magier saugen ebenso und hab ich eigentlich schon Hexer erwähnt?
9.: Same as #6
10.: Aha, da hat wohl wer händeringend ein 10tes Argument gesucht. Ich mein, wir hattens ja auch erst 2 mal..

Nein, du brauchst nicht fortfahren. Wir haben inzwischen alle verstanden, wie wenig Ahnung du vom Pala hast.
Klingt nach 'Mimimi, der grosse böse Pala haut mich immer zu brei, obwohl ich doch 20 Abhärtung und komplett blaues Equip habe!'

Ich gebe zu, ich habe nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen und tu bestimmt 2-3 Leuten unrecht wen ich sage, dass sich hier keiner wirklich mit dem Pala auseinander gesetzt hat. 
Dem Rest aber kann ich wirklich nur ans Herz legen, mal ein bisschen Pala zu büffeln. Immerhin hat keiner von euch erwähnt, das Divine Purpose mich alle 30 Sekunden aus dem Stun holt, und man mich danach 12 Sekunden nicht slowen kann!


Grüße und Blutdruckpillen an die vergeltenden Freunde,
ein Flexadin, Retri-, Prot-, Holy- und PvPHolypala aus Leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EditPS: Bevor ichs vergesse: Der liebe Zitierte hier oben macht bitte vorher noch einen Deutschkurs und geht dann erst zur Palanachhilfe oder zum PvP Seminar. So viel Zeit muss sein.


----------



## Laviel (14. Mai 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Retri nicht überpauert. Er ist ne mittelmäßige bis gute Burstklasse ohne heilungsverringernden Effekt im PVP und im PVE schafft ers sicherlich auch nicht unter die TOP 5 und dazu ist er einfach langweilig zu spielen. Gibt da einfach bessere Klassen für ... wobei die würd ich auch nicht nerfen.
Und zum den Stun und der Buße, welche Klasse hat den mittlerweile keinen CC mehr versteh da die "komischen" Vergleiche kein Stück.

Mit 3.0 auf lvl 70 war der Retri OP, aber sowas von, das hat nach einer Woche auch keinen Spaß mehr gemacht jedes BG mit ka ich sag mal 50:3 Todesstösse zugewinnen. Wobei die Woche war ne Genugtung, als die ganzen Witzpolde endlich Whiner wurden.^^

Achja und ich spiel Pala ... aber kein Retri ... macht als Tank mehr Spaß im PVE  bzw. Heal im PVP


----------



## Xyester (14. Mai 2009)

Also wenn ich mir so einge Aussagen so durchlese, denke ich wirklich nurnoch : Wtf? lol? l2p... 
Mag gut sein das euch ein Pala mit Berserker und Flügeln im BG schnell weghaut, doch ohne diese lustigen Buffs sieht das bisschen anders aus. Ich spiele selber Retri und hab Naxx 25/Naxx 10 EQ (Nein kein PVP gear). Wenn ich dann im BG einen DK sehe finde ich es immerwieder zum Kotzen wie viel "Schaden" ich an ihm mache. Ich sehe nur wie ganz oft das lustige Wörtchen "Abosrbieren" aufsteigt und bin Tod... 
Habt ihr eigentlich als Pala schonmal versucht nen Disci Priest umzuhauen? Oder vielleicht einen Heal dudu? Oder irgendeinen anderen Heiler? Sicher nicht und dann beschwert ihr euch das ein Pala OP ist wenn ihr eigentlich keine Ahnung habt? Irgendwie jämmerlich wie ich finde. Ein Affilock , ein Frostmage oder irgendeine andere Klasse die PVP gespecct ist und bisl was an Resi hat, sind schwere Gegner für nen Retri Pala und wenn diese Leute auch noch wissen wie man spielt bringt einem auch die Bubble nicht mehr viel... da steht der Warlock nur da und macht /lol weil ich ihm 2k crits gebe. Lol. Meine Meinung deshalb: Lasst es so wie es ist, denn so ist es okay. In meinen Augen ist zur Zeit keine Klasse richtig OP, wenn man PVP eq hat (und das ist seit dem Patch nun wirklich ziemlich leicht zu bekommen). Also verbringt eure Zeit nicht damit zu weinen das Palas so imba sind, sondern farmt euch eq und lernt zu spielen, dann werdet ihr auch sehen das der Pala nicht mehr OP ist als jede andere Klasse auch. Zu den "mimimi früher war alles bessa kindern": Ja es war sehr lustig wenn Duelle 5 Sekunden daurten oder man im BG gesehn hat wie 2 Pyros auf einen fliegen und eine Sekunde später war man Tod. Versucht dieses Spielsystem ma in der Arena unterzubringen... wird wohl nicht ganz laufen.

P.S. Ich entschuldige mich für Argumente die schon Vorposten gebracht haben, hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen war mir zu dumm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (14. Mai 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also ich frag mich jedesmal wenn ich sowas lese gegen welche glorreichen Gegner ich immer spielen muss?????also ICh kriege kein Gegner,selbst ein Hunter,nicht mit einem Schlag down(das macht allerdings der Schami mit Kettenblitz bei mir wenn ich "nur" noch 10 k Leben haben sollte)...
> wenn ich den Hunter treffe beginnt der sich doch tatsächlich zu bewegen.und rate mal wer schneller ist...
> ausserdem krieg ich oftmals noch ein Desorientierungspfeil,oder wie ihr das Ding nennt, ab und dreh mich erstmal im Kreis.in der Zwischenzeit hängt natürlich auch stets sein Pet an mir und es wird meist ein knapper Ausgang...
> ich weiss ja nicht was du oder die anderen, die immer gleich umkippen nach "einem" Schlag, für ein equip haben,aber es scheint nicht so doll zu sein.ich treff jedenfalls als Pala stets auf gute Gegner,die nicht so leicht umkippen wie es hier im thread immer vorgeleiert wird.und das bezieht sich nicht nur auf Hunter...



Ich habe nirgends geschrienen "ich one hitte"- oder andere one hitten.
Aber wenn du schon im Nahkampf bist, dann würde- ich zumindest mal- versuchen den Typen zu stunnen und dann einfach mal meinen Skill ausspielen und versuchen, den Gegner möglichst so zu killn, ohne das er abhaut, oder mich auf Distanz bringt...
Und zum anderen habe ich auch nich gesagt, dass ich bzw. die anderen direkt auf den Gegner zu laufen.


----------



## Khazzo (14. Mai 2009)

/vote 4 close


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Mai 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Bäm, Obi-Lan triffts kritisch! Einer, der sich mit dem Paladin ein wenig auskennt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



MadRedCap trifft Obi kritisch, obi stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast gewonnen, da hast du recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (14. Mai 2009)

Pala is im PvP einfach die Headrollerklasse schlechthin. 1x stun kopf über alle skills rollen lassen gegner tod oder 10sec warten und...? richtig kopf rollen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

verstehe nicht wie die Leute die meinen Palas sein nicht OP das hier ignorieren können:

http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=74231

könnt ihr die zahlen nicht deuten / verstehen?


----------



## MoVedder (14. Mai 2009)

lol nap


----------



## Inix (14. Mai 2009)

Die Statistik wird dem nicht gerecht, thread inhalt ist ein geforderter nerf des RETRI, ich schätze, dass min 2/3 der Pala Gladis NICHT ret geskillt sind.
Dafür spechen auch die in S5  enorm belibte Kombies im bspweise 2on2 - Holy Pala/Hunter -Holy/Dk- Holy/Warri die allesamt in den höheren Rankings seeehr oft vertreten waren.  ( HolyPala/XX allgemein eigentlich recht beliebt-mir fallen noch + feral/rogue/dotlock grad auch noch ein) )

Wenn du also ne Statistik liest interpretiere sie auch richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arîon1988 (14. Mai 2009)

PALA BESTE KLASSE EVER! früher haben sich alle über sie lustig gemacht und jetzt fi*** wir sie alle im BG!!!!!!


----------



## Draicul (14. Mai 2009)

Arîon1988 schrieb:


> PALA BESTE KLASSE EVER! früher haben sich alle über sie lustig gemacht und jetzt fi*** wir sie alle im BG!!!!!!




Du f´... niemanden , ausser einen deiner B11-Tunten


----------



## Arîon1988 (14. Mai 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Du f´... niemanden , ausser einen deiner B11-Tunten




mimimi?


----------



## Raziel2710 (14. Mai 2009)

Also sie spiel momentan meinen Pala als Vergelter im Pvp und kann net sagen das ich Op bin. Jeder der etwas Equip hat und seine Klasse gut spiel kann sich mit mir ein supi Duell liefern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Natürlich schimpfe ich genauso.  Ey warum bekomm ich den Diszi net tod und warum sind die alle so gemein zu mir. Ich find recht ausgeglichen gerade. 

Also kleiner Tip an den TE. Sammel Equip such dir nen Freund und macht gemeinsam die BGs unsicher. Retri/DK ist eine ganz fiese Mischung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach eins noch bevor man loschreit: Hilfe liebe Blizzardmutti die verhauen mich. Solle man seine Spielweise überprüfen.

ALso weniger MIMIMIMI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , mehr üben. 

Ich diesem Sinne
Ein OP Retri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draicul (14. Mai 2009)

Arîon1988 schrieb:


> mimimi?
> [/qu gääääähn ... rosa Kleid schon an?


----------



## torpedo979 (14. Mai 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Pala is im PvP einfach die Headrollerklasse schlechthin. 1x stun kopf über alle skills rollen lassen gegner tod oder 10sec warten und...? richtig kopf rollen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der war klasse!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerionD (14. Mai 2009)

Immer wenn ich lese wie Leute sich beschweren das der Paladin zu stark wäre,
muss ich daran denken wie noch vor ein paar Monaten jeder Idiot
"roflkopter palas machen kein dämätsch ololol!!111" geschrien hat,
und verspüre tiefe Genugtuung für meine Paladinfreunde.


----------



## Darkjoker (14. Mai 2009)

na ja wenn sie den pala nerfen verändert sich ja nicht nur der schadem im pvp sondern auch im pve.

d.h. ich kann dann genauso gut als holy oder tank qten oder pvp machen wenn der retri kein dmg mehr macht


----------



## AoC.Virtus (14. Mai 2009)

Man ist froh, wenn Palas in Raids dabei sind, egal ob Heal, Tank oder Retrie. Doch wehe, ein Pala geht mit PvPGear und die nötige Abhärtung auf den Items ins BG....

Lernt Eure Klasse spielen, vorallen der TE, der nicht mal seine Klasse richtig kennt!


/vote Tor close


----------



## Phyraxxus (14. Mai 2009)

Ich nutze meinen ersten Beitrag mal für meine bislang nicht beweisbare BG-Theorie:

Auf einem Schlachtfeld mit z.B. insgesamt 40 Spielern pro Fraktion sind, sagen wir, durchschnittlich 7 Paladine - von denen sind 6 Retris.
Das BG ist zu Ende. Von den 6 Retris liegen 5 unter den Top10-DMG-Dealern, der 6. ist ein totaler, hoffnungsloser Horst. Alles reine Annahme!
Ausserdem gehenn wir mal davon aus, dass der durchschnittliche, ungeheilte BG-DD nach spätestens 25 Sekunden Kampf Dreck frisst. Von diesen 25 Kampfsekunden war er etwa 15 Sekunden durch etliche CC's verhindert. Das heisst dass er zehn Sekunden lang seinen Schaden von, naja BG... also mal großzügig 1500 dps produzieren konnte. Rechnen, rechnen, blabla. Um an der Nase hergezogene Zahlenspielchen zu vermeiden, sagen wir etwas übertrieben:
Pro Kampf eines DD's unserer Fraktion tötet er etwa 0,9 Spieler. Alle Spieler unserer Fraktion zusammen haben in diesem BG 3 Milliarden Schadenspunkte verteilt, davon knapp 1 Millarde die 6 Retris.

Szenario 2: Alle 7 Paladine sind jetzt Heiler! Ein (Beispiel!) geheilter Hexenmeister geht nicht oom, er kämpft jetzt 100 Sekunden bis der Heiler tot ist, und dann nochmal 25 Sekunden (siehe oben). Er tötet JETZT pro Kampf 3-5 Spieler (geschätzter Durchschnitt). Aber der Schaden der ehemlaigen Retris (1 Milliarde) fehlt. ABER da jetzt etwa jeder 3. Kampf von einem Heiler geschützt wird, der jeweils zwei DD's hochhält, produzieren diese jetzt jeweils den DREIFACHEN Schaden. Also die verblieben 2 Milliarden Schaden unserer Fraktion, verdreifachen sich auf 6 Milliarden!

Also würde eine Fraktion OHNE VERGELTER pro Schlachtfeld etwa den doppelten Schaden produzieren als MIT VERGELTER, wenn diese sich SINNVOLL einsetzen würden. Aber leider hat Horst 5 Brüder.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. Mai 2009)

Raziel2710 schrieb:


> Also sie spiel momentan meinen Pala als Vergelter im Pvp und kann net sagen das ich Op bin. Jeder der etwas Equip hat und seine Klasse gut spiel kann sich mit mir ein supi Duell liefern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jedoch muss er erheblich besser spielen können als du um das duell für sich zu entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

Draicul schrieb:


> Du f´... niemanden , ausser einen deiner B11-Tunten


haha richtig^^


----------



## AerionD (14. Mai 2009)

Phyraxxus schrieb:


> Ich nutze meinen ersten Beitrag mal für meine bislang nicht beweisbare BG-Theorie:
> 
> Auf einem Schlachtfeld mit z.B. insgesamt 40 Spielern pro Fraktion sind, sagen wir, durchschnittlich 7 Paladine - von denen sind 6 Retris.
> Das BG ist zu Ende. Von den 6 Retris liegen 5 unter den Top10-DMG-Dealern, der 6. ist ein totaler, hoffnungsloser Horst. Alles reine Annahme!
> ...



Willst du damit sagen dass jeder Vergelter per Definition seine Klasse nicht spielen kann?
Das finde ich ein bisschen hart.
So oder so denke ich dass deine Zahlen nicht unbedingt stimmen, schon allein weil jeder Spieler
je nach Auslegung entweder 0,5 oder 1,0 Spieler pro Kampf besiegen sollte.


----------



## gallatin8 (14. Mai 2009)

Laviel schrieb:


> Mit 3.0 auf lvl 70 war der Retri OP, aber sowas von, das hat nach einer Woche auch keinen Spaß mehr gemacht jedes BG mit ka ich sag mal 50:3 Todesstösse zugewinnen. Wobei die Woche war ne Genugtung, als die ganzen Witzpolde endlich Whiner wurden.^^



Ganz meine Meinung diese Woche war einfach Klasse wo wie vorher ausgelacht wurden haben wir wirklich Locker 4 gegner umgehauen und uns dann mit Hingabe dem Rest des gegnerischen Schlachtzugs der schreiend weglief.....*seuzt* das waren noch Zeiten


Aber an alle die hier sagen Pala ist so OP haut alles und jedem im BG um da sag ich nur: He, Leute ihr habt auch Paladine in euren Reihen und auch über eure klasse gibt es seitenlange Mimim-Threads wie diesen hier also Explorer schliessen WoW starten und sich darüber freuen das man auch Palas in seiner Gruppe hat.


An alle Paladine da draußen: Phase 2 beginnt!!!!*gruseliges Lachen*



MFG: gallatin8


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> verstehe nicht wie die Leute die meinen Palas sein nicht OP das hier ignorieren können:
> 
> http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=74231
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauren (14. Mai 2009)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Aber das ist wie bei jeder Klasse, das kommt und geht, erinnert euch mal dran wie im Classic die Paladine ausgelacht wurden, jetzt ist es eben andersherum...
> 
> Und btw. wers nötig hat im Forum nen mimimi-Thread aufzumachen, der ist entweder  geistig zu Jung um damit klar zu kommen, muss zwanghaft gewinnen oder kann einfach kein PvP.




Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu 

Es passt allen nicht das sie den Pala jetzt nimmer auslachen sollten weil er sie im damage abzocken kann xD
Is mir schon passiert
Folgende situation: 

Erstes mal in einer 10ner Naxx Grp zu beginn von WotLK dabei unteranderem ein Hexer und ein Schurke beide gleichwertiges gear am leibe 
Der erste satz den ich im TS höhrte war kickt den Retri der macht eh kein damage und auf sein support können wer Sche..en.

Wir kahmen zu Flick der Boss war ganz zu meiner überraschung im firsttry down, der Schurke fragt nach dem Damage meter.
Zitat: Hatt einer nen Damage Meter ich will sehen ob der Retri es vor die Heiler geschafft hatt den wenn nich schmeißen wer ihn raus.

Der Damage Meter kam von einer Weiblichen Priester spielerin die im ts noch sagte das haste deinen Penis-Meter unt btw. der Retri hatt nen längeren als du 

Ergebniss ich wundersammer weiße auf 1 mit satten 20% vorsprung auf den zweiten und das war der Hexer.
Vom hexer kam natürlich sofort nerf palas die sind op vom schurken der cheatet doch der damage meter passt zu 100% nich 


Später stellte sich heraus das der Schurke und der Hexer sogenannte Frischlinge in WoW waren die netma Kara von innen gesehen haben weilse schon zu bc zeiten zu blöd waren richtig schaden zu machen -.-



Das mit dem mimimi thread stimmt und das die meisten dann auch zu dumm sind pvp zu spielen gottseidank auch 

wie sollt ich sonnst so easy an meine ehren punkte kommen wenns die net gibt xD


----------



## Phyraxxus (14. Mai 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Willst du damit sagen dass jeder Vergelter per Definition seine Klasse nicht spielen kann?
> Das finde ich ein bisschen hart.
> So oder so denke ich dass deine Zahlen nicht unbedingt stimmen, schon allein weil jeder Spieler
> je nach Auslegung entweder 0,5 oder 1,0 Spieler pro Kampf besiegen sollte.



Nein, das will ich mal nicht gesagt haben. Nur, dass man sich als Paladin auch wesentlich sinnvoller einsetzten kann.
Und die zahlen sind abgeschätzt, wenn du in 10 Kämpfen 9 mal jemand besiegst und einmal nicht, dann hast eine Quote von 0,9 Kills. CS like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sauren (14. Mai 2009)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> An alle Paladine da draußen: Phase 2 beginnt!!!!*gruseliges Lachen*
> 
> MFG: gallatin8




Und wir werden uns fürchterbar Rächen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (14. Mai 2009)

ihr könnt doch nicht ernsthaft so agumnetieren, als das ihr meint "ich hab als pala aber schonmal nen duell geloost und deswegen ist meine Klasse nicht OP!" ???


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> verstehe nicht wie die Leute die meinen Palas sein nicht OP das hier ignorieren können:
> 
> http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=74231
> 
> könnt ihr die zahlen nicht deuten / verstehen?



das wollen sie nicht verstehen. lieber halten sich sich für imba spieler und beschuldigen andere der unfähigkeit. ist ja auch viel einfacher als zu argumentieren....


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Mein Gott vll weil Niemand deine Scheiße Interressiert ? Du willst nur das alle Sagen "oh da hat er aber Recht mit seiner tollen Statistik -Die GARNICHTS beweißt-."


----------



## Doomsta (14. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mein Gott vll weil Niemand deine Scheiße Interressiert ? Du willst nur das alle Sagen "oh da hat er aber Recht mit seiner tollen Statistik -Die GARNICHTS beweißt-."


? ist das einzige auf fakten basierende argument in dem 10 seiten langen thread ?


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Du nennst Das Fakten ?


----------



## Doomsta (14. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Du nennst Das Fakten ?


sonst hätte ich es nicht geschrieben oder?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. Mai 2009)

der pala ist op...keine frage. mir persönlich ist das relativ egal...ob mich ein pala umhaut oder nicht...wayne? nur wenn ich mir die beiträge mancher paladine so anschaue....hmmmm. man bekommt den eindruck als wärt ihr auf einmal alle zu imba spielern geworden...was manche leute hier von sich geben....ihr unterstellt anderen leuten dass sie ihre klasse nicht beherrschen....dann schaut man sich eure früheren forenbeiträge an und stellt fest, dass ihr im grunde keine ahnung von eurem pala habt. kommt mal wieder runter...ihr werdet nicht automatisch imba wenns eure klasse wird....

den paladinen sei es ja gegönnt...meine klasse bildete lange genug die spitze der nahrungskette....aber in den unzähligen "nerf hexer themen"..wurde lange nicht so ein müll von den hexer-spielern gepostet wie es hier der fall ist. 

eure klasse ist im mom bei weitem die stärkste im pvp...euch sei es gegönnt, aber kommt mal wieder von eurem hohen ross herunter und zügelt eure unterstellungen gegenüber anderen spielern.... denn schon bald wird einer von euch wieder ein mimimi- thema eröffnen...


----------



## AerionD (14. Mai 2009)

Phyraxxus schrieb:


> Nein, das will ich mal nicht gesagt haben. Nur, dass man sich als Paladin auch wesentlich sinnvoller einsetzten kann.
> Und die zahlen sind abgeschätzt, wenn du in 10 Kämpfen 9 mal jemand besiegst und einmal nicht, dann hast eine Quote von 0,9 Kills. CS like
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden, sogesehen hast du, sofern deine Zahlen stimmen, ich kann es nicht beurteilen, meine höhster Paladin Twink ist 57, Recht.
Aber ich denke man muss auch bedenken dass in einem Spiel wie WoW die Nützlichkeit einer Klasse im PvE wichtiger ist als ihr Balancing im Arena-PvP,
und nachdem das gesagt ist muss ich sagen dass die Paladine gegen die ich bisher gekämpft habe, die meisten waren Vergeltung oder Heilig geskillt,
meinem Empfinden nach gut balanciert waren.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Das hat doch rein garnichts zu sagen. 
Ihr würdet Palas auch flamen wenn 95% der Top Arena Teams auf Mages wären.

Was soll am Retri so Op sein ? sein Stun ? Insign danach 1Min CD, Seine Buße ? nach Schade biste direkt Raus ! 
Hexer fearn dich bis zum geht nciht mehr, Mage Ballern dich auch mit 2-4 Crit um.
Bubble ? was soll die bringen ? achja 50% weniger dmg, danach bist trozdem meist tot.

Aoe ? Weihe ? woohaa 300er Ticks das echt Imba, und viel besser als 3 Dotlocks.


----------



## samuraji (14. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> verstehe nicht wie die Leute die meinen Palas sein nicht OP das hier ignorieren können:
> 
> http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=74231
> 
> könnt ihr die zahlen nicht deuten / verstehen?





Statistik die mich zum lachen bringt...was hat denn die masse an charakteren im ergleich zum OP sein miteinander zu tuen? klar, wenn ich im pvp 100gegener habe ich aber davon ausgehen muss das davon 70 palas sind, das die wahrscheinlichkeit extrem groß ist, das mich einer davon umnuken kann. wenn aber nur 5hexer sind, lache ich über diese, da es evtl nur ein hexer schafft mich umzulegen. 

= sttistik bringt nichts, und wenn statistik musst du es richtig machen, in dem du dann auch eine statistik erstellst/postest, aus der vergleich zur masse an spielern mit charakteren (zb pala) hervorgeht. 


ZB: 

*100 Spieler

60 palas
10 Hexer
10 schurken
20 DKs.... 

von diesen haben mich getötet:*
*6 palas
1 hexer
1 schurke
2 Dks*

= palas OP ? LOL = *jeder der charaktere hat mich im vergleich zur vorhandenen masse 1x umgehauen*= balance.


----------



## Doomsta (14. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das hat doch rein garnichts zu sagen.
> Ihr würdet Palas auch flamen wenn 95% der Top Arena Teams auf Mages wären.


Dann würde ich mich über Mages beschweren.
spiel seit s1 aktiv PvP und hab mich vor s5 noch kein einziges mal beschwert. Warum auch? es gab bisher in keiner Season eine dermaßene Ungleicheit bei der Gladi Titel Verteilung.
zum rest deines Posts: 
wieder eine subjektive Meinung, die im Vergleich zur Aussagekraft von den Ergebnissen der s5 unbedeutent ist.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Genau so sehe ich das auch, eine Statistik sagt nichts darüber aus wie Op eine Klasse ist.
Ich sagte es schon mal, der Besten Arena Team meines Servers sind Rogue / Mage.
Und ich glaube nicht da man Ohne skill ne 2,6k Wertung oder so bekommt.


----------



## Wolfi1899 (14. Mai 2009)

Ifrit8820 schrieb:


> Also ich find Palas sind garnicht so böse.
> Ich spiel nen Schurken und wenn man Zerlegen richtig einsetzt is der gute Pala in den 10 Sekunden meist so weit down das er nur noch Handauflegen als Alternative hat.
> Und ein Pala ohne Mana ist ein toter Pala.
> Wenn er mich dann wegen entrinnen fast nicht mehr treffen kann wars das auch mit dem reggen durch Crits




 Er regt nut durch krits wen er holy ist, und da auch nur für heals.

Informieren bitte.


----------



## samuraji (14. Mai 2009)

BITTE CLOSED DIESES LAAANGWEILIGE THEMA!!!!

WARUM? WEILS NICHT NUR AUF FAKTEN SONDERN AUS MINIMINIM BESTEHT UND DIE REALITÄT DADURCH VERKEHRT DARGETELLT WIRD.

zudem werden andere post (schurken usw, ebenfalls nach 6-7 beiträgen geschlossen, warum also beim pala nicht auch wegen inkompetenz und verfällschtren aüßerungen und verdrehten sichtweisen schließen?


danke


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> Statistik die mich zum lachen bringt...was hat denn die masse an charakteren im ergleich zum OP sein miteinander zu tuen? klar, wenn ich im pvp 100gegener habe ich aber davon ausgehen muss das davon 70 palas sind, das die wahrscheinlichkeit extrem groß ist, das mich einer davon umnuken kann. wenn aber nur 5hexer sind, lache ich über diese, da es evtl nur ein hexer schafft mich umzulegen.
> 
> = sttistik bringt nichts, und wenn statistik musst du es richtig machen, in dem du dann auch eine statistik erstellst/postest, aus der vergleich zur masse an spielern mit charakteren (zb pala) hervorgeht.



Dann zeige mir eine Statistik die mir zeigt welche Klassen wie viel PvP speilen, ich denke das ist sehr ausgeglichen, denn warum ist es dann nicht bereits in s1-s4 zu dermaßen großen unterschieden bei den Titeln gekommen?
Weil mit WOTLK aufeinmal 4x mehr Palas gibt die PvP zocken als vorher? -.-...

--> nicht überzeugend sry.


----------



## samuraji (14. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Dann zeige mir eine Statistik die mir zeigt welche Klassen wie viel PvP speilen, ich denke das ist sehr ausgeglichen, denn warum ist es dann nicht bereits in s1-s4 zu dermaßen großen unterschieden bei den Titeln gekommen?
> Weil mit WOTLK aufeinmal 4x Palas gibt die PvP zocken als vorher? -.-...
> 
> --> nicht überzeugend sry.





Du hast nicht wirklich alles gelesen oder? sonst würdest du vertsehen, das es um etwas anderes ging...aber gut das du so denkst, wie ich, es nurnicht verstehst was ich geschrieben habe. (bezog sich auf einen vorposter...richtig)

BZW: klar hat früher niemand (kaum jemd) einen pala gespielt, weil er im vergleich zu andeen klassen lächerlichsten schaden gemacht hat....und heute, zählt er endlich auch zur dd gemeinschaft die schaden austeilen kann. oder würdest du als leidenschaftlicher dd spieler eine klasse spielen die eigentlich kein dd darstellt und dich aus diesem grund niemand mitnimmt?

UNd schaden macht ein pala nicht mal mehr als andere sondern ium vergleich nur genausoviel wie (fast) jede andre klasse auch. (chrakterbeherrschung und gleiches eqipt vorausgesetzt)
und damit meine ich, das mein hexer mit gleichem eqipt wie mein pala gleichen schaden im raid anrichten, bze. der hexer einen winzig kleinen tick mehr, aber kommt wahrscheinlich weil ich als hexerrelativ lauffaul bin..:-)


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Hmm ja genau wie deins !

Wenn der Pala Oom ist gibts auch keine Rettung mehr.

Ich war vorhin Strand mit meinem Mage, mit 3 S6 teilen, Ich wurde von einem Dk ge 3 Hittet, nen Hunter macht  mir mit jedem Schuss bald 2,8k, 
nen Hexer hielt mich solange im Fear + "Hexer Spells Halt (Destro)" was auch immer die machen, kenne mich mit Hexer halt nicht aus.
Ich kann auch nicht viel gegen Destros machen weil bei fast jedem Spell Netherschutz Procct.

und Flame Ich deshalb jetzt Dks, Hexer und Hunter ? Nein ! das würde Wahrscheinlich anders aussehenw enn ich mehr PvP Spielen würde und das Passende Equip hätte.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (14. Mai 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> Du hast nicht wirklich alles gelesen oder? sonst würdest du vertsehen, das es um etwas anderes ging...aber gut das du so denkst, wie ich, es nurnicht verstehst was ich geschrieben habe. (bezog sich auf einen vorposter...richtig)


du bist im post auf die gepostete statistik eingegangen. die statistik zeigt die verteilung der Gladi titel in der arena  und somit die "besten" arena spieler und dass es VIEL mehr Pala gladis als beispielsweise Warri gladis gibt (Palas ca. 30% warri c.a 1%). Dann meinst du das die statistik nicht aussage kräftig ist, weil ja nicht dargestellt wurde, wieviel Palas im vergleich zu anderen Klassen aktiv arena gespielt haben. Es könnte ja sein das 6x mehr Palas arena gespielt haben als beispielsweise mages /schurken etc. .

Wogenau hab ich dein post nicht richtig verstanden?


----------



## Doomsta (14. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Hmm ja genau wie deins !
> 
> Wenn der Pala Oom ist gibts auch keine Rettung mehr.
> 
> ...



Dein mage mit 3x s6, aber keine ahnung von nem hexer? dann mal GZ, so ohne ahnung von gegnerischen Klassen an 3 xs6 ran zukomm iss ne leistung.
UNd das der Mage nit in deinem mybuffed gelinkt ist sondern nur nen lvl 3 und 80 pala in pve EQ...aber hauptsache mal so tun als ob man ahnung hätte und mitflamen^^.

edit: als pala oom im pvp? nu wird die Pala community aber langsam wirklich lustig^^.


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Mag sein das die Statistik ausgibt wie viele Gladiatoren Palas sind, aber ich glaube nicht, dass 29% davon Retris sind.
Weil eine Kombi mit einem Holy sind sehr beliebt.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Mai 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Pala is im PvP einfach die Headrollerklasse schlechthin. 1x stun kopf über alle skills rollen lassen gegner tod oder 10sec warten und...? richtig kopf rollen lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schau dir mal vorher die anderen Beiträge an anstatt wieder den gleichen Kram in die Runde zu werfen. Begründungen gegen ihren Post finden sie auf den Seiten 1,2,3...(...)


----------



## Doomsta (14. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Mag sein das die Statistik ausgibt wie viele Gladiatoren Palas sind, aber ich glaube nicht, dass 29% davon Retris sind.
> Weil eine Kombi mit einem Holy sind sehr beliebt.



31%. Und das soll es nun besser machen? Name des threads ist "WoW und der Paladin" nicht "WoW und der retri", natürlich werden unter den 31% viele heal palas sein, aber macht es das irgendwie besser??? nein im Gegenteil.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Mai 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Dein mage mit 3x s6, aber keine ahnung von nem hexer? dann mal GZ, so ohne ahnung von gegnerischen Klassen an 3 xs6 ran zukomm iss ne leistung.
> UNd das der Mage nit in deinem mybuffed gelinkt ist sondern nur nen lvl 3 und 80 pala in pve EQ...aber hauptsache mal so tun als ob man ahnung hätte und mitflamen^^.
> 
> edit: als pala oom im pvp? nu wird die Pala community aber langsam wirklich lustig^^.


In langen kämpfen scho, siehe Seite 28?

So lange war er der loladin und jetzt wo die Klasse mitreden kann, kommt das große mimimi. Hätte nie gedacht das ich das mal in den Mund nehme <.<


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Jetzt mal im Ernst, erst wird rumgeheult der Retri ist so Stark und killt alles einfach so, aber jetzt sind Healer auch schlecht ? sollte man Palas am besten wieder zu Pre Bc Palas machen ?

Edit:


Doomsta schrieb:


> Dein mage mit 3x s6, aber keine ahnung von nem hexer? dann mal GZ, so ohne ahnung von gegnerischen Klassen an 3 xs6 ran zukomm iss ne leistung.
> UNd das der Mage nit in deinem mybuffed gelinkt ist sondern nur nen lvl 3 und 80 pala in pve EQ...aber hauptsache mal so tun als ob man ahnung hätte und mitflamen^^.
> 
> edit: als pala oom im pvp? nu wird die Pala community aber langsam wirklich lustig^^.



1. Ich hatte nicht vor damit anzugeben sonder wollte den status verdeutlichen warum einige hier rum flamen, natürlich ist es nicht schwer das waren einpaar mal Bg un 1K winter, 1 5n5 Game für Schultern und das wars.
2. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung von Hexern, was ich bereits sagte, weil ich Mage und Pala spiele und seit Anfang Bc. und nur am rand ich Spiele Kein Retri Pala, sondern Tank.
3. Und was ist mit meinem MyBuffed Chars ? ich hatte mal irgendwann Blasc versucht aber fands des net so toll und habs runter geworfen ganz einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## samuraji (14. Mai 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> 31%. Und das soll es nun besser machen? Name des threads ist "WoW und der Paladin" nicht "WoW und der retri", natürlich werden unter den 31% viele heal palas sein, aber macht es das irgendwie besser??? nein im Gegenteil.




glaube der postersteller weinte weil die palas OP sind, denke aber das ein healpala im vergleich zu anderen heilklassen absolut ken OP-Status aufweist.

Tank OP im vergleich zu anderen kassen? denke ich ebenfalls nicht

DD OP im vergleich zu anderen klassen? lol jeder zB hexer macht mehr schaden.

was vergessen? ja nein vielleicht ka.

ach ja das alles in einem tier im pvp...was ist mit dudus im vergleich zum pala? der tank, macht schaden, heilt sich hoch und bekommt kein manaproblem...


----------



## Doomsta (14. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst, erst wird rumgeheult der Retri ist so Stark und killt alles einfach so, aber jetzt sind Healer auch schlecht ? sollte man Palas am besten wieder zu Pre Bc Palas machen ?


nein aber man muss sie so nerfen, dass es nicht nocheinmal zu so einer dermaßen verkorksten season wie s5 kommt. daran gibt es absolut NICHTS zu disskutieren.
und nochmal threadname war WoW und der Paladin, und auch der TE bezog seine aussage auf Paladine im allgemeinen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Mai 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst, erst wird rumgeheult der Retri ist so Stark und killt alles einfach so, aber jetzt sind Healer auch schlecht ? sollte man Palas am besten wieder zu Pre Bc Palas machen ?


JA! Weg mit bc und wotlk... shit of flying mounts... wtf hätten einfach ein paar neue raid inis machen sollen und ab und anmal wieder neues pvp gear aber sone *******wie arena ... Das alte System war lustig


Das alte WoW hatte noch flair


----------



## samuraji (14. Mai 2009)

wann kommts endlich???

pls closed!!!


----------



## Crash_hunter (14. Mai 2009)

samuraji schrieb:


> wann kommts endlich???
> 
> pls closed!!!


reporten fertig PLS CLOSE!!! !!!!! AHHHA!! bringt keinen weiter...


----------



## Littelbigboss (14. Mai 2009)

fast jede klasse war schon mal op aber nur zum pala macht wer nen thread auf komisch


----------



## AoC.Virtus (14. Mai 2009)

*/vote for closed*

ps: was kommt als nächstes ?


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Schonmal dran gedacht, dass Vote vor Close nichts bringt ?


----------



## Napexus (14. Mai 2009)

wenns dich sooo nervt das wir angeblich so OP sind, 1. spiel selber pala oder 2. lern mit deiner klasse zu spielen

eig wieder ein sinnloser thread dazu, solche gibt es zu genüge

/vote 4 closed


----------



## Nebola (14. Mai 2009)

Oh Leute ja, Mach nen Report und gut ist, aber diese Vote 4 Close ist sinnlos


----------



## Sauren (14. Mai 2009)

naja es hat eigentlich ja keinen sinn pvp spielern zu erklären warum der pala nicht mehr auf dem stand von bc is

es hatte damals nix und ich meine NIX NULL NADA NIENTE mit pvp zu tun sondern nur etwas mit pve 
aber das versteht kein pvp spieler warum auch immer -.-

wenn man als Retri mit "nur" vollem t4 set und marken sachen (von 70ger zeiten) von jedem dahergelaufenen dd anderer klasse in grün/blau equipten mist im "damage" (is übrigens die aufgabe des Retri baums diesen zu machen) mal locker abgezogen wird und dann auch noch ausgelacht wird deswegen ist es schlichtweg scheiße 

würde euch auch so gehen wenn es mit eurer klasse so wäre oder? ( wer bei dieser frage mit nein antwortet spielt entweder kein WoW oder hatt ein ego das ausreicht die straßen von berlin bis münchen zu teeren)

Der Pala wurde gebufft um im Pve mithalten zu können das bei so etwas eine negative auswirkung aufs pvp vorkommt ist NORMAL 

Ihr jammert hier über 30 seiten wegen Palas im Pvp wisst aber anscheinend net das WoW überwiegen ein Pve spiel ist oder?

und jetzt lasst bitte eure dummen kommentare weg


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. Mai 2009)

Littelbigboss schrieb:


> fast jede klasse war schon mal op aber nur zum pala macht wer nen thread auf komisch



quatsch....es gab unzählige threads zum hexer. nur fühlen sich die paladine in weit höherem maße angegriffen als andere klassen...das ist komisch


----------



## Skum (14. Mai 2009)

hi ich als pala gib da mal mein senf zu 

ich bin zwar im mom heal gespecct aber ich sehe das als pala selber so das wir ein wenig op sind ... nagut 12sec immun bubble wur schon generft (50%wenniger dmg) aber trozdem man kann sich so geil hochheilen und wenn es wieder knapp wird handauflegung^^


----------



## Anni®! (14. Mai 2009)

Handauflegung geht in Arena zum Glück nicht =/ dann wärs wirklich op


----------



## MoVedder (14. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> quatsch....es gab unzählige threads zum hexer. nur fühlen sich die paladine in weit höherem maße angegriffen als andere klassen...das ist komisch



Ich glaub das erklärt sich von selbst du nap..lawl

4 Jahr die Lachnummer zu sein , nun endlich mal ein Tribut dafür zu bekommen und dann sehen zu müssen, was für Loser bzw. Badwinners 
und naps WOW bzw. PVP und Arena spielen( zumind. 80% aller poster hier), die, die den nerf hätten bekommen sollen, weil sie es nicht anders
verdienen, und nun einen Nerf für den Pala fordern, dies ist mehr als lächerlich,..eigentlich traurig.



take care


----------



## Holyjudge (14. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Palas sin find ich nur op
> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is
> Blizz sollte umbedingt die Bubble von 12seks nerfen



idiot veni vidi vici heißt 
ich kam, ich sah, ich siegte

wenn du solche tollen zitate nennst schreib sie richtig und modulier sie nicht so um das
sie keinen sinn ergeben 

spiele selber pala ... bzw habe pala aber auf 80 macht er nicht mehr so spaß
weil jeder nerd ihn spielen kann! fand es damals gute eine "unterdrückte" klasse zu sein
wo jeder gesagt hat ret paladin reißt nichts wo man denen gezeigt hat wenn man spielen kann
hat man in s1-s4 gear auch jeden kaputt gehauen vor dem 3.x patch


----------



## Thalimo (14. Mai 2009)

ww schrieb:


> Naja ich finde Retripalas sind atm schon sehr stark im PvP. Zumindest als Stoffie ist man meist
> schnell tot.
> 
> 
> ...



Der Hunter ist im PvP doch keineswegs OP wenn ein Schurke Warri oder Pala auch nur einmal im PvP an den Hunter dran sind ist es meist vorbei wenn man nicht schnell genug reagiert..

Seit dem Addon is es doch so das man gegen Palas eher wenig chancen hat auch wenn man seine Klasse beheerscht, und wenn der Pala dann richtig gut ist kann mans eig vergessen.


----------



## samuraji (14. Mai 2009)

Thalimo schrieb:


> Der Hunter ist im PvP doch keineswegs OP wenn ein Schurke Warri oder Pala auch nur einmal im PvP an den Hunter dran sind ist es meist vorbei wenn man nicht schnell genug reagiert..
> 
> Seit dem Addon is es doch so das man gegen Palas eher wenig chancen hat auch wenn man seine Klasse beheerscht, und wenn der Pala dann richtig gut ist kann mans eig vergessen.





ganz ehrlich, wenn du als hunter nen pala an dich heranlässt haste gaaanz schön was falsch gemacht


----------



## Secretraven (14. Mai 2009)

solche threads sind meiner Meinung nach absoluter Schwachsinn!

Ich hab das Gefühl ein Teil der Com brauch immer etwas woran sie sich aufhängen können...
entweder sind es Sachen wie: "bla bla kein Content", "blizz macht alles scheiße früher war alles besser" und "nerf die und die Klasse, weil die sind ja soooo OP da kann ich gar nichts machen".

Normalerweise war ich immer Heal Pala, hab mir aber dann dank 3.1 etwas retri gear zusammen gekratzt und auch mal den Vergelter gespielt. 
Und ja im BG war ich auch. Ich muss schon sagen es der Pala macht mir das erste mal richtig Spaß in dieser Hinsicht, weil endlich kann er mal was. 
Aber das ganze übertriebene gewhine kann ich nicht nachvollziehen!
Im BG haue ich schon gut was um, aber das machen andere Klassen genauso, wirklich richtig überlegen hab ich mich bis jetzt noch nie gefühlt.

Im Prinzip ist es die alte Geschichte: Kannst du deine Klasse zocken und bringst du noch etwas gutes Gear mit ---> kein Problem.

Und mal ehrlich wenn die Pala so richtig generft werden würden, würde das das Balancing sicherlich nicht ausgleichen. Wenn ein Stuhl wackelt kann man auch nicht einfach ein wenig an den Beinen rumsägen und hoffen das sie gerade werden, nein. 
Genauso ist es auch mit der Balance ... werden Palas oder sonst wer generft kippt das Balancing wieder auf irgendeine andere Seite und das gewhine ist wieder groß.
Wenn ich so zurück denke waren vor BC Schamis ne zeitlang OP in BC dann später die Hexer.
Und wenn jetzt hier welche der Meinung sind Palas sind OP, mein Gott dann ist es halt so und es wird soviel noch geändert werden, dass das bestimmt nicht immer so sein wird.


----------



## Vadesh (14. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, man hat eigentlich, wenn man denn gut spielen kann, gegen jede Klasse zumindest eine Chance. 
Allerdings: ein sehr gut gespielter Paladin, ist fast unaufhaltsam. Aber mein Gott, sie waren zu Classic- und Bc-Zeiten nur Witzfiguren..lasst ihnen die paar Monate als Entschädigung, in denen sie wie Feuerwalzen durch die BG's mähen, unaufhaltsam jeden Feind in die Knie zwingen, bei einer Zahlenmäßigen Unterlegenheit von 1 zu 10 lachend die Bubble anwerfen und sich durch die Gegnerhorden metzeln bis die Bubble ausgelaufen und jeder Feind erschlagen wurde, sollen sie doch *RUUUUUUUUMS* schlägt die Nerfkeule zu und der Pala fühl sich wieder wie damals. 
Ich persöhnlich, als Magier, habe relativ wenig Probleme mit Palas. Mir zb. gehen Hexer extrem auf den Zeiger. Schurken finde ich auch nervig und von Jägern fang ich erst gar nicht. Das heißt, ich müsste jetzt drei neue Threats eröffnen und diese drei Klassen die mich meistens, wenn sie gut gespielt werden, in den Boden rammen, so wie es der TE getan hat. Mach ich aber nicht. 
Irgendwann schlägt die Nerfkeule wieder zu und auch Schurken kriegen wieder Heulkrämpfe, weil der böse böse Stoffi nicht sterben will. Jede Klasse ereilt hin und wieder das Schicksal, entweder der "0bärR0xx0R" oder der Prügelknabe zu sein. Nun hat es die Palas getroffen, doch für wie lang? Man wird sehen und dann sucht sich Blizzard einen neuen Liebling aus. Vielleicht die unterschätzten Heildruiden als burst-damage-monster dank des Dornenbuffes. Wir werden sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Modepo (15. Mai 2009)

WOWSchamaneWOW schrieb:


> Veni vidi vici
> Ich kam, ich sah(den Pala) , Ich starb^^   wobei vici grammatisch falsch is



Das hieße dann veni vidi cepi ( fallen oder auch sterben ) 
Dickes GZ an Hernn Eberwein! ( Lateinlehrer ) Das zweite Mal , dass mir Latein was genützt hat! ( erste Mal um auf einer Pizzaverpackung formagio die CAPRA ( Ziege ) zu identifizieren ) 

PS: Ich hasse die verdammte Schissblase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalle21 (15. Mai 2009)

Ein armer DK heult weil eine Klasse die dem DK ähnelt nicht generft wurde^^
Da DK klar eine Casual Klasse ist passt das auch zum TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noob^^


----------



## Littlestream (15. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...



Bubble wurde generft


----------



## ÜberNoob (15. Mai 2009)

mimimi ?

/vote für close. unnütz der Thread


----------



## Latharíl (15. Mai 2009)

also, als stoffi biste iwi DIE opfer für den pala...es sei denn du kommst ihm zuvor..als blutelf kannste ihn mit arkanem strom erst ma bissi dämpfen, dann als hexer in dämoform noch bissi mehr aua machen un anstrümen un bla...funktioniert super in der arena..im bg biste futter...da kannste dich wirklich irgendwohin stellen un bis 3 zählen...


----------



## Latharíl (15. Mai 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ich denke, man hat eigentlich, wenn man denn gut spielen kann, gegen jede Klasse zumindest eine Chance.
> Allerdings: ein sehr gut gespielter Paladin, ist fast unaufhaltsam. Aber mein Gott, sie waren zu Classic- und Bc-Zeiten nur Witzfiguren..lasst ihnen die paar Monate als Entschädigung, in denen sie wie Feuerwalzen durch die BG's mähen, unaufhaltsam jeden Feind in die Knie zwingen, bei einer Zahlenmäßigen Unterlegenheit von 1 zu 10 lachend die Bubble anwerfen und sich durch die Gegnerhorden metzeln bis die Bubble ausgelaufen und jeder Feind erschlagen wurde, sollen sie doch *RUUUUUUUUMS* schlägt die Nerfkeule zu und der Pala fühl sich wieder wie damals.
> Ich persöhnlich, als Magier, habe relativ wenig Probleme mit Palas. Mir zb. gehen Hexer extrem auf den Zeiger. Schurken finde ich auch nervig und von Jägern fang ich erst gar nicht. Das heißt, ich müsste jetzt drei neue Threats eröffnen und diese drei Klassen die mich meistens, wenn sie gut gespielt werden, in den Boden rammen, so wie es der TE getan hat. Mach ich aber nicht.
> Irgendwann schlägt die Nerfkeule wieder zu und auch Schurken kriegen wieder Heulkrämpfe, weil der böse böse Stoffi nicht sterben will. Jede Klasse ereilt hin und wieder das Schicksal, entweder der "0bärR0xx0R" oder der Prügelknabe zu sein. Nun hat es die Palas getroffen, doch für wie lang? Man wird sehen und dann sucht sich Blizzard einen neuen Liebling aus. Vielleicht die unterschätzten *Heildruiden* als burst-damage-monster dank des Dornenbuffes. Wir werden sehen
> ...




und nicht zu vergessen, dass sie bald baumrine casten können xD für den fall der fälle XD


----------



## Monkonius (15. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...




Warum fordert ihr nicht das eure Klassen stärker gemacht werden anstatt ständig 
Nerfs für andere Klassen zu fordern.   

Sorry    Nix persöhnliches   aber   Learn 2 Play


----------



## CharlySteven (15. Mai 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> mimimi ?
> 
> /vote für close. unnütz der Thread


mimimi?
/vote für bann. unnütz der User



Latharíl schrieb:


> also, als stoffi biste iwi DIE opfer für den pala


hab mal ein kampf eines palas gegen einen priests gesehn, da hat aber der pala geschaut als seine bubble in 0,4sek wieder weg war^^


----------



## MadRedCap (15. Mai 2009)

Ich weiß echt nicht, warum sich manche Leute so aufregen über Paladine... die wirklich overpowerte Klasse im PvP ist sowieso atm der Krieger. 
Charge, Wirbelwind-Godmode, tot. DAS ist overpowert. 30k Life unbuffed mit PvE-Gear in der Arena und trotzdem drölfmillionen DPS an Burst fahren. DAS ist overpowert.

Retris hatten ihren Spass, jetzt ists eh aus.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. Mai 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Ich glaub das erklärt sich von selbst du nap..lawl



ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern mit dir schon ein schwein gegessen zu haben......


----------



## Fee1404 (15. Mai 2009)

wen man seine klasse spielen kann kann man ein pala killen mehr muss ich nicht sagen des wegen kein nerf einfach so weiter wie es ist


----------



## Chevi (15. Mai 2009)

Ich find es jedes mal lustig wenn ich das lese... 

"palas sind sooo op"
"die bubble is sooo böse" 
etc .. 

wenn mans mal genau betrachtet ... 

ist so ziemlich jede klasse ein wenig op ...
wenn der jenige der dahinter sitzt weiss wie er sie zu spielen hat und das equip stimmt .. 

ansich könnte da jeder kommen und sich aufregen .. 

"krieger sind so op mit ihrem rumgewirble und dem blutungszeugs"
"schurken sind so op die halten mich die ganze zeit mit nierenhieb und fieser trick fest solange bis ich tot bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "
"Mages sind so op .. die stehen hinter einem baum (wahlweise auf einem hügel oder sonst was) man sieht sie kaum bis gar nicht  .. frisst 4 fette casts und ist down"...

usw

soll man diese ganzen fähigkeiten die die klasse "anders" machen wegpatchen? nerfen? ... 
glaube das würde dann auch keinem passen ... 

nun denn .. flame on oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (15. Mai 2009)

Palas sind mir sowas von wurscht, als shadow kannste die eigentlich ganz nett nerven, dauernd doten und sie dispellen sich, iwann sind sie oom, können keine abilitys mehr machen und blubb is er down. Besonders gut zu knacken sind Heilerdöschen, die stehen rum heilen und während dessen natzt du sie um. Naja anonsten, Retris krieg ich auch down wenn sie net first hit haben (Stun...).
bubble is instant weg und dann b11 silence, fear, gibt genug möglichkeiten, Stoffis sollten gegen Retris eigentlich kaum probleme haben, naja, ausser man kannst halt net, dann braucht man aber auch kein pvp machen...
Ich finde eher mal DKs fürs pvp abschwächen, gestern 2min lang gegen einen blut dk gekämpft (hatte heiler im rücken). Silence, Bubble 1, Eisige Gegenwehr, interupt , silence, interuppt heal,...
DAS ist assi, und laut blizzard ist der DK die Counterklasse zum Caster, doch was is die Counterklasse zum DK? 
Bubble vom Pala is NP, ka warum soviele sich daran aufregen, wegrennen solange bubble und gut is.
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (15. Mai 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> Ich weiß echt nicht, warum sich manche Leute so aufregen über Paladine... die wirklich overpowerte Klasse im PvP ist sowieso atm der Krieger.
> Charge, Wirbelwind-Godmode, tot. DAS ist overpowert. 30k Life unbuffed mit PvE-Gear in der Arena und trotzdem drölfmillionen DPS an Burst fahren. DAS ist overpowert.
> 
> Retris hatten ihren Spass, jetzt ists eh aus.


ich spiel heal schami muti schurke und warris sind für uns machbar auch palas aber es ist hart aber unsere contraklasse atm is der baum wir haben so keine chance gegen die die ham zu viel heal selbst mit ms keine chance


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (15. Mai 2009)

Chevi schrieb:


> wenn mans mal genau betrachtet ...
> 
> ist so ziemlich jede klasse ein wenig op ...
> wenn der jenige der dahinter sitzt weiss wie er sie zu spielen hat und das equip stimmt ..



2 unterschiedlich starke klassen...2 gleich gute spieler....wer gewinnt?...die schwächere klasse oder?


----------



## shadow24 (15. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> da hier die meisten palas der meinung sind, die anderen beherrschen ihre klasse nicht...


klar ist das ein wenig einfach zu sagen alle anderen beherrschen ihre Klasse nicht,aber bei den Leuten die hier im thread rumwhinen könnte es zum Teil durchaus möglich sein,weil alle Klassen die hier rumnörgeln der Pala ist overpowered besiegen mich und andere Palas oft genug in BGs.alle caster und Fernkämpfer sind für ein Pala kaum zu schlagen,egal ob Healer oder Retri...wenn ein Fernkämpfer verliert ist es entweder Pech,oder derjenige versteht seine Klasse nicht zu spielen...
mach dir doch mal die Arbeit und schau mal in die BGs wer am Ende immer vorne bei den kills steht.sehr sehr oft steht da ein Hunter,oder ein Warri...Palas dümpeln irgendwo in der Mitte rum,es sei denn es gibt eingespielte Gruppen wo ein Vergelter einen Heiler im Rücken hat,dann kann es durchaus mal anders sein.aber das ist ja bei jeder anderen Klasse genau so...
wenn es in einem Duell zwischen einem caster/Fernkämpfer und einem Pala zu einem Nahkampf kommt dann kann ich zu recht behaupten das der andere seine Klasse nicht spielen kann.ich geh oft genug down gegen diese Klassen und weiss wovon ich rede.
hab mir gestern auch einen schönen Zweikampf zwischen warri und eismage angeschaut.die sind ca.5 mal nacheinander gegeneinander angetreten.hab mir das equip der beiden angeschaut.war auf ähnlicher Stufe.der warri hatte durch anstürmen ungefähr zweimal die Möglichkeit gehabt zum zuschlagen und ging jedesmal down.alle fünf mal.meistens war der warri nur festgefroren,während der mage in sicherer Entfernung um ihn rumtanzte.der hatte nach jedme Duell mindestens 50% seines Lebens...


----------



## Ochmenno (15. Mai 2009)

Gegen gut gespielte Eismages hat eine klasse ein chance und schon gar nicht paladin! also weint nicht rum....


----------



## Myrima_Borenson (15. Mai 2009)

Als ob die Nerfs und das geweine nicht schon genug wäre ...


50% weniger Schaden während dem Gottesschild
50% weniger Schaden mit Richturteil
Exorzismus nicht im PvP nutzbar ...
Priester dispellt uns das Gottesschild, Krieger bricht es mit seinem Wurf ...

Dem Holy wird Infussion generft
was wollt Ihr eigentlich noch? Pala wieder in seiner alten Rolle als Opferklasse? 
Ich bins leid, dass der Pala im PvE so beschnitten wird, weil andere Klassen im PvP so rumjammern.

Jede Klasse kann nen Pala auskontern, das weis sogar ich als PvE Spieler. Besonders der Magier.


----------



## Pusillin (15. Mai 2009)

spacekeks007 schrieb:


> früher gejammert haha pala kmacht kein schaden nichmal nen bischen heut jammern se palas machen zu viel schaden was denn nu? schaff dir besseres pvp outfit an und spiel deine klasse richtig oder lasses ... mimimi könnte auch über schurken jammern das die mich dauernd im stun halten und zergen ohne das ich mich 1 milimeter bewege oder ele schamis das die mich mit 2 kettenblitzen gezergt haben ...
> 
> hol dir bessere ausrüstung und hau se um oder lass es!!
> 
> ...



ganz früher war es vielleichtso, dass palas wenig schaden machten,
aber schon ver längerer zeit wurde der schaden angehoben, dnn noch ins extreme-
was man dabei bedenken muss:
palas hatten schon immer eine stärke, vorallem im pvp-
sie waren nie plattzukriegen.
grade das verstehe ich unter balancing:
die einen machen wenig schaden, und halten viel aus
(plattenträger), die anderen machen gut schaden, und halten wenig aus
(stoffis).
dazuu kommt, dass palas platte tragen und sich heilen können, allein diese kombi ist schon fast op,
und sorgt dafür, dass palas schon auf 70
ony allein legten, als erste.
doch nun machen sie auch extrem schaden, ham dazu noch stunmöglichkeiten in massen.

das versteht ihr unter balancing?
man sollte nicht alles können, doch das versteht blizz nicht


----------



## Super PePe (15. Mai 2009)

Mal was am Rande (offtopic):

Nerft Schurken, Jäger, Hexer und die Mages. Nerft die Palas und die DKs. Die Warris auch, ja die auch gleich noch und die Priester. Nerft sie alle. Ach halt! Meine Klasse bitte nicht. 
Dieser Nerf nervt doch gewaltig, oder? 
Der Wunsch den Gegenüber zu nerfen, um so oft wie möglich siegreich zu sein, weil nur Siege das Ego stärken, ist irgendwo menschlich, jedoch ist der Vater des Gedankens immer eine 1on1 Situation. Ich behaupte aber das WoW ein Gruppenspiel ist und dieses setzt, neudeutsch, Teamplay voraus. 
Jetzt haben die BGs es so an sich, dasz man nicht alleine losgeschickt wird. Nun könnte ein Neunmalklug bemerken: eh PePe es kommt aber trotzdem zu 1on1 Situationen. Tja, Pech gehabt, würde ich sagen. Warum trennst du dich von deiner Gruppe? Entweder besitzt du den nötigen Skill oder du hast dich überschätzt. 
Wie in einem PvE Content gegen nicht-intelligente Gegener (ich wiederhole  nicht-intelligent), trennt man sich auch nicht. Jedenfalls trabe ich dem Tank hinterher. Okay es gibt Zeitgenossen, der Fraktion "oops war ich das?", die links abbiegen während der Rest rechts herum geht. Die mit vollem Bewusstsein und Genuss immer wieder auf ein Sheep nuken und trotz mehrfacher Absprache im TS das Maintarget bannen. 
Wenn man nun 2 oder 3 von diesen lernresistenten Zeitgenossen in der Gruppe hat, kann es ein ziemlich nervenzerreiszender Abend werden. (Nachdem man dann fix und fertig ist, geht man in ein Forum, und schreibt seinen Frust erstmal von der Seele - entweder heißt der Thread "Uh diese Ebaychars" oder "Halle des Blödsinns - 2.BOSS - NERF! PLS !!!1111")
Nachdem man nun mehr Zeit mit dem Geistheiler verbracht hat, als mit seiner Mutter, geht man halt auf ein BG. Nun stellt man sich den intelligenten Gegnern, nachdem einem ein nicht-intelligenter Gegner gezeigt hat wo man seine Grenzen hat.
Wie das endet? Man stürmt als Tank in eine gegnerische Gruppe und diese hat nichts Besseres zu tun als wie ein Haufen hirnlose Kel-Zombies auf einen einzuschlagen, während der Heiler unbehelligt einen selbst immer wieder hochheilt. Sich auf dem gesamten BG verteilte 1on1 Dramen abspielen. Und man wieder am Ende in einem Forum landet.
Die Psyche tröstet einen mit den Worten: "Es liegt nicht an dir, es sind immer die Anderen"
Betrachtet man sich nun diese zugespitzte Fiktion kommt man immer wieder auf die selbe alte WoW-Weisheit: Nicht der Gegner ist der Feind, sondern die eigene Gruppe. - das heißt, schafft es die Gruppe nicht sich auf eine Taktik zu einigen, endet es meist in einem Wipe/Lose (ausgenommen sind zufällige Begegnungen bei denen man denken könnte Douglas Adams hätte Regie geführt). Oder andersherum, schafft es die Gruppe sich als ein Ganzes zusehen, wird es kaum einen Gegner in WoW geben, der diese Gruppe und somit den Einzelnen besiegt. Egal ob PvE oder PvP. 
Solang sich aber die Mehrheit wie nicht-intelligente Gegner verhält, sollte daher solch ein Thread eher "Pimp your Brain and Emotions" heißen.

//topic
Zugegeben das ist alles ganz weit her geholt und hat mit Thread zum Glück nichts zu tun. Daher nerft die Paladine und nehmt ihnen endlich das P weg!!


----------



## fre_k (15. Mai 2009)

Naja als Diszi find ich Palas nice. ^^
Oke ich krieg net jeden down, aber viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Kloppen bis sie denken der heal sei nötig und die Bubbel anmachen, danach die Bubbel despellen und Schattenwort: Tot, schon ist der Pala geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## bartman223 (15. Mai 2009)

fre_k schrieb:


> Naja als Diszi find ich Palas nice. ^^
> Oke ich krieg net jeden down, aber viele
> 
> 
> ...



Joa..Haste Recht .. 
Jede Klasse brauch eig. auch Skill ..
sogar auch der DK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber so is wow ..
die eine klasse kann halt eben was besser ..
aber is doch wayne .. 
habt einfach spaß am spieln ^.^

mfg Bartman


----------



## DaCHeers (15. Mai 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaah jemand soll diesen thread schliessen. biiiiitte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

meeein gott, ich spiel selber ein pala, wenn auch einer mit 2 healskillungen. aber wieso whinet ihr hier rum? weil wir mal den push bekommen haben, auf den wir 4! jahre warten mussten?

erinnert euch dran, wie ihr uns alle ausgelacht habt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

palas sind nunmal endlich gute dd's geworden. findet euch damit ab, genauso wie ihr die dk's ertragen müsst.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (15. Mai 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> grade das verstehe ich unter balancing:
> die einen machen wenig schaden, und halten viel aus
> (plattenträger), die anderen machen gut schaden, und halten wenig aus
> (stoffis).
> ...


 1.war der erste der ony solo gemacht hat ein dudu
 2.die platte intressiert nur meeles weil magieschaden komplett durch die rüssi geht

Wenn ich auf bg´g mit 950 Abhärtung rumlaufe und von nem eleschamie nen 11k krit bekomme oder von nem mage 26k krits hintereinander frage ich mich wozu resi. Wenn ich bubble an habe mache ich kaum schaden an Chars mit Abhärtung, da is das max mal 1000er crit sonst leigt der dmg bei 500-700 je nach Abhärtung. 

Ein Diszi ist für nen Retri fast unmöglich zu plätten und Hexer sind mit richtigem skill ( Spielverständnis/Gameplay/Skillung ) und Abhärtung auch ne harte Nuss!


----------



## Draicul (15. Mai 2009)

Latharíl schrieb:


> also, als stoffi biste iwi DIE opfer für den pala...es sei denn du kommst ihm zuvor..als blutelf kannste ihn mit arkanem strom erst ma bissi dämpfen, dann als hexer in dämoform noch bissi mehr aua machen un anstrümen un bla...funktioniert super in der arena..im bg biste futter...da kannste dich wirklich irgendwohin stellen un bis 3 zählen...



Deinem Bild zu urteilen bist du Hexer , gerade mit der Klasse  ( vorrausgesetzt mind 600 resi und kein blau - grünes quest equip) haust du  den Pala ganz schnell aus den Socken durch dauerfear etc ... gewinne im 1 v 1 mind 70 % der Duelle . Also nicht immer weinen , sondern sich lieber mal mit seiner Klasse auseinandersetzen


----------



## Grobius (15. Mai 2009)

Ich hasse es im Raid als Heilpala immer letzter in der Statistik zu sein! Alle anderen Heilerklassen sehen da besser aus! Was nutzt es nicht umzugehen wenn die anderen hinterher sagen man hätte nix geheilt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myrima_Borenson (15. Mai 2009)

Grobius schrieb:


> Ich hasse es im Raid als Heilpala immer letzter in der Statistik zu sein! Alle anderen Heilerklassen sehen da besser aus! Was nutzt es nicht umzugehen wenn die anderen hinterher sagen man hätte nix geheilt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



als Holy Pala oom zu gehen fällt selbst nach den Nerfs von Illu und Göttliche Bitte sehr schwer. Schlimmer ist, dass uns der Haste-Plus nach kritischem Holy Shock gegen lächerlich 20% Crit ausgetauscht wurde und uns somit unsere Fähigkeit genommen wurde, massivem Burst-Schaden gegenzuheilen.


----------



## Teradas (15. Mai 2009)

Im PvE ist der Paladin rein gar nicht OP.
Er passt sich ca. den anderen Schadensausteilern an,was auch gut so ist.
Ich habe in meinem Naxx25er Raid,schon mehrere Klassen gesehen,die mehr Schaden gemacht haben.
PvP:
In Gottesschild 50% weniger Schaden.
Exorzismus im PvP nicht mehr nutzbar.
Priester und Krieger können Gottesschild entfernen.
Was wollt ihr mehr,wenn es wieder zur Opferklasse von früher wird,wird wieder geweint.


----------



## Irea666 (15. Mai 2009)

Nepox schrieb:


> Paladine sollen so bleiben wie sie sind den ich bin einer^^
> Ne Spaß bei Seite, ich finde Pala´s sind nciht so stark wie ihr alle meint. Gegen Ferndd´s habe ich keine Chance wenn sie mich weghalten.
> MfG Nepox



lern mal deutsch


----------



## Rampadur (15. Mai 2009)

Spiel nen Schatten und jammer net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurrasic (15. Mai 2009)

Grobius schrieb:


> Ich hasse es im Raid als Heilpala immer letzter in der Statistik zu sein! Alle anderen Heilerklassen sehen da besser aus! Was nutzt es nicht umzugehen wenn die anderen hinterher sagen man hätte nix geheilt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schau mal bei Überheilung, da biste sicher ganz unten.
Spiele selber Holypriest, und wenn mir einer Healmeter postet und sagt ich wäre schlecht, dann soll er erstmal bei überheilung schauen....
Schock*
Ich 3%, die anderen Healer bei 20-40%......

Ig Jurrasic


----------



## Harmonaf (15. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Joo is klar, gegen welche Klasse hat denn dann der Paladin KEINE Chance.......genau es gibt eine solche Klasse nicht, das Argument zieht nicht!




der schurke z.b.  mein kumpel spielt einen. is zwar nicht leicht, aber machbar. schön stunlock bis die bubble kommt, vanish, warten bis bubble weg is, stunnlock, blenden, stunlock pala tot.

ich bin auch großteils pvp spieler und mir gefällt des auch nicht. spiele 2on2 Feral schurke. wenn n healpala dabei is wirds schwer da er ja nicht nur seine bubble hat, sondern seinem kollege auch ne anti meele bubble geben kann. und vergelter is auch schwer weil ja der 2te gegner auch noch da ist. 
aber was will man machen. 
wenn ich schrei: hey blizz ich will n dmg boost von 20% über 15sek, mehr hp und sowieso alles besser wirds auch nicht gemacht.

des ganze rumheulen hat überhaupt keinen wert. man muss es hinnehmen wie es ist, auch wenn man es gern anders hätte.

so far

euer Harmo


----------



## Mitzy (15. Mai 2009)

Jurrasic schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Überheilung, da biste sicher ganz unten.
> Spiele selber Holypriest, und wenn mir einer Healmeter postet und sagt ich wäre schlecht, dann soll er erstmal bei überheilung schauen....
> Schock*
> Ich 3%, die anderen Healer bei 20-40%......
> ...



Als Paladin sollte es beinahe normal sein, ganz weit oben bei der Überheilung zu sein...
Flamme des Glaubens, Glyphe "Heiliges Licht"- da setze ich mit Pech, wenn ich nur EIN kritisches Heiliges Licht caste, gleich mal 37,5k Overheal drauf...

Und wer meint, er ist ein toller Heiler weil er Healmeter postet, hat den Sinn vom Heiler- sein nicht verstanden (womit ich dich nicht angreifen will)


----------



## Harmonaf (15. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> wenn ich nur EIN kritisches Heiliges Licht caste, gleich mal 37,5k Overheal drauf...



versteh ich dich richtig das dein heiliges licht für 37,5k crittet? des höchste was ich als tank jemals geheilt bekommen hab waren um die 20k


----------



## shadow24 (15. Mai 2009)

Super schrieb:


> Man stürmt als Tank in eine gegnerische Gruppe und diese hat nichts Besseres zu tun als wie ein Haufen hirnlose Kel-Zombies auf einen einzuschlagen, während der Heiler unbehelligt einen selbst immer wieder hochheilt.


weise Worte von dir,aber der Satz bringt es mehr als auf den Punkt....ich weiss nicht wie oft ich in Foren,im Schlachtfeldchannel,gesagt oder geschrieen habe:Geht auf den Heiler zuerst!!!!!!!!!!!...und was machen meine Mitstreiter wenn ein Pärchen, bestehend aus einem DD und einem Heiler, sie angreift?richtig,sie greifen denjenigen an,der ihnen ins Gesicht springt und wundern sich warum derjenige nicht umfällt.ich mein viele geben sich richtig viel Mühe und zünden ein feuerwerk nach dem anderen.normal müssten die völlig atemlos irgendwann die Waffen senken und total verschwitzt einander anschauen,wenn sie denn noch leben würden...


----------



## Beowolf82 (15. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele sowohl DK als auch Paladin. Meine Paladose ist Heiler. Wenn ich mir immer anhöre das alle rumjammern der Paladin sei so stark muss ich sagen das ich davon nix merk. Als Heiler bin ich gut und schaff auch nen ordentlichen Healwert, aber alle anderen Heiler die immer rum jammern haben was das der Pala nicht hat. Gruppenheilung oder HoT´s. Selbst der Schamane (der als Ele ja mal richtig heftig ist) hat einen gewissen Massenheal. Seine Kettenheilung. Der Paladin hat 3 Heilzauber. 1 Instant mit CD, 1 1,5 sec Heal und einen 2,5 sec Heal. Im Endeffekt ist der Pala doch mehr als Buffklasse genutzt, als als vollwertiger Heiler.
Und die ach so heftigen Vergelter....die haue ich alle Nase lang mitm DK weg. Die Bubble macht zwar Immun, aber beim Austeilen -50% Schaden. Und es ist bannbar von Priestern und Kriegern. Tolle Wurst. Das bedeutet das im PvP die Bubble bei ner vernünftig vorgehenden gegnerischen Gruppe niemals 12 Sekunden hält.

Und bevor jetzt die Aussage kommt DK´s sind so OP. Ja ne ist klar. Nen Defftank ist ja fast gar nicht mehr tot zu kriegen. Die netten Herren und Damen können sich ja auch begrenzt heilen. Bekommen im Nahkampf fast gar keinen Schaden durch die pervers hohe Rüstung. Druiden als Bär...Kein Kommentar. Und das ließe sich beliebig erweitern. Jede Klasse hat nunmal ihre Stärken aber auch ihre Schwächen. Anstatt ständig rum zu heulen das die anderen so heftig wären, beschäftigt euch mit den Klassen und findet die Schwäche raus. Durch euer ständig "nerf dies nerf das nerf alles ausser mich" geheule ist die Balance ja so im Arsch.

Danke fürs Gespräch. Und erst Denken dann Antworten!


----------



## PewPewPew (15. Mai 2009)

ich check eure probs net xD
ich mein es war schon immer so da eine klasse der anderen überlegen war und das nach einem patch eine klasse op war, is ja fast schon "normal"
wenn ich an bc zurück denke, was da der wl für schaden gemacht hat war abnormal, sl hexer haben fast alles zerlegt was sich bewegt hat, aber wenn du deine klasse spielen kannst (können leider die wenigsten -.- , deswegen gibts ja auch immer die mimimi kacke) dann killst eh alles
ich mein allein das perfekte bsp war auf meinem server frostwolf, dudu flamed rum "ahhh schurken sind scho kacke total op, hast ja null chance im duell,.." ja ich hab ma dann ein duell von dem typen angeschaut und was kommt raus? 
na klar, er macht ein duell gegen nen schurken in cat-form,...
gut, ich sag ihm er solls mal in bär ausprobieren und was kommt raus? er hat net mal 40% live verloren und der schurke war weg
also seht es entlich mal ein, wenn man eine klasse versteht und auch die schwächen von den anderen klassen kennt oder erkennen kann dann hast du immer chancen es kommt nie auf die klasse an, sondern nur auf den skill


----------



## PewPewPew (15. Mai 2009)

Pusillin schrieb:


> ganz früher war es vielleichtso, dass palas wenig schaden machten,
> aber schon ver längerer zeit wurde der schaden angehoben, dnn noch ins extreme-
> was man dabei bedenken muss:
> palas hatten schon immer eine stärke, vorallem im pvp-
> ...



ehm?? was is dann mit shamis? xD healn, casten, nahkampf, totems, geisterwolf,....
wenn du nach dem gehst solltest du mal schon was andere klassen können denn wenns dir nur drum geht das palas soviele sachen können schau dir mal dudus und shamis an, die können noch mehr und das is einfach so bei hybrid klassen 
und nein ich spiele keinen pala und nein sie sind nicht op und nein andere klassen sind auch net op *SKILL* das zählt, mehr net


----------



## Mitzy (15. Mai 2009)

Harmonaf schrieb:


> versteh ich dich richtig das dein heiliges licht für 37,5k crittet? des höchste was ich als tank jemals geheilt bekommen hab waren um die 20k



Nein, deshalb hab ich die Flamme und die Glyphe noch erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angenommen, ich gebe dem Tank die Flamme des Glaubens, und heile mit holy light einen anderen Spieler- ich critte mit 15k. Beide bekommen den Heal, bin ich bei 30k.
Dann kommt die Glyphe- es entsteht der Effekt, ein Spieler bekommt 1,5k heal. Das auf 5 Leute sind dann 7,5k heal.
Am Ende haben wir dann 37,5k heal.


----------



## Myrima_Borenson (15. Mai 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ... *SKILL* das zählt, mehr net ...



halte ich für´n Gerücht.

Wenn es Skill wäre, was man braucht, dann bräuchte man sich nicht hinter 900+ Abhärtung, irgendwelchen Krpl-Skillungen (Druide in S3-4, Pala in S5) und Säulen verstecken ^^

In Vanilla WoW gings auch ohne sowas. Und da hat PvP noch Spaß gemacht


----------



## Harmonaf (15. Mai 2009)

Mitzy schrieb:


> Nein, deshalb hab ich die Flamme und die Glyphe noch erwähnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ah ok. das erklärt so einiges. kenn mich da als tank net so aus^^


----------



## evidenz (15. Mai 2009)

Omg da spielt man so lange kein WoW mehr und trotzdem ist das immer noch nicht geändert.
Wollte eigentlich die Tage wieder anfangen mit meinem Pala. Aber wenn da immernoch so rumgeheult wird, dann überlege ich mir das lieber nochmal 3mal, denn ich hasse es mit dem "ja du bist eh op". Können die Palas was dazu? Bitte flamed doch nicht alle Foren zu in denen ihr angemeldet seid, sondern schreibt Emails an den Blizzsupport. Die Palas können sowie auch Schurken und Jäger 0 dafür? Jahre lang sind die Spieler auf meinem Kopf rumgesprungen haben lols gespammt und mich im BG umgekloppt. Jetzt hau ich einen um schon entsteht ein neuer Flamethread.


----------



## PewPewPew (15. Mai 2009)

Myrima_Borenson schrieb:


> halte ich für´n Gerücht.
> 
> Wenn es Skill wäre, was man braucht, dann bräuchte man sich nicht hinter 900+ Abhärtung, irgendwelchen Krpl-Skillungen (Druide in S3-4, Pala in S5) und Säulen verstecken ^^
> 
> In Vanilla WoW gings auch ohne sowas. Und da hat PvP noch Spaß gemacht



ja aber was nutzen dir die 900 abhärtung wenn du net spielen kannst -.- denk mal nach, ich nehm an du hast es auch schon oft genug gesehen/erlebt das spieler mit ImbaRoXXorultrahyperstylerT1000 von schlechter equipen leuten umgehauen würden, equip zählt seit wotlk nicht mehr, und mit der richtigen klassenspielweise machst du sehr viel gut


----------



## A.M.O.N (15. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade die Frage, wann bekommen die Paladine endlich den schon solange geforderten Nerf?`
> 
> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine, ich meine allein das sollte
> 
> ...




L2P ! wie DU Nerfst ... unfassbar


----------



## Myrima_Borenson (15. Mai 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ja aber was nutzen dir die 900 abhärtung wenn du net spielen kannst -.- denk mal nach, ich nehm an du hast es auch schon oft genug gesehen/erlebt das spieler mit ImbaRoXXorultrahyperstylerT1000 von schlechter equipen leuten umgehauen würden, equip zählt seit wotlk nicht mehr, und mit der richtigen klassenspielweise machst du sehr viel gut



ich spiele seit tBC kein PvP mehr weil es mit Einführung der Abhärtung schlicht in Richtung Lächerlichkeit gegangen ist. Viele Spieler gleichen mangelndes Spielverständnis mit Abhärtung aus und haben leider noch Erfolg damit.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (15. Mai 2009)

evidenz schrieb:


> Omg da spielt man so lange kein WoW mehr und trotzdem ist das immer noch nicht geändert.
> Wollte eigentlich die Tage wieder anfangen mit meinem Pala. Aber wenn da immernoch so rumgeheult wird, dann überlege ich mir das lieber nochmal 3mal, denn ich hasse es mit dem "ja du bist eh op". Können die Palas was dazu? Bitte flamed doch nicht alle Foren zu in denen ihr angemeldet seid, sondern schreibt Emails an den Blizzsupport. Die Palas können sowie auch Schurken und Jäger 0 dafür? Jahre lang sind die Spieler auf meinem Kopf rumgesprungen haben lols gespammt und mich im BG umgekloppt. Jetzt hau ich einen um schon entsteht ein neuer Flamethread.


Lass dich davon doch nicht abhalten. Die ganzen Flames kommen bei mir nur im Forum vor, garnicht auf dem Server. GARNICHT!!!111


----------



## pflock (15. Mai 2009)

ich wäre eh dafür, dass nur je 3 pro klasse immer mit dürfen.....aus ende fertig. weitere diskussionen sind überflüssig^^


----------



## Sarcz (15. Mai 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Lass dich davon doch nicht abhalten. Die ganzen Flames kommen bei mir nur im Forum vor, garnicht auf dem Server. GARNICHT!!!111


völlig korrekt.

Auch die RL-Looser flames etc. und die miserablen Randomgruppen kommen nur Forum vor.


----------



## evidenz (15. Mai 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> Lass dich davon doch nicht abhalten. Die ganzen Flames kommen bei mir nur im Forum vor, garnicht auf dem Server. GARNICHT!!!111



Naja ich spiele zwar gerne den Pala, aber es macht ja gar keinen Spaß mehr irgendwelche Foren zu lesen, weil immer nur sowas kommt.
Hoffe, dass sich mit dem Alter der Spieler das auch mal ändert oder evtl. eine Spieländerung, dass die ganzen Heuler OP werden Palas ein schönes Dasein leben und die die jetzt flamen erleben wie nervig es ist, wenn man statt Threads über seine Klasse zu lesen mit Ideen, etc. nurnoch "Ah alle OP ihr seid dumm" liest.


----------



## T2roon (15. Mai 2009)

Es ist immer die Klasse Op die derzeit am wenigsten gespielt ist, damit die Leute rerollen und länger Kunde bleiben.

Es git soviele Leute die gern Op Klassen spielen um eine Befredigung zu bekommen das sie sich stark fühlen.

Warte ab, als Bc rauskam war das mit Hexern und Druiden genauso. dAs legt sich wieder.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (15. Mai 2009)

http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=102409
http://www.arenajunkies.com/showthread.php?t=74231

genießt den eure 32% Gladi titel. epic /facepalm.


----------



## 1234black (15. Mai 2009)

^^ Ich sage dazu nur eines ich finde Palas so wie sie sind Super

Aber ich versteht es ned so ganz fast alle Heulen rum weil sie zu viel schaden machen.
Im alten WoW hatten sie gar keinen schaden gemacht da wurde man aus gelacht wenn man
in einen raid gefragt hat ob man als Pala DD MC mit wollte.
Erst Mekern das sie KEINEN Schaden machen und nun Rum
Zicken weil sie ZUVIEL Schaden machen.

Wenn sie Damals im alten WoW schaden gemacht Hätten würde es vll heute ned so viele beschwerden über sie geben 
ihr seid es nun mal gewohnt das sie nur healn.
Aber einige wollen einfach ned healen oder Tanken und skillen Vergelter,und dann machen sie eben sau viel schaden,
Wenn es euch nervt das sie zu viel schaden machen dann Hört auf zu spielen,spielt selber einen,oder geht auf einen PvE server solltet ihr euch auf einen PvP server befindne und sie Campen euch immer.


----------



## HansOtto (15. Mai 2009)

Nach den ganzen Posts hier, fühle ich mich in meiner Meinung bestätigt.


----------



## EisblockError (15. Mai 2009)

Ja, Deffwarris sind echt nich totzukriegen. Aber dafür machen sie keinen Schaden im Gegensatz zum Pala.


----------



## jolk (15. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Nach den ganzen Posts hier, fühle ich mich in meiner Meinung bestätigt.


der inhalt der posts interessiert dich aber nicht? (weil mehr als 70% widersprechen dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## HansOtto (15. Mai 2009)

Die Flames ignoriere ich, richtig.


----------



## Neneko89 (15. Mai 2009)

Ma ganz ehrlich. Zu BC Zeiten war der Palas das letzte (weiß jeder der da gespielt hat) bis auf Healpalas - als Melee.

Seid Wotlk sind die echt mehr als böse. Das ham teils sogar Paladine behauptet. Es hieß dann immer "Achwat, Palas kriegen ihren Nerf, lasst uns doch. Endlich könn wir auch mal was reissen." 

Find ich auch total OK, warum nicht? Schließlich war jede Klasse mal "UBERPWNROXXORL33T - Ich pwn alles in 2 Seks weg" stark.

Schön und gut. Aber nu is langsam mal echt genug. Alles wurd generft aber Paladine hauen mindestens jede Klasse die unter Schwere Rüssi is im Stun weg. Steht mal dazu. N Schurke würde auch niemals behaupten, dass er keine Stoffies in 5 seks umhaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Rechtschreibfehler entfernt und Leder in Schwere Rüssi umgeändert. :>


----------



## Whitelion (16. Mai 2009)

Also erstmal vor weg ich spiele ein lvl 80 paladin vergelter / second tank skillung er ist noch nicht top equip und so und ich denke mal ich habe noch nicht alles aus mein pala raus geholt ! Also vor weg falls ich jetzt etwas ausfallen werde und so sry !

Aber seien wir mal ganz Ehrlich ne Hexenmeister der wegen pala nerf schreit hat weder null skill keine ahnung von hexenmeister skillung etc. und trägt warscheinlich stoff mit stärker oder so drauf ! Denn auch ich habe auch ne hexenmeister zwar nicht 80zig aber egal ich habe eine ungefähre ahnung und selbst ICH weiß das der HEXENMEISTER ein zauber hat  nur so HansOtto der nennt sich Chaosblitz damit kommst du durch die bubbel sogar durch ne eisblock ! Dazu kommt noch das hexenmeister mit sukubus noch ne fähigkeit hat den paladin still zu halten wenn auch unüblich ! Das mit den fear das der bei fast jeden dot abbricht stimmt absolut nicht ich war Arathibecken und bin IM FEAR gestroben mit FULL LIFE ! Es gibt noch genug andere klassen die ne pala umhauen können zb schurken !

Sry aber echt mal HansOtto dein rum geheulen ist echt das letze und warscheinlich ne schaden für jeden anderen hexenmeister denn das meiste was die leute hier schreiben und was du als lüge oder haltlose beweise abstempelst ist nun mal war ! Blos du willst es nicht wahr haben das es nun mal so ist ! Wenn du so rum maulst das dich jeder pala in stun kill selber schuld und denn noch paladine machen übelst schaden ! Das kommt warscheinlich daher das meiner meinung nach jeder paladin als vergelter danach streben sollte alles aus sich raus zu hollen und somit das limet zu erreichen wenn du das nicht mit dein hexenmeister schaffen willst denn bist selber schuld  schliesslich sollte man schon SELBER heraus finden wie man sich verbessern kann !

Naja das war es von mir naja vieleicht nicht so gewählt aus gedrückt oder so aber mir ist das schnuppe das ist es nun mal so was ich denke wie es ist und punkt !


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

Du hast null Plan mein Lieber, der von Dir doch so hoch angepriesene Chaosbolt durchdringt weder die Bubble noch den Eisblock und bei Dir trifft der Spruch "wenn man keine Ahnung hat....einfach mal f...e halten" mehr denn je zu!


----------



## YasoNRX (16. Mai 2009)

AH HAnsOtto ist wieder da. Und hast du dein armory link gepostet oder arbeitest du noch an deinem eq ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AerionD (16. Mai 2009)

Also wenn Paladine wirklich so übermächtig sind wie alle behaupten,
dann bin ich wohl *der beste Spieler der Welt*, denn ich habe die
Paladine gegen die ich gekämpft habe nie als übermächtig empfunden.


----------



## Neneko89 (16. Mai 2009)

AerionD schrieb:


> Also wenn Paladine wirklich so übermächtig sind wie alle behaupten,
> dann bin ich wohl *der beste Spieler der Welt*, denn ich habe die
> Paladine gegen die ich gekämpft habe nie als übermächtig empfunden.



ODER du hast nur Palanewbs aufm Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD


----------



## Shindira (16. Mai 2009)

Finds immer schön wenn nach Nerfs geschrien wird und nein ich spiel keinen Pala, sondern ne Eule.
Mich interessierts PvP in WoW auch nicht wirklich, weil Blizz es nie hinkriegen wird es vernünftig zu Balancen, nur sollten die Leute die nach Nerfs schreien wegem PvP mal bedenken das solche Nerfs sich immer aufs Pve mit auswirken. Für diejenigen die mit ihren Chars nämlich Raiden is sowas immer ein schlag ins gesicht. 
Anstatt nach Nerfs zu schreien also lieber mal von Blizzard fordern das die ihr Balancing hinkriegen und Pvp und Pve von einander trennen.


----------



## AerionD (16. Mai 2009)

Neneko89 schrieb:


> ODER du hast nur Palanewbs aufm Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch möglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ernsthaft, ich finde dieses ewige "Klasse X ist imba"-Gerede schlimm,
mal sind es Hexenmeister, dann Jäger, dann Todesritter etc.
und jetzt haben sich alle auf den Paladin eingeschossen,
was schade ist da er, wie Shindira schon gesagt hat, im PvE gerade so ist wie er sein sollte, und es
traurig wäre wenn er jetzt kaputt gepatcht würde weil Blizzard auf
ein paar Leute hört die in der Arena zufällig mal von einem Paladin besiegt wurden,
und jetzt auf den "nerf Pala!!1"-Zug aufspringen.


----------



## MadRedCap (16. Mai 2009)

Shindira schrieb:


> Anstatt nach Nerfs zu schreien also lieber mal von Blizzard fordern das die ihr Balancing hinkriegen und Pvp und Pve von einander trennen.



*/applause*
Nur Schade, das das seit Einführung der Arena schon gewünscht wird. Gemacht wurde.... nüschts. Wird sich auch in naher Zukunft nicht ändern.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich spiele als Jäger PvP je nach lust gerade als MM oder Suv, und ich hab hin und wieder auch mein problem mit Palas im großen und ganzen wenn ich auf einen pala treffe der alles ready hat und selber alles ready habe gehts meist knapp raus, genauso wenn beide alles cd haben......


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (16. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Paladin und weiß sehr wohl wie op die sind, auch dieses Argument hat keine Wirkung^^



Bringt ja sehr viel hier nen Thread aufzumachen wenn du auf egal was man dir sagt mit "ich hab selber einen ich weiß wie das is. mimimi" antwortest. Entweder suchst du dir im BG mit deinem Pala immer nur die passenden Opfer aus und wartest dann auf CDs oder du spielst einfach in nem verdammt mießen realmpool, ein guter Spieler hat eine durchaus reale chance gegen einen pala, wobei man sagen muss dass stoffies es teilweise schon schwerer haben als der rest, aber so OP wie du hier rumjammerst sin palas wirklich nich, schau dir doch nur mal an welche klassen größtenteils in den top arenateams sin, recht weniger vergelter, und wer seinen skill am BG messen will is in WoW einfach falsch


----------



## MadRedCap (16. Mai 2009)

HansOtto schrieb:


> Heute wieder in einem BG gewesen, es waren sage und schreibe 10 von 15 Spielern Paladine





HansOtto schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Paladin



ER beschwert sich, dass es so viele Paladine gibt, spielt aber selber einen. Wenn wundert das gerade nicht?

Das mit dem OP ist ne faule Ausrede für die, die mit ihrer Klasse nicht spielen können, oder aufgrund von Equipunterschied sterben.


----------



## brucki84 (16. Mai 2009)

vote 4 close, der Thread hier hat doch absolut keine Daseinsberechtigung, hansOtto-troll hat da ja nen Stein ins laufen gebracht,
dass geht doch absolut auf keine Kuhhaut mehr - bemerkt hier keiner dass nen paar Seiten geschrieben wird, dann trollt er sich
wieder her, schreit "Ne es ist aber so" und alle hacken wieder rum :/

So long, just my 2 Cents

Ein PvE Pala dem der Thread hier im Herzen weh tut


----------



## Fusssi (16. Mai 2009)

12 sek. Imba wenn das kein nerf wert ist. LOL!

Ich wär dafür allen WoW-Spielern die Tränendrüsen zu entfernen, weil se alle Imba-Heulsusen sind!!!


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> ER beschwert sich, dass es so viele Paladine gibt, spielt aber selber einen. Wenn wundert das gerade nicht?



Ich habe den Paladin schon lange bevor er op gewesen ist erstellt, nur mal soviel dazu, anrühren tu ich den nicht zur Zeit.


----------



## Whitelion (16. Mai 2009)

Nur so HansOtto sag es doch ganz eifnach wasdu gemeint hast hast dich die fresse halten soll ! Aber mir egal mir hat das nur bestätig das du deine klasse nicht spielen kannst und auch null ahnung hast ich würde schon oft genug von so scheiß Chaosblitz gekillt als ich in der bubbel war und nur dazu wenn du pvp spiel ist und ne priester bei dir hast kann der die bubbel mit massenbannung oder wie das heiß auch weg nehmen aber ne das geht ja garnicht die bubbel bleibt trotzdem stehen genauso wieder chaosblitz nicht durch  bubbel und einsblock geht !

Mach es mal ganz einfach nehme mal deine scheuklappen ab und schau dir mal andere paladine die gegen hexenmeister wie gesagt wenn DU hansotto nichts Vernüftige hier bei zu tragen hast denn halt du einfach mal die finger still und hör hier auf rum zu nerven ! Es ist nun mal so im duell habe ich schon oft genug verloren und das ist eigentlich der beste möglichkeit zu testen ob ne paladin so op ist wie du meinst . VORRAUS GESETZT  du spielst den hexenmeister richtig und verlierst nicht mal mit absicht damit du weiter rum heulen kannst !

Sei mal ehrlich hast du überhaupt JEMALS deine hexenmeister mit den nötigen ernst gespiel und überhaupt mal den willen gehabt der beste zu werden ? Nein wie es scheint man kann nur seine grenzen erreichen und der beste werde wenn man übt !

Es gabt hier soviel leute die wirklich richtige antworten die du nicht war haben willst ! Also mal mal was sinnvolles sei einfach still und versuch dir mal tipps von WIRKLICH GUTEN hexenmeister und lass dir mal von ihn sagen was du alles falsch machst was wohl so zimmlich alles sein dürfte !

Von daher nur eins noch fürs erste mcih wundert das das thema hier nicht schon längst geschlossen wurde !


----------



## Nios (16. Mai 2009)

Das Balancing hat Blizz in meiner ganzen aktiven Spielzeit nicht hinbekommen..Wenn ihr ständig was an dem Spiel auszusetzen habt,lasst es doch einfach^^
Jedem, der pvp net mag,kann ich nur HdRo empfehlen..und jeden pvpler leg ich WAR ans Herz..WoW ist in beiden Bereichen einfach zu ausgelutscht und gerade im pvp-Bereicht nicht ausgeglichen..was durch die übermäßige Anzahl einer Klasse nur bestätigt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whitelion (16. Mai 2009)

Jo das stimmt aber blizzard sollte mal wie die dual skillung eine skillung für pvp und eine für pve machen die wechselt wenn man in pvp bereich kommt oder die man extra einstellen muss !


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. Mai 2009)

Türlich, und während des Questens hau ich mal eben meine Pvp skillung rein wenn mich jmd kloppen will. Ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (16. Mai 2009)

Whitelion schrieb:


> noch ne fähigkeit hat den paladin still zu halten wenn auch unüblich !



Was ist denn daran unüblich?






Whitelion schrieb:


> bin IM FEAR gestroben mit FULL LIFE !




Du bist mit Full Life gestorben? Wie geht denn das? ;P
(Sorry, musste sein...)


----------



## Turismo (16. Mai 2009)

ihr suchtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse Palas die sind einfach nur op pls nervt die ich ahb kein bock mehr auf wow ich hör auf xD

spaß ich hasse palas einfach und die sin op basta


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

Naja bald könnt Ihr Melees ja alleine spielen, mal sehen ob das Euch dann noch spaß macht, am geilsten wäre es ja wenn nur noch Paladine rumrennen würden.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. Mai 2009)

Sehr konstruktiver Beitrag...


----------



## Nios (16. Mai 2009)

Aufhören ist ne gute Idee..und nach ein paar Tagen fragt man sich schon,wie man so stumpf sein konnte,soviel Zeit damit zu verbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vannala (16. Mai 2009)

Sooo,jetzt muss ich mich mal zu Wort melden!
Ich habe mich extra angemeldet,weil ich hier das kotzen kriege....
Hier haben leider so viele ulow spieler keine Ahnung wovon sie reden,dass man das Würgen bekommt!
Ich bin retri ,ein sehr guter dazu,armory Seite ist leider grade down,sodass ich mein link noch später mal posten werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wer das nicht abwarten kann,geht selbst auf die Seite und gibt dort einfach meinen Forumnamen ein,es gibt nur einen der so heißt. Ich gehöre auf meinem realm(wrathbringer) zu den "best equiptesten" retris im Moment. Somit müsste ich jetzt auch für die "Alleswisser" (so hoffe ich) ein wenig "Kompetenz" bewiesen haben.
Retris=OP ,geht weg ihr naps,sie sind einfach etwas leichter zu spielen als andere Klassen,sodass jeder Vollnippel iwas mit den reißen kann. Ich zähle mal ein paar Klassen auf(obwohl mein "Fachgebiet" eher im pve als im pvp liegt) gegen die der Spieler(als retri) voll konzentriert sein muss ,weil er ansonsten im Fingernschnipsen down ist: Schurke,Mage(Frostskill ganz böse,da seh ich eher nen mininerf,Arkan muss man aber auch sehr aufpassen.) DK, Warlock und vllt noch der feral , (falls ich wen vergessen habe,verzeiht es mir!) dies bezieht sich natürlich auf das vorhandene spielerische Können und Verständnis der eigenen Klasse von demjenigen Spieler.Ich meine das sind genug Klassen womit der Retri zu beißen hat,oder? Und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen,klar hast du es gegen die eine oder andere Klasse einfacher ,aber das ist bei jeder so. Und wer meint, seine Bg Erfahrungen hier anzubringen soll nach Hause gehen,im Bg reißt jede Klasse was,wenn sie sich nit dumm anstellt. Ich sage dazu immer abfarmen bzw. abgrasen,weil die Spieler nicht auf "DICH" im Bg eingestellt sein können und man es somit leichter hat,viel leichter.

Ich habe fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## advanced08 (16. Mai 2009)

also mein pala ist mittlerweile 66 und der macht richtig fun ob im bg oder solo 

es kann einem einfach fast nix umhauen ^^ 

kann aber auch daran liegen das ich gut spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



egal welche klasse gut gespielt ist sie IMBA ..... mir ist letztens ein 69er hexer begegnet der hat rund 1,2k dps gemacht ... da sollten sich einige 80er sich von denen ne scheibe abschneiden


----------



## Irondragon1887 (16. Mai 2009)

Woweule85 schrieb:


> Also meiner meinung nach muss der vergelter pala genervt werden am besten die bubble weg sie soll nur noch als skillpunkt tief im tankbaum vorkommen und 50% weniger schaden für den vergelter dann bin ich zufrieden



Ja ne is klar und der Retri aus deinem raid is dann auch weg weil er nur noch soviel dmg fährt wie der tank!!!



Turismo schrieb:


> ihr suchtis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin Pala und hasse Hexer und Rouges, naund gehe trotzdem in den Zweikampf mit denen auch wenn ich verlieren sollte is halt nur n Game!


Die meisten die rumheulen das Palas OP sind gehen ohne PVPresi ins bg und sollten die zähne zusammenbeissen bis sie das equip haben um dann zu sehen das ein Stoffie mit genug resi auch länger stehen bleibt und nicht sofort umkippt!


*UND NU AN ALLE DIE MEINEN NUR STOFFIES KIPPEN SCHNELL UM: DER RETRI MACHT HAUPSÄCHLICH MAGIESCHADEN DURCH KREUZFAHRER ,GÖTTLICHER STURM UND RICHTURTEIL. JEDER SOLLTE WISSEN DAS MAGIE RÜSSI IGNORIERT*


MFG Irondragon


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Mai 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> mir ist letztens ein 69er hexer begegnet der hat rund 1,2k dps gemacht ... da sollten sich einige 80er sich von denen ne scheibe abschneiden



und wo ist da das problem ? was hat das mit imba zu tun wenn ich ein paar tasten in der richtigen reihenfolge drücke?


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

advanced08 schrieb:


> also mein pala ist mittlerweile 66 und der macht richtig fun ob im bg oder solo
> 
> es kann einem einfach fast nix umhauen ^^
> 
> ...



Noch einer von den Paladins die op mit skill verwechseln, einfach köstlich.


----------



## Irondragon1887 (16. Mai 2009)

seit Patch 3.0 is kein gegener in der scherbenwelt auch nur annähernd schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KodiakderBär (16. Mai 2009)

also ich wudner mich immer sehr wie schnell son threat größer wird ^^ schaut ma schon über36 seiten voll^^
ich persönlich bin der meinung das palas op sind liegt einfahc dran das sie so zimlich jeden standart mop der irgen wo in den weiten nordends rumgammelt( durchnschnitts life ca12k)in keinen 4sek down haben un danach die näcshten drei genauso schnell tot klopfen  wenn man dann objektiv auf andere klassen kuckt naja glaub viele habens schwer soschnell hitner einander mops zu hauen (und für die die meckern unw as is mit der un der klasse) ich rede von ner durchschnitts geschwindigkeit klar kann en arkan mage wenn er all seine cd anwirft kurzrzeitig schneller sein aber auf lange sicht gesehen  naja un da liegt meiner meinung anch der knackpunkt
viele klassen haben die mögöichkeit kurzzeitig ihren schaden enorm in die höhe zu knallen  beim retri is das imma so PLUS die möglichkeit nochma den schaden höher zu ballern(flügelchen)
naja is meine meinung:-) ach ja glaub so schnell wie dieser trheat is noch keienr gewachsen gratz un gibt euch das nichw as zudenken??^^





p.s. rechtschreib fehler dürft ihr wie immer behalten un euch draus nen kuchen backen^^


----------



## advanced08 (16. Mai 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> und wo ist da das problem ? was hat das mit imba zu tun wenn ich ein paar tasten in der richtigen reihenfolge drücke?



nicht jeder kann das ... das sind aber auch meißtens die die rumflamen weil xxx op ist ...




HansOtto schrieb:


> Noch einer von den Paladins die op mit skill verwechseln, einfach köstlich.



wer sagt den das ? ich hab nie gesagt das der hexer op ist .... ich hab nur geschrieben das mir letztens so nen hexer begegnet ist und es mich dann wirklich wundert wenn man heros geht und manch dd mit 1k- dps sieht


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. Mai 2009)

da hier die meisten palas der meinung sind, die anderen beherrschen ihre klasse nicht...da frage ich mich folgendes;...auch zu s1 u s2 zeiten gab es mehrere vergelter-palas mit dem gladi-titel auf dem realmpool blutdurst..... warum habt ihr das nicht geschafft? könnt ihr eure klasse dann wirklich so gut spielen wie ihr selbst behauptet?....oder ist sie wohl doch etwas stärker als andere?

schon seit 30 seiten lese ich nur die gleichen argumente von euch..."wer seine klasse spielen kann,..blabla"....."früher war der pala, ...blabla". nimmt man diese aussagen zusammen....hättet ihr auch früher locker gladiator werden können....da ihr ja meister eurer klasse seid.

mir ist es absolut egal ob ihr op seid oder nicht und es sei euch gegönnt.....aber haltet mal den ball flach und zügelt eure unterstellungen, denn sowas nervt mich.

das einzige das mich an wow aufregt sind die spieler...alles andere ist ok. wie stark die einzelnen klassen sind....wie schwer oder leicht die raids sind....sowas ist mir vollkommen wurst. nur leider wird wow von flamern und möchtegern-pros dominiert....egal wieviel mühe sich blizzard gibt....die spieler sind das problem.


----------



## xartos (16. Mai 2009)

ich find das palas nochn bissi gepusht werden müssten.
die bräuchten irgendwas um casts zu unterbrechen als pala hat man gegen viele klassen einfach keine chance, weil man, nachdem man seine erste rota rausgehauen hat fast 6secs kein dmg machen kann und das stinkt.
Paladine sind zurzeit alles andere als imba im pvp


----------



## Der_Shade (16. Mai 2009)

> ich find das palas nochn bissi gepusht werden müssten.
> die bräuchten irgendwas um casts zu unterbrechen als pala hat man gegen viele klassen einfach keine chance, weil man, nachdem man seine erste rota rausgehauen hat fast 6secs kein dmg machen kann und das stinkt.
> Paladine sind zurzeit alles andere als imba im pvp



Der war gut !


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

xartos schrieb:


> ich find das palas nochn bissi gepusht werden müssten.
> die bräuchten irgendwas um casts zu unterbrechen als pala hat man gegen viele klassen einfach keine chance, weil man, nachdem man seine erste rota rausgehauen hat fast 6secs kein dmg machen kann und das stinkt.
> Paladine sind zurzeit alles andere als imba im pvp




Damit noch mehr von euch Powerrangers rumrennen, ist klar....


----------



## Hyper121 (16. Mai 2009)

der burst müsste ein bisschen geändert werden, weil es ja imo so abläuft das man kurz burst drückt ( ich spreche hier von arena, dem einziges richtigen pvp) und danach is der gegner halt low und man kann aufn autohit crit und nen siegel proc noch hoffen.
dnach stehste halt da und machst 6sec nix, in der zeit wird man direkt wieder vollgehealt.

aber wer schonma gegen restoshaman/retri gespielt hat, der merkt das das echt leicht op ist.
wir spielen dk/druid und haben aufm 1,9k rating echt 0 chancen weil die einfahc mit heroism/flügeln und freiheit hinter meinem druid herlaufen und vllt nochn lavaburst drücken, während ich am shammy hänge mit 900dps, weil keine krankheit dank dem retri und dem totem drauf ist.
pet totem killen? GEHT NICHT weil retri den in maximal 3 gcds umhaut.
der is nichma aus der erde da is der schon tot.

der schaden vom retri müsste einfach mehr verteilt werden und nich immer DMG-6sec nixtun- DMG-6sec nixtun.
konstanter schaden = leichter heilbar/kontrollierbar als burst

über das ganze game macht er aber nicht mehr dmg als nen zb arms warri oder unholy dk.

und healpalas wurden ja im vergleich zu s5 genug gebalanct, finde die imo nicht op und auch nich total low, eigentlich sind die echt eine der meinst gebalancten specs in arena

und nen kick bräuchten die echt nicht, weil die einzige möglichkeit den dmg wegzuhealen den nen retri macht is durch casts bzw durch cc wie cyclone/froggen etc.
wenn die einen dann noch ständig kicken würden dann ging da echt nixmehr


----------



## Irondragon1887 (16. Mai 2009)

xartos schrieb:


> ich find das palas nochn bissi gepusht werden müssten.
> die bräuchten irgendwas um casts zu unterbrechen als pala hat man gegen viele klassen einfach keine chance, weil man, nachdem man seine erste rota rausgehauen hat fast 6secs kein dmg machen kann und das stinkt.
> Paladine sind zurzeit alles andere als imba im pvp



lol du hast hammer und buße zum unterbrechen, das reicht vollkommen und das sage ich als retri.

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich wenn ich sowas lese fang ich an zu kotzen. der pala is so wie er is gut und die guten Pvpler werden sich drauf einstellen ( bei mir im realmpool: Todbringer haben sie das schon teilweise) da stellen sich NUR hexer, schurken (naja stellen nennt sich das nicht) Krieger und DK´s zum 1v1, wer davon den kürzeren zieht is abhängig von den cd´s die beide seiten haben und das wissen über die andre klasse ( bei ca gleichem equipstand ).

Mir is auch bewusst das die meisten dk´s ( die ja so OP sind ) gegen nen pala oder guten krieger verkacken, weil diese nicht drauf angewiesen sind zu casten.

ein mage z.B. der auf nem fleck bleibt und den Retri an sich rankommen lässt um zu blinzeln is tot ( wenn buße bereit ), hexer genauso weil der kann den retri mit fear auf distanz halten.

Genau so is das bei den chars die mit 15k hp im bg rumlaufen und dadurch nichts reissen für die is jede klasse op!

Also betrachtet euer und des gegners equip, spielweise, ändert eure taktik gegen die op Klassen. Wenn ihr das nicht könnt habt ihr im BG nichts verloren egal welche klasse es auch sein mag.


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

Wieso gibst Du es nicht einfach zu das Paladine op sind, ich meine so offensichtlich wie das ist!


----------



## Morcan (16. Mai 2009)

Vannala schrieb:


> Sooo,jetzt muss ich mich mal zu Wort melden!




Hättest du es mal lieber gelassen... ein "ich bin der Beste, kniet nieder vor mir"-Spieler hat hier gerade noch gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hyper121 (16. Mai 2009)

alter was redet ihr alle von bgs
das is doch mal so scheiß egal was im bg abgeht

irgend welche nerds die hier rumschreien das ein retri sie umklatscht NC
ihr werdet mit euren gummelgear und vllt auch lowskill auch von nem holypala weggeburstet.

es ist UNMÖGLICH klassen im BG/PVE UND ARENA zu balancen, das ist fast unmöglich, irgendwas wird eure klasse immer countern.

wenn ich dann noch lese sie sind OP im duell da hörst echt mal auf. das kriegste nur gebalanct wenn jede klasse genau die selbe spielmechanik hat und die casts einfahc nur anders heißen und andere animationen haben.
mal gegen nen dämo hexer nen duell gemacht, der metamorphose(heißt das so?, die illidan form da ;D) angemacht hat? de macht noch2 mal mehr dmg als nen retri, hasste nur chancen wenn  man den 20sec kittet, danach ist er auch opfer.
mit irgendwas kann man alles countern
sonst hat man überhaupt keine chance das zu balancen.
wie sollte den bitte ein furious equipten retri gegenüber einem grün/blau equipten mage oder hexer oder sonst wa balancen, der dann auchnoch zu seinem lowequip ne 0/0/71 skillung oder irgendsowas hat.
dazu kommt noch das im pvp eh fast nie ein 1v1 ist, somit hat einer zumindest immer nochn healer oder sonstwas im rücken.
denkt bitte erstma 2 min nach bevor ihr irgendwelche noobscheiße hier schreibt, die übrhaupt nicht der wirklichkeit entspricht zwischen 2 gleichskilligen und gleichequipten spielern.

und das WoW ein sehr equip UND skill abhängiges spiel ist das sollte wohl den meisten klar sein.


----------



## Nios (16. Mai 2009)

Naja,skill-lastig ist WoW nu wirklich nicht mehr...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (16. Mai 2009)

Lieber HansOtto,
es wurden nun mehrere Argumente und Begründungen geliefert, dass der Pala nicht Op ist. Auf die Argumente hab ich dich nicht eingehen womit ich schlussfolgere, dass du garnicht zur diskussion beitragen willst sondern ein sturer Bock bist wie meine Tante zu sagen pflegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du dich ernsthaft  über ein Spiel aufregst, würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen.

Aber um zurück auf den Pala zu kommen.
- 2 Möglichkeiten zu Stunnen.
- 1 Gottesschild mit 5min CD. welcher in der 12sek. Zeit 50% weniger Dmg beinhaltet.
-Alle 3 Sachen auf CD und der Paladin ist mit verlaubt ein Opfer. Hand der Freiheit hat auch eine große Abklingzeit womit man sich auch nicht wirklich immer befreien kann.

Also viele Möglichkeiten hat man als Pala nicht und der instant Lichtblitz kann auch höchstens nur alle 8 sek vorkommen. Dieser geht aber im Dmg vom Gegner unter.
Ist der Pala zum Schweigen gebracht kann er garnichts machen.

Und von wegen Powerranger und co.: Flamen kannst du woanders, mir scheint du kannst keine Diskussion ohne Flame zustande bringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

Hyper121 schrieb:


> alter was redet ihr alle von bgs
> das is doch mal so scheiß egal was im bg abgeht
> 
> irgend welche nerds die hier rumschreien das ein retri sie umklatscht NC
> ...



Wayne Arena, ich kann mich noch sehr gut an Zeiten ohne diese Arena erinnern und das war auch die bessere Zeit, seitdem es diese kack Arena gibt, fummelt doch Blizzard ständig an den Klassen rum,
dass einem bald übel wird, komm mal von deinem Arenaross runter....


----------



## Kráin94 (16. Mai 2009)

blizzard bekommt die palas einfach nich hin....
zuerst waren sie ie wirklich allerletzte klasse und jeder hat die nur ausgelacht(ich persönlich fand das eigentlich nich schlimm, aber war für die palas natürlich nich so toll^^)
naja und nun sind die so extrem OP, dass so ziemich niemand mehr auch nur den hauch einer chance hat....
ich hoffe auch sie werden das bald mal ändern....kann ja nich angehn, dass eine klasse im pvp alles andere niedermetzelt und im pve,als hybrid klasse auch noch verdammt gut dps macht.(allerdings ist das auch wieder eine andere diskussion^^)


----------



## Magroth-Taerar (16. Mai 2009)

pah lächerlich dieses gejammer über bubble und retri im allgemeinen ... wenn ich mir die beiträge hier anschau bekomm ICH das würgen ..

der dmg wurde soweit generft, dass wenn er noch weiter generft würde der retri nicht mehr pve tauglich wäre.
exozismus wurde in einem hotfix ausm pvp genommen
bubble reduziert inzw den dmg um 50% (was es zB in der arena fast unmöglich macht jmd im gottesschild zu töten) und ist inzw schon von 2 oft vertretenen klassen dispellbar (priester und krieger)
 => was bedeutet, dass das gottesschild noch ne nette möglichkeit ist ein paar sekunden länger zu leben (oder paar minuten wenn man glück hat) aber mehr auch nicht.. die meisten anderen klassen haben gleichwertige überlebensfähigkeiten...

spart euch euer lächerliches mimimi weil ihr keinen skill und vllt auch kein equip habt (skill > equip) und gefrustet seid nur weil euchn pala umgenatzt hat der wahrscheinlich einfach 3mal soviel skill hatte wie ihr welchen habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und über die angebliche überbevölkerung von palas kann ich auch nur lachen ;D alle klassen sind mehr oder weniger gleich oft vertreten und nur weil man mal eine archa 10er grp mit 5 palas hatte heißt das nicht dass die 50% der spieler des servers ausmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hatte schon gruppen dann waren 4 magier drin!! soll ich jetzt glauben, dass 40% der spieler aufm server nen magier haben oder dass die magier zumindest mehr als andere klassen vertreten sind?..


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

Darknight281 schrieb:


> ach lasst stecken HansOtto versteht es einfach nicht omg



Was verstehe ich nicht, dass Ihr es nicht einsehen wollt das Ihr op seid oder wie, klär mich mal auf..


----------



## Nios (16. Mai 2009)

WoW wird nunmal immer Arena,bzw PvP-lastiger...kommt davon,wenn man unbedingt im E-Sport-Bereich mitmischen will,anstatt zurück zum anspruchsvollem MMO zurückzukehren...


----------



## Vannala (16. Mai 2009)

Zitat:<<<ein mage z.B. der auf nem fleck bleibt und den Retri an sich rankommen lässt um zu blinzeln is tot ( wenn buße bereit ).>>>

Soll das ein Witz sein? Der mage is doch nit instant down wenn man an ihm dran ist,alleine durch sein Frostschild nicht, zu Not haut er sich eben kurz in Eisblock,blinzelt sich weg,slowed einen ,verwandelt einen,nimmt einen die buffs,bzw klaut sie oder macht sich gar noch unsichtbar oder verfielfältigt sich um verwirrung zu stiften. Merkste selbst,ja?
Und um aus den stuns rauszukommen braucht er einfach nur in Eisblock,Medaillon oder gar "Jeder für sich",zu blinzeln oder wat weiß ich, und dann steht der Pala ohne stunns da,was machste nun? Richtig, sterben! Ich hör gar nicht auf zu brechen bei solch einem Gerede.Obwohl dein Rest teilweise akzeptabel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Morcan 

>>>Ich weiß ja nicht, was du wieder zwischen den Zeilen ließt, aber so stimmt es nicht und so war es keinefalls gemeint. Ich hielt es für angebracht. Ansonsten hätte man mich wieder zugeflamed ,dass ich den armorylink doch bitte posten solle,so habe ich es vorweg genommen. Und dazu würde ich eher sagen Leute wie dich bräuchte man nicht noch zusätzlich in solchen Threads, die hier einfach andere Leute angehen und Dinge vorwerfen die völlig an der Nase herbeigezogen sind. Schau nach mir,dann weißt du was Sache ist und somit sollte jeder bedient sein und auf meine Meinung wenigstens ein wenig "wert" liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## illdas (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich fand den Pala erhlich gesagt , vor dem OP-Patch besser...es gab nur ne kleine Gruppe von Spielern die Palas gespielt haben , und jetzt läuft jeder . mit nem Pala rum der 5 Acc gebundene Gegenstände hat.
Man hatte früher einfach den Reiz mit nem Pala den leuten das gegenteil zu beweisen.
Wir hatten nen Retri pala in bc der stand im dmg an 4. stelle , weil er eben skill hatte und sich angestrengt hat.


----------



## HansOtto (16. Mai 2009)

illdas schrieb:


> Wir hatten nen Retri pala in bc der stand im dmg an 4. stelle , weil er eben skill hatte und sich angestrengt hat.


Da sagt ja auch keiner was dagegen, so sollte es ja auch sein, jedoch so wie es schon seit Monaten oder fast einem Jahr ist, kann ich leider nicht mehr dulden.


----------



## Pepper1991 (16. Mai 2009)

Diese Dikussion ist eigentlich eh schwachsinnig. Ich meine Schurken nuken seit erscheinen von WoW jede klasse weg, und da meckert auch keiner, aber wenn andere klassen dann gebuffed werden ,  jammern sie wieder.


----------



## xDragox (16. Mai 2009)

also diese aufregung um die palas verseh ich net immer ist was anderes die einen meinen die haben zu viel bums der nächste meint scheiss tank und der andere sie sind miesse heiler ich glaube wir alle haben an einer klasse was aus zu setzen doch unterm strich spielen wir alle das was uns am meisten spass macht ich zb. pala und nenn hunter wo bei mann da ja gleich mal bei denn hunters anfangen könnte zu diskutieren denn da wurde ja auch aller hand geändert und runter gesetzt


----------



## Frisko (16. Mai 2009)

Vincent schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A
> das ist alles, was man dazu sagen kann




n1 xD


----------

